# Tiendas, sitios y webs, donde COMPRAR y VENDER oro, plata, platino y paladio



## adenia (19 Dic 2011)

Para añadir tiendas, contesten a este hilo o envíenme MP con los enlaces.

ORO

*Españolas*
- Andorrano Joyería FIABLE (Barcelona, también envía por correo, muy barato)
- Ciode FIABLE (Tienda oficial de SEMPSA, los lingotes españoles, es de lo más caro que he visto)
- Gold Direct FIABLE (Envía desde Alemania, de lo más barato que he encontrado -En España-)
- Master Bullion FIABLE (Misma empresa que FEM)
- Oro Direct FIABLE (Algunas tiendas físicas, es carete)

*Extranjeras que sirven a España*
- Coin Invest Direct (De lo más barato que he encontrado en monedas)
- Geiger Edelmetalle
- Gold-Dreams FIABLE (Tarda mucho en los envíos)
- Silver-Werte
- Suisse Gold (De lo más barato que he encontrado en lingotes Heraeus, y más incluso en Credit Suisse) (Envía con Fedex/Swisse Post, aplica el IVA 18% excepto en oro)

*Otras extranjeras*, si alguien sabe que sirvan a España, que me lo diga
- 24hGold
- GFI
- Perthmint
- Tax Free Gold

*Agregadores, resúmenes, otros...*
- Invertir en Oro y Plata
- OroMoneda (Un blog)
- Portal Oro
- Silber Investor

*Pendiente de clasificar*
- Mexiko Aztekenkalender "Piedra de los Soles" SP 5 Oz Silber - Goldmaus Münzinvest
- Edelmetalle Andreas Heubach - Gold Silber Platinum Palladium - No envía a España
- westgold Edelmetallhandel
- Silverland, svet srebrnikov

Cualquier rectificación, o para añadir fiabilidad (Deberé recibir comentarios positivos de diferentes foreros, o antiguos en el foro), MP o en este hilo.


----------



## gamusino30 (19 Dic 2011)

Si no te importa, añade que suisse gold va con Fedex o Swiss post y aplican el IVA (18%) para plata, platino y paladio sin excepcion. No sea que alguien se emocione con los precios.


> VAT is chargeable upon importation of Silver, Platinum and Palladium at the local rate without exception. This will need to be paid directly to FedEx at point of delivery.


----------



## macalu (19 Dic 2011)

Esta hablaban muy bien 

https://www.geiger-edelmetalle.de/


----------



## Obi (19 Dic 2011)

Otra tienda alemana que sirve a España y suele tener precios razonables:http://www.gold-dreams.de/themes/kategorie/index.php?kategorieid=210
Emporium Hamburg.


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Dic 2011)

Una pregunta de un neófito: a la hora de acumular cierta cantidad (no hablo de tener media o una docena de monedas, que eso lo tenemos todos), ¿dónde lo guardáis? ¿en un ladrillo de casa? ¿en el banco? Es que me estoy planteando una inversión "mayor" seriamente.


----------



## gamusino30 (19 Dic 2011)

Solido dijo:


> Pues ciode para ser tan cara como dice usted le da un repaso en alguna monedas a la tan barata gold direct.
> 
> 20 Francos
> vs
> ...



El problema de ciode es que los precios se actualizan a mano. A la hora de comprar te llevas una desagradable sorpresa.


----------



## IzsI (19 Dic 2011)

En el banco ni te lo plantees, en casa lo mejor protegido que puedas.


----------



## gamusino30 (19 Dic 2011)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Una pregunta de un neófito: a la hora de acumular cierta cantidad (no hablo de tener media o una docena de monedas, que eso lo tenemos todos), ¿dónde lo guardáis? ¿en un ladrillo de casa? ¿en el banco? Es que me estoy planteando una inversión "mayor" seriamente.



Busca en hilos antiguos, se habla de todo. Cajas de seguridad de bancos, perro y trabuco, incluso me parece que se hablo de "bunker" pero en realidad era una fosa septica. Todo lo relacionado con el madmax te sera de ayuda.


----------



## duval81 (19 Dic 2011)

ojo con coininvest que en plata suma un 7% adicional. Me lo comentó un forero, probé a hacer un pedido y es cierto.

Según me comentó el mismo forero (infinitamente más experimentado que yo), para plata mejor otras, para oro es buena.


----------



## FoSz2 (19 Dic 2011)

silberinvestor

agregador de tiendas alemanas que se actualiza casi cada hora.


----------



## vigobay (19 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Tiene muchos "comisionistas".



Que fisno gamusino, yo pensé lo mismo que tú así que "cambiando de tema" alguién ha comprado y recibido algún pedido hecho a través de MasterBullion? ¿Facturan ellos mismos y si es así, que Iva ponen? Si lo hacen bien y al precio que ponen son imbatibles y nos simplificaría las cosas mucho


----------



## Dekalogo10 (19 Dic 2011)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Una pregunta de un neófito: a la hora de acumular cierta cantidad (no hablo de tener media o una docena de monedas, que eso lo tenemos todos), ¿dónde lo guardáis? ¿en un ladrillo de casa? ¿en el banco? Es que me estoy planteando una inversión "mayor" seriamente.



Hasta unas moneditas sin problema. 

Para pesos difíciles de manejar (varios quintales), debajo de un algarrobo, almendro u olivo de mi propiedad (verás tú cómo me labran las tierras gratis...) )

Para estas inversiones "mayores" ten preparada una caja de seguridad, pero entrar así a "inversión mayor" de golpe es desaconsejable, no sé cuál será tu experiencia en eso, pero da repelús pensar en entrar con varios kilos así a la de dios.


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Dic 2011)

domenecb dijo:


> Hasta unas moneditas sin problema.
> 
> Para pesos difíciles de manejar (varios quintales), debajo de un algarrobo, almendro u olivo de mi propiedad (verás tú cómo me labran las tierras gratis...) )
> 
> Para estas inversiones "mayores" ten preparada una caja de seguridad, pero entrar así a "inversión mayor" de golpe es desaconsejable, no sé cuál será tu experiencia en eso, pero da repelús pensar en entrar con varios kilos así a la de dios.



Ya. Pero hay que lanzarse a la piscina. Los papelitos cada vez se están poniendo más chungos. ¿No había una manera de tener oro sin tenerlo? Es decir, tener títulos en oro, pero el oro físico en otro sitio. O algo así. ¿O no dejan de ser "papelitos"?


----------



## aug (19 Dic 2011)

como ya comente alguna vez...
Achat Pièces d'or AuCOFFRE.com
compra-venta entre particulares


----------



## gamusino30 (19 Dic 2011)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ya. Pero hay que lanzarse a la piscina. Los papelitos cada vez se están poniendo más chungos. ¿No había una manera de tener oro sin tenerlo? Es decir, tener títulos en oro, pero el oro físico en otro sitio. O algo así. ¿O no dejan de ser "papelitos"?



En ese caso te interesan los VAULT. Aprietas un boton y lo vendes a la empresa suiza pero ... hay un pero. Te ingresan la pasta en tu cuenta bancaria.

Tienes varios bullionvaults en este foro anunciados, uno en este mismo hilo.


----------



## macalu (20 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Tiene muchos "comisionistas".



no entiendo q quiere decir


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (20 Dic 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Explique por favor que quiere decir con Necho y demás piltrafillas que ha puesto en diminutivo al final de su post; ¿el otro piltrafilla que dice ud. hace mención tambien a otro conocido vendedor de buena reputación en este foro?, no entiendo nada a lo que se refiere ud. con todo ello; ¿porque menosprecia la buena reputación del forero Necho?; el que no tenga tienda fisica este hombre no lo hace menos merecedor de ser un correcta y muy recomendable referencia en este foro; si en su relación de tiendas oficiales no lo desea incluir me parece bien, es su hilo pero está demás calificarle de esta forma, no creo que este conforero merezca en nada semejante apelativo.



El que es falton es falton, que se le va a hacer.


----------



## el_andorrano (20 Dic 2011)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ya. Pero hay que lanzarse a la piscina. Los papelitos cada vez se están poniendo más chungos. ¿No había una manera de tener oro sin tenerlo? Es decir, tener títulos en oro, pero el oro físico en otro sitio. O algo así. ¿O no dejan de ser "papelitos"?



Para mucha cantidad puedes usar servicios de custodia con unas comisiones del 1 al 2% del valor custodiado. Es una buena opcion porque no es un titulo, es tu oro o plata que lo entregas para que te lo guarden, puedes visitarlo y llevartelo cuando quieras.


----------



## DVD1975 (20 Dic 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Para mucha cantidad puedes usar servicios de custodia con unas comisiones del 1 al 2% del valor custodiado. Es una buena opcion porque no es un titulo, es tu oro o plata que lo entregas para que te lo guarden, puedes visitarlo y llevartelo cuando quieras.



duda en coininvest ¿te cobran gastos por seguro?¿como te envian desde inglaterra a España? no es muy arriesgado¿hay una minima cantidad a comprar
gracias


----------



## aug (21 Dic 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Que fisno gamusino, yo pensé lo mismo que tú así que "cambiando de tema" alguién ha comprado y recibido algún pedido hecho a través de MasterBullion? ¿Facturan ellos mismos y si es así, que Iva ponen? Si lo hacen bien y al precio que ponen son imbatibles y nos simplificaría las cosas mucho



yo estoy a medio trato:

mi experiencia:

Realicé un pedido, que por diferentes circunstancia fue un tanto accidentado, quiero creer que la ley de Murphy actuó sobre una plataforma de venta relativamente nueva.

Lo cierto es que aún no han acabado de reaccionar, pero de momento me han dado explicaciones suficientes y tomado medidas correctoras. No tengo queja.

Tiene una buena pasarela de compra aunque no acabo de entender una de las formas de pago:
Tarjeta de débito / tarjeta de crédito (Mastercard / Visa). Disponible sólo para clientes principales.

Ah! podían tener la interface en castellano

y los precios... .

No descarto que sea un proveedor interesante.


----------



## Atanor (21 Dic 2011)

DVD1975 dijo:


> duda en coininvest ¿te cobran gastos por seguro?¿como te envian desde inglaterra a España? no es muy arriesgado¿hay una minima cantidad a comprar
> gracias



La oficina de ventas esta en inglaterra pero envían desde Alemania con UPS. El seguro va incluido en los gastos de envío.

Si entiendes inglés todo lo que preguntas está en la web y si no lo entiendes que ¿harás si hay un problema con la transferencia?

¿Si tienes tantos miedos/problrmas a comprar en Alemania o por internet por que no compras al andorrano directamente en su tienda física?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (21 Dic 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Para mucha cantidad puedes usar servicios de custodia con unas comisiones del 1 al 2% del valor custodiado. Es una buena opcion porque no es un titulo, es tu oro o plata que lo entregas para que te lo guarden, puedes visitarlo y llevartelo cuando quieras.



Pero estos servicios más bien parecen diseñados para profesionales del ramo que no para guardar lingotazo de ahorro-inversión. 

En Zürich parece que ofrecen una forma alternativa. 

Gamusino, podría especificarnos algo más de los Vault?. Gracias.



DVD1975 dijo:


> duda en coininvest ¿te cobran gastos por seguro?¿como te envian desde inglaterra a España? no es muy arriesgado¿hay una minima cantidad a comprar
> gracias



Si quieres seguridad el señor de arriba es el andorrano, fiable como el que más y con tienda física, te atiende, te vende, compra, asesora...tu mismo.


----------



## Berciano230 (26 Dic 2011)

hola me podeis decir cual es el pedido minimo q se debe de hacer para q te lo manden aqui,
españa, me refiero desde Suisse Gold 

un saludo


----------



## kapandji (27 Dic 2011)

llevo dos días intentando acceder a la pagina de master bullion y parece caída, soy el único que tiene ese problema???


----------



## gamusino30 (27 Dic 2011)

domenecb dijo:


> Pero estos servicios más bien parecen diseñados para profesionales del ramo que no para guardar lingotazo de ahorro-inversión.
> 
> En Zürich parece que ofrecen una forma alternativa.
> 
> ...



Los "vault" son las empresas de custodia a las que os habeis referido. Compras el material, te lo almacenan por una comision anual o mensual, compras o vendes apretando un boton. Pagas y cobras por transferencia. Existe la posibilidad de recoger o recibir el material almacenado visitando el establecimiento o por mensajeria.

Como ya habeis deducido es para almacenar cantidades interesantes porque un 2% de comision anual por custodia puede ser elevado al cabo de unos años.


----------



## Gallina (27 Dic 2011)

Buenas tardes! ¿un sitio fiable en Madrid capital? Si es con tienda mejor


----------



## duval81 (27 Dic 2011)

kapandji dijo:


> llevo dos días intentando acceder a la pagina de master bullion y parece caída, soy el único que tiene ese problema???



Funciona a ratos.
Ayer hice un pedido pequeñito, a ver que tal.


----------



## adenia (29 Dic 2011)

berciano230 dijo:


> hola me podeis decir cual es el pedido minimo q se debe de hacer para q te lo manden aqui,
> españa, me refiero desde Suisse Gold
> 
> un saludo



Creo que son unos 1200 euros aprox.


----------



## adrian2408 (29 Dic 2011)

una pequeña duda que tengo.
por lo que he leido,a principio de año es bueno comprar plata en alemania,por el tema de los impuesotos algo de eso y solo pueden mandar una cantidad limitada.
la cuestion es ¿porque es bueno comprar en alemania,simpre se vende barato y el mes que viene se podra comprarde nuevo,por que habian llegado al limite y no podian vender mas,o simplemente el mes que biene ponen los precios mas baratos de lo normal?

gracias y saludos


----------



## skifi (29 Dic 2011)

adrian2408 dijo:


> una pequeña duda que tengo.
> por lo que he leido,a principio de año es bueno comprar plata en alemania,por el tema de los impuesotos algo de eso y solo pueden mandar una cantidad limitada.
> la cuestion es ¿porque es bueno comprar en alemania,simpre se vende barato y el mes que viene se podra comprarde nuevo,por que habian llegado al limite y no podian vender mas,o simplemente el mes que biene ponen los precios mas baratos de lo normal?
> 
> gracias y saludos



Hasta lo que sé, en Alemania las monedas de plata tienen un IVA del 7%, y en España es el 18%. las tiendas tienen un cupo al año de ventas de plata a España a ese 7%, y se "pone a cero" en Enero. Por eso, ahora en diciembre, pocas quedan que te puedan hacer ese trato


----------



## adrian2408 (29 Dic 2011)

skifi dijo:


> Hasta lo que sé, en Alemania las monedas de plata tienen un IVA del 7%, y en España es el 18%. las tiendas tienen un cupo al año de ventas de plata a España a ese 7%, y se "pone a cero" en Enero. Por eso, ahora en diciembre, pocas quedan que te puedan hacer ese trato



¿por lo que le precio de la plata sera menor,que cunado tienen el cupo lleno no?

saludos y gracias


----------



## skifi (29 Dic 2011)

No exactamente: El precio de la plata sera el que corresponda segun el mercado, pero se trata de comprarla pagando los menos impuestos posibles, y el cupo al 7% a muchos les parece goloso


----------



## te-lo-vendo (29 Dic 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Explique por favor que quiere decir con Necho y demás piltrafillas que ha puesto en diminutivo al final de su post; ¿el otro piltrafilla que dice ud. hace mención tambien a otro conocido vendedor de buena reputación en este foro?, no entiendo nada a lo que se refiere ud. con todo ello; ¿porque menosprecia la buena reputación del forero Necho?; el que no tenga tienda fisica este hombre no lo hace menos merecedor de ser un correcta y muy recomendable referencia en este foro; si en su relación de tiendas oficiales no lo desea incluir me parece bien, es su hilo pero está demás calificarle de esta forma, no creo que este conforero merezca en nada semejante apelativo.



Es que monsterperculator sigue entre nosotros pero con otros nick ,uno de ellos inversionjoro y como comprenderá usted, se le jode el negocio al ver que por aquí aparecen otros vendedores,ademas muy respetables como el señor necho.

Desde luego parecéis retard al no datos cuenta de quien es adeniax realmente,jo jo jo jo :XX:

Lo escrito aquí arriba es pura fantasía y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.


----------



## Eldenegro (29 Dic 2011)

te-lo-vendo dijo:


> Es que monsterperculator sigue entre nosotros pero con otros nick ,uno de ellos inversionjoro y como comprenderá usted, se le jode el negocio al ver que por aquí aparecen otros vendedores,ademas muy respetables como el señor necho.
> 
> Desde luego parecéis retard al no datos cuenta de quien es adeniax realmente,jo jo jo jo :XX:



Secondhome, creo que vas equivocado en tus afirmaciones


----------



## te-lo-vendo (29 Dic 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Secondhome, creo que vas equivocado en tus afirmaciones



He dicho que cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia, repito que parecéis retarded(de buen rollo hamijo)

Un cordial saludo


----------



## adrian2408 (29 Dic 2011)

skifi dijo:


> No exactamente: El precio de la plata sera el que corresponda segun el mercado, pero se trata de comprarla pagando los menos impuestos posibles, y el cupo al 7% a muchos les parece goloso



ammm okii todo mas claro.gracias
pues habrá que vigilar como se comporta la plata estos días,para ver si es rentable comprar ahora,que están bajando. aunque la cosa es si seguirá bajando o luego subirá


----------



## Gallina (30 Dic 2011)

Hola a todos. Yo nooo consigo acceder a Master Bullion, lo he intentado varios días y no hay manera.:cook:


----------



## adenia (30 Dic 2011)

Pues en estos momentos, no sólo funciona bien, sino que además, he hablado por el chat que incorpora con ellos...

¿Te sigue sin funcionar?


----------



## adenia (30 Dic 2011)

Pero me pregunto, ¿Alguien ha comprado ya en MasterBullion? ¿Por cual compañía de transportes ha recibido la mercancía?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (30 Dic 2011)

*Master Bullion*



adenia dijo:


> Para añadir tiendas, contesten a este hilo o envíenme MP con los enlaces.
> 
> ORO
> 
> ...



*MASTERBULLION:*

Puse una orden el día 17 de diciembre y sigue todavía en estado de Awaiting Shipment, aguardando el envío. 

No sé si es habitual, o realmente también tienen el cupo de IVA cubierto y esperan a año nuevo. Lo seguro es que hasta año nuevo no llega, porque estamos a viernes y ellos Awaiting Shipment. 

Excusas las que quieras. Os puedo dar datos de los kilos que han servido, de los que les admite UPS, DHL y demás, hasta dicen usar postal express...

Repito: orden efectuada, pago inmediato (24 h por transferencia) y masterbullion sin enviar, desde el 17 de diciembre 2011. 

Lo comunico quizás tarde, pero como hay gente que preguntaba...más vale tarde que nunca.


----------



## Gallina (30 Dic 2011)

adenia dijo:


> Pues en estos momentos, no sólo funciona bien, sino que además, he hablado por el chat que incorpora con ellos...
> 
> ¿Te sigue sin funcionar?



Hola, me conecté a media tarde y es verdad que iba bien por fin. He estado días atrás intentándolo y no pude. Lo del chat está bien, pero lo han puesto de una manera que molesta cuando simplemente estás mirando la información, porque tapa parte de los precios ¿o es problema de mi pantalla? :cook:


----------



## duval81 (30 Dic 2011)

Gallina dijo:


> Hola, me conecté a media tarde y es verdad que iba bien por fin. He estado días atrás intentándolo y no pude. Lo del chat está bien, pero lo han puesto de una manera que molesta cuando simplemente estás mirando la información, porque tapa parte de los precios ¿o es problema de mi pantalla? :cook:



Pues será cosa de tu pantalla. Yo lo minimizo y no molesta nada


----------



## Gallina (30 Dic 2011)

duval81 dijo:


> Pues será cosa de tu pantalla. Yo lo minimizo y no molesta nada



¡Dichoso móvil!:cook:


----------



## zaragocista (30 Dic 2011)

Buenas tardes a todos. 
Una pregunta: ¿Alguien tiene referencias de http://silveragecoins.com? 
Gracias!!


----------



## zipote_ca (30 Dic 2011)

domenecb dijo:


> *MASTERBULLION:*
> 
> Puse una orden el día 17 de diciembre y sigue todavía en estado de Awaiting Shipment, aguardando el envío.
> 
> ...




Eso mismito lo solia hacer Femstore ¿no?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (30 Dic 2011)

zipote_ca dijo:


> Eso mismito lo solia hacer Femstore ¿no?



pues como soy nuevo en estas lides, NPI. 

Pero es como todo, a mí me sacan un plato en malas condiciones en el restaurant una vez, a la segunda no tienen ocasión porque no vuelvo.

No sabía la trayectoria previa de esa tal femstore. Pero si va por por ahí lo tiene bien claro. Sí que siempre pica alguien, que los novatillos y tal...pero eso no tiene continuidad y alguno puede salirte tan rana que te agrie el cuerpo.


----------



## ariel77 (31 Dic 2011)

Edelmetalle Andreas Heubach - Gold Silber Platinum Palladium

Precios bajos, gastos de envío bajos, no hablan inglés, y son poco organizados. Te pueden tener dos semanas sin enviarte el envío porque no te encuentran la transferencia. Eso si te mandan 20 mails diciéndote que por favor les envíes la transferencia que el pedido esta listo.

No creo que te chuleen sino simplemente están algo desorganizados. Los precios, para determinadas monedas (soberanos, vrenellis, etc...) imbatibles.

Un saludo.

P.D. Un +10 al Andorrano, fiable y atento al 100%.


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (31 Dic 2011)

SI NO VAIS A CONSTRUIR UN OVNI (PARA HACERLO SE NECESITAN ORO Y PLATA POR SUS PROPIEDADES ELECTROMAGNETICAS)

ENTONCES EL ORO Y LA PLATA NO LES SIRVE DE NADA Y NO VALEN NADA OBJETIVAMENTE HABLANDO.


PERDEREIS


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uestras-deudas-las-deudas-son-una-estafa.html


----------



## duval81 (31 Dic 2011)

Jesùs lo dijo dijo:


> SI NO VAIS A CONSTRUIR UN OVNI (PARA HACERLO SE NECESITAN ORO Y PLATA POR SUS PROPIEDADES ELECTROMAGNETICAS)
> 
> ENTONCES EL ORO Y LA PLATA NO LES SIRVE DE NADA Y NO VALEN NADA OBJETIVAMENTE HABLANDO.
> 
> ...



Joder 3 putos mensajes seguidos, iguales.

Prácticamente nada tiene valor, sólo el que la sociedad le quiera dar.

Y tú dirás, pues sí, los alimentos, intenta guardar fruta durante 15 días a ver qué ocurre.

¿Crees que tiene valor una concha? ¿una semilla de cacao? ¿un kilo de sal?

Es el contexto cultural el que le da valor a algo


Edito: 3 mensajes no, al menos he visto entre 8 y 10


----------



## duval81 (1 Ene 2012)

¿Dónde están esos burbujistas que iban a comprar plata nada más empezar el año?

por cierto, ¿cómo pueden tener algunas tiendas el koala 2012 a la venta si no está en la web de la perthmint?


Alguien me puede decir si Perth Mint | Goldmünzen kaufen - Silber-CORNER.de y Silbertresor son de fiar?


----------



## powermi (1 Ene 2012)

Hay algun listado actualizado sobre vuestras tiendas preferidas para comprar plata? el del inicio del post pone que son de oro, o tambien venden plata?


----------



## Atanor (1 Ene 2012)

powermi dijo:


> Hay algun listado actualizado sobre vuestras tiendas preferidas para comprar plata? el del inicio del post pone que son de oro, o tambien venden plata?




En mi firma tienes una lista.


----------



## duval81 (1 Ene 2012)

Atanor dijo:


> En mi firma tienes una lista.



Las que he puesto yo las he sacado de tu firma.

¿Has comprado en ellas?

Perth Mint | Goldmünzen kaufen - Silber-CORNER.de

Silbertresor


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Ene 2012)

yo he comprado en golden direct y es un timo, porque hice el pedido el 18/12/11 y todavia estoy esperando, me llamaron a los dos dias diciendo que me entregarian el pedido después de navidad,tienes que pagar 30 euros por gastos de seguro.
Si compro este año voy a comprarlo en otro sitio, no me gusta la atención y el tiempo, no se si algún forero me podrá dar otra opinion.
He visto la pagina de perth mint, pero no tengo ni puñetera idea de aleman.
¿como os lo arreglais para comprar en esa página sabeis aleman o que porque si hay un problema como lo haceis?


----------



## fff (1 Ene 2012)

Comprad fuera de España sólo cuando lo tengais *MUY* claro... hay un par de alternativas nacionales bastante buenas.


----------



## duval81 (1 Ene 2012)

DVD1975 dijo:


> yo he comprado en golden direct y es un timo, porque hice el pedido el 18/12/11 y todavia estoy esperando, me llamaron a los dos dias diciendo que me entregarian el pedido después de navidad,tienes que pagar 30 euros por gastos de seguro.
> Si compro este año voy a comprarlo en otro sitio, no me gusta la atención y el tiempo, no se si algún forero me podrá dar otra opinion.
> He visto la pagina de perth mint, pero no tengo ni puñetera idea de aleman.
> ¿como os lo arreglais para comprar en esa página sabeis aleman o que porque si hay un problema como lo haceis?



Pero si la web de la perth mint es en inglés (lógicamente).


Por otro lado será un timo si se quedan con tu dinero y no te mandan las monedas o si te dijeran que el precio del pedido ha subido porque la plata subiera en días posteriores a tu compra. De momento son algo lentos. No creo que debieras usar esa palabra con tanta rapidez/facilidad.


----------



## Eldenegro (1 Ene 2012)

DVD1975 dijo:


> yo he comprado en golden direct y es un timo, porque hice el pedido el 18/12/11 y todavia estoy esperando, me llamaron a los dos dias diciendo que me entregarian el pedido después de navidad,tienes que pagar 30 euros por gastos de seguro.
> Si compro este año voy a comprarlo en otro sitio, no me gusta la atención y el tiempo, no se si algún forero me podrá dar otra opinion.
> He visto la pagina de perth mint, pero no tengo ni puñetera idea de aleman.
> *¿como os lo arreglais para comprar en esa página sabeis aleman o que porque si hay un problema como lo haceis?*



Te vas a esta direccion: Traductor de Google

Pones la url en el campo de traducir, seleccionas los idiomas correspondientes y luego pinchas en el enlace y te va traduciendo directamente sobre la pagina.

Si usas chrome tiene una extension que te traduce automaticamente.

Si sabes ingles o aleman no te hace falta.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Ene 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Te vas a esta direccion: Traductor de Google
> 
> Pones la url en el campo de traducir, seleccionas los idiomas correspondientes y luego pinchas en el enlace y te va traduciendo directamente sobre la pagina.
> 
> ...




Se inglés pero no me parece tan facil, sino tienes conocimientos minimos de aleman o medios no creo que sea tan fácil


----------



## Eldenegro (1 Ene 2012)

Usa el traductor. Yo he llegado a usarlo para comprar en paginas holandesas sin problema alguno


----------



## adenia (1 Ene 2012)

El problema te vendrá cuando sea necesaria una llamada, para hablar con ellos, para cualquier asunto...

Mismamente, en SuisseGold creo que te compran tu oro si les llamas para decirles qué tienes, y que te hagan una oferta...


----------



## ARGENTUM333 (2 Ene 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Si no te importa, añade que suisse gold va con Fedex o Swiss post y aplican el IVA (18%) para plata, platino y paladio sin excepcion. No sea que alguien se emocione con los precios.



¿Sabéis si el Andorrano carga IVA en monedas / lingotes de plata?


----------



## saile (2 Ene 2012)

ARGENTUM333 dijo:


> ¿Sabéis si el Andorrano carga IVA en monedas / lingotes de plata?



Si, si que lo carga, en la lista de precios ya salen con un *, i debajo indica que lleva el IVA incluido, és correcto. 
Lista de precios


----------



## tonypower (2 Ene 2012)

Alguien sabe cuando se podra comprar sin el iva???
Esque estado mirando en CoinInvestDirect.com - Buy Gold and Silver online y pone que esta el iva al 7% o al 10%.

Un saludo


----------



## Eldenegro (2 Ene 2012)

tonypower dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuando se podra comprar sin el iva???



Existen dos formas de comprar "sin IVA":

- La primera es entre particulares, siempre que el monto anual no supere el minimo legal exento.

- La segunda es estudiarse la tributacion fiscal intracomunitaria. Si tienes una empresa con un CIF intracomunitario, puedes operar con otras empresas comunitarias, hasta unos limites establecidos claro, y te tienen y tu tienes que facturar sin IVA y luego cada empresa responde sobre las plusvalias en sus respectivos paises.


----------



## QuepasaRey (2 Ene 2012)

Estoy haciendo pruebas en las tiendas alemanas comprandome 500oz en cada una, y llegando hasta el checkout para ver como sale. Hay muchisimo engaño sobre cual parece barata y cual cara, dependiendo de a como anuncian su OZ basica. Aviso que hay sorpresas desde que ves el precio inicial, al precio final, que te meten hasta "handling fees" Iva al 7, al 18..etc.. asi que, me he registrado en todas y este es el ultimo precio al que he llegado en cada una.
El testeo es con filarmonicas, y aun falta por añadir los gastos de envio y lo que te cueste la transferencia internacional.


Testing:
- Coin Invest Direct 13,741.48
- Geiger Edelmetalle 12,760.00
- Gold-Dreams 12.690,00
- Silver-Werte 12,940.00 
- Suisse Gold 12.262.54 <= Pero aplicando un sospechoso 0% de Iva, confuso.
- Gold Direct 14.488,25
- Oro Direct 16.226.00
- Ciode 15.823.00
- Andorrano 13.025.00



Claro que esto es valido a dia de hoy, 2 de Enero, cualquier oferta de una de ellas mañana, o rebaja por la compra de 500 etc..variaria el ranking, pero como referencia, para saber por donde van los tiros, yo creo que es valida.


----------



## adenia (2 Ene 2012)

¿Qué tal la misma prueba, pero con por ejemplo 10 filarmónicas de oro?


----------



## oromoneda (2 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Pero si la web de la perth mint es en inglés (lógicamente).
> 
> 
> Por otro lado será un timo si se quedan con tu dinero y no te mandan las monedas o si te dijeran que el precio del pedido ha subido porque la plata subiera en días posteriores a tu compra. De momento son algo lentos. No creo que debieras usar esa palabra con tanta rapidez/facilidad.



GoldDirect.es es fiable ha cumplido todos mis pedidos, le doy un 10.

Cómo has pagado transferencia bancaria o tarjeta de crédito, cuánto dias has tardado en pagar? Todo eso cuenta..

Está registrada en el World Gold Council, Homepage > World Gold Council

Es natural que por navidades / fin de año se tarde un poco, con los correos colapsados.


----------



## gamusino30 (2 Ene 2012)

Coin Invest Direct creo que cobra un 10% por manipulacion. Ahi esta el problema.


----------



## DVD1975 (2 Ene 2012)

oromoneda dijo:


> GoldDirect.es es fiable ha cumplido todos mis pedidos, le doy un 10.
> 
> Cómo has pagado transferencia bancaria o tarjeta de crédito, cuánto dias has tardado en pagar? Todo eso cuenta..
> 
> ...



pague con tarjeta de debito, es decir que me ha cobrado ya, y hoy he enviado un email diciendo que cuadno me iban a entregar las monedas, y me han dicho que me enviaran un codigo para el seguimiento de mi entrega.
llevo desde el 18/12/11, pero no me ha gustado que si yo no los envio el email, no me entero de nada, en su pagina pone que esta pagado y tramitado.


----------



## oromoneda (2 Ene 2012)

DVD1975 dijo:


> pague con tarjeta de debito, es decir que me ha cobrado ya, y hoy he enviado un email diciendo que cuadno me iban a entregar las monedas, y me han dicho que me enviaran un codigo para el seguimiento de mi entrega.
> llevo desde el 18/12/11, pero no me ha gustado que si yo no los envio el email, no me entero de nada, en su pagina pone que esta pagado y tramitado.



Si has pagado con tarjeta de crédito es natural que te lo estén tramitando.

Has visto el aviso que pone en su web que si pagas con tarjeta de crédito puede tardar hasta 10 días en confirmar el pago?


----------



## Gallina (2 Ene 2012)

¿Alguno de ustedes ha comprado platino o palladio? éste último es la primera vez que lo veo nombrado y no sé qué aplicaciones tiene ni para qué se usa, ni cual es la razón que hace que sea un material de valor como refugio (o no lo es y me estoy confundiendo). Sólo en Oro-express he visto lingotes de platino, pero paladio en ningún sito ¿donde se compra eso? es mera curiosidad, la verdad es que no me voy a meter en ese charco. Me imagino que si no son digamos "populares" como inversión, será que su precio es muy volátil...:cook:


----------



## j.w.pepper (2 Ene 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> ¿Alguno de ustedes ha comprado platino o palladio? éste último es la primera vez que lo veo nombrado y no sé qué aplicaciones tiene ni para qué se usa, ni cual es la razón que hace que sea un material de valor como refugio (o no lo es y me estoy confundiendo). Sólo en Oro-express he visto lingotes de platino, pero paladio en ningún sito ¿donde se compra eso? es mera curiosidad, la verdad es que no me voy a meter en ese charco. Me imagino que si no son digamos "populares" como inversión, será que su precio es muy volátil...:cook:



Yo el uso que conozco es en joyería, para conseguir el oro blanco, se realiza una aleación de oro amarillo con paladio y otros metales tales como la plata con lo cual desaparece el color amarillo del oro.


----------



## Gallina (2 Ene 2012)

Pues no tenía ni idea, mira, me voy a dormir sabiendo una cosita más:Baile::cook:


----------



## Inversionoro (2 Ene 2012)

si te interesa yo te puedo pedir lingote de paladio o monedas

puedes contactar en info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Gallina (2 Ene 2012)

Inversionoro dijo:


> si te interesa yo te puedo pedir lingote de paladio o monedas
> 
> puedes contactar en info@inversionoro.es



No pretendía ensuciar el hilo, era sólo curiosidad porque no conozco el paladio. Al venir nombrado en la cabecera simplemente me preguntaba qué es, hay demasiadas cosas en el mundo que no conozco.
No obstante, te agradezco la oferta.:cook:


----------



## Inversionoro (2 Ene 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> No pretendía ensuciar el hilo, era sólo curiosidad porque no conozco el paladio. Al venir nombrado en la cabecera simplemente me preguntaba qué es, hay demasiadas cosas en el mundo que no conozco.
> No obstante, te agradezco la oferta.:cook:



Ya perdonaras...es que esnseguida me lanzo a por el duro...


----------



## Dekalogo10 (3 Ene 2012)

DVD1975 dijo:


> pague con tarjeta de debito, es decir que me ha cobrado ya, y hoy he enviado un email diciendo que cuadno me iban a entregar las monedas, y me han dicho que me enviaran un codigo para el seguimiento de mi entrega.
> llevo desde el 18/12/11, pero no me ha gustado que si yo no los envio el email, no me entero de nada, en su pagina pone que esta pagado y tramitado.



Yo pague por transferencia aquí en el BBVA con Masterbullion (femstore) el 17 de diciembre y todavía está la orden "awaiting for shipment". Y el chico de aquí explicándome los mil pedidos diarios que tienen, que las agencias no les admiten más pedidos, etc. 

Puede que no sea el tiempo más adecuado para comprar por la saturación de envíos estos días, pero si hay la misma seriedad siempre...

Que parece que normalmente los pedidos no son cosa de 4 días, vamos. A nosotros probablemente nos venga de nuevo.

EDITO y copio respuestas por si algún forero está en el mismo caso (aunque supongo que redactan un email estandar para todos (quito algunas partes personalizadas): 
"estamos plenamente desbordados de pedidos y con las compañías mensajeras no sabemos ya que hacer. Según tengo registrado yo sobre su cuenta, ambos pedidos nuevamente están listos para ser despachados (_*INCISO: SOLO HAY UN PEDIDO Y NO DOS; LAPSUS???*_), pero nos está atrasando todos los pedidos las mensajerías, pues Seur/Nacex no nos permiten enviar más de paquetes por un total de 50 kilos diarios hasta el 6 de Enero, y UPS no nos deja más de 40 paquetes diarios, estamos usando ambas compañías de la forma más ágil que se nos permite pero de verdad que tenemos que hacer algoritmia avanzada ...(_*ETC*_)
También estamos usando Correos (Postal Express) en la medida de lo
posible, pero por el alto volumen de pedidos no podemos ir con excesiva
frecuencia. Ha habido días en los que hemos pasado los 1000 pedidos, y lo
cierto es que ningún día hemos bajado de 300 pedidos, al no poder
contratar más personal por ahora .....sabados y domingos incluídos.
Ruego vuelva a disculpar las molestias, sus pedidos están listos (_*SOLO TENGO UNO Y PESA 10 ONZAS *_) y los
recibirá lo antes posible, nos gustaría darle otra solución alternativa,
pero no podemos en estos momentos. ´
La situación volverá a ser normalizada a partir del 6 de Enero.
No es habitual tanto retraso en fechas normales, pero sí lo es en Navidad". 

Pues bueno, buena voluntad la hay, pero no dan abasto o esperaban a que se abriera el cupo del IVA como los demás. No sé, menos mal que voy con tiento y pruebo las cosas antes de comprar.


----------



## sammy (3 Ene 2012)

Yo tengo un pedido en masterbullion en estado Awaiting Shipment desde el 23 de diciembre. Esperaremos...


----------



## adenia (3 Ene 2012)

DVD1975 dijo:


> pague con tarjeta de debito, es decir que me ha cobrado ya, y hoy he enviado un email diciendo que cuadno me iban a entregar las monedas, y me han dicho que me enviaran un codigo para el seguimiento de mi entrega.
> llevo desde el 18/12/11, pero no me ha gustado que si yo no los envio el email, no me entero de nada, en su pagina pone que esta pagado y tramitado.



No te preocupes, GoldDirect es fiable. Si pagas con tarjeta de crédito, se retrasa en 10 días hábiles, es decir, dos semanas. Ten en cuenta que ellos no quieren arriesgarse a que puedas anular el pago. Fíjate, yo les compré, y a los 2 minutos de confirmar el pago con tarjeta, me llamó mi banco para ver si ese cargo era correcto, les dije que sí, pero les pregunté como cusioridad si podría cancelar ese pago, me dijeron que tenía unos días.

Si hubieras pagado por transferencia, a los 2 días ya comenzarían la tramitación del pedido. Al haberlo hecho por tarjeta, hasta que no tengan la confirmación del pago, no comenzarán a tramitar el pedido. Lo que no quieren es quedarse sin monedas, y sin dinero 

Son fiables, para una primera compra está bien, aunque yo hubiera pagado por transferencia. Las siguientes compras, mira suissegold, coininvestdirect...


----------



## adenia (3 Ene 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Coin Invest Direct creo que cobra un 10% por manipulacion. Ahi esta el problema.



Yo no estoy tan seguro de ese porcentaje de manipulación. Creo que incluso por encima de 2500€ no te cobran envío... (Hablo de oro, ya que plata no compraría por el IVA).


----------



## adenia (3 Ene 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> ¿Alguno de ustedes ha comprado platino o palladio? éste último es la primera vez que lo veo nombrado y no sé qué aplicaciones tiene ni para qué se usa, ni cual es la razón que hace que sea un material de valor como refugio (o no lo es y me estoy confundiendo). Sólo en Oro-express he visto lingotes de platino, pero paladio en ningún sito ¿donde se compra eso? es mera curiosidad, la verdad es que no me voy a meter en ese charco. Me imagino que si no son digamos "populares" como inversión, será que su precio es muy volátil...:cook:



Tienes tanto platino como paladio en suissegold y en geiger-edellmetale


----------



## adenia (3 Ene 2012)

sammy dijo:


> Yo tengo un pedido en masterbullion en estado Awaiting Shipment desde el 23 de diciembre. Esperaremos...



Yo lo tengo desde el 30 de diciembre.

Fíjate que el chaval ha añadido la opción "Recoger en tienda", con lo que no cobra los gastos de envío, y puedes pagarlo en tienda (Hasta 1000 €), es lo que yo he escogido.

En cuanto me envíe la confirmación de que está en la tienda, allí iré y pagaré 

Mientras tanto, estaré tranquilo de no haber perdido, ni mi dinero, ni los gastos de envío para cuando llegue 

EDITO: La tienda está en Madrid, supongo que será la de FemStore


----------



## Dekalogo10 (4 Ene 2012)

adenia dijo:


> Yo lo tengo desde el 30 de diciembre.
> 
> Fíjate que el chaval ha añadido la opción "Recoger en tienda", con lo que no cobra los gastos de envío, y puedes pagarlo en tienda (Hasta 1000 €), es lo que yo he escogido.
> 
> ...



Pues mira, suerte que tenéis los de Madrid, te ahorras 19,90 euros de envío. 

Pagar...puedes pagar en la misma tienda física?. Tiene stock?.


----------



## adenia (4 Ene 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Pues mira, suerte que tenéis los de Madrid, te ahorras 19,90 euros de envío.
> 
> Pagar...puedes pagar en la misma tienda física?. Tiene stock?.



Creo que puedes pagar en la misma tienda física, hasta un máximo de 1000 euros.

Y me temo que no tiene stock, que la tienda es una tienda pero no de metales, simplemente es un "lugar" donde envían tu compra, y la recoges. Que alguien me corrija si no es así...


----------



## DVD1975 (4 Ene 2012)

y si te roban al salir de femstore


----------



## adenia (4 Ene 2012)

DVD1975 dijo:


> y si te roban al salir de femstore



Puedes contratar un furgón con vigilantes, y un seguro, hasta tu caja fuerte.

Pero claro, si te lo puedes permitir, será porque comprarás kilos de oro, y para eso, seguro que te podrás permitir una caja en un banco, donde te gestionarán la operación, sin que tú tengas que salir de casa...


----------



## DVD1975 (4 Ene 2012)

adenia dijo:


> Puedes contratar un furgón con vigilantes, y un seguro, hasta tu caja fuerte.
> 
> Pero claro, si te lo puedes permitir, será porque comprarás kilos de oro, y para eso, seguro que te podrás permitir una caja en un banco, donde te gestionarán la operación, sin que tú tengas que salir de casa...



Eso lo he pensado, no tengo tanto dinero para invertir, y seguro que una caja en un banco te cobra un ojo de la cara.


----------



## Gallina (4 Ene 2012)

adenia dijo:


> Tienes tanto platino como paladio en suissegold y en geiger-edellmetale



Gracias! he echado un ojo a ambas, no parece muy atractivo: poca oferta y en el caso del platino se carga el iva, con lo que queda a precio de oro. Bueno, miraré un poco cómo ha sido la evolución histórica de sus precios, pero a priori como inversión parece igual de inflada y con el añadido de que me parece que se coloca peor.
Curioso metal el paladio (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paladio).:cook:


----------



## Palasaca (4 Ene 2012)

Lo posteo aquí pues es aquí donde se pueden encontrar los lugares para comprar y vender, pues bien, me estoy frotando los ojos porque veo que, en la página del andorrano, las onzas se pueden comprar por 0,54 céntimos así que aprovechar malditos!!!

Supongo que es un error que solventará pronto, visitarla y pensad en cuantas compararíais a ese increíble precio.)

Gracias por alegrarnos los reyes magos aunque sepamos que es imposible.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (5 Ene 2012)

adenia dijo:


> Para añadir tiendas, contesten a este hilo o envíenme MP con los enlaces.



Pues un amable forero me ha enviado esta distribuidora alemana que tiene la "piedra de los soles" azteca. Parece dedicada a articulos de regalo y coleccionismo.
Mexiko Aztekenkalender "Piedra de los Soles" SP 5 Oz Silber - Goldmaus Münzinvest

Las monedas de plata aztecas, de 5 Oz o incluso de 1 kilo, me pregunto si se podrán conseguir a través de la FNMT o en algún otro sitio.


----------



## ARGENTUM333 (11 Ene 2012)

*Andorrano*

*Españolas*
- Andorrano Joyería FIABLE (Barcelona, también envía por correo, muy barato)


¿Sabéis si en Andorrano cargan el IVA en monedas de plata pagando en efectivo?


----------



## duval81 (11 Ene 2012)

ARGENTUM333 dijo:


> *Españolas*
> - Andorrano Joyería FIABLE (Barcelona, también envía por correo, muy barato)
> 
> 
> ¿Sabéis si en Andorrano cargan el IVA en monedas de plata pagando en efectivo?



¿Intentando defraudar al fisco?


----------



## necho (11 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> ¿Intentando defraudar al fisco?



Jo jo jo. Ya ves, el pompero se ve que no sabe que existen los MP's para formular este tipo de preguntas


----------



## japiluser (11 Ene 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Pues un amable forero me ha enviado esta distribuidora alemana que tiene la "piedra de los soles" azteca. Parece dedicada a articulos de regalo y coleccionismo.
> Mexiko Aztekenkalender "Piedra de los Soles" SP 5 Oz Silber - Goldmaus Münzinvest
> 
> Las monedas de plata aztecas, de 5 Oz o incluso de 1 kilo, me pregunto si se podrán conseguir a través de la FNMT o en algún otro sitio.



Ta muy cara sa pieza , dekalogo10


----------



## duval81 (18 Ene 2012)

Bueno otro ok para masterbullion.
Me ha llegado el pedido. Han tardado tres semanas, pero bueno vamos a darles un voto de confianza y suponer que ha sido por las fiestas navideñas.


Edito: a heubach le puedes poner que no envían a España. Lo confirmó otro forero hablando con ellos.
Creo que mejor no la borres porque saber quién no envía a España es también de mucha ayuda.


----------



## adenia (18 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Bueno otro ok para masterbullion.
> Me ha llegado el pedido. Han tardado tres semanas, pero bueno vamos a darles un voto de confianza y suponer que ha sido por las fiestas navideñas.
> 
> 
> ...



¿Puedo conocer el contenido de tu pedido en masterbullion?

Dímelo por mp si no quieres por aquí


----------



## duval81 (18 Ene 2012)

adenia dijo:


> ¿Puedo conocer el contenido de tu pedido en masterbullion?
> 
> Dímelo por mp si no quieres por aquí



Poca cosa:
4 kookas 2012 y 4 armenias.
Era mi primerito pedido (no he encontrado el vídeo de homer en español)

¿Por qué lo preguntas?


----------



## sammy (19 Ene 2012)

Pues hoy me ha llegado el pedido de masterbullion que hice el 23 de diciembre.
Pedí: 2 Filarmónicas, 2 Noah's Ark, 1 Maple y 1 Silvereagle.
Me ha llegado: 3 Noah's Ark, 2 Filarmónicas y 1 Cougar Canadiense.
Están todas en perfecto estado pero metidas directamente en plástico de burbuja, ni una triste funda llevan. No voy a reclamar porque al cambio creo que he salido ganando algún euro gracias al Cougar, pero vamos, dudo que vuelva a comprar ahí.


----------



## duval81 (19 Ene 2012)

sammy dijo:


> Pues hoy me ha llegado el pedido de masterbullion que hice el 23 de diciembre.
> Pedí: 2 Filarmónicas, 2 Noah's Ark, 1 Maple y 1 Silvereagle.
> Me ha llegado: 3 Noah's Ark, 2 Filarmónicas y 1 Cougar Canadiense.
> Están todas en perfecto estado pero metidas directamente en plástico de burbuja, ni una triste funda llevan. No voy a reclamar porque al cambio creo que he salido ganando algún euro gracias al Cougar, pero vamos, dudo que vuelva a comprar ahí.



Joer menudo lío!

No llevan cápsula porque no vienen con ella de fábrica. ¿las canadienses tampoco?
Si hubieras cogido alguna australiana o pandas (en masterbullion creo que no tienen) sí traería cápsula.


----------



## duval81 (19 Ene 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Tiene mucha razón sammy; sean las monedas que sean se merecen como mínimo una funda de plástico, como minimo, no una bolsita de cierre ràpido, sino una funda de moneda como dios manda; estoy hablando de compra en tienda, se espera profesionalidad y buenas maneras; no se exige una "estuche con tapa" sino un decente envio y presentación de un producto que se asocia al fino detalle, metal noble y con una finalidad de colección en muchos casos.
> 
> Yo compré no hace mucho una moneda de cierto valor a una tienda de cierto renombre; el pqte. bien, el embalaje bien, pero la protección de moneda una bolsita de plástico baratucho; me quede asi :8: ; no lo entiendo ni entenderé estas formas de proceder; se puede argumentar que la moneda vá bien protegido por el pqte. y embalaje, pero, y la presentación final no cuenta?; es como si comprases un Rolex y te lo meten en una bolsa de plástico.
> 
> En fin, yo les perdono ....o



La verdad que estoy de acuerdo, porque una cápsula a ellos no creo que les cueste más de 10 céntimos. 
Pero claro te pones a pensar y 0,10+0,10+0,10 pues fijo que a final de año les supone un pico.


----------



## Eldenegro (19 Ene 2012)

Pensad que seguramente cuando compran monedas, sobre todo algunas tipo philarmoniker, maples, eagles y demas al comprar en grandes cantidades vendran en tubos.

Los grandes distribuidores si compras en multiplos de tubos te envian las monedas en sus tubos. Al estar en los tubos no las tienes encapsuladas. Y para sacarlas del tubo y distribuir sueltas le ponen la funda warra de plastico por no encapsular.

Personalmente, las monedas que no tengo encapsuladas las suelo guardar en una funda que les hago yo con papel vegetal. queda sellado, sin que toque la moneda nada que no sea el papel, pero permite ver la moneda desde el exterior.

Las fundas de plastico estan bien para una cosa puntual, pero nunca conserves una moneda alli.


----------



## Eldenegro (19 Ene 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> No les costará mucho, pocos céntimos más o menos, la cuestión es que por unos centimillos de más o menos quedan como cocheros; si esta los Kindersorpresa ván mejor protegidos; unas pilas de Consum que compré el otro dia tuve que utilizar una tijera para abrir y sacarlas, y una miserable Piedra pómez de 3€ que he comprado esta mañana no sabia como entrarle a la envoltura, ya vé ud. una ...!Piedra¡ :ouch:



El problema es que en Consum no han descubierto como poner el chip para que pite la piedra sola, asi que le tienen que poner un envoltorio con el chip oculto


----------



## Dekalogo10 (19 Ene 2012)

sammy dijo:


> Pues hoy me ha llegado el pedido de masterbullion que hice el 23 de diciembre.
> Pedí: 2 Filarmónicas, 2 Noah's Ark, 1 Maple y 1 Silvereagle.
> Me ha llegado: 3 Noah's Ark, 2 Filarmónicas y 1 Cougar Canadiense.
> Están todas en perfecto estado pero metidas directamente en plástico de burbuja, ni una triste funda llevan. No voy a reclamar porque al cambio creo que he salido ganando algún euro gracias al Cougar, pero vamos, dudo que vuelva a comprar ahí.



En efecto, así me llegaron a mí 10 Arcas de Noé (tras 30 dias de espera). Sin ninguna protección, rozándose unas a otras y sin la debida protección o acolchamiento dentro del sobre, un sobre bastante corriente sin proteccón de ningún tipo. Poco más y me las trae el cartero en su mano 

Evidentemente, no voy a comprar más ahí ni sufrir las explicaciones megalomaníacas de ese tipo.


----------



## tonypower (19 Ene 2012)

CoinInvestDirect.com - Buy Gold and Silver online

Alguien a comprado aqui??? Presentacion,trato,demora de envio, son correctos?
Esque tienen precios majos en monedas.

Un saludo


----------



## duval81 (19 Ene 2012)

tonypower dijo:


> CoinInvestDirect.com - Buy Gold and Silver online
> 
> Alguien a comprado aqui??? Presentacion,trato,demora de envio, son correctos?
> Esque tienen precios majos en monedas.
> ...



Según he leído es de confianza, pero ojo que al precio hay que sumarle un 10% de manipulación. Ya se ha dicho en varias ocasiones, aunque acabo de ver que no está puesto al principio.
Adenia inclúyelo please.


----------



## gamusino30 (19 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Según he leído es de confianza, pero ojo que al precio hay que sumarle un 10% de manipulación. Ya se ha dicho en varias ocasiones, aunque acabo de ver que no está puesto al principio.
> Adenia inclúyelo please.



El 10% en concepto de manipulacion es solo para la plata y los metales con IVA. El oro esta exento, pero digo yo ... habeis visto los precios del Hilo de compra venta, muchisimo mas barata cualquier moneda.


----------



## adenia (19 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Según he leído es de confianza, pero ojo que al precio hay que sumarle un 10% de manipulación. Ya se ha dicho en varias ocasiones, aunque acabo de ver que no está puesto al principio.
> Adenia inclúyelo please.



Efectivamente, si compras oro, no viene nada de "impuestos y manipulación".

Cambio el estado de masterbullion a FIABLE


----------



## duval81 (19 Ene 2012)

adenia dijo:


> Efectivamente, si compras oro, no viene nada de "impuestos y manipulación".
> 
> Cambio el estado de masterbullion a FIABLE



Bueno cuidadín con Masterbullion que a dos foreros les han cambiado las monedas enviadas por el artículo 34, así que sería "fiable pero azarosa" o algo así :XX:


----------



## sammy (19 Ene 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> En efecto, así me llegaron a mí 10 Arcas de Noé (tras 30 dias de espera). Sin ninguna protección, rozándose unas a otras y sin la debida protección o acolchamiento dentro del sobre, un sobre bastante corriente sin proteccón de ningún tipo. Poco más y me las trae el cartero en su mano
> 
> Evidentemente, no voy a comprar más ahí ni sufrir las explicaciones megalomaníacas de ese tipo.



A eso iba yo, no me parece normal que compres unas monedas de 30 € cada una y te las manden rozándose unas con otras durante todo el viaje, qué mínimo que unas fundas de plástico básicas.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (20 Ene 2012)

adenia dijo:


> Efectivamente, si compras oro, no viene nada de "impuestos y manipulación".
> 
> Cambio el estado de masterbullion a FIABLE



Masterbullion es una cosa, y femstore es otra. 

Para mí femstore no es fiable, y es quien actúa en España como representante o comisionista de Masterbullion. 

Para mí no es fiable quien (femstore) dice ser propietario de Materbullion y 7 empresas más, que tiene tiendas colaboradoras, y que pesa cada moneda antes de enviarla....anda yaaaa!!!:no:

Podría ilustrar mucho más el tema, pero creo que es suficiente. Mi voto negativo para ********* Carlos, y para Masterbullion por tener un representante así para España.


----------



## vigobay (21 Ene 2012)

Recibidas la semana pasada onzas de plata encargadas a masterbullion. El precio muy bueno aunque tardaron más de lo previsto, pero aparentemente fué debido al shortage que también sufren tiendas alemanas que es de donde se surten. La comunicación ha sido buena y el envío por correo certificado.

Mi opinión es que por relación onza-precio son buenos y fiables aunque están empezando y han tenido problemas de servicio. Para los que encarguen onzas sueltas tienen que saber que no las envían en estuche ni en cápsula que es lo normal. El que quiera onzas que no sean australianas o chinas mejor que pida tubos o que consiga cápsulas. 

Cuando son pedidos de más de 10 onzas sería mejor que las enviasen en cajas superprecintadas al estilo alemán, en lugar de sobres acolchados por seguridad. La factura la pedí por correo y tras darles el DNI en unos minutos me la enviaron.

En mi opinión es una tienda recomendable que supongo irá mejorando poco a poco. Ya tenemos al andorrano y a masterbullion en España con buenos precios y eso es bueno para todos.


----------



## gamusino30 (21 Ene 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Recibidas la semana pasada onzas de plata encargadas a masterbullion. El precio muy bueno aunque tardaron más de lo previsto, pero aparentemente fué debido al shortage que también sufren tiendas alemanas que es de donde se surten. La comunicación ha sido buena y el envío por correo certificado.
> 
> Mi opinión es que por relación onza-precio son buenos y fiables aunque están empezando y han tenido problemas de servicio. Para los que encarguen onzas sueltas tienen que saber que no las envían en estuche ni en cápsula que es lo normal. El que quiera onzas que no sean australianas o chinas mejor que pida tubos o que consiga cápsulas.
> 
> ...



¿La factura con IVA al 7% no?


----------



## vigobay (21 Ene 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿La factura con IVA al 7% no?



Pues no, con IVA al 18%. Supongo que lo podrán hacer así porque no todo el mundo quiere factura y lo compensarán ya que sino intuyo que no les saldría rentable.


----------



## IvanLendl (22 Ene 2012)

Compro oro,plata y monedas. He abierto un local en la estación de autobues de Mendez Alvaro de Madrid. Os espero por alli


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Ene 2012)

IvanLendl dijo:


> Compro oro,plata y monedas. He abierto un local en la estación de autobues de Mendez Alvaro de Madrid. Os espero por alli



Joder, es que casi mejor ignorarlo. 
Pero de todas formas una última oportunidad, Ivanlendl:

¿A cuanto el gramo de oro de 24k?
¿y el de plata 999?


----------



## adenia (22 Ene 2012)

Sí, y algún ejemplo de compra de monedas...


----------



## Dekalogo10 (24 Ene 2012)

En Gold-Dreams, buen precio (ahora no tanto), y todo bien, seguro y fiable:

Gold Übersicht | Gold-Dreams Edelmetalle

siguen enviando a España.


----------



## Eldenegro (25 Ene 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> En Gold-Dreams, buen precio (ahora no tanto), y todo bien, seguro y fiable:
> 
> Gold Übersicht | Gold-Dreams Edelmetalle
> 
> siguen enviando a España.



Ojo, siguen enviando, pero igual tardan un mes y medio o mas (esta es la experiencia de varios foreros)


----------



## sammy (29 Ene 2012)

Aguna tienda interesante para comprar fundas, cápsulas, etc.?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (31 Ene 2012)

sammy dijo:


> Aguna tienda interesante para comprar fundas, cápsulas, etc.?



*OJO CON BEUMER E INFOPLACA*

Llevo semanas pidiendo explicaciones de por qué no contestan sobre un pedido que hice en su web (BEUMER | Material para coleccionismo | Material para filatelia | Material para numismatica Material | Accesorios filatelicos | Accesorios Numismticos | Albumes de sellos | Albumes especiales para placas de cava | Albumes especiales pins | Albumes esp). 

También compré en su tienda en Ebay (infoplaca) con el mismo resultado: pago inmediato y ni envían, ni dan explicaión alguna ni contestan a los emails. 

Estarán en concurso de acreedores?. Con los tiempos que corren, uno piensa enseguida en eso.


----------



## Eldenegro (31 Ene 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> *OJO CON BEUMER E INFOPLACA*
> 
> Llevo semanas pidiendo explicaciones de por qué no contestan sobre un pedido que hice en su web (BEUMER | Material para coleccionismo | Material para filatelia | Material para numismatica Material | Accesorios filatelicos | Accesorios Numismticos | Albumes de sellos | Albumes especiales para placas de cava | Albumes especiales pins | Albumes esp).
> 
> ...



Creo recordar que tenian una tienda fisica en el Eixample en Barcelona y la nave central en Tarragona. Si tengo un hueco te busco las direcciones


----------



## Dekalogo10 (31 Ene 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Creo recordar que tenian una tienda fisica en el Eixample en Barcelona y la nave central en Tarragona. Si tengo un hueco te busco las direcciones



vienen en su web, gracias. Miraré si encuentro teléfono para llamar por la tarde.


----------



## Pulp (5 Feb 2012)

Comentar que yo en una ocasión compré en Emporium Hamburg - Silberwerte - Der Edelmetallhandel bürgt für diskrete Beratung zu günstigen Preisen, ob Silbermünzen, Goldmünzen, Barren, Geldanlage und Investorenpakete. hace ya unos meses y muy bien. Me tardaron muy poco con el envío (Fedex) y todo fué muy rápido. Incluso me enviaron una felicitación para las navidades. Un 10 para ellos


----------



## Dekalogo10 (2 Mar 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Creo recordar que tenian una tienda fisica en el Eixample en Barcelona y la nave central en Tarragona. Si tengo un hueco te busco las direcciones



Al final, se resolvió todo. Parece que están más atentos a Ebay que a la venta a través de su web (por lo menos al por menor).


----------



## musu19 (2 Mar 2012)

sammy dijo:


> Aguna tienda interesante para comprar fundas, cápsulas, etc.?



A cuanto las estas comprando?¿?

Edito: las compro en una tienda 3.80 la caja de 10 gastos incluidos


----------



## saile (2 Mar 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> A cuanto las estas comprando?¿?
> 
> Edito: las compro en una tienda 3.80 la caja de 10 gastos incluidos



A mi también me cuestan a ese precio. Es el estipulado por catalogo. Las compras las he hecho en diferentes numismáticas y lo dicho, 3,80€.


----------



## musu19 (2 Mar 2012)

En ebay e visto que las manda de minimo 100 un poco mas barato... pero vamos poco mas!


----------



## Dekalogo10 (2 Mar 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> En ebay e visto que las manda de minimo 100 un poco mas barato... pero vamos poco mas!



Infoplaca de Ebay es BEUMER | Material para coleccionismo | Material para filatelia | Material para numismatica Material | Accesorios filatelicos | Accesorios Numismticos | Albumes de sellos | Albumes especiales para placas de cava | Albumes especiales pins | Albumes esp (tienda virtual en Internet). Curiosamente, cuidan y envían más rápido y mejor por Ebay que por su tienda virtual (por lo menos al por menor). 

Bueno, yo por radicar aquí les compraría a ellos aunque hubiera un pelín de diferencia. Quizás el retraso que tuvieron conmigo fue algo puntual. Por lo demás, parecen gente seria.


----------



## necho (2 Mar 2012)

*Capsulas Lindner de todos los tamaños!*

Yo os podría servir capsulas Lindner (además de cualquier complemento de esta marca alemana a precios por debajo de catálogo [inglés]) de todos los tamaños a 3,50 EUR la caja de 10 unidades y con portes de envío de sólo 5,50 EUR (hasta 80 unidades). Se aplicarían descuentos para más de 100 unidades. 

Mis referencias las podréis ver en el hilo de "Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros".

PD: No soy tienda pero todos mis precios incluyen IVA y expido factura a quien así lo necesite.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (9 Mar 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Si no te importa, añade que suisse gold va con Fedex o Swiss post y aplican el IVA (18%) para plata, platino y paladio sin excepcion. No sea que alguien se emocione con los precios.



Aparte, las transferencias a Suiza no son gratis como algunas entidades bancarias ofrecen con las europeas, sino con un 0.6 % + 18 euros por gastos de swift y comisionado.


----------



## adenia (13 Mar 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Aparte, las transferencias a Suiza no son gratis como algunas entidades bancarias ofrecen con las europeas, sino con un 0.6 % + 18 euros por gastos de swift y comisionado.



Que digo yo... Hace tiempo que pregunté si alguien había comprado en suisse gold y nadie respondió.

Me pregunto, cómo te puede un banco cobrar esa cantidad por una transferencia a Suiza para Suisse Gold, cuando Suisse Gold tiene una cuenta en EUROS y de plaza LONDRES para los clientes de la UEE-EU.

Qué espabilado el del banco, ¿No? -Si si, es una cuenta de Londres, pero como es para Suisse Gold y esta empresa está en Suiza, pues te cobro comisión-.

Información: Bank & Wiring Instructions :: CC Holdings GmbH T/A Suisse Gold

PD: Hablar por hablar es en la Cadena Ser, por las noches... xDD
PD2: Es una broma, todos nos equivocamos


----------



## albayalde (13 Mar 2012)

Creo que es la primera vez que escribo en este hilo, tal y como estan las cosas las k12 parece claro que son tus amigas,Mi duda es ,en caso de subida fuerte de la plata , si se quisiera expecular con ellas, que tiendas las compran??El único que veo que actualiza la cotizacion de esas monedas es el andorrano, tambien lei por el foro que Anlagegold las tuvo en su momento a 18,5 y volaron, pero no veo que ellos las compren,en ebay también veo que los lotes a partir de 10 monedas se colocan a buenos precios, pero la comision que cobran no es ninguna tonteria, se que también está el hilo de bid ask, pero si alguien sabe de alguna página que actualicen su cotizacion seria bienvendia.tambien me gustaria preguntar a los más entendidos del foro cuales son las mejores ferias numismaticas que hay en España, y europa.Y por último. alguien sabe cuantas se pueden vender al extranjero?? hay algun tope. habria que declarar las plusvalias de las ventas??
P.D. me he leido de p a pa el hilo de plata y monedas del bde


----------



## masterbullion (19 Mar 2012)

-----------


----------



## kboom (19 Mar 2012)

No se... yo tambien compré hace unos días, y la comunicación es buena. Otra cosa es que el pedido tarde, por otro lado, algo normal en algunos casos.
Lo que no veo es que uses el nombre de la empresa para criticarla... con lo de nicks que podrías haber escogido... no se... Saludos


----------



## Dekalogo10 (19 Mar 2012)

adenia dijo:


> Que digo yo... Hace tiempo que pregunté si alguien había comprado en suisse gold y nadie respondió.
> 
> Me pregunto, cómo te puede un banco cobrar esa cantidad por una transferencia a Suiza para Suisse Gold, cuando Suisse Gold tiene una cuenta en EUROS y de plaza LONDRES para los clientes de la UEE-EU.
> 
> ...



Yo nunca he comprado en Suisse Gold. Era una cábala que se me antojó después que gamusino30 advirtiera que cobran IVA escrupulosamente. 

Yo me refería a que si la empresa está en Suiza, las transferencias a Suiza suelen pagar eso que menciono. Si no es así, y la transferencia es a UK, mejor. 

Lo de Masterbullion: ya advertí de los procedimientos de FEMSTORE. Y siguen los problemas, en parte te haces responsable por haberlo calificado de fiable cuando leiste emails que demostraban lo contrario. 

Inmaduro, megalómano y poco fiable. Envíos descuidados y tardanza extrema, explicaciones imposibles de creer, etc etc. Y por si fuetra poco intentos de coacción. 

Te has lucido con el hilo. Desde llamar piltrafillas a necho, gamusino30, y otros foreros a decir que Femstore es "fiable".


----------



## Goldmaus (20 Mar 2012)

Qué tal a todos! He venido a este foro por una casualidad, ya que he encontrado una mención a mi tienda Goldmaus Münzinvest en este hilo. Me ha dado mucho gusto leerlo y lo tomo como un reconocimiento, el cual os agradecemos sinceramente.

La tienda es pequena pero algo activa. Frecuentemente tenemos productos que duran sólo unas horas en línea (en un par de ocasiones unos duraron menos de un cuarto de hora!) pero también ayudamos a nuestros clientes a encontrar productos que no ofrecemos.

Por cuestiones legales (registro, ubicación) la tienda y todo el proceso relacionado a la compra es en alemán, pero, como ahora podeís leer, es posible comunicarse con nosotros en espanol.

Por supuesto hacemos envíos a Espana! Hemos tenido el gusto de atender pedidos hechos directamente en la tienda en línea así como los hechos por medio de subastas en otra plataforma (Muenzauktion).

Ante cualquier duda es posible contactarnos por medio de la tienda en línea.

Buscaré estar lo más frecuentemente posible por acá, para poder colaborar en el foro. 

Cordialmente,

Ramón


----------



## Dekalogo10 (20 Mar 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Qué tal a todos! He venido a este foro por una casualidad, ya que he encontrado una mención a mi tienda Goldmaus Münzinvest en este hilo. Me ha dado mucho gusto leerlo y lo tomo como un reconocimiento, el cual os agradecemos sinceramente.
> 
> La tienda es pequena pero algo activa. Frecuentemente tenemos productos que duran sólo unas horas en línea (en un par de ocasiones unos duraron menos de un cuarto de hora!) pero también ayudamos a nuestros clientes a encontrar productos que no ofrecemos.
> 
> ...



Vendéis plata y oro y enviaís a España?. 

Aparte de la tienda on line, en qué consiste esta plataforma Muenzauktion?.


----------



## Goldmaus (20 Mar 2012)

adrian2408 dijo:


> una pequeña duda que tengo.
> por lo que he leido,a principio de año es bueno comprar plata en alemania,por el tema de los impuesotos algo de eso y solo pueden mandar una cantidad limitada.
> la cuestion es ¿porque es bueno comprar en alemania,simpre se vende barato y el mes que viene se podra comprarde nuevo,por que habian llegado al limite y no podian vender mas,o simplemente el mes que biene ponen los precios mas baratos de lo normal?
> 
> gracias y saludos



Retomo la pregunta y espero poder aportar algo con mi respuesta acerca del tema en Alemania : las monedas de plata tienen al día de hoy sólo 7% de impuesto (abreviado MwSt o USt, en espanol es el IVA) con algunas excepciones que se encuentran en una lista especial. Los lingotes o barras de plata tienen 19% de impuesto. 

Desde hace tiempo existen los Münzbarren (algo así como "lingotes-moneda"), que son lingotes pero con un valor nominal, por ello sólo son gravados con el 7% de IVA.

El oro de inversión, tanto en forma de monedas como de lingotes, tiene un impuesto de 0% (sí, no es que esté libre de impuestos, sólo que tiene una tasa cero). Sin embargo, a partir de un límite de ganancia sobre el precio de mercado se tasa con 19% y con 7% de IVA.

En Europa existen unos límites de venta a clientes privados de naciones distintas a la del vendedor. En el caso de Espana es de 35.000 Euros (sin impuestos, vigente desde el 31.3.2012 a hoy). Esto significa que cada vendedor o negocio no asentado en Espana sólo ese monto máximo puede vender sin tener que registrarse ante el fisco espanol. En caso de pasar el límite (desde un centavo!), debe registrarse y pagar (y cobrar) el impuesto espanol correspondiente. El límite es por vendedor -no por comprador- y es anual.

También hay límites de compra para los compradores, pero los detalles mejor investigarlo en el país correspondiente. Si el comprador pasa el límite de compras, tiene que registrase como negocio en su país.

Comprar plata u oro en Alemania en los primeros meses tiene sentido si el precio es atractivo, porque el límite de envío se puede alcanzar muy rápidamente.




P.D. Comentarios sin garantías / responsabilidad!

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 23:07 ---------- El original se escribió a las 23:01 ----------




Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Vendéis plata y oro y enviaís a España?.



Sí, todavía.



Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Aparte de la tienda on line, en qué consiste esta plataforma Muenzauktion?.



Es un sitio de subastas especializado en Numismática y Filatelia. Este es el link a nuestras subastas ahí: Coin auction - coins, medals, banknotes, gold


----------



## Ulisses (20 Mar 2012)

%


Goldmaus dijo:


> El oro de inversión, tanto en forma de monedas como de lingotes, tiene un impuesto de 0% (sí, no es que esté libre de impuestos, sólo que tiene una tasa cero).* Sin embargo, a partir de un límite de ganancia sobre el precio de mercado se tasa con 19% y con 7% de IVA.*






Gracias por tus comentarios y bienvenido al foro, Goldmaus. 

Entiendo que se grave (se tase) la venta con un 7% de IVA cuando el margen sea muy superior al valor del oro de una moneda, es decir, cuando el premium sea grande en las monedas con cierto valor numismático. Pero no entiendo a cuenta de qué impuesto se aplica el otro 19%. Me dedico un poco a la fiscalidad y es simple curiosidad.

vielen danke:o


----------



## Goldmaus (21 Mar 2012)

buen día ulisses, el 19% se aplica cuando el oro se vende con una ganancia a partir del 80% hasta el 150% sobre el valor del día del Londonfix y el 7% cuando se vende con una ganancia a partir del 150% sobre el valor indicado.

En alemán se plantea frecuentemente de otra forma: hasta un 180% del valor intrínsico se aplica la tasa 0%. A partir de 180% hasta 250% del valor intrínsico se tasa con 19% y a partir del 250% del valor intrínsico se tasa con 7 por ciento.

Esta directiva es propia de Alemania. Sin embargo, la liberación (o aplicación de tasa cero) es una directiva europea. Esta se puede leer acá: IVA: régimen especial del oro





P.D. Comentarios sin garantías ni responsabilidad!


----------



## Eldenegro (21 Mar 2012)

Muenzauktion es una de las mejores paginas de venta de numismatica que hay en toda europa. He conseguido por alli algunas piezas y siempre ha sido gente muy seria y profesional.


----------



## Ulisses (21 Mar 2012)

Buenos días, Goldmaus: 

Gracias por la aclaración. Como en casi todo, los alemanes siempre nos llevan ventaja. Si no lo he entendido mal, el oro de inversión está exento de IVA según la normativa comunitaria, tal y como has indicado en el link. Pero, en Alemania, si el precio de venta es sensiblemente superior a la cotización de mercado, se aplica progresivamente el tipo reducido (al 7%) o el tipo ordinario (al 19%) , como si fuese un artículo normal de consumo.

En España, el tipo de IVA se aplica sólamente en función de la pureza del oro, es decir, a tipo O% (exento) si es superior a .900 milésimas y al 18% (tipo ordinario) si es inferior.

Gracias de nuevo y te deseo una feliz estancia en el foro. Creo que todos los que hemos comprado metales en Alemania tenemos un concepto muy elevado de los comerciantes de ese país.


----------



## Goldmaus (21 Mar 2012)

Hola ulisses, sí, es así como lo describes. 

De acuerdo a la normativa europea, cada país tiene derecho a determinar un listado de las monedas que, a su criterio, quedan exentas (o con tasa cero) del IVA. En Alemania se publica un listado anual de las mismas. Sin embargo no es excluyente, ya que cualquier moneda que cumpla los requisitos estipulados en la normativa, puede tener los mismos beneficios fiscales.

Cualquier otro producto de oro, como la joyería o lingotes con pesos no comunes, no tienen tasa cero.

Qué bueno que haya un concepto positivo acerca de los comerciantes en Alemania. Sin embargo nunca hay que dejarse sorprender, pues acá hubo una temporada en 2011 muchos avisos de prevención acerca de tiendas piratas!

Si están interesados en comprar en Alemania, estoy a sus órdenes en lo que les pueda ayudar. 

Pero, si quieren comprarle a otros colegas, acá hay dos listados que podrían serles de utilidad, ya que en ambos dicen haber comprobado la seriedad de los comerciantes:

1. Gold.de - Edelmetall Preisvergleich für Gold, Silber, Barren und Münzen kaufen
2. Goldmünzen & Silbermünzen Preisvergleich

Ambos listados son de productos y a través de ellos se llega a los nombres de los negocios.

Como siempre: ni son todos los que están, ni están todos los que son, pero puede ser una buena guía (nosotros no estamos listados, pero somos serios!, ante cualquier duda pueden consultar nuestras calificaciones en Muenzauktion)

Buen día a todos!




P.D. Comentarios sin garantía o responsabilidad!


----------



## duval81 (21 Mar 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Hola ulisses, sí, es así como lo describes.
> 
> De acuerdo a la normativa europea, cada país tiene derecho a determinar un listado de las monedas que, a su criterio, quedan exentas (o con tasa cero) del IVA. En Alemania se publica un listado anual de las mismas. Sin embargo no es excluyente, ya que cualquier moneda que cumpla los requisitos estipulados en la normativa, puede tener los mismos beneficios fiscales.
> 
> ...



Respecto a la página de subastas, ¿cómo hacéis el envío? ¿coste? ¿posibilidad de agrupar las compras que hagas en varios días?

Gracias por participar, siempre está bien tener gente del "otro lado" de la mesa para ver las cosas desde otro enfoque.


----------



## Goldmaus (21 Mar 2012)

Qué tal duval81! El agrupamiento de pedidos es posible, sólo tenéis que avisarnos oportunamente, porque el envío lo hacemos a mas tardar en los dos días siguientes después de recibido el pago (salvo excepciones con envíos más tardados, pero siempre avisamos cuando es el caso). Sin embargo, la regla general es enviar el mismo día o al siguiente.

Por otra parte, si alguien no paga porque desea agrupar pedidos pero tampoco nos avisa, cae en morosidad automáticamente, de acuerdo a nuestros términos y condiciones.

Acerca de los costos: buscamos que sean los más económicos. Por ejemplo, si alguien hace un pedido y el costo de envío puede ser menor, le enviamos su confirmación de pedido con menores costos de envío. Si el costo fuera mayor, le contactamos primero. Si vemos que la mejor opción es dividir el envío en varios paquetes, también contactamos al cliente para informarle acerca de esa posibilidad y de los detalles.

En fin, que buscamos siempre que nuestros clientes se sientan satisfechos con la experiencia de compra con nosotros.

Nuestros costos de envío actuales se encuentran en nuestra tienda en línea bajo la rúbrica "Versandkosten".

Ante más dudas, con gusto les respondo.

Cordialmente,


----------



## japiluser (22 Mar 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Qué tal a todos! He venido a este foro por una casualidad, ya que he encontrado una mención a mi tienda Goldmaus Münzinvest en este hilo. Me ha dado mucho gusto leerlo y lo tomo como un reconocimiento, el cual os agradecemos sinceramente.
> 
> La tienda es pequena pero algo activa. Frecuentemente tenemos productos que duran sólo unas horas en línea (en un par de ocasiones unos duraron menos de un cuarto de hora!) pero también ayudamos a nuestros clientes a encontrar productos que no ofrecemos.
> 
> ...



Saludos Ramón.
aunque hay un hilo específico para valoraciones de compras entre foreros.... ya adelanto aquí que hace poco realizce una a Müzinvest y todo correcto!
Los Cuauhtémocs espléndidos.


----------



## Goldmaus (22 Mar 2012)

Hola japiluser, qué sorpresa tan agradable! Pues de antemano muchas gracias por el comentario, viniendo de un forero veterano es un gran honor! Y por supuesto también agradezco nuevamente la confianza para la compra!


----------



## Dekalogo10 (30 Mar 2012)

japiluser dijo:


> Saludos Ramón.
> aunque hay un hilo específico para valoraciones de compras entre foreros.... ya adelanto aquí que hace poco realizce una a Müzinvest y todo correcto!
> Los Cuauhtémocs espléndidos.



anda! me dice que la moneda de los 5 soles está muy cara y compras Cuautemocs!


----------



## Gallina (1 Abr 2012)

Buenas tardes foreros!

Les ruego que me saquen del error, pues seguro que es un error mío: los Krugerrands ¿no son oro .917? a tenor de lo que publicita en éstos momentos Masterbullion, estoy equivocado o se ha sacado alguna emisión especial que desconocía hasta éste momento.

SouthAfrica 1 oz Gold 999 Krugerrand Coin

Sólo esto. Por lo leído en otros post, por mucho que hayan remozado la web, no parece que hayan añadido calidad en la información ofrecida. Salvo que me equivoque.
:cook:


----------



## Eldenegro (1 Abr 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> Buenas tardes foreros!
> 
> Les ruego que me saquen del error, pues seguro que es un error mío: los Krugerrands ¿no son oro .917? a tenor de lo que publicita en éstos momentos Masterbullion, estoy equivocado o se ha sacado alguna emisión especial que desconocía hasta éste momento.
> 
> ...



Jrandes profesionales!!

Los kruger son 22K, asi que si ofrecen .999 en la web, o son falsos, o se han equivocado al teclear, o no tienen ni idea.


----------



## Vidar (1 Abr 2012)

> ** Los datos incluídos en Masterbullion hacen referencia al contenido de oro PURO de la moneda **
> 
> ..



La verdad que con esta coletilla no mienten, un krugerrand si que contiene 1 oz. de oro puro 24K o .999.


----------



## Gallina (1 Abr 2012)

*Krugerrand
Saltar a: navegación, búsqueda
Retrato de Paul Kruger en el anverso de la moneda.

Un Kruger Rand es una moneda de oro sudafricana, acuñada por primera vez en 1967 a fin de ayudar al oro sudafricano en el mercado. Las monedas tienen curso legal en Sudáfrica, pero realmente no fueron proyectadas para ser usadas como dinero.

El Krugerrand era la primera moneda de oro en lingotes para ser apreciada en el mercado por el valor de su contenido de oro; por contraste, las primeras monedas de oro, como el soberano de oro, tenía un valor grabado en su cara, que podría divorciarse completamente de su valor de mercado. El Krugerrand fue la primera moneda de oro en contener exactamente una onza de oro fino, y fue proyectado a partir del momento de creación para proporcionar un vehículo para la propiedad privada de oro. Otorgando curso legal a la moneda, los Krugerrands podrían ser poseídos por ciudadanos de los Estados Unidos al tiempo que allí se prohibió la propiedad privada del oro en lingotes pero se permitió la propiedad de monedas extranjeras. Sin embargo, debido a la política de apartheid en Sudáfrica, el Rand sudafricano (y con él, el Krugerrand de oro) fue declarado ilegal para importar en muchos países del mundo durante los años setenta y ochenta hasta que tal sistema político racista fue levantado entre 1990 y 1994.*

Lo que va en negrita está copiado y pegado de la Wikipedia: coincide punto por punto con la descripción de la web de Masterbullion: otra muestra de profesionalidad. Al menos podían citar la fuente. Comercialmente me parece un error crear una página corporativa a base de cortar y pegar como un mal alumno de secundaria.

Vidar: hasta donde yo sé coincido con Eldenegro, que por otro lado es una de las mejores fuentes del foro. El Kruguerrand es oro 22K. Hacer una notación .999 en una página es inducir a confusión haciendo creer que es 24k, algo que no es verdad por mucho que contenga una onza de oro: el contenido neto en oro no es la ley de la moneda. 24k es oro puro, a medida que añades otros metales, normalmente para dar durabilidad a la moneda, la ley se reduce.
:cook:


----------



## Dekalogo10 (1 Abr 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> Buenas tardes foreros!
> 
> Les ruego que me saquen del error, pues seguro que es un error mío: los Krugerrands ¿no son oro .917? a tenor de lo que publicita en éstos momentos Masterbullion, estoy equivocado o se ha sacado alguna emisión especial que desconocía hasta éste momento.
> 
> ...



Yo ya alerté de que el socio de Masterbullion en España no tiene puñetera idea de nada. Ya ví hace tiempo que anunciaba los krugerrands como de 24 k y no, como te explican, tienen una aleación con cobre para darles más dureza, aunque pesan algo más de una Oz, y que su contenido total sí es de 1 Oz de oro puro.


----------



## Vidar (1 Abr 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> Vidar: hasta donde yo sé coincido con Eldenegro, que por otro lado es una de las mejores fuentes del foro. El Kruguerrand es oro 22K. Hacer una notación .999 en una página es inducir a confusión haciendo creer que es 24k, algo que no es verdad por mucho que contenga una onza de oro: el contenido neto en oro no es la ley de la moneda. 24k es oro puro, a medida que añades otros metales, normalmente para dar durabilidad a la moneda, la ley se reduce.
> :cook:



Pues yo creo que no tratan de confundir a nadie y menos a quien tenga decidido comprar monedas bullion por que ya tendrá un mínimo de conocimiento de las monedas y que es lo que las da valor (el contenido de oro puro).

No hay más que ver que todas las monedas tienen el mismo precio, menos el dragón que tiene algo más de premium.

Otra cosa es que no describan exáctamente el producto por vagos o lo que sea, pero más grave sería que alguien que se va a dejar un mínimo de 1300 € no conozca las características y no se percate del error.


----------



## Smeentkin (7 Abr 2012)

Tengo una amiga que viene a verme a Rumania desde Alemania, y le dije que ya que se viene, me traiga algunas monedas. Me anda preguntando si le darian algun problema.

Alguien sabe si hay algun problema por mover algun tubo de filarmonicas por aduana? OSea, en avion se podria llevar de equipaje de mano o seria necesario facturarlo?

Gracias!


----------



## Gallina (7 Abr 2012)

Smeentkin dijo:


> Tengo una amiga que viene a verme a Rumania desde Alemania, y le dije que ya que se viene, me traiga algunas monedas. Me anda preguntando si le darian algun problema.
> 
> Alguien sabe si hay algun problema por mover algun tubo de filarmonicas por aduana? OSea, en avion se podria llevar de equipaje de mano o seria necesario facturarlo?
> 
> Gracias!



Hola.
Echa un ojo a éste hilo, que se está quedando muy abajo:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...hay-que-declarar-plata-sacarla-de-espana.html

Yo deduzco que siendo Rumanía un estado de la UE no debería tener problemas para llevarte unas onzas, aunque me suena que para Rumanía y Bulgaria había alguna limitación a la libre circulación no recuerdo si de trabajadores o de capitales. 
:cook:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Abr 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> Buenas tardes foreros!
> 
> Les ruego que me saquen del error, pues seguro que es un error mío: los Krugerrands ¿no son oro .917? a tenor de lo que publicita en éstos momentos Masterbullion, estoy equivocado o se ha sacado alguna emisión especial que desconocía hasta éste momento.
> 
> ...




Jojojojo...¿no es ese el gran dealer del Mundo mundial? ¿Ya no ofrece planes de himbersion? Será que la CNMV no le ha dado la autorización para el INvestment Bank :XX:

Cuidadito que hay más de uno escaldado con el prenda ese...ya avisamos...el tiempo pone a cada cual en su lugar...


----------



## kapandji (9 May 2012)

¿alguno ha visto la pegina web de masterbullion?
hace días que estaba con una cuenta atrás para "repararla" y no estaba operativa. La cuenta atrás acabó y sigue sin estar operativa, y además me respondieron a un mail hace varios días, pero ahora no responden...


----------



## Palasaca (12 May 2012)

Insuperables precios de Plata:





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


No se vayan todavía aún hay más. Insupereables precios del Oro





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Esperemos que arregle pronto la máquina o el lunes lo arruinan


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (12 May 2012)

Aprovechad en la tienda del Andorrano que tiene las filomenas a 0,65 €/unidad y los pandas a 0,76 :8::8:::

A esos precios habrá que flotar varios camiones


----------



## kapandji (15 May 2012)

Esto empieza a mosquearme.
Hace un mes hice un pedido a masterbulllion. 3 onzas normales y una china certificada ngc ms69. Cuando me lo mandan me dicen que me van a hacer un envio parcial, pues las monedas chinas las tienen retenidas en aduanas, con lo que sólo me llegan la onzas normales. Poco después se quedan sin web, supuestamente reparándola. Ahora siguen ofertando las mismas monedas, incluso las chinas, diciendo que las tienen en stock. LLevo días mandandoles emails, intentando comunicarme con ellos por el chat que tienen en la web y nadie responde. Incluso acabo de llamar por telefono, que antes respondían, y nadie lo coje. ¿Es esto normal?¿alguno esta en una situación similar a la mía?


----------



## necho (15 May 2012)

Hoy mismo otro conforero abrió un hilo quejándose de lo mismo (retraso de 2 meses) con "una web" que en este sub-foro es conocida e incluso recomenda. A ver si va a terminar siendo la misma y varios los afectados ienso:


----------



## Dekalogo10 (15 May 2012)

kapandji dijo:


> Esto empieza a mosquearme.
> Hace un mes hice un pedido a masterbulllion. 3 onzas normales y una china certificada ngc ms69. Cuando me lo mandan me dicen que me van a hacer un envio parcial, pues las monedas chinas las tienen retenidas en aduanas, con lo que sólo me llegan la onzas normales. Poco después se quedan sin web, supuestamente reparándola. Ahora siguen ofertando las mismas monedas, incluso las chinas, diciendo que las tienen en stock. LLevo días mandandoles emails, intentando comunicarme con ellos por el chat que tienen en la web y nadie responde. Incluso acabo de llamar por telefono, que antes respondían, y nadie lo coje. ¿Es esto normal?¿alguno esta en una situación similar a la mía?



Es normal en Masterbullion España, (Femstore o Carlos de Madrid). 

Hace tiempo que dí malas referencias de este personaje, pero como alguien (forero Adenia) lo tiene en "recomendados", pues la gente sigue picando. 

El tal ********* que es una franquicia de Masterbullion en España, es ya conocido por prácticas "raras" cuando menos por los foreros más antiguos. Para mí es un megalómano, irresponsable y de poco o nada fiar.

EDITO: no sé qué pasará que cuando cito a fem sto re me salen asteriscos (censura automática).


----------



## Dekalogo10 (15 May 2012)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Aprovechad en la tienda del Andorrano que tiene las filomenas a 0,65 €/unidad y los pandas a 0,76 :8::8:::
> 
> A esos precios habrá que flotar varios camiones



En la tienda del Andorrano, te encuentras la onza de oro 100 euros más cara que en Alemania. 

Hoy se ha debido moderar, la diferencia es solo de 40-50 euros. 

Una lástima, vista la buena reputación del establecimiento y de la persona. Pero 100 euros...pues uno se lo piensa y compra en otra parte excepto para plata que está el cupo de IVA agotado en Alemania.


----------



## Goldmaus (16 May 2012)

El cupo de IVA anual es por tienda, no por país. Así que todavía hay tiendas en Alemania que tienen un margen de venta para Espana


----------



## Dekalogo10 (16 May 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> El cupo de IVA anual es por tienda, no por país. Así que todavía hay tiendas en Alemania que tienen un margen de venta para Espana



Pues debeís quedar vosotros con las monedas aztecas y mayas y sus precios , aparte de Masterbullion (que seguro que espera al próximo enero 2013 vistas las consultas y quejas de varios foreros). 

En las que conozco yo, ya no hay cupo para España.


----------



## el_andorrano (16 May 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> En la tienda del Andorrano, te encuentras la onza de oro 100 euros más cara que en Alemania.
> 
> Hoy se ha debido moderar, la diferencia es solo de 40-50 euros.
> 
> Una lástima, vista la buena reputación del establecimiento y de la persona. Pero 100 euros...pues uno se lo piensa y compra en otra parte excepto para plata que está el cupo de IVA agotado en Alemania.



Buenos dias

Ya te conteste en otro hilo y te vuelvo a decir lo mismo, te vas a la que mas diferencia hay compara:

-krugerrand ahora mismo 26 € mas caro
-1/2 onza de las islas cook ahora mismo 10 € mas barato 
-50 gramos combibar ahora mismo 80€ mas barato
-10 gramos oro ahora mismo 9 euros mas caro

En cada momento es mejor comprar en un sitio o en otro y como en todo hay que saber donde hacerlo con la mejor relacion calidad-precio

Un saludo

PD: Islas cook 1 Oz de plata (Las mas baratas de todas)


----------



## Dekalogo10 (16 May 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Ya te conteste en otro hilo y te vuelvo a decir lo mismo, te vas a la que mas diferencia hay compara:
> 
> ...



No hablo por hablar y voy a dar datos concretos. Porque además he sido cliente suyo, y los soy todavía. 

Krugerrand varios años en *Andorrano = 1.274,94 €*

Krugerrand Jargangen (o sea, varios años) en *Gold Dreams : 1.259,26 EUR*

O sea, *hoy solo 15 o 20 euros, pero hace 3 dias era de 100 euros la diferencia y ayer 50. *

Las monedas Islas Cook, pues tendrá la exclusiva porque hace tiempo que las tiene. Pero le pondré la tabla de Filarmónicas 1 Oz plata 2011-2012:

En *Andorrano ahora mismo : 25,75 € ** (que no sé si incluye IVA o no, pero que siempre cobra un porcentaje sobre lo que pone en precio). 

En *Gold Dreams *: Philharmoniker 2011/2012 1oz Silber Preis: *25,40 EUR*

es decir, 35 céntimos más cara en Andorrano. En Gold Dreams facturan además el IVA que solo es de un 7 % (sale la filarmónica 1 Oz a 27,178, el impuesto que pone usted es más caro, y los portes también). 

Claro que Gold-Dreams ya no tiene cupo de IVA para España en plata, pero el oro no tiene IVA ni cupo, así que puestos a comprar a distancia, 100 euros son de consideración.


----------



## el_andorrano (16 May 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> No hablo por hablar y voy a dar datos concretos. Porque además he sido cliente suyo, y los soy todavía.
> 
> Krugerrand varios años en *Andorrano = 1.274,94 €*
> 
> ...




Buenas tardes

Asi es, en unas monedas mas caro y en otras mas barato. Tengo que aceptarlo y no se puede hacer nada.

Por otro lado creo que te estas liando en la plata, los dos precios que das son con IVA incluido 25,75 y 25,40 ya son precios finales solo queda añadirle el envio.

Tambien es cierto que ahora mismo en coininvest estan a 24,88€.

Para comparar precios tambien puedes usar gold.de que creo que no la he visto por aqui.

Un saludo.

PD: Encantado que seas cliente nuestro


----------



## CENAGAL (16 May 2012)

Sr. Andorrano.
Puede contarnos algo más sobre las monedas de 1 oz de las islas Cook?
En google encuentro muy poco sobre monedas de las islas Cook, alguna de plata nada más.
¿Las emite Perth Mint?
No estoy poniendo en duda esas monedas, entiendo que le interese venderlas y por razones comerciales las ofrezca a buen precio, como ya explicó usted, y me parece perfecto. Solo me gustaría conocer algo más, a modo de curiosidad sobre la historia de estas monedas.


----------



## el_andorrano (17 May 2012)

CENAGAL dijo:


> Sr. Andorrano.
> Puede contarnos algo más sobre las monedas de 1 oz de las islas Cook?
> En google encuentro muy poco sobre monedas de las islas Cook, alguna de plata nada más.
> ¿Las emite Perth Mint?
> No estoy poniendo en duda esas monedas, entiendo que le interese venderlas y por razones comerciales las ofrezca a buen precio, como ya explicó usted, y me parece perfecto. Solo me gustaría conocer algo más, a modo de curiosidad sobre la historia de estas monedas.



Buenos dias

Es una moneda de una CECA privada alemana que tiene los derechos para emitir moneda de las Islas Cook. Sucede igual que con las onzas de Armenia o de Somalia.

Estos paises venden sus derechos a fabricantes de monedas que asi pasan de hacer medallas a monedas con valor facial.

En cuanto a la pureza, piense que al ser empresas privadas y de larga trayectoria no se la van a jugar modificando leyes puesto que se juegan mucho y el beneficio es mínimo.

Por supuesto si alguien tiene la mínima duda podemos hacer analisis con acidos, densidad, espectometro de masas o incluso copelacion

Te pego una pagina que informa un poquito aunque sobretodo de las de plata.

Cook Islands - Silber- und Goldmünzen

Un saludo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 May 2012)

necho dijo:


> Hoy mismo otro conforero abrió un hilo quejándose de lo mismo (retraso de 2 meses) con "una web" que en este sub-foro es conocida e incluso recomenda. A ver si va a terminar siendo la misma y varios los afectados ienso:



¿ Gold-Dreams ?...ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## necho (18 May 2012)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ Gold-Dreams ?...ienso:ienso:ienso:



No hombre, no. Una tienda cuyo nombre empieza con M y en este foro su nick empieza con F. Fíjate bien en los mensajes anteriores al mío y posteriores y te quedará claro de quien se estaba hablando (escribiendo),


----------



## Nexus (19 May 2012)

Una duda: los lingotes de oro de 50 y 100 gramos divisibles, ¿tienen número de serie marcado en la placa?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (19 May 2012)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ Gold-Dreams ?...ienso:ienso:ienso:



Materbullion- Fem stooore


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 May 2012)

Por cierto...¿ alguien sabe que pasa con su pagina web ? esta caida...¿ algún forero sabe si tienen algún problema ?...tal vez el forero GoldMaus sepa algo...ienso:


----------



## xmax (19 May 2012)

Buenos días:

Quería saber si alguna persona del foro ha comprado oro/plata a Mike Maloney en su web en español oroplata.com.

Quería hacer una pequeña compra y me entran dudas en los siguientes puntos:
- Te hacer factura con el 18% de IVA?
- Cuanto te cobran por enviarte el pedido? entiendo que será en función del peso, estoy hablando de 10 monedas de plata.

A parte de lo anterior lo que mas de me mosquea de su web es que los precios de las monedas de plata estan en los siguientes precios:
- Sivler Eagle 2012 1 Oz: $33.26
- Maple Leaf Plata 2012 1 Oz: $31.80
- Filarmónica Plata 2012 1 Oz: $ 15,876.90
Lo llevo siguiendo varios días y la verdad por más que intento buscarle una explicación, no lo entiendo.

A parte de esto os agradecería a los que les habéis comprado vuestros comentarios.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Vidar (19 May 2012)

xmax dijo:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Quería saber si alguna persona del foro ha comprado oro/plata a Mike Maloney en su web en español oroplata.com.
> 
> ...



De lo que dices te voy aclarando que el oro está exento de IVA 0% y si te darán factura. La plata paga IVA.

Por lo demás nunca he comprado en esa web.

de lo de las filarmónicas de plata a 15000 euros está mal.


----------



## xmax (19 May 2012)

Gracias Vidar, conozco como funciona el IVA en nuestro país y en Alemania con respecto al oro y a la plata. Quizás la forma de presentar mi duda lleva a equivoco de lo que quiero expresar.

Por tanto seré más concreto. *Alguien que haya comprado en esta web*, tanto oro como plata me interesa vuestra opinión para ver su seriedad, pero mi idea es comprar plata y saber si te cargan el IVA ya que esta gente se encuentra en Santa Monica (California).

Gracias


----------



## Vidar (19 May 2012)

xmax dijo:


> Gracias Vidar, conozco como funciona el IVA en nuestro país y en Alemania con respecto al oro y a la plata. Quizás la forma de presentar mi duda lleva a equivoco de lo que quiero expresar.
> 
> Por tanto seré más concreto. *Alguien que haya comprado en esta web*, tanto oro como plata me interesa vuestra opinión para ver su seriedad, pero mi idea es comprar plata y saber si te cargan el IVA ya que esta gente se encuentra en Santa Monica (California).
> 
> Gracias



Si quieres comprar por web la página referencia del foro es :

Vender oro Barcelona-monedas de oro-compra y vender oro-compro oro | Andorranojoyeria.net

Yo mismo he comprado y son muy de fiar, sin un sólo comentario negativo en este foro.

Cuando sepas más puedes pasarte a comprar a particulares y te ahorrarás unos euros con respecto a las tiendas.


----------



## fff (19 May 2012)

xmax dijo:


> Por tanto seré más concreto. *Alguien que haya comprado en esta web*, tanto oro como plata me interesa vuestra opinión para ver su seriedad, pero mi idea es comprar plata y saber si te cargan el IVA ya que esta gente se encuentra en Santa Monica (California).
> 
> Gracias



No acabo de comprender como quieres comprar en una web mas alla de Europa. A aranceles te pueden crujir... a menos que pretendas tenerlo custodiado allí...

PD: Por diez monedas de plata... una tienda local...


----------



## GoldSilver (27 May 2012)

*el andorrano*

buenos dias a todos, por lo que he leído en este foro se habla muy bien de el andorrano, me lo han recomendado y por lo que he leído, hasta ahora, creo que me voy a decidir por él, tengo pensado hacer una primera compra de unas 20 american silver eagles, pero tengo un par de dudas que espero que puedan resolvermelas ya que por el foro no he encontrado respuesta:

Si el precio ya contiene el IVA, Cuando le doy a realizar compra, me meten un impuesto de unos 40 euros, y me gustaría saber porqué, tiene unos precios realmente buenos, de los mejores que he visto hasta ahora, pero que tal los tiempos de envío y la calidad del empaquetado?.
Y por último sabrían decirme si al comprar 20 monedas, me vendrían en un tubo, destes blancos con la tapa verde? como los de las cajas monster?.
Espero que puedan ayudarme, gracias anticipadas. un saludo!


----------



## _san_martín_ (27 May 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> buenos dias a todos, por lo que he leído en este foro se habla muy bien de el andorrano, me lo han recomendado y por lo que he leído, hasta ahora, creo que me voy a decidir por él, tengo pensado hacer una primera compra de unas 20 american silver eagles, pero tengo un par de dudas que espero que puedan resolvermelas ya que por el foro no he encontrado respuesta:
> 
> Si el precio ya contiene el IVA, Cuando le doy a realizar compra, me meten un impuesto de unos 40 euros, y me gustaría saber porqué, tiene unos precios realmente buenos, de los mejores que he visto hasta ahora, pero que tal los tiempos de envío y la calidad del empaquetado?.
> Y por último sabrían decirme si al comprar 20 monedas, me vendrían en un tubo, destes blancos con la tapa verde? como los de las cajas monster?.
> Espero que puedan ayudarme, gracias anticipadas. un saludo!



Tiempo de envío, corto (pocos días); empaquetado perfecto, y las 20 Silver Eagles las envía en su tubo original con la tapa verde.


----------



## GoldSilver (27 May 2012)

*gracias*

muchas gracias por tu respuesta san martin, entonces lo de los impuestos a parte del iva ya incluido nadie sabe a cuento de que es, no le encuentro lógica, que seguramente la tendrá, si alguien sabe a que se da ese impuesto le agradecería que me respondiera. gracias.


----------



## _san_martín_ (27 May 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> muchas gracias por tu respuesta san martin, entonces lo de los impuestos a parte del iva ya incluido nadie sabe a cuento de que es, no le encuentro lógica, que seguramente la tendrá, si alguien sabe a que se da ese impuesto le agradecería que me respondiera. gracias.



Pues no. Yo sólo he visto cobrar el IVA y envío. Yo cuando he encargado, ha sido por teléfono, habla con ellos en caso de duda.

40 euros tiene pinta de ser el IVA correspondiente a 20 eagles.


----------



## GoldSilver (27 May 2012)

por lo que veo cada eagle vale 27,42 euros iva incluído, pero luego cuando das a tramitar compra te meten 40 euros a parte del iva, no lo comprendo, si nadie sabe por que es el motivo, llamaré mañana por la mañana haber que me dicen, gracias de todos modos.


----------



## GoldSilver (27 May 2012)

duda pasada al hilo correspondiente, perdón por las molestias


----------



## Gabriel78 (27 May 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> por lo que veo cada eagle vale 27,42 euros iva incluído, pero luego cuando das a tramitar compra te meten 40 euros a parte del iva, no lo comprendo, si nadie sabe por que es el motivo, llamaré mañana por la mañana haber que me dicen, gracias de todos modos.



el precio que dice aqui es el total, iva incl, por moneda:
Sivler Eagle 2012 1 Oz

cuando haces el pedido, entonces te aparece desglosado, vamos queda bastante claro, me sorprende que no lo veas. 
pero de todas formas lo correcto seria q los llamaras a ellos


----------



## GoldSilver (27 May 2012)

jajajajajajajaja vaaaaya empanada la mía por dios!! siento mucho haber preguntado tal tontería, jaajajajajaja no me dí cuenta que simplemente ponen el total de los impuestos, pero que ya estaba incuído en el total.
Pido perdón otra vez, vaya burro que estoy hecho macho.


----------



## kapandji (30 May 2012)

bueno ya estoy cansado de esperar.
Mi caso es que hace un mes y medio compre varias onzas a la empresa masterbullion. Cuando me hacen el envio me dicen que me lo hacen parcial, pues las onzas de plata china encapsuladas ngc ms 69 las tienen retenidas en aduanas. Al pasar 3 semanas y no recibir información empiezo a ponerme en contacto con ellos incluso publiqué aqui el caso, y me pego dos semanas para conseguir que me respondan: ya no hay nadie en el chat, no responden email, y por telefono es dificil. Pes bien, la semana pasada consigo que me respondan por telefono que me van a reembolsar el dinero por la onza no enviada.
LLevo una semana esperando y no se reembolsa nada, los comentarios negativos que les había puesto en facebook han desaparecido, ahora mismo nadie coge el telefono.
Creo que ya he tenido mucha paciencia con estos impresentables. Hice la compra el 18 de abril y sigo esperando que estos impresentables cumplan y no lo han hecho. Doy por perdido mi dinero, aunque seguiré jodiéndolos. Ya le estuve diciendo a la chica del telefono que por los foros se empezaba a decdir que esta empresa era una estafa (siguen poniendo que las monedas las tienen en stock en su pagina web).
Por favor que el que abrió este hilo modifique el estutus de esta empresa y ponga que no es fiable.

Edito: acabo de hablar con una nueva telefonista, y me dice que le de un margen de dos días (me acabo de dar cuenta que no me pidió el número de pedido, con lo que los dos días no servirán para nada....,y siguen dando largas).


----------



## Dekalogo10 (30 May 2012)

kapandji dijo:


> bueno ya estoy cansado de esperar.
> Mi caso es que hace un mes y medio compre varias onzas a la empresa masterbullion. Cuando me hacen el envio me dicen que me lo hacen parcial, pues las onzas de plata china encapsuladas ngc ms 69 las tienen retenidas en aduanas. Al pasar 3 semanas y no recibir información empiezo a ponerme en contacto con ellos incluso publiqué aqui el caso, y me pego dos semanas para conseguir que me respondan: ya no hay nadie en el chat, no responden email, y por telefono es dificil. Pes bien, la semana pasada consigo que me respondan por telefono que me van a reembolsar el dinero por la onza no enviada.
> LLevo una semana esperando y no se reembolsa nada, los comentarios negativos que les había puesto en facebook han desaparecido, ahora mismo nadie coge el telefono.
> Creo que ya he tenido mucha paciencia con estos impresentables. Hice la compra el 18 de abril y sigo esperando que estos impresentables cumplan y no lo han hecho. Doy por perdido mi dinero, aunque seguiré jodiéndolos. Ya le estuve diciendo a la chica del telefono que por los foros se empezaba a decdir que esta empresa era una estafa (siguen poniendo que las monedas las tienen en stock en su pagina web).
> ...



Ya informé negativamente de este individuo (no creo que haya otro empleado en la intermediación de Masterbullion en España aparte del conocido como Carlos o fem st ore). 

Tiene parte de culpa Adenia, que en un hilo de "donde comprar" le cita como seguro y fiable porque a él le llegaron 10 monedas de plata. A mí me tardó 2 meses, me engañó respecto al cupo de plata, y me envió las monedas casi sin envolver en un sobre corrientucho. 

Aparte eso, me amenazó con que retirara lo vertido en el foro, que si registraban las IPs para denuncias, etc, etc, a lo que le contesté enviándole a un lugar donde no huele nada bien. 

*Yo pediría a Adenia que rectificase su post, si todavía entra en el foro, así evitará disgustos y problemas a más de uno. 
*
Lo que te borren los comentarios en el Facebook, es normal si los escribes en SU muro, no podrá si lo haces en el tuyo, claro. 

La nueva "telefonista" la debe contratar por horas o será su prima de Guadalajara . 

En resumen, puede que al final consigas recuperar o dinero o monedas, pero paciencia y no lo dejes, mátalo si conviene :rolleye:


----------



## GoldSilver (30 May 2012)

tomo nota, ni por asomo se me va a ocurrir hacerles ninguna compra, gracias por el aviso


----------



## necho (30 May 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> *Yo pediría a Adenia que rectificase su post, si todavía entra en el foro, así evitará disgustos y problemas a más de uno.
> *



Adenia... ese mismo que llego al foro insultando a los vendedores del hilo de compra-venta a la primera de cambio y pidiendo que se cambiara la dinámica del hilo porque él lo valía...


----------



## kboom (30 May 2012)

Pues sinceramente, o lo rectifica adenia, o alguien debería hacerlo.


----------



## kapandji (30 May 2012)

por cierto, me han llegado privados de gente que esta en la mismma situación, dos meses esperando y nada...


----------



## IzsI (31 May 2012)

con lo fácil que es comprar en el andorrano o en su defecto en orodirect, oroexpress (más caras).

Estoy seguro que con ninguna de estas tres tiendas existirá ningun problema.


----------



## GoldSilver (31 May 2012)

miren este sitio acabo de encontrarlo y tiene unos precios muy buenos, que les parece?
ioffer.com


----------



## amenhotep (31 May 2012)

¿Alguien ha comprado monedas en Oro Express en Sevilla?
Es que por Google Street View me sale una esquina un poco cutre de Luis Montoto y sin local aparente.
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=...39&spn=15.088769,39.331055&z=5&mid=1338458229


----------



## chak4l (31 May 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> miren este sitio acabo de encontrarlo y tiene unos precios muy buenos, que les parece?
> ioffer.com



No he conseguido ver los gastos de envio, pero si he visto que esta en los USA, yo lo descartaria por que normalmente los gastos de envio son muy altos y aparte para evitar posibles sorpresas en la aduanas y que te carguen los impuestos en las mismas.


----------



## GoldSilver (31 May 2012)

me lo suponía, yo por ahora he hecho un pedido de 20 eagles al andorrano la transferencia ya se ha hecho efectivo, llamé ahora a la mañana, y me dijo que me llegaría a mediados de la semana que viene, si todo va bien, que no lo dudo, y sigue con estos precios, no cabe duda, seguiré comprándole a él.


----------



## amenhotep (31 May 2012)

Estoy mirando la web de El Andorrano y me extraña que todas las monedas de oro y los lingotes tengan plazo de entrega de 14 dias. Me parece demasiado tiempo para ser español. Eso sí: los precios tirados...


----------



## GoldSilver (31 May 2012)

donde pone 14 días?
Lo único que yo he visto es que si no tienen stock disponible tarda una semana, que es lo que me ha ocurrido con las eagles a mi, me dijeron hace dos días que les llegarían ahora a final de semana por eso me lllegan pa la semana, pero lo de 14 días por ningún lado


----------



## santia (31 May 2012)

amenhotep dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha comprado monedas en Oro Express en Sevilla?
> Es que por Google Street View me sale una esquina un poco cutre de Luis Montoto y sin local aparente.




En los locales de las provincias no tienen stock. Sólo actúan (1) como compro-oro y (2) como sitio de entrega de los pedidos a clientes. O sea, les envían desde Madrid lo que tú has comprado en la web y tú lo recoges allí. Es lo que suele hacer Oro Express.


----------



## el_andorrano (31 May 2012)

amenhotep dijo:


> Estoy mirando la web de El Andorrano y me extraña que todas las monedas de oro y los lingotes tengan plazo de entrega de 14 dias. Me parece demasiado tiempo para ser español. Eso sí: los precios tirados...



Ese es el plazo maximo de entrega, por que no es lo mismo solicitar un eagle, que 20 que 2000. 

Por eso ponemos el maximo, lo normal es una semana entre que se recibe el pago, se procesa y se envia.

Un saludo


----------



## xmax (31 May 2012)

Buenas noches!!!

Estoy pensando en comprar unas onzas de plata y me estaba preguntando que os parece golddirect, tiene unos precios bastante buenos y veo que aplica el 7% de IVA. Les he llamado para ver como funciona el 7% de IVA y me comunican que lo aplican pero que envían desde otro país, si no recuero mal Holanda y que la recogida y entrega en domicilio lo tengo que gestionar yo, según me dicen ellos no pueden hacerlo, ¿es posible esto? ¿no os huele mal?.

Por otro lado me da mal rollo comprar con el 7% de IVA en Holanda cuando tengo entendido que es el 19%. No me ocurriría lo mismo con Alemania.

Bueno, a ver que me decís.


----------



## xmax (31 May 2012)

Otra pregunta, alguna tienda de Alemania de fiar que se le pueda comprar a fecha de hoy plata?. Porque según he leído por el foro la mayoría ya no suministra a España por los cupos de IVA.

Gracias


----------



## Euler (31 May 2012)

xmax, aquí dicen que cargan el 19%:

Frequently asked questions

(plata, platino y paladio, el oro exento)


----------



## Goldmaus (1 Jun 2012)

xmax dijo:


> Buenas noches!!!
> 
> Estoy pensando en comprar unas onzas de plata y me estaba preguntando que os parece golddirect, tiene unos precios bastante buenos y veo que aplica el 7% de IVA. Les he llamado para ver como funciona el 7% de IVA y me comunican que lo aplican pero que envían desde otro país, si no recuero mal Holanda y que la recogida y entrega en domicilio lo tengo que gestionar yo, según me dicen ellos no pueden hacerlo, ¿es posible esto? ¿no os huele mal?.
> 
> ...



Hola xmax, lo que ofrecen lo he visto con un par de tiendas más también radicadas fuera de Alemania. Se puede comprar a través de ellos con IVA alemán pero por políticas comerciales no envían el pedido, por ello el cliente tiene que recoger la compra personalmente en Alemania o encargarse de que un servicio de transporte o de mensajería la recoja.



xmax dijo:


> Otra pregunta, alguna tienda de Alemania de fiar que se le pueda comprar a fecha de hoy plata?. Porque según he leído por el foro la mayoría ya no suministra a España por los cupos de IVA.
> 
> Gracias



En general sólo las tiendas medianas y pequenas son las que tienen todavía un margen de envío a Espana. Si existe la confianza, nos ponemos a tus órdenes.

Cordialmente,


----------



## xmax (2 Jun 2012)

Gracias Goldmaus, como siempre por tu ayuda.

En cuanto a la compra de monedas, me gustaría saber si tienes algún listado de referencias de compra de los foreros.

He visitado tu web, y la verdad es que tienes unos precio muy interesantes.

Por otro lado me gustaría saber si emites factura con el 7% de IVA.

Gracias


----------



## xmax (2 Jun 2012)

Alguno que pueda dar referencias de Goldmaus?

Aunque sea por privado...

Gracias


----------



## GoldSilver (2 Jun 2012)

yo también estaría interesado en saber si emites factura de compra con el iva, gracias


----------



## Goldmaus (2 Jun 2012)

Buen día a todos.

@ xmax y GoldSilver: Sí, nuestras facturas se emiten tal como marcan las leyes alemanas y eso sigifica que incluyen -entre otras cosas- el monto final neto, el IVA correspondiente nominal y porcentual y el monto final bruto.

En cuanto a referencias... en este mismo hilo hay una y en el de valoraciones hay otra, aunque no todos quienes nos han honrado con su compra han querido hacer un comentario por cuestiones de privacidad y eso se queda así y para nosotros está muy bien así también. Así que de antemano me disculpo por ello y apelo a vuestra comprensión.

Pero en nuestra página de valoraciones de Muenzauktion.de también se pueden ver las que hemos tenido de nuestros clientes a través de esa plataforma (los textos están en alemán, pero podrían traducirse con un traductor en línea).

Cordialmente,


----------



## GoldSilver (2 Jun 2012)

una pregunta mas goldmaus, podría tener algún tipo de dificultad a la hora de vender las monedas aquí en España?


----------



## Goldmaus (2 Jun 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> una pregunta mas goldmaus, podría tener algún tipo de dificultad a la hora de vender las monedas aquí en España?



Disculpa, pero no entiendo a que te refieres. Desconozco cual es la legislación espanola en materia de la venta de bienes privados o personales.

Por otra parte, las compras dentro de la EU son transparentes, por ejemplo, cuando un comprador en Espana compra en una tienda en Alemania: el vendedor aplica el IVA correspondiente a sus productos y el comprador paga el precio indicado con ese impuesto incluído y obtiene un comprobante por su compra. No hay más que tributar, porque ya se ha pagado el IVA correspondiente (a menos que existiesen normativas específicas en cada país para algún producto).

Hay unas fronteras de venta: si el vendedor rebasa la frontera de venta en un país específico desde el primer euro, tiene entonces que inscribirse en el fisco de ese país y tributar ahi legalmente por al menos 24 meses y sus productos para venta en ese país deben incluír el IVA del mismo.

Pero también hay fronteras de compra. Un comprador particular no está autorizado a comprar más allá del límite establecido, porque entonces deberá inscribirse como comerciante y tributar como tal en su país.

De acuerdo a este stio (en alemán), el límite de compra para particulares en Espana es de 10.000 euros.

Cordialmente,


----------



## GoldSilver (2 Jun 2012)

duda resuelta. Gracias


----------



## Panchito4 (2 Jun 2012)

Tengo una duda con la Nugget/Kangaroo de 1oz. Estoy mirando precios en CoinInvestDirect:

Name Weight1 Buy Back Price Net Price 
Nugget / Kangaroo, 1oz Gold, 2012 31.10g €1,319.65 €1,352.48 

Nugget, 1oz Gold, different years 31.10g €1,306.06 €1,372.87 

¿Por qué el precio de compra es más alto para años anteriores que para la 2012 y sin embargo para la venta se cotiza más la del 2012? Entiendo lo del precio de compra por ser una moneda premium, pero la venta?

No lo entiendo muy bien, o sea compras la del 2012 más cara y si al año que viene la quieres vender ¿te pagan menos que la del nuevo año?

Si algún forero experto me lo pudiera explicar estaría muy agradecido.


----------



## japiluser (2 Jun 2012)

xmax dijo:


> Alguno que pueda dar referencias de Goldmaus?
> 
> Aunque sea por privado...
> 
> Gracias



Yo llevo dos compras realizadas a Goldmaus.... y todo sin pegas.
Ade+ pienso hacerle + compras!


----------



## kapandji (2 Jun 2012)

alguno podría indicar que pasos se podrían dar para joder a estos de masterbullion.
pd: siguen con mi dinero y el de varios y pasan de todo...


----------



## kapandji (2 Jun 2012)

hoy les he mandado dos mails, uno a masterbullion y otro a fermstore (tanto picha, pincha tanto), indicándoles su mal servicio, que ya en los foros se habla de estafa, que no soy el único, y que si tendría que ir olvidandome de mi dinero para ir denunciándolos por estafa.
Por cierto como comente en el anterior post, los dos días de gracia que me pedía la nueva telefonista por supuesto no han servido para nada.


----------



## chak4l (2 Jun 2012)

kapandji dijo:


> hoy les he mandado dos mails, uno a masterbullion y otro a fermstore (tanto picha, pincha tanto), indicándoles su mal servicio, que ya en los foros se habla de estafa, que no soy el único, y que si tendría que ir olvidandome de mi dinero para ir denunciándolos por estafa.
> Por cierto como comente en el anterior post, los dos días de gracia que me pedía la nueva telefonista por supuesto no han servido para nada.



Creo que tienen una tienda fisica en el retiro.


----------



## kapandji (2 Jun 2012)

jejejeje, me queda a un par de miles de kilómetros, jejejeje


----------



## xmax (3 Jun 2012)

Buenas, menos mal que estoy por aquí, quería comprar unas monedas a masterbullion en la tienda de Madrid, pero veo por lo que se comenta por aquí que no son formales, por lo que me abstendré de comprarle.

Yo os puedo comentar que llevo unos días intentando contactar con ellos por teléfono pero nadie coge, así que quería ir a la tienda que esta por la zona de retiro pero con lo que he oído por aquí se me están quitando las ganas, no obstante me daré una vuelta, ya os contaré.


----------



## xmax (3 Jun 2012)

Euler dijo:


> xmax, aquí dicen que cargan el 19%:
> 
> Frequently asked questions
> 
> (plata, platino y paladio, el oro exento)




Eso es EUler, pero cuando haces la compra, justo al final, antes de pagar te dan el desglose sin IVA y con el 19%, que según me comentan es el de Holanda, no obstante debajo de esto aparece:
_*New: Pick up your order in Germany and pay only 7% tax on silver coins!*_
EL tema es que haces el pedido a Alemania (de ahí el 7% de IVA), pero me dicen que no te lo envían si no que tienes que contratar la entrega tu directamente,con una compañía de transportes. No me da buena espina...


----------



## xmax (3 Jun 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Buen día a todos.
> 
> @ xmax y GoldSilver: Sí, nuestras facturas se emiten tal como marcan las leyes alemanas y eso sigifica que incluyen -entre otras cosas- el monto final neto, el IVA correspondiente nominal y porcentual y el monto final bruto.
> 
> ...




Gracias como siempre Goldmaus, buscaré las opiniones.


----------



## kapandji (4 Jun 2012)

bueno, ni fermstore ni masterbullion responden a los emails, y además llevo ya tres llamadas y nadie coge el telefono.

Edito: despues de varios días llamandolos, hoy he podido hablar con ellos. Me han ofrecido cambiar el yuan por un dragon o una liberty, y he aceptado el dragon logicamanete, me saldría a 35 euros con envío incluido. Seguiré informando.


----------



## sakeo (7 Jun 2012)

Pues yo con MASTERBULLION (FEMSTORE) no tuve problemas.

Lo que si tuve es un retraso con el pedido, y un cambio de unas monedas por otras.

Pero yo creo que salí ganando con el cambio de monedas.
y el retraso que tuve con Femstore no fue superior al que tuve con Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de 
y con Gold | Silber | Edelmetalle tuve un poco menos de retraso, pero lo tuve y 2 veces.

Entiendo el nerviosismo, sobretodo después de pagar, pero yo creo que el retraso en este tipo de tienda es normal.

Si no queréis retraso, Orodirect, y Ciode suele tener stock de las monedas menos recientes.
Si lo que queréis son monedas "Nuevas", me da la impresión que las piden a las "Mint" y eso tarda, si no les quedan en Stock...

Por mi MASTERBULLION (Carlos) así como CIODE (Joaquín) y las 2 alemanas son dignas de mi cofianza.


----------



## kapandji (7 Jun 2012)

¿de cuanto fue tu retraso?
¿cuantas semanas tuvistes que estar detrás de esas empresas para que te dieran información o las onzas?
¿Cuantas semanas estuvieron ilocalizables esas tiendas (pagina web en construcción, sin responder a emails y sin coger el telefono)?

Edito: comprende que más de dos meses (he recibido varios mensajes de personas que llevaban más que yo), sin noticias sobre el pedido, sin pagina web en una tienda virtual pues la estan reparando, sin que respondan a emails y sin que cojan llamadas, y cuando las cogen te pegas hasta tres semanas para que solucionen algo... pues no se si esa es tu experiencia con estas empresas, incluso con la propia masterbullion, lo que esta claro es que es muy deficiente en su funcionamiento.



sakeo dijo:


> Pues yo con MASTERBULLION (FEMSTORE) no tuve problemas.
> 
> Lo que si tuve es un retraso con el pedido, y un cambio de unas monedas por otras.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sauron1972 (7 Jun 2012)

Yo paso de vez en cuando por ahí y la tienda de Sainz de Baranda, 29 (Madrid) con la que creo que operan está abierta.

Es esta FreakStore Su tienda de Coleccionables FreakStore FreakStore Su tienda de Coleccionables


----------



## sakeo (8 Jun 2012)

kapandji dijo:


> ¿de cuanto fue tu retraso?
> ¿cuantas semanas tuvistes que estar detrás de esas empresas para que te dieran información o las onzas?
> ¿Cuantas semanas estuvieron ilocalizables esas tiendas (pagina web en construcción, sin responder a emails y sin coger el telefono)?
> 
> Edito: comprende que más de dos meses (he recibido varios mensajes de personas que llevaban más que yo), sin noticias sobre el pedido, sin pagina web en una tienda virtual pues la estan reparando, sin que respondan a emails y sin que cojan llamadas, y cuando las cogen te pegas hasta tres semanas para que solucionen algo... pues no se si esa es tu experiencia con estas empresas, incluso con la propia masterbullion, lo que esta claro es que es muy deficiente en su funcionamiento.



Yo tuve un retraso de casi un mes con FEMSTORE. y unas 4 semanas con Anlagegold, unas 3 con Geiger.
Pero con CIODE varios pedidos me llegaron al día siguiente de hacer la transferencia, por que lo tenian en stock...

Resumiendo:

CIODE: Super rápido, buena comunicación, por teléfono y directo con Joaquin

FEMSTORE: Un poco lento, comunicación regular, me contestaron correos pero tardaron, el teléfono fijo no me lo cojían, pero el móvil si.

ANLAGEGOLD: Los mas lentos, comunicación regular, los correos solo en Alemán y Google Translator, y una vez que los llamé una chica apenas me estendía con ella en Inglés.

GEIGER: Entrega normal/lenta, correos en Inglés, al teléfono no llamé.

ORODIRECT: Recogida en tienda, todo perfecto menos el conocido precio.


Espero os valga.


----------



## GoldSilver (8 Jun 2012)

hola amigos a ver si podéis echarme una mano, estoy comprando tubos de eagles de plata , y me gustaría saber si en algún sitio podría adquirir una caja de las oficiales para poder ir guardando los tubos, espero que podáis ayudarme, saludos!


----------



## FoSz2 (8 Jun 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> hola amigos haber si podéis echarme una mano, estoy comprando tubos de eagles de plata , y me gustaría saber si en algún sitio podría adquirir una caja de las oficiales para poder ir guardando los tubos, espero que podáis ayudarme, saludos!



Si corriges "a ver", a lo mejor...

Ahora en serio, ¿te refieres a una monster box?






¿Has preguntado en las tiendas, a ver si les sobra alguna? En tu siguiente compra podrías pedir que te la envíen en una de esas, creo que las mensajeras no cobra por volumen, sino por peso.


----------



## GoldSilver (8 Jun 2012)

por dios pero como pongo semejante barbaridad, que vergüenza enserio jajajaajaj acabo de quedar como un idiota ``haber´´ por dios..


----------



## GoldSilver (8 Jun 2012)

exacto, me refiero a una monster box, es que no puedo permitirme gastar 13000 euros de golpe, y me gustaría tener una caja e ir poco a poco llenándola, crees que me cobrarán por ella? bueno gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## FoSz2 (8 Jun 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> exacto, me refiero a una monster box, es que no puedo permitirme gastar 13000 euros de golpe, y me gustaría tener una caja e ir poco a poco llenándola, crees que me cobrarán por ella? bueno gracias por la ayuda!



Pues no lo sé, pero no deberían. Aunque no compres ni un 1% del contenido de la caja.

Otra cosa es que no tengan vacías en ese momento, pregunta que no cuesta nada por internet. De todas formas, por aquí hay gente que te podrán decir más, a ver si se pasan por aquí.


----------



## chak4l (8 Jun 2012)

Alguien ha comprado alguna vez en kitco ???

he visto que tienen precios muy buenos, pero de gastos de envio es un canteo, ademas que mandan desde fuera de europa me parece, por lo que posiblemente haya problemas de aduanas.

Alguien que tenga experiencia con este sitio ?


----------



## GoldSilver (8 Jun 2012)

muchas gracias por tu ayuda voy a hacer la pregunta en otros temas a ver si pueden ayudarme aunque me ha sido de mucha utilidad tu aporte, acabo de dejarle un privado al andorrano, que es a quien le estoy comprando, que por cierto estoy muy satisfecho con él, a quien quiera una compra perfecta con una atención telefónica también perfecta y unos precios muy buenos lo recomiendo al 100 por 100. saludos!


----------



## GoldSilver (9 Jun 2012)

hola amigos he visto que masterbullion tiene unos precios realmente buenos y los gastos de envío bastante bien de precio también, alguien que tenga experiencia con esta tienda, me podrían aconsejar si es recomendable tratar con ellos? por ahora he hecho compras en el andorrano y estoy muy contento pero también quiero probar con otras para ir familiarizándome.


----------



## fff (9 Jun 2012)

@GoldSilver, se te ve muy activo... pero deberias leer un poco más los hilos de este foro... la información no está escondida, pero hay que buscarla un poquito


----------



## GoldSilver (9 Jun 2012)

estoy leyendo mucho la verdad los hilos son muy extensos y hay que buscar mucho, incluso hay hilos que ni conozco seguramente.. gracias a la información que dais estoy aprendiendo poco a poco, sobre masterbullion es que no se que pensar, gente que dice que no.. otra que si... por eso pido un poco de opinión.. pero bueno seguiré mirando, gracias


----------



## Crisis Warrior (9 Jun 2012)

kapandji dijo:


> bueno ya estoy cansado de esperar.
> Mi caso es que hace un mes y medio compre varias onzas a la empresa masterbullion. Cuando me hacen el envio me dicen que me lo hacen parcial, pues las onzas de plata china encapsuladas ngc ms 69 las tienen retenidas en aduanas. Al pasar 3 semanas y no recibir información empiezo a ponerme en contacto con ellos incluso publiqué aqui el caso, y me pego dos semanas para conseguir que me respondan: ya no hay nadie en el chat, no responden email, y por telefono es dificil. Pes bien, la semana pasada consigo que me respondan por telefono que me van a reembolsar el dinero por la onza no enviada.
> LLevo una semana esperando y no se reembolsa nada, los comentarios negativos que les había puesto en facebook han desaparecido, ahora mismo nadie coge el telefono.
> Creo que ya he tenido mucha paciencia con estos impresentables. Hice la compra el 18 de abril y sigo esperando que estos impresentables cumplan y no lo han hecho. Doy por perdido mi dinero, aunque seguiré jodiéndolos. Ya le estuve diciendo a la chica del telefono que por los foros se empezaba a decdir que esta empresa era una estafa (siguen poniendo que las monedas las tienen en stock en su pagina web).
> ...



Goldsilver esto lo puso Kapandji hacia en la página 20 en este mismo hilo, y luego ha seguido publicando sobre sus experiencias, no estaba muy escondido.
No es el primero que se queja de Masterbullion.... tu mismo.

Yo solo le he comprado a El Andorrano, y siempre presencialmente, pero el trato ha sido SIEMPRE perfecto. En estos temas probar cosas nuevas puede salir muy caro.

Salu2


----------



## GoldSilver (10 Jun 2012)

por lo que veo, paso de comprar en varios sitios y mejor me quedo solo con el andorrano, que no he tenido ningún problema, todo perfecto, gracias


----------



## kboom (10 Jun 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> por lo que veo, paso de comprar en varios sitios y mejor me quedo solo con el andorrano, que no he tenido ningún problema, todo perfecto, gracias.
> Sabía decisión, si algo funciona, por qué cambiarlo? Saludos


----------



## GoldSilver (13 Jun 2012)

hola, alguien ha comprado en Anlagegold? es que a la hora de poner país solo me deja la opción de alemania, no lo entiendo, por lo que leí, decían que envíaba a mas países, a ver si alguien puede ayudarme, gracias


----------



## chak4l (13 Jun 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> hola, alguien ha comprado en Anlagegold? es que a la hora de poner país solo me deja la opción de alemania, no lo entiendo, por lo que leí, decían que envíaba a mas países, a ver si alguien puede ayudarme, gracias



Anlagegold hace tiempo que no envia a españa.


----------



## GoldSilver (13 Jun 2012)

vaya put..., con los buenos precios que tiene


----------



## Quinto (29 Jun 2012)

¿Es normal que tarden tanto los envios desde Alemania?

Llevo dos pedidos de hace mas de dos semanas y ninguno de ellos da señales de vida:

Gold Dreams
Edelmetall Portal

Del primero se dice aquí que es fiable pero que tarda. ¿Pero tanto?

Del segundo no he visto nada.

¿Alguien tiene experiencia con ellos?


----------



## Eldenegro (29 Jun 2012)

Quinto dijo:


> ¿Es normal que tarden tanto los envios desde Alemania?
> 
> Llevo dos pedidos de hace mas de dos semanas y ninguno de ellos da señales de vida:
> 
> ...



Con Gold Dreams puedes esperar un mes, mes y medio tranquilamente (incluso puede que mas)

Con Edelmetall no he trabajado


----------



## Conflimzn (29 Jun 2012)

Acabo de realizar mi segundo pedido en Goldmaus Muenzinvest. El primero fue todo perfecto, en cosa de diez días (con dos fines de semana por medio) recibí el envio.


----------



## Goldmaus (29 Jun 2012)

Gracias Conflimzn por el comentario y por la confinaza depositada.


----------



## dmdp (29 Jun 2012)

Hola gente !

Mirad que preciosidad !!! creo que pronto estara a la venta,

Muy , Muy interesante todos los reportajes de este Blog, Totalmente recomendado.
Monedas Antiguas: Nueva moneda con forma de mapa


----------



## FoSz2 (29 Jun 2012)

Esta conferencia tiene buena pinta.

Gracias por la recomendación.


----------



## alvono (29 Jun 2012)

¿Alguna experiencia con Coininvestdirect? Se ha nombrado varias veces por el hilo pero no sé si alguien llegó a comprar


----------



## Quinto (29 Jun 2012)

alvono dijo:


> ¿Alguna experiencia con Coininvestdirect? Se ha nombrado varias veces por el hilo pero no sé si alguien llegó a comprar



Precisamente iba ha hacer un comentario recomendandolo. Ofrece un servicio impecable. Una semana desde el pedido a la recepción. Muy competitivo en precios y portes.


----------



## alvono (29 Jun 2012)

Gracias quinto, es lo que quería saber!
La verdad es que es la tienda "fiable" con el oro más barato que he visto en monedas bullion, concretamente las maple leaf de años mezclados (en torno al 2.5% de sobrespot), lo que no sé si estarán en perfecto estado o por 3€ de diferencia valdrá la pena coger la del 2012


----------



## el_andorrano (29 Jun 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Gracias quinto, es lo que quería saber!
> La verdad es que es la tienda "fiable" con el oro más barato que he visto en monedas bullion, concretamente las maple leaf de años mezclados (en torno al 2.5% de sobrespot), lo que no sé si estarán en perfecto estado o por 3€ de diferencia valdrá la pena coger la del 2012



Con los maples no te la juegues, por 3 euros coge los nuevos


----------



## FoSz2 (29 Jun 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Con los maples no te la juegues, por 3 euros coge los nuevos



ienso:
¿se podría hablar de diferencias en el estado de conservación de cada tipo de moneda?

O sea, ¿se podría decir que las maples suelen estar peor conservadas que las krugerrands? Así, en general.

O que las 25 pesetas...


----------



## el_andorrano (29 Jun 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ienso:
> ¿se podría hablar de diferencias en el estado de conservación de cada tipo de moneda?
> 
> O sea, ¿se podría decir que las maples suelen estar peor conservadas que las krugerrands? Así, en general.
> ...



Los Maples son mirame y no me toques, nosotros no vendemos maples circulados online porque el 98% tienen algo (ralladura, picado, marca rojiza) y solo dan problemas una vez que el cliente los ve.

En tienda si que se vende algo porque el cliente ya sabe lo que se lleva.

Los kruger lo aguantan todo, soberanos, napoleones, 25 pesestas... tambien son durillos.

Parece mentira lo que puede conseguir la aleacion de dos metales...


----------



## alvono (29 Jun 2012)

Comentas el caso de los maples, pero supongo que con el resto de monedas de 99.9 de pureza ocurrirá lo mismo (filarmónicas, canguros, búfalos, etc.). El problema es que comprando online sin posibilidad de verlas y a miles de kms de distancia es fácil que te encasqueten las que peor estén.


----------



## REGENTS (29 Jun 2012)

Hola buenas tardes,disponemos de multitud de monedas para la venta en mano en Regent´s Subastas
41003 SEVILLA
C/Amador de los Ríos 56
Teléfono: 954-53-90-15

Un saludo.


----------



## Andrew_Martin (29 Jun 2012)

Buenas,

FYI 

Estoy intentado pillar alguna moneda en http://www.coininvestdirect.com y no me deja:



> Sorry, items listed below cannot be shipped to the selected destination country:
> 
> Kookaburra, 1oz Silver, 2012
> Canadian Cougar, Wildlife Series, 1oz SIlver, 2012
> Lunar Dragon, 1oz Silver, 2012



He probado a cambiar de pais (Portugal, Dinamarca, etc) y el aviso desaparece.
No sé si es puntual o .... ¿se habrá enfadado la Merkel?


----------



## necho (29 Jun 2012)

Alvono,

Mírate también las Kangaroos del año que esas vienen encapsuladas de fabrica y normalmente suelen estar al mismo precio que las Maples con el añadido que son más bonitas


----------



## alvono (29 Jun 2012)

Ya no tienen cupo de plata para España, pero de todas formas le meten un extra del 10% a los precios marcados en la plata, con lo que se quedan más caras que por aquí _arriba_.


----------



## necho (29 Jun 2012)

Andrew_Martin dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> FYI
> 
> ...



Los compañeros del foro ya se han pulido el cupo de plata que tiene la tienda para España


----------



## Andrew_Martin (29 Jun 2012)

Gracias por la acalaración!!!!


----------



## fragmento (1 Jul 2012)

Compañeros del metal:
¿Conocéis alguna tienda física en Galicia?

Voy a pasar una temporada por el noroeste de paso que aprovecho para visitar a mis padres.
Me parecen bastante atractivos los metales como método de 'autorescate' en el futuro, pero me gustaría ver cosas en persona antes de tomar una decisión.

Otra dudilla para los que adquirís metales por Internet:
¿Qué métodos de envío se suelen usar?
¿Se aseguran los envíos? ¿Cuánto sobrecoste supone?

Gracias.


----------



## GoldSilver (1 Jul 2012)

yo soy gallego y por aquí me parece que poco hay por no decir nada..


----------



## izasnow (1 Jul 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Los Maples son mirame y no me toques, nosotros no vendemos maples circulados online porque el 98% tienen algo (ralladura, picado, marca rojiza) y solo dan problemas una vez que el cliente los ve.
> 
> En tienda si que se vende algo porque el cliente ya sabe lo que se lleva.
> 
> ...



¿A que metal te refieres al oro únicamente?¿También hay problemas de calidad con las monedas de plata?

¿Cuales me recomiendas en monedas de plata de las que tienes a la venta?


----------



## Quinto (1 Jul 2012)

fragmento dijo:


> Otra dudilla para los que adquirís metales por Internet:
> ¿Qué métodos de envío se suelen usar?
> ¿Se aseguran los envíos? ¿Cuánto sobrecoste supone?
> 
> Gracias.



Hacen envios por mensajería que suelen estar asegurados.

El coste del envio va de cero para arriba. 

Todo depende del vendedor, su localización y la tuya ademas del valor o peso del pedido que hagas. En unos el coste del envio es creciente con el importe mientras que en otros es causa de que no te carguen nada por este concepto.

Por cierto que algunos proveedores tambien hacen un cargo en concepto de manipulación.


----------



## GoldSilver (1 Jul 2012)

Quinto dijo:


> Hacen envios por mensajería que suelen estar asegurados.
> 
> El coste del envio va de cero para arriba.
> 
> ...



no cuesta nada leer los numerosos hilos que hay acerca de ese tema..


----------



## el_andorrano (2 Jul 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Comentas el caso de los maples, pero supongo que con el resto de monedas de 99.9 de pureza ocurrirá lo mismo (filarmónicas, canguros, búfalos, etc.). El problema es que comprando online sin posibilidad de verlas y a miles de kms de distancia es fácil que te encasqueten las que peor estén.



Si, pasa igual.

Se ha de tener en cuenta que los bufalos vienen en blisters y los canguros en capsulas.

Nos quedan los maples y las filarmonicas. Los maples son anteriores a las filarmonicas y sus tiradas mayores por lo que se ven muchos mas maples que filarmonicas.

Hay que tener mucho cuidado con esta monedas porque son muy sensibles.

Un saludo


----------



## musu19 (2 Jul 2012)

el-andorrano dijo:


> Vendo por no usar
> 500 * 1 Silver Eagle 2012 1 Oz



El_andorrano este eres tu??? o te ha salido un troll-competencia??


----------



## el_andorrano (2 Jul 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> El_andorrano este eres tu??? o te ha salido un troll-competencia??



Don't feed the troll


----------



## musu19 (2 Jul 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Don't feed the troll



El mensaje que yo he copiado estaba situado entre el tuyo y el mio, habla con los moderadores... por que escribe y borra mensajes que os hacen quedar mal.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (2 Jul 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> El mensaje que yo he copiado estaba situado entre el tuyo y el mio, habla con los moderadores... por que escribe y borra mensajes que os hacen quedar mal.



En otro hilo, Masterbullion dice que el_andorrano ha comprado la empresa y que le ponen de lema "tu empresa de confianza" o algo así. 

Y lo dice un tal "el-andorrano", un tipo multinick, aunque cuando lo leí me generó confusión y me extrañó que el_andorrano eligiera esas palabras...se me hacía raro. Luego ví sus post de pompero y el elemento de confusión de guión alto, guión bajo. 

Por suerte Puntodecontrol ya le había contestado, y los mensajes originales parecen haber sido borrados. 

Por cierto que no estaría mal comprar Masterbullion al tontolaba ese de fems t o re, porque la gente de provincias (de Madrid ) no tienen un establecimiento físico de referencia, podría ser un buen negocio.


----------



## Quinto (10 Jul 2012)

*La lista negra*

Tan importante como conocer a los proveedores fiables es conocer a los timadores conocidos o, al menos, los poco creibles. En el enlace adjunto encontrareis una lista negra de proveedores de Alemania en la que se indica el motivo de aparecer en la lista.

Como tengo un envio que se retrasa la he repasado con el corazón acelerado porque he comprobado que un primer germen de duda es un dominio .com.

Blacklist dubiose Goldhändler Online Fake Shops - Schwarze Liste

Con el traductor de Google se entiende mas o menos.


----------



## Goldmaus (11 Jul 2012)

Quinto: la lista incluye primordialmente tiendas que ofrecían sus productos en el mercado alemán y sus textos estaban en alemán y muchas veces los disenos eran copias exactas de otras tiendas alemanas, por ello es que en Alemania se desconfiaban de ellas. Adicionalmente, el registro del dominio de muchas de esas tiendas estaba localizado -o al menos decían estar localizadas- en países remotos o en aquellos considerados paraísos fiscales.

En muchos casos la información de contacto (_Impressum_) era falsa o errónea o pertenecía a otras companías: el número de registro del IVA, el registro ante una oficina fiscal o ante una cámara de comercio específica alemanas, el sello de garantía, el domicilio de contacto en Alemania o los números telefónicos.

Por ello es que hay desconfianza ante las ofertas de sitios con terminación ".com" que se ofrezcan en alemán. Por supuesto que esto no quiere decir que todas las ".com" sean para desconfiar -especialmente si no se ofrecen en alemán-, pero por ello se recomienda siempre verificar la información de cada tienda antes de comprar o buscar referencias en sitios especializados en el tema.

En el mercado alemán hay algunas tiendas con dominio ".com". Sin embargo, están localizadas en Alemania y también cuentan con el dominio ".de" y son consideradas como serias o muy confiables.

Cordialmente,


----------



## alvono (17 Jul 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Gracias quinto, es lo que quería saber!
> La verdad es que es la tienda "fiable" con el oro más barato que he visto en monedas bullion



Bueno pues comentar que hice mi primera compra en coininvestdirect y fenomenal. Menos de una semana desde que hice la transferencia hasta que he recibido el paquete, y el servicio al cliente de 10.

Por cierto que compré una moneda de media onza alemana (la de facial de 100€ que sacan todos los años), el precio es muy competitivo para ese peso y desde luego creo que merecen la pena frente a otras monedas bullion poco conocidas tipo islas cook.


----------



## global2309 (20 Jul 2012)

Yo he comprado en www.solidor.com y es muy fiable .es una empresa holandesa y sirven de maravilla:baba:


----------



## global2309 (20 Jul 2012)

Sea donde sea,sobre todo no compreis en www.golddirect.es os arresgais aque el producto que pedis os lo cambien por otro como reza en su pagina.(la imagen puede diferir del producto contratado).
A mi me ha pasado con un lingote de plata que no tiene nada que ver con el 
pedido inicialmente.::::


----------



## TheSandman (20 Jul 2012)

Andorrana Joyería sigue siendo fiable? Estamos pensando en hacer compra varias personas de la familia...


----------



## Eldenegro (20 Jul 2012)

TheSandman dijo:


> Andorrana Joyería sigue siendo fiable? Estamos pensando en hacer compra varias personas de la familia...



El andorrano no ha dejado nunca de ser fiable


----------



## yippi (21 Jul 2012)

Detenidos "in fraganti" tres atracadores en una joyería de Cornellá

Espero que no haya sido en nuestro confiable _andorrano_


----------



## duval81 (24 Jul 2012)

Comentar que he realizado una compra a heubach y todo correcto. Eso sí, hay que tener paciencia porque el pedido tardó casi 3 semanas.

Por cierto compré una caja de madera con 3 bandejas de 20 monedas cada una por 24,50 euros, y me ha gustado mucho.

Edito: Por cierto me han mandado un "librito" con las principales monedas en oro y plata (pandas, australianas, kiwis, etc) y los mintages de muchas de ellas y luego viene también mucho de moneda alemana y también del euro. Se agradece el detalle, lástima que esté en alemán (lógico por otra parte).


----------



## duval81 (24 Jul 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Bueno pues comentar que hice mi primera compra en coininvestdirect y fenomenal. Menos de una semana desde que hice la transferencia hasta que he recibido el paquete, y el servicio al cliente de 10.
> 
> Por cierto que compré una moneda de media onza alemana (la de facial de 100€ que sacan todos los años), el precio es muy competitivo para ese peso y desde luego creo que merecen la pena frente a otras monedas bullion poco conocidas tipo islas cook.



¿Qué moneda es ésa? Porque no la veo por la web...


----------



## Goldmaus (24 Jul 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> ¿Qué moneda es ésa? Porque no la veo por la web...



Gold - Anlagemünzen - deutsche - GoldSeiten.de (en alemán)


----------



## duval81 (24 Jul 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Gold - Anlagemünzen - deutsche - GoldSeiten.de (en alemán)



Ah vale, fallo mío. Había entendido que era en plata y me había extrañado muchísimo el facial.


----------



## Goomersindo (24 Jul 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Comentar que he realizado una compra a heubach y todo correcto. Eso sí, hay que tener paciencia porque el pedido tardó casi 3 semanas.
> 
> Por cierto compré una caja de madera con 3 bandejas de 20 monedas cada una por 24,50 euros, y me ha gustado mucho.



¿Has hecho el pedido a través de la web? ¿El envío era a España?
Es que he visto que en la dirección de envío al ir a tramitar el pedido no aparece España como posible país de destino de la mercancía. Ni para plata, ni para oro, ni para accesorios como maletines. ienso:


----------



## duval81 (25 Jul 2012)

Goomersindo dijo:


> ¿Has hecho el pedido a través de la web? ¿El envío era a España?
> Es que he visto que en la dirección de envío al ir a tramitar el pedido no aparece España como posible país de destino de la mercancía. Ni para plata, ni para oro, ni para accesorios como maletines. ienso:



Pues lo he mirado y tienes razón. Tal vez ya hayan cubierto el cupo... otra explicación no se me ocurre, porque el pedido lo tengo detrás de mí y tiene consistencia física


----------



## Kid (25 Jul 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Pues lo he mirado y tienes razón. Tal vez ya hayan cubierto el cupo... otra explicación no se me ocurre, porque el pedido lo tengo detrás de mí y tiene consistencia física



Confirmo que no es posible seleccionar España como país de envío. Una lástima.
Salut.


----------



## Goldmaus (25 Jul 2012)

mabv1976 dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Después de mucho leer y pensarmelo me he decidido a meterme en el mundillo del metal, el caso es que además de un pedido al Andorrano voy a hacer un viaje a México D.F. este mes de agosto, voy con mi novia mexicana que conoce algunas tiendas pero no está muy puesta en el tema.. ¿alguna sugerencia o experiencia para la compra de monedas de oro y plata allí? creo que hay un pueblo a 2 horas del DF donde se extrae plata y donde hay bastante oferta, pero tenemos que informarnos más..Muchas gracias



El pueblo en cuestión se llama Taxco, pero, si mal no recuerdo, es un pueblo más joyero. Para comprar monedas de plata y oro me parece que es mejor ir a la tienda de la Casa de Moneda de México si se buscan monedas del país.

Codialmente,


----------



## Rafacoins (25 Jul 2012)

mabv1976 dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Después de mucho leer y pensarmelo me he decidido a meterme en el mundillo del metal, el caso es que además de un pedido al Andorrano voy a hacer un viaje a México D.F. este mes de agosto, voy con mi novia mexicana que conoce algunas tiendas pero no está muy puesta en el tema.. ¿alguna sugerencia o experiencia para la compra de monedas de oro y plata allí? creo que hay un pueblo a 2 horas del DF donde se extrae plata y donde hay bastante oferta, pero tenemos que informarnos más..Muchas gracias



¿Te has informado acerca de sacar metales de Mexico?. Tengo entendido que no puedes viajar desde Europa a América ni de América a Europa con mas de 10mil euros/persona ni en oro, ni en plata ni en billetes, ya que se considera contrabando. 
Parece ser que esta muy en aduanas


----------



## Goldmaus (25 Jul 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> ¿Te has informado acerca de sacar metales de Mexico?. Tengo entendido que no puedes viajar desde Europa a América ni de América a Europa con mas de 10mil euros/persona ni en oro, ni en plata ni en billetes, ya que se considera contrabando.
> Parece ser que esta muy en aduanas



En realidad no es que esté prohibido, sino que a partir de 10.000 euros (Europa) y de 10.000 dólares (en América) hay que declararlos ante las aduanas tanto de partida como de llegada. 

Recordad que el monto total se compone de dinero en efectivo en cualquier divisa a o combinación de divisas y de otros valores intercambiables por dinero en efectivo, como joyas nuevas y monedas de oro y plata.

Cada país requiere de un reporte: quien viaje a México por EEUU con 10.000 dólares en efectivo mínimo, debe reportar tanto en Espana como en EEUU y México. Y de regreso es lo mismo.

Tampoco hay que olvidar que en el país dstino hay que declarar los bienes de acuerdo a los límites de importación permitidos por ese páis. Si se compra algo para el negocio, entonces los límites no cuentan y hay que declarar desde el primer euro de mercancía comprada para tal fin.

Cordialmente,


----------



## mabv1976 (25 Jul 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> En realidad no es que esté prohibido, sino que a partir de 10.000 euros (Europa) y de 10.000 dólares (en América) hay que declararlos ante las aduanas tanto de partida como de llegada.
> 
> Recordad que el monto total se compone de dinero en efectivo en cualquier divisa a o combinación de divisas y de otros valores intercambiables por dinero en efectivo, como joyas nuevas y monedas de oro y plata.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por las aportaciones, supongo que el pueblo ese será como Guadalajara (Jalisco), donde estuve en un verdadero megacentro comercial de plata y joyas (apenas monedas).. también tengo la posibilidad en el banco azteca, vende monedas de plata libertad de 1oz a unos 25 € pero creo que es un poco cara con los precios de por allí. Lo bueno es que se abre uno la cuenta muy fácilmente y sin comisiones...a ver con que me encuentro allí..

No tengo problema en declarar el dinero, pues mi patrimonio es justificable, el problema es que, como decís, si supero los 10.000 € es posible que me hagan declararlo y tenga que pagar el 18% de iva en la aduana de España...intentaremos no superar esa cantidad entre mi novia y yo.

Ah..como soy nuevo aquí no se cómo agradecer comentarios, me lo podríais indicar para agradeceros la ayuda?:Baile:


Saludos!


----------



## Rafacoins (25 Jul 2012)

mabv1976 dijo:


> Ah..como soy nuevo aquí no se cómo agradecer comentarios, me lo podríais indicar para agradeceros la ayuda?:Baile:
> Saludos!



No tienes nada que agradecer, aquí somos todos amigos. 
Pásalo bien en tus vacaciones y cuando vuelvas nos comentas como te ha ido en México y como ha sido tu experiencia comprando y trayendo metales preciosos de allá, aduanas, etc.


----------



## Goldmaus (25 Jul 2012)

@ mabv1976: Los 10.000 a declarar son independientes de los montos autorizados por persona para meter al país sin tener que declarar. Por ejemplo en Alemania hay un límite de 430 euros libres de impuesto por adulto si el viaje es por avión. Este límite se valora también con el tipo de mercancía a introducir; por ejemplo, si es tabaco o son licores, se aplican límites y condiciones especiales (acumulables dentro del límite de 430 euros).

Por ello vale la pena preguntar cuales son esos límites en la Agencia Tributaria o buscar la información en su sitio web.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Astur147 (25 Jul 2012)

¿Alguien ha comprado en Startseite ?

¿Solo se puede pagar por giro postal?


----------



## Ulisses (26 Jul 2012)

Astur147 dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha comprado en Startseite ?
> 
> ¿Solo se puede pagar por giro postal?



Parece una tienda localizada en Suiza. Ojo con los aranceles de aduanas más el IVA correspondiente.


----------



## nekcab (26 Jul 2012)

Buenas foro:

Estoy viendo la página del El Andorrano en el listado de precios. Es fantástico que indique en la misma lista, el precio de compra y el de venta.

Pero hace unos días, leyendo post's antiguos, alguien dijo que con El Andorrano, no es lo mismo aquéllos clientes que venden sin haber hecho transacciones con él, y aquellos viejos clientes que sí.

El precio de la página Web es el que ofrecería El Andorrano por defecto, pero... ¿habría otro precio en el caso de aquellos clientes que ya le compraron antes?

Ya he hablado con otras casas, y eso es lo habitual, pero en el caso de El Andorrano... ¿como os ha ido a aquellos que ya habéis hecho transacciones de antes?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## el_andorrano (26 Jul 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Buenas foro:
> 
> Estoy viendo la página del El Andorrano en el listado de precios. Es fantástico que indique en la misma lista, el precio de compra y el de venta.
> 
> ...



NI HABLAR, el precio es para todo el mundo. El oro es oro comprado en Singapur, Suiza o a un particular. 

Logicamente hay que hacer las comprobaciones y se valora diferente un lingote Good Delivery que uno de "Acuñaciones Pepito" como un Krugerrand es distinto que una medalla conmemorativa de Catalunya. En ningun caso influye el lugar en el que se ha adquirido.

Un saludo


----------



## michinato (26 Jul 2012)

¿Sabeis si Golddirect permite recoger en tienda?

En caso afirmativo, ¿sabeis hasta que importes permiten la compra anonima?

Veo en su pagina web que tienen oficina en Madrid, pero en la explicacion de la operativa y FAQs unicamente habla de envíos por correo, no comenta nada acerca de la opcion de recoger el pedido acudiendo fisicamente a su tienda.

Ya sabeis, por la tipica paranoia de que un grupo de Albano-Kosovares se haga con tus datos, el gobierno de orden de requisar, etc.


----------



## nekcab (26 Jul 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> "...Logicamente hay que hacer las comprobaciones y se *valora diferente un lingote Good Delivery* que uno de "Acuñaciones Pepito" ..."Un saludo



OK, pero, p.e., en el caso que comenta "global2309" de un lingote Heraeus, cuya casa es muy conocida, pero en el caso menciona, se trataba de un lingote de edición antigua (antes de adscribirse a Argor, ya que no estaba numerado...) ¿para vosotros daría igual en el caso de que un cliente os lo quiera vender a vosotros?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## el_andorrano (26 Jul 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> OK, pero, p.e., en el caso que comenta "global2309" de un lingote Heraeus, cuya casa es muy conocida, pero en el caso menciona, se trataba de un lingote de edición antigua (antes de adscribirse a Argor, ya que no estaba numerado...) ¿para vosotros daría igual en el caso de que un cliente os lo quiera vender a vosotros?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Todo lo que sea o haya sido Good Delivery se paga igual.

Argor-Heraeus y Heraeus siguen haciendo sus lingotes por separado.

Un saludo


----------



## takipa (26 Jul 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Bueno pues comentar que hice mi primera compra en coininvestdirect y fenomenal. Menos de una semana desde que hice la transferencia hasta que he recibido el paquete, y el servicio al cliente de 10.
> 
> Por cierto que compré una moneda de media onza alemana (la de facial de 100€ que sacan todos los años), el precio es muy competitivo para ese peso y desde luego creo que merecen la pena frente a otras monedas bullion poco conocidas tipo islas cook.





Gracias Alvono por aclarar mis dudas


----------



## nekcab (27 Jul 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> "...Logicamente hay que hacer las comprobaciones y se valora diferente un lingote Good Delivery...."



Una duda más, que algún forista representante de tienda me comentó en su día: me indicaba que los lingotes tienen la "pega" (si se puede llamar así) de que la comprobación de la autenticidad/pureza del lingote, los gastos corrían a cargo del vendedor (y mira que le hablaba de p.e, independientemente de si el lingote contaba con el certificado o no.

Por otro lado no sé si todos los lingotes cuentan con la protección de un blister que dé garantías de que NO se ha manipulado el oro....

¿Como lo hacéis vosotros?


----------



## el_andorrano (27 Jul 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Una duda más, que algún forista representante de tienda me comentó en su día: me indicaba que los lingotes tienen la "pega" (si se puede llamar así) de que la comprobación de la autenticidad/pureza del lingote, los gastos corrían a cargo del vendedor (y mira que le hablaba de p.e, independientemente de si el lingote contaba con el certificado o no.
> 
> Por otro lado no sé si todos los lingotes cuentan con la protección de un blister que dé garantías de que NO se ha manipulado el oro....
> 
> ¿Como lo hacéis vosotros?



El certificado (papel que a veces se adjunta) y el blister no es garantia de nada. Piense que es muhco mas dificil falsificar un lingote que un papel o un trozo de plastico.

Lo de la comprobacion, segun de que empresa sea si que hay que hacerlo mediante fundicion pero en principio todo lo que es good delivery tiene unas medidas, peso y densidad especifica. 

En lingotes pequeños se detectan muy facilmente las copias. Los de 500 o 1000 gramos si hay alguna duda un espectometro lo resuelve.

Logicamente si lo quieres vender a un particular es mucho mas laborioso puesto que las marcas identificativas de la veracidad son mas visibles en una moneda donde hay muchos mas detalles en los que fijarse que en una barra de oro con un sello.

Un saludo


----------



## Rafacoins (27 Jul 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> En lingotes pequeños se detectan muy facilmente las copias.
> 
> Un saludo



¿Hay muchas falsificaciones de lingotes pequeños?, ¿o mas bien son raros de ver?


----------



## j.w.pepper (27 Jul 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> El certificado (papel que a veces se adjunta) y el blister no es garantia de nada. Piense que es muhco mas dificil falsificar un lingote que un papel o un trozo de plastico.
> 
> Lo de la comprobacion, segun de que empresa sea si que hay que hacerlo mediante fundicion pero en principio todo lo que es good delivery tiene unas medidas, peso y densidad especifica.
> 
> ...



Una duda que me surge al respecto del espectrómetro. ¿Es verdad que este método es bastante fiable pero que su alcance llega solamente a unas cuantas micras de profundidad? Entonces por lo tanto se tiene que usar como método definitivo aunque también destructivo el del análisis del oro por copelación.


----------



## IzsI (2 Ago 2012)

al final como ha quedado el tema del IVA con las monedas de colección, suben del 8% al 21% ? o suben al 10%, a ver si algún forero sabe algo o el mismo el_andorrano.


----------



## BaNGo (2 Ago 2012)

pues del 8% al 10% con fecha 1 de septiembre.


----------



## quaver (2 Ago 2012)

Creo que habría que eliminar masterbullion de la primera página, al menos hasta que esté restaurado su web/dominio:

Graves Problemas informáticos. Disculpen las molestias. | www.femstore.es


----------



## GoldSilver (2 Ago 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> pues del 8% al 10% con fecha 1 de septiembre.



Hola buenas disculpa que te corriga pero he hablado con el andorrano y me ha comentado que seguirán vendiendo al mismo precio. saludos.


----------



## BaNGo (2 Ago 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> Hola buenas disculpa que te corriga pero he hablado con el andorrano y me ha comentado que seguirán vendiendo al mismo precio. saludos.



Gracias por la correccion. Entiendo que asumiran el 2% que sube el IVA.
Andorrano, pronunciese.


----------



## kosfer (3 Ago 2012)

Desconozco lo q hará el Andorrano pq tampoco sé como las factura pero las importaciones de objetos de arte, antigüedades y *objetos de colección* pasarán del 8% al 21%. Será mejor que lo aclare él de todas formas...

Conoce al detalle los nuevos tipos de IVA para productos y servicios


----------



## Goomersindo (5 Ago 2012)

¿Alguien ha comprado en la web de Philaberlin?
PhilaBerlin GmbH & Co. KG - Ihr kompetenter Edelmetallhändler aus Berlin
Tienen cosas curiosas y me gustaria contrastar la fiabilidad de esa tienda.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Ago 2012)

¿ algúna web Suiza de confianza ?


----------



## Eldenegro (8 Ago 2012)

Goomersindo dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha comprado en la web de Philaberlin?
> PhilaBerlin GmbH & Co. KG - Ihr kompetenter Edelmetallhändler aus Berlin
> Tienen cosas curiosas y me gustaria contrastar la fiabilidad de esa tienda.



Yo les he comprado alguna moneda suelta para completar la coleccion. Bastante serios, muy bien embalado


----------



## fff (8 Ago 2012)

En lo que se refiere al platino. No os lo recomiendo. Me han comentado que ni los compro oro lo quieren. EL punto de fusión del platino es muy elevado y si no tienes una cantidad de 1kg al menos en las fundiciones no lo quieren... así que cuidadin con invertir en platino :no:


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (14 Ago 2012)

yo busco onzas a 26 euros de cualquier marca (Barcelona)
ecosuper98@hotmail.com


----------



## tel (14 Ago 2012)

Goomersindo dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha comprado en la web de Philaberlin?
> PhilaBerlin GmbH & Co. KG - Ihr kompetenter Edelmetallhändler aus Berlin
> Tienen cosas curiosas y me gustaria contrastar la fiabilidad de esa tienda.



Yo les he hecho 2 pedidos, pequeños eso si, y todo muy correcto, embalaje y plazos.


----------



## superinsider (20 Ago 2012)

Segunda compra en Nürngberg edelmetalle (via copia edelmetalle).
Nürnberg Edelmetalle
Todo perfecto igual que en la primera.
A los 3 dias de hacer la transferencia les llegó el pago. Al dia siguiente te hacen el envío y tarda otros 3 en llegar a mi casa. Exactament igual que en el primer envío. 
Parezco un vendedor


----------



## santia (27 Ago 2012)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ algúna web Suiza de confianza ?





En la UE hay libre circulación de mercancias y los envíos vienen directos sin pasar por Aduanas.

Suiza está fuera de la UE. Por tanto, los envíos desde Suiza pasan Aduanas y tienes que dar explicaciones y detalles del contenido, etc.

En mi opinión, es mejor desde una web de la UE.


----------



## santia (27 Ago 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Una duda más, que algún forista representante de tienda me comentó en su día: me indicaba que los lingotes tienen la "pega" (si se puede llamar así) de que la comprobación de la autenticidad/pureza del lingote, los gastos corrían a cargo del vendedor (y mira que le hablaba de p.e, independientemente de si el lingote contaba con el certificado o no.
> 
> Por otro lado no sé si todos los lingotes cuentan con la protección de un blister que dé garantías de que NO se ha manipulado el oro....
> 
> ¿Como lo hacéis vosotros?




No todos los lingotes vienen en blíster. En general, sí que vienen en blíster los de peso igual o inferior a 100 gramos. Por eso es mejor comprar lingotes de hasta sólo 100 gramos.

Recomiendo que vengan en blíster, con certificado y, si es posible, también con kinegrama, estilo UBS o Heraeus, por ejemplo. PAMP no lleva kinegrama pero es inconfundible. Con estos no hay problema de ningún tipo, en mi opinión.

Y siempre, por supuesto, que los lingotes sean de fabricantes reconocidos por la LBMA

Por otra parte, con las monedas hay que tener también cierto cuidado.


----------



## Vidar (10 Oct 2012)

Alguien puede recomendar alguna tienda de físico en Zurich?

Estoy mirando esta en concreto, por referencias de otros foros, pero no encuentro web ni nada.

UBS Gold & Numismatics Zurich Bahnhofstr. 45 8098 Zürich Switzerland

Gracias.


----------



## monigar89 (30 Oct 2012)

adenia dijo:


> Para añadir tiendas, contesten a este hilo o envíenme MP con los enlaces.
> 
> ORO
> 
> ...




Por fin he encontrado este mensaje.

Ciode me parece muy caro.
GoldDirect tiene tienda? no lo veo en su web.
Masterbullion no me carga la web, tiene tienda también?
Luego he visto esta web que tiene tienda en Madrid, compro oro - vendo plata - monedas oro pero los precios son sin iva y se me va de presupuesto también.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (31 Oct 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Alguien puede recomendar alguna tienda de físico en Zurich?
> 
> Estoy mirando esta en concreto, por referencias de otros foros, pero no encuentro web ni nada.
> 
> ...



Pregunta en Decathlon, allí sabrán de buenos gimnasios


----------



## Vidar (2 Nov 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Pregunta en Decathlon, allí sabrán de buenos gimnasios



¿? ::

.


----------



## monigar89 (2 Nov 2012)

Este Domingo tengo pensado ir a la plaza mayor, alguien sabe algun vendedor de onzas de plata a buen precio? lo digo por ir a tiro hecho.....gracias


----------



## lucky starr (2 Nov 2012)

Delante de mi casa han puesto una tienda de marca " oro- invest" o algo así. Es la típica de compra/ venta de oro. Se puede conseguir algo interesante en este tipo de tiendas?

Otra duda. 

Como se compran monedas? Es decir, cuanto se suele pagar sobre el spot del oro en monedas sin valor numismático? 

Hay algún articulo/ post sobre como invertir en monedas para dummies/ torpes/ novatos?

Y alguna web con listas/ fotos de monedas / pesos etc.


----------



## monigar89 (2 Nov 2012)

lucky starr dijo:


> Delante de mi casa han puesto una tienda de marca " oro- invest" o algo así. Es la típica de compra/ venta de oro. Se puede conseguir algo interesante en este tipo de tiendas?



En que dirección está? llevo una semana buscando como loca tiendas para comprar a buen precio..tal vez esa sea una!


----------



## lucky starr (2 Nov 2012)

monigar89 dijo:


> En que dirección está? llevo una semana buscando como loca tiendas para comprar a buen precio..tal vez esa sea una!



Hola. Es en Getxo, Vizcaya.


----------



## Vidar (3 Nov 2012)

lucky starr dijo:


> Delante de mi casa han puesto una tienda de marca " oro- invest" o algo así. Es la típica de compra/ venta de oro. Se puede conseguir algo interesante en este tipo de tiendas?
> 
> Otra duda.
> 
> ...



mira mi firma, si lees conseguirás buena formación en metales preciosos.

.


----------



## tito346 (3 Nov 2012)

Hola, a ver si hay alguien que me pueda ayudar:

Quiero hacer un pago a coininvestdirect y su numero de cuenta es:
Account#: 
SC: 
IBAN: 
BIC (SWIFT-CODE):

ellos dicen que uses el IBAN o el BIC para que la transferencia sea como nacional.

el pago lo quiero hacer online por santander pero lo que tengo que rellenar es esto:
Entidad 4 digitos Sucursal 4 digitos D.C 2 digitos Nº de cuenta 8 digitos

como hago???

además dicen Por favor, pida al banco que ignore el campo 72 y la prioridad de la SEPA, ya que crea tasas que llevan a pagos requeridos posteriormente.
eso que lo escribo en comentarios???

una ayudita por favor...

Lo edito por si alguien es tan tonto como yo 

ok resuelto es en emitir al exterior o a otra moneda.

lo que si que no entiendo es lo de Por favor, pida al banco que ignore el campo 72 y la prioridad de la SEPA, ya que crea tasas que llevan a pagos requeridos posteriormente

y lo de gastos es compartidos como leí por ahí no???


----------



## Rafacoins (3 Nov 2012)

Hola todos, me gustaria saber si alguno de los foreros *compro oro o plata* en uno de estos *"Compro-Oro"*. 
Imagino que si pagan tan poco por el oro y la plata, es porque tambien lo venden a las refinerias muy barato, y seguramente les compense mas vendernos a nosotros que a una refineria ya que de seguro esariamos dispuestos a pagar mas la onza. Sin embargo, deben de tener alguna traba legal
Yo he intentado con una tienda de la zona y me han dicho "Compramos, no vendemos". Supongo que es porque me falto un coleguilla tabajando ahi dentro para que me ayude con la compra ya que en esa tienda no me conocen.
Que opinan?

PD: Como dato curioso-gracioso, les cuento que he preguntado por curiosidad cuando me pagaban por ua onza de filarmonica, y me han dicho 9 euros... Estafadores!!


----------



## monigar89 (3 Nov 2012)

Pedon por la ignorancia, pero por que la gente prefiere comprar en páginas de fuera? he visto varias páginas en España que venden más barato que coin invest direct (lamentablemente ninguna en Madrid).

No es mejor comprar en territorio nacional? varios foreros me han recomendado la de joyería andorrano, por ejemplo, o hay alguna razón que no he descubierto por la que merezca la pena comprar alli?

gracias


----------



## Goldmaus (3 Nov 2012)

tito346 dijo:


> ...y lo de gastos es compartidos como leí por ahí no???



La opción gastos compartidos podría crear una comisión y evitar que su pago llegue completo y tal vez tendría que hacer otra trasnferencia.

En general, se debe seleccionar la opción "gastos a mi cargo" o "gastos a mi cuenta" o cualquier opción similar.

Oiga, y publicar los datos bancarios de una companía no está prohibido si no lo hace con su autorización?

Cordialmente,


----------



## necho (3 Nov 2012)

Ninguna cuenta alemana cobra comisiones por recibir dinero del espacio económico europeo.

Por lo tanto el caso de España, a la hora de efectuar pagos a cuentas alemanas para que no os cobren comisión o si lo hacen, sólo cobren como una transferencia nacional siempre hay que escoger transferencia SEPA y "_con gastos compartidos_".

Goldmaus, con el debido respeto pero en esta ocasión estás confundiendo al personal. Ya que si el remitente escoge hacerse cargo de todos los gastos que genere la transferencia, su banco le puede meter un clave.


----------



## tito346 (3 Nov 2012)

monigar89 dijo:


> Pedon por la ignorancia, pero por que la gente prefiere comprar en páginas de fuera? he visto varias páginas en España que venden más barato que coin invest direct (lamentablemente ninguna en Madrid).
> 
> No es mejor comprar en territorio nacional? varios foreros me han recomendado la de joyería andorrano, por ejemplo, o hay alguna razón que no he descubierto por la que merezca la pena comprar alli?
> 
> gracias



Cual hay más barata que coninvestdirect???? yo no las conozco


----------



## monigar89 (3 Nov 2012)

tito346 dijo:


> Cual hay más barata que coninvestdirect???? yo no las conozco



Yo pregunté que si la web de joyería andorrano tenía los precios con iva y me respondieron que si.
En la web de coin invest direct si finalizo la compra el precio de la onza me sale más caro que joyería andorrano.

Igual estoy haciendo algo mal y no me entero......


----------



## Eddyydde (3 Nov 2012)

monigar89 dijo:


> Yo pregunté que si la web de joyería andorrano tenía los precios con iva y me respondieron que si.
> En la web de coin invest direct si finalizo la compra el precio de la onza me sale más caro que joyería andorrano.
> 
> Igual estoy haciendo algo mal y no me entero......



Buenas:

Estarás hablando de onzas de plata ¿no?, porque en las de oro el precio es inferior en coininvest.

Salu2


----------



## tito346 (4 Nov 2012)

monigar89 dijo:


> Yo pregunté que si la web de joyería andorrano tenía los precios con iva y me respondieron que si.
> En la web de coin invest direct si finalizo la compra el precio de la onza me sale más caro que joyería andorrano.
> 
> Igual estoy haciendo algo mal y no me entero......



Claro es porque es plata, el oro es más barato no tiene iva,pero esta bien saberlo.


----------



## monigar89 (4 Nov 2012)

Eddyydde dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> Estarás hablando de onzas de plata ¿no?, porque en las de oro el precio es inferior en coininvest.
> 
> Salu2



Si! perdon por la confusión!!!!


----------



## monigar89 (4 Nov 2012)

Bueno, como comenté en alguna parte....hoy di una vuelta por la plaza mayor. Ya que nadie parece saber donde comprar monedas en Madrid, me estoy elaborando un estudio I+D jajaja.

He comprado en varios puestos y este es el resumen, por si alguien le interesa...

En una primera vuelta de reconocimiento vi 3 puestos que vendían onzas a un precio razonable (hablo siempre de plata).

Uno las vendía a 33, del año 2012, está casi en frente de una tienda que se llama filatelia arias.
Otro las vendía a 32, también del 2012, en la misma acerca que el anterior pero caminando hacia la derecha de esa tiendda. Tenía sólo 8 Maples.
Un tercero las vende a 30, tenía bastantes tubos pero los años son variados. He comprado 100 mezcladas entre American Eagle, Libertad de Méjico y Filarmónicas. Me ha enseñado unas de Armenia pero no las conozco, aunque pesaban lo que tenían que pesar, no me llamaron mucho la atención y compre 1 por curiosidad. ¿Me podéis decir algo de esta moneda?? Tiene una paloma 

Lo que me ha llamado la atención es que al preguntar por factura, ningún vendedor la hace ni tiene intención de hacerla. Este último me ha dicho que si voy el domingo que viene me tiene la factura preparada..¿será verdad? Le he preguntado, y el IVA ya está incluido en los 30 euros de las monedas.

Lo lamento por todos los foreros que me han enviado privados, son muchos, pero no compraré ninguna onza a particulares que me las pongan a 30 o más teniendo ya un sitio donde según parece me hacen factura por el mismo precio.

Los que me habéis mandado ofertas por debajo de 30 os iré respondiendo, gracias!!


----------



## Cordoba (4 Nov 2012)

Una pregunta monigar, has visto monedas con premium? Como kookas , no se danos precios que hayas visto.


----------



## monigar89 (4 Nov 2012)

kookaburras este vendedor me ha dicho que para la semana que viene tiene a 32 con IVA, de 2013.

El resto me han dicho que las de 2013 40-45 euros la unidad, y años anteriores desde 55 euros. No hacen factura.

Pandas no he visto ni uno......

Onzas de oro no me he fijado mucho, pero no he visto ninguna de bullion, me imagino que a lo mejor las tienen escondidas por seguridad o que simplemente no tienen...

Monedas de españa y otros paises de oro y plata si había, pero no he preguntado precios, basicamente por que no se diferenciar las auténticas de las falsas...


----------



## Eddyydde (4 Nov 2012)

Buenas:

Estaba curioseando y me he dado cuenta que CoininvestDirect ha cambiado su política en cuanto a los gastos de envío.

Si no recuerdo mal hasta ahora te cobraban portes si el pedido estaba por debajo de 2500€ y si lo superaba eran gratis. Ahora es al revés, cuanto mas grande sea el pedido, mas te cobran por los portes.

¡Menuda faena!

Salu2


----------



## Goldmaus (4 Nov 2012)

necho dijo:


> Ninguna cuenta alemana cobra comisiones por recibir dinero del espacio económico europeo.
> 
> Por lo tanto el caso de España, a la hora de efectuar pagos a cuentas alemanas para que no os cobren comisión o si lo hacen, sólo cobren como una transferencia nacional siempre hay que escoger transferencia SEPA y "_con gastos compartidos_".
> 
> Goldmaus, con el debido respeto pero en esta ocasión estás confundiendo al personal. Ya que si el remitente escoge hacerse cargo de todos los gastos que genere la transferencia, su banco le puede meter un clave.



Hola Necho, lamentablemente no puedo -por razones de privacidad- mencionar nombres, pero hay bancos que cobran la comisión. Ya nos ha ocurrido un par de veces que el cliente hace el depósito por la cantidad de la compra pero a nuestra cuenta ha llegado menos, por la comisión.

En mi opinión, cada caso debe verificarse con cada banco, ya que no todos funcionan igual y -posiblemente- depende también del grupo bancario al que pertenezcan o con el que tengan acuerdos. 

Cordialmente,


----------



## Perillán10 (4 Nov 2012)

tito346 dijo:


> Cual hay más barata que coninvestdirect???? yo no las conozco



Hombre, pues hay varias y dependiendo de lo que quieras compar. Por ejemplo

- Philharmoniker 2012:

Münzversand Kleiner 27,50 €

Heubach Edelmetalle 27,50 €

CoinInvestDirect.com 27,64 €


-Silver Eagle 2012


Münzversand Kleiner 27,95 €

Kettner Edelmetalle 28,18 €

CoinInvestDirect.com 28,45 €

Ya si la tienda es de confianza o no... hay no me meto.

Pero por aquí tb. puedes encontrar buenos precios, por ejemplo en el hilo de compra venta entre foreros.


----------



## BaNGo (5 Nov 2012)

monigar89, las onzas de Armenia son las conocidas como Arcas de Noé.
Son bullion puro y duro y suelen ser de las económicas. Las tiradas son grandes, aunque por aquí no se mueven mucho.


----------



## Vidar (5 Nov 2012)

Eddyydde dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> Estaba curioseando y me he dado cuenta que CoininvestDirect ha cambiado su política en cuanto a los gastos de envío.
> 
> ...



Bueno es saberlo, ahora cobran hasta un máximo de 24,95€ por portes.

.


----------



## Rafacoins (15 Nov 2012)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Una pregunta de un neófito: a la hora de acumular cierta cantidad (no hablo de tener media o una docena de monedas, que eso lo tenemos todos), ¿dónde lo guardáis? ¿en un ladrillo de casa? ¿en el banco? Es que me estoy planteando una inversión "mayor" seriamente.



Guardalo en el anonimato y estarán bien resguardadas, comienza por no comentarlo en este ni en otro foro. 
Por lo demas, da igual si los metes en el fondo del cajón de los calcetines.

Solo es mi humilde opinion


----------



## hj27hj27 (15 Nov 2012)

El cajón de los calcetines es muy típico!!! Buscad otro mejor... ¿debajo del colchón?


----------



## Tichy (21 Nov 2012)

Quería comentar mi primera experiencia con Coininvestdirect por si a alguien le sirve de ayuda-orientación.

En primer lugar, todo el proceso ha sido muy rápido, en total cuatro días laborables. Hice el pedido (en su web) el jueves después de comer. Al instante recibí la factura y procedí a ordenar la transferencia. Inciso: La hice con Openbank y no me han cargado ninguna comisión. El importe era el total de la factura y en la casilla de gastos dejé la opción por defecto de la web de Openbank (gastos compartidos). La única particularidad es acordarse de poner en el texto de la transferencia la referencia que te ha dado Coininvestdirect con la factura (no es imprescindible, pero agiliza).

Seguimos: El viernes por la mañana me llega un correo de Coininvest indicando que han recibido el pago y proceden a preparar el pedido. El viernes por la tarde un nuevo correo me anuncia la salida del envío, me da un enlace del mensajero y un número de tracking y (como han señalado) me indica las características del paquete (y el peso total) para estar prevenido de posibles manipulaciones.

Siguiendo el enlace del tracking, el lunes ya me indica que tienen prevista la entrega para el miércoles "al final del día". Hoy miércoles ha llegado el paquete, con todo en orden, justo después de comer, sobre las 15:00, se ve que los alemanes acaban pronto el día.

En resumen, buena experiencia y sobre todo muy rápida.


----------



## japiluser (21 Nov 2012)

Alguien sabe la página web de la casa que acuña los kiwis ?
un saludo


----------



## necho (21 Nov 2012)

*BH Mayer's*



japiluser dijo:


> Alguien sabe la página web de la casa que acuña los kiwis ?
> un saludo



Desde el 2009 lo hace la BH Mayer's Mint


----------



## prsala (26 Nov 2012)

*OroInversor y formas de pago*

Hola, soy totalmente novato en la adquisición de monedas de inversión y me gustaría que alguien me respondiera algunas preguntas, como por ejemplo: ¿alguien sabe que tal funciona oroinversor.com?
¿por qué por internet no se puede pagar con tarjeta, sino sólo por transferencia, ingreso en cuenta o contra reembolso cuando quieres comprar oro?
¿existe alguna manera de comprar unas pocas monedas y no packs grandes o mínimos que a mí me parecen altos?
¿por qué no hay lugares físicos donde comprar monedas de invertir, contrariamente a lo que pasa con las de interés numismático?

Saludos


----------



## Dekalogo10 (26 Nov 2012)

prsala dijo:


> Hola, soy totalmente novato en la adquisición de monedas de inversión y me gustaría que alguien me respondiera algunas preguntas, como por ejemplo: ¿alguien sabe que tal funciona oroinversor.com?
> ¿por qué por internet no se puede pagar con tarjeta, sino sólo por transferencia, ingreso en cuenta o contra reembolso cuando quieres comprar oro?
> ¿existe alguna manera de comprar unas pocas monedas y no packs grandes o mínimos que a mí me parecen altos?
> ¿por qué no hay lugares físicos donde comprar monedas de invertir, contrariamente a lo que pasa con las de interés numismático?
> ...



por si te sirve de algo vendo 25 monedas bullion en tubo (total de 25 entre maples leaf y islas Cook) por 750 + gastos de envio


----------



## PajaroPiter (26 Nov 2012)

prsala dijo:


> Hola, soy totalmente novato en la adquisición de monedas de inversión y me gustaría que alguien me respondiera algunas preguntas, como por ejemplo: ¿alguien sabe que tal funciona oroinversor.com?
> ¿por qué por internet no se puede pagar con tarjeta, sino sólo por transferencia, ingreso en cuenta o contra reembolso cuando quieres comprar oro?
> ¿existe alguna manera de comprar unas pocas monedas y no packs grandes o mínimos que a mí me parecen altos?
> ¿por qué no hay lugares físicos donde comprar monedas de invertir, contrariamente a lo que pasa con las de interés numismático?
> ...



Lo primero y más importante. LEE, LEE Y VUELVE A LEER. Aquí hay mucha info muy práctica.
oroinversor, ni idea.
Transferencia. Si compras con tarjeta te van a cobrar recargo. Es debido a que el precio puede oscilar bastante en los días que pasan desde la compra al cobro.
En el andorrano o en las compra ventas entre foreros puedes comprar unas pocas monedas y así te vas iniciando.
El andorrano en Barcelona y Ciode en Madrid son tiendas físicas.


----------



## Tichy (26 Nov 2012)

> ¿alguien sabe que tal funciona oroinversor.com?



Pues no sé como funcionarán, pero los precios más que caros son de tomadura de pelo. Por aquí encontrarás referencias más baratas y fiables.


----------



## prsala (26 Nov 2012)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Aunque leo muchas cosas del foro, se ve que tengo que leer aún más. Con transferencia, según desde donde la hagas, tambien te cobran recargo.
Reitero las gracias





PajaroPiter dijo:


> Lo primero y más importante. LEE, LEE Y VUELVE A LEER. Aquí hay mucha info muy práctica.
> oroinversor, ni idea.
> Transferencia. Si compras con tarjeta te van a cobrar recargo. Es debido a que el precio puede oscilar bastante en los días que pasan desde la compra al cobro.
> En el andorrano o en las compra ventas entre foreros puedes comprar unas pocas monedas y así te vas iniciando.
> El andorrano en Barcelona y Ciode en Madrid son tiendas físicas.


----------



## prsala (26 Nov 2012)

Otra pregunta, por qué no se pueden comprar onzas de plata desde CoinInvestDirect?? me dice que no se puede


----------



## PajaroPiter (26 Nov 2012)

prsala dijo:


> Otra pregunta, por qué no se pueden comprar onzas de plata desde CoinInvestDirect?? me dice que no se puede



Han agotado su cupo anual para España.


----------



## prsala (26 Nov 2012)

Ok, gracias, me he dado cuenta después de preguntarlo.


----------



## monigar89 (27 Nov 2012)

prsala dijo:


> Hola, soy totalmente novato en la adquisición de monedas de inversión y me gustaría que alguien me respondiera algunas preguntas, como por ejemplo: ¿alguien sabe que tal funciona oroinversor.com?
> ¿por qué por internet no se puede pagar con tarjeta, sino sólo por transferencia, ingreso en cuenta o contra reembolso cuando quieres comprar oro?
> ¿existe alguna manera de comprar unas pocas monedas y no packs grandes o mínimos que a mí me parecen altos?
> ¿por qué no hay lugares físicos donde comprar monedas de invertir, contrariamente a lo que pasa con las de interés numismático?
> ...



Hola!

Yo tenia varias de esas dudas pero buscando se encuentra

En españa ya hay varias paginas para pagar con tarjeta, alguna incluso acepta paypal

Aunque te recomiendo comprar en persona siempre que puedas


----------



## santia (27 Nov 2012)

prsala dijo:


> Hola, soy totalmente novato en la adquisición de monedas de inversión y me gustaría que alguien me respondiera algunas preguntas, como por ejemplo: ¿alguien sabe que tal funciona oroinversor.com?
> ¿por qué por internet no se puede pagar con tarjeta, sino sólo por transferencia, ingreso en cuenta o contra reembolso cuando quieres comprar oro?
> ¿existe alguna manera de comprar unas pocas monedas y no packs grandes o mínimos que a mí me parecen altos?
> ¿por qué no hay lugares físicos donde comprar monedas de invertir, contrariamente a lo que pasa con las de interés numismático?
> ...



Mi opinión para cada una de las preguntas:

- Ni idea, pero oroinversor.com no es conocido.

- Se manejan cantidades importantes de dinero que interesa disponer cuanto antes.

- En monedas de oro no suelen manejarse packs, precisamente.

- El oro de inversión no es aún muy conocido. Sí que hay lugares físicos. Busca sólo sitios reconocidos como OroDirect, OroExpress y muy pocos más. Y, si estás empezando, sólo compra en ellos.


----------



## prsala (27 Nov 2012)

Muchas gracias, por tus repuestas. 
Me he comprado una moneda en Buy Gold and Silver online - CoinInvestDirect.com, no sé cómo resultará, pero la he visto citada en este foro.


----------



## ivanbg (28 Nov 2012)

Hemos hablado mucho de tiendas para comprar online. A la semana que viene viajo a Frankfurt, Alemania... ¿Alguien me recomienda una tienda física para comprar monedas bullion de plata?


----------



## prsala (28 Nov 2012)

He estado echando un ojo a la pagina de la Perth Mint, pensando en que si se pueden comprar monedas en la FNMT, ¿por qué no en Australia? He visto que la moneda de plata del Koala vale más del doble de lo que se vende en otras webs ¿cómo es posible, qué es lo que no sé interpretar? Pensaba que sería más barata, ya que es ahí donde la fabrican.


----------



## chak4l (28 Nov 2012)

Seguramente habras mirado de la perth mint las monedas de coleccion, alguna edicion especial del koala o algo asi.
Mira en esta pagina es donde venden las monedas bullion

Investing in Gold & Silver Online at the Perth Mint Bullion

Saludos



prsala dijo:


> He estado echando un ojo a la pagina de la Perth Mint, pensando en que si se pueden comprar monedas en la FNMT, ¿por qué no en Australia? He visto que la moneda de plata del Koala vale más del doble de lo que se vende en otras webs ¿cómo es posible, qué es lo que no sé interpretar? Pensaba que sería más barata, ya que es ahí donde la fabrican.


----------



## skifi (28 Nov 2012)

prsala dijo:


> He estado echando un ojo a la pagina de la Perth Mint, pensando en que si se pueden comprar monedas en la FNMT, ¿por qué no en Australia? He visto que la moneda de plata del Koala vale más del doble de lo que se vende en otras webs ¿cómo es posible, qué es lo que no sé interpretar? Pensaba que sería más barata, ya que es ahí donde la fabrican.



No olvides que es una compra extracomunitaria: Si haces el pedido desde la UE y tiene que pasar Aduanas, prepárate para una buena mordida porque este tipo de envíos no creo que se les escape.... :|


----------



## prsala (28 Nov 2012)

Pues sí, gracias, los dos tenéis razón. Puede que haya mirado la moneda que no es, que me haya confundido, y también se me pasaba por alto lo de la aduana, cosa que tengo en cuenta siempre que compro otras cosas por internet. 
Me llama la atención las tiradas anuales de monedas. La de koalas me parece baja para que en todo el mundo se pueda comprar (100000), pero ayer en una tienda en Madrid tenían varias del 2012 en el escaparate dentro de sus cápsulas.


----------



## fff (29 Nov 2012)

*"No realizo entregas en mano"*

Este es el mensaje que algunos 'nuevos' están poniendo en sus anuncios de venta de monedas.

Obviamente puede haber muchos motivos por los cuales es complicado que un forero quede con otro para comprar algunas monedas y/o intercambiar opiniones. Pero *sinceramente*, si el vendedor _no tiene ni quiere buscar tiempo_... vosotros vereis lo que haceis, a mi no me inspiran *suficiente *confianza, y no estoy diciendo que no sean correctos/legales. ienso:


----------



## PajaroPiter (29 Nov 2012)

fff dijo:


> *"No realizo entregas en mano"*
> 
> Este es el mensaje que algunos 'nuevos' están poniendo en sus anuncios de venta de monedas.
> 
> Obviamente puede haber muchos motivos por los cuales es complicado que un forero quede con otro para comprar algunas monedas y/o intercambiar opiniones. Pero sinceramente, si el vendedor no tiene ni quiere buscar tiempo... vosotros vereis lo que haceis, a mi no me inspiran suficiente confianza, y no estoy diciendo que no sean correctos/legales. ienso:



Tienes toda la razón. Eso hace dudar a los compradores. En el hilo de compra venta entre foreros hay monedas interesantes en poder de pomperos sin referencias que no hacen tratos en mano y que no se están vendiendo por falta de confianza.


----------



## santia (29 Nov 2012)

prsala dijo:


> He estado echando un ojo a la pagina de la Perth Mint, pensando en que si se pueden comprar monedas en la FNMT, ¿por qué no en Australia? He visto que la moneda de plata del Koala vale más del doble de lo que se vende en otras webs ¿cómo es posible, qué es lo que no sé interpretar? Pensaba que sería más barata, ya que es ahí donde la fabrican.



Lo que se indica sobre Aduanas es cierto. Mejor compra en países UE. Y recuerda que Suiza no está en la UE.

Austria está en la UE. Puedes comprar monedas (Filarmónicas) y lingotes on-line en el Austrian Mint AG.


----------



## Goldmaus (29 Nov 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Hemos hablado mucho de tiendas para comprar online. A la semana que viene viajo a Frankfurt, Alemania... ¿Alguien me recomienda una tienda física para comprar monedas bullion de plata?



En esta página hay que introducir el código postal correspondiente y mostrará un listado de tiendas cercanas a él. Las tiendas ahí listadas tienen, en general, una buena reputación: Münzhändler, Münzhandlung, Münzversand, Edelmetallhändler in Ihrer Nähe! . En todo caso, ésta es sólo una guía y no una recomendación de compra!

Cordialmente,


----------



## prsala (30 Nov 2012)

santia dijo:


> Lo que se indica sobre Aduanas es cierto. Mejor compra en países UE. Y recuerda que Suiza no está en la UE.
> 
> Austria está en la UE. Puedes comprar monedas (Filarmónicas) y lingotes on-line en el Austrian Mint AG.



Muchas gracias, lo he visto. Aunque yo pensaba que me iba a salir más barato. Cuesta lo mismo comprar allí una Filarmónica y que la manden que comprarla en las tiendas de la Plaza Mayor de Madrid. Incluso sale 6 euros más cara que un Koala 2012 que compré por Olavide.
Aún me quedan muchas cosas por controlar y entender. Ahí sigo.


----------



## monigar89 (3 Dic 2012)

Ya he comprado varias veces en esta web y por ahora siempre bien. numishunters recomiendo llamar antes de pagar por que alguna vez me ha pasado que el stock no está actualizado, pero lo solucionan rápido. Es una tienda de todo tipo de coleccionables, con cosas muy curiosas la verdad.

Ventajas: Aceptan paypal (pago con tarjeta) y tienen tienda en Madrid. Dan factura. Salvo algún vendedor de la plaza mayor, es de los mejores precios que he encontrado en Madrid capital.

Desventajas: Actualmente sólo abren por las mañanas de lunes a jueves aunque en la web diga lo contrario. Para los que trabajamos dificulta un poco la facilidad de pago en mano.
En la web algunas monedas son más caras que en la tienda (por ejemplo el polar bear) pero me imagino que es por las comisiones de paypal.


----------



## prsala (3 Dic 2012)

Pues sí que parece barato. Alguien más tiene alguna experiencia con esta tienda o esta web? Las condiciones que hay que aceptar para comprar monedas me parecen bastante chungas, como que uno acepta el estado en que estén las monedas sin verlas y sin poder reclamar... aunque no sé si será siempre así con todas las webs.





monigar89 dijo:


> Ya he comprado varias veces en esta web y por ahora siempre bien. numishunters recomiendo llamar antes de pagar por que alguna vez me ha pasado que el stock no está actualizado, pero lo solucionan rápido. Es una tienda de todo tipo de coleccionables, con cosas muy curiosas la verdad.
> 
> Ventajas: Aceptan paypal (pago con tarjeta) y tienen tienda en Madrid. Dan factura. Salvo algún vendedor de la plaza mayor, es de los mejores precios que he encontrado en Madrid capital.
> 
> ...


----------



## chak4l (3 Dic 2012)

Esta pagina es la antigua masterbullion.

Con eso queda todo dicho.


----------



## monigar89 (3 Dic 2012)

suele ser habitual en numismaticas y subastas ese tipo de condiciones. Basicamente se resume a que si no puedes ir a comprar en mano, ai te dicen que una moneda es SC por ejmplo, debes tomarlo por cierto bajo el criterio del profesional en cuestión.


----------



## monigar89 (3 Dic 2012)

chak4l dijo:


> Esta pagina es la antigua masterbullion.
> 
> Con eso queda todo dicho.



Y para las nuevas y nuevos... Eso que quiere decir??

Gracias


----------



## tel (3 Dic 2012)

monigar89 dijo:


> Y para las nuevas y nuevos... Eso que quiere decir??
> 
> Gracias



Que tengas cuidado  Busca por el foro y veras...


----------



## prsala (3 Dic 2012)

Ya he visto muchos comentarios desfavorables en los foros, sin embargo, el primer mensaje de este tema hace un listado de tiendas y pone ésta como fiable. Yo acabo de recibir mi primer pedido de coininvestdirect y me ha ido bien, aunque al ser el primer pedido he estado en vilo todo el tiempo.




tel dijo:


> Que tengas cuidado  Busca por el foro y veras...


----------



## quaver (4 Dic 2012)

chak4l dijo:


> Esta pagina es la antigua masterbullion.
> 
> Con eso queda todo dicho.



¿Por qué habrá registrado un nuevo dominio y no seguir con masterbullion?

Da mala sensación...


----------



## monigar89 (4 Dic 2012)

quaver dijo:


> ¿Por qué habrá registrado un nuevo dominio y no seguir con masterbullion?
> 
> Da mala sensación...




Tras un par de medias horas de lectura del foro e internet... Entiendo que

Una empresa el 21 de Junio anunció el robo de masterbullion, por lo que supongo que desde la fecha o incluso antes de dicho anuncio, ese dominio no pertenece a la misma empresa y tomando por cierto lo que dicen, desde el incidente no han tenido acceso a los pedidos ni clientes.

http://www.********.es/es/collector...mas-informaticos-disculpen-las-molestias.html

Luego en internet he leido tanto cosas malas como malisimas como buenas de masterbullion, pero solamente puedo decir que yo cuando he comprado en numishunters no he tenido problemas salvo los mencionados antes.

En este mismo foro mucha gente dice que algunos foreros hablan mal fr masterbullioosporque es su competencia más agresiva. Otros dicen haber sido estafados y otros dicen no haber tenido problema.

Como en internet siempre habrá esos debates... Una personalmente no puede hace caso de todo lo que lee. Llevo mãs de un mes preguntando por tiendas en madrid y nadie mw dixe nada.... Y ahora que doy mi opinion semipositiva todos dicen que tenga cuidado... No entiendo


----------



## prsala (4 Dic 2012)

Habrá que darse una vuelta por ahí y hacerse uno su propio criterio.




monigar89 dijo:


> Tras un par de medias horas de lectura del foro e internet... Entiendo que
> 
> Una empresa el 21 de Junio anunció el robo de masterbullion, por lo que supongo que desde la fecha o incluso antes de dicho anuncio, ese dominio no pertenece a la misma empresa y tomando por cierto lo que dicen, desde el incidente no han tenido acceso a los pedidos ni clientes.
> 
> ...


----------



## prsala (4 Dic 2012)

Y al no estar en la UE hay problemas con aduanas igual que pasaría si se pide a Perth Mint?






gamusino30 dijo:


> Si no te importa, añade que suisse gold va con Fedex o Swiss post y aplican el IVA (18%) para plata, platino y paladio sin excepcion. No sea que alguien se emocione con los precios.


----------



## Perillán10 (4 Dic 2012)

monigar89 dijo:


> Llevo mãs de un mes preguntando por tiendas en madrid y nadie mw dixe nada.... Y ahora que doy mi opinion semipositiva todos dicen que tenga cuidado... No entiendo



Pues si llevas más de un mes preguntando y nadie te ha dicho nada de ésta por algo será no? Además parece coincidir con la opinión de muchos.

Lo que no sería lógico es lo contrario.


----------



## monigar89 (4 Dic 2012)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Pues si llevas más de un mes preguntando y nadie te ha dicho nada de ésta por algo será no? Además parece coincidir con la opinión de muchos.
> 
> Lo que no sería lógico es lo contrario.



No, si es que no me han dicho nada de esta, ni de ninguna..... No se entonces si será por algo o no. 

Yo bajo mi experiencia, para comprar en madrid, en mano, es una de las mejores opciones. Y eso tampoco coincide con mucho de lo que he leido por aqui...


----------



## chak4l (4 Dic 2012)

monigar89 dijo:


> No, si es que no me han dicho nada de esta, ni de ninguna..... No se entonces si será por algo o no.
> 
> Yo bajo mi experiencia, para comprar en madrid, en mano, es una de las mejores opciones. Y eso tampoco coincide con mucho de lo que he leido por aqui...



Yo te voy a dar mi opinion personal, alguna vez he comprado en mano, en la tienda que tienen en el retiro, y sin problemas, siempre en mano y monedas que tenian en stock.
Respecto al tema de la fama, solo tienes que entrar en esta web y ver todo el historial que llevan detras 
http://nadievendemasbarato.blogspot.es/1347601013/
Si quieres saber mas, hay hilos en forocoches kilometricos, investigando a todas las webs de este grupo.

Veras que han tenido un monton de problemas, no solo vendiendo monedas sino vendiendo todo tipo de cosas. Aqui en el foro hay varios usuarios que sufrieron a esta empresa en su dia e incluso hay un hilo abierto al respecto.

Por todo lo demas, yo jamas he tenido un problema con ellos, tambien por que no me he tenido que juntar mucho, pero lo poco que me he juntado pues me pareció correcto.


----------



## monigar89 (4 Dic 2012)

chak4l dijo:


> Yo te voy a dar mi opinion personal, alguna vez he comprado en mano, en la tienda que tienen en el retiro, y sin problemas, siempre en mano y monedas que tenian en stock.
> Respecto al tema de la fama, solo tienes que entrar en esta web y ver todo el historial que llevan detras
> http://nadievendemasbarato.blogspot.es/1347601013/
> Si quieres saber mas, hay hilos en forocoches kilometricos, investigando a todas las webs de este grupo.
> ...




Si, si me he empapado de todo lo que se dice en internet, pero no me cuadra con lo que he visto. Como dices, yo no he tenido problema al comprar en tienda.

Y todos los problemas de internet parecen ser consecuencia del robo que ya comunicaron, lo que parece es que algunos compradores no se lo quierem tomar asi y responden como mejor consideran.


----------



## Perillán10 (4 Dic 2012)

monigar89 dijo:


> No, si es que no me han dicho nada de esta, ni de ninguna..... No se entonces si será por algo o no.
> 
> Yo bajo mi experiencia, para comprar en madrid, en mano, es una de las mejores opciones. Y eso tampoco coincide con mucho de lo que he leido por aqui...



Bueno, pues yo bajo mi experiencia no es de lo mejor para comprar en mano en madrid. Eso no quiere decir que haya tenido ningún problema con ellos, de hecho he comprado allí, como tu dices en mano, pero vamos solo faltaba que hubiese algún problema comprando en mano....¿Que problema puedes tener? Si te gusta te lo quedas a cambio de lo que pages y punto.

No lo he recomendado en su momento porque realmente no lo recomendaría.


----------



## prsala (7 Dic 2012)

Hola, he querido comprar monedas de plata a una Buy Gold and Silver online - CoinInvestDirect.com y no puedo, supongo que es por cuestion de que han cubierto el cupo de venta a España ya hace tiempo. Cuándo se podrá volver a intentarlo? a partir de enero? 
Sabéis otros sitios donde comprar sin que te pidan más de 500 euros o más de no sé cuántas monedas?


----------



## skifi (7 Dic 2012)

prsala dijo:


> Hola, he querido comprar monedas de plata a una Buy Gold and Silver online - CoinInvestDirect.com y no puedo, supongo que es por cuestion de que han cubierto el cupo de venta a España ya hace tiempo. Cuándo se podrá volver a intentarlo? a partir de enero?
> Sabéis otros sitios donde comprar sin que te pidan más de 500 euros o más de no sé cuántas monedas?



Tienes un buen listado en Silber-investor, y cuando consultas cada moneda te indica el pedido mínimo de cada tienda.


----------



## Visrul (8 Dic 2012)

prsala dijo:


> Hola, he querido comprar monedas de plata a una Buy Gold and Silver online - CoinInvestDirect.com y no puedo, supongo que es por cuestion de que han cubierto el cupo de venta a España ya hace tiempo. Cuándo se podrá volver a intentarlo? a partir de enero?
> Sabéis otros sitios donde comprar sin que te pidan más de 500 euros o más de no sé cuántas monedas?



En estos dos sitios he comprado hace menos de un mes en uno y mes y medio en otro y sin problemas:

Emporium Hamburg - Silberwerte - Der Edelmetallhandel bürgt für diskrete Beratung zu günstigen Preisen, ob Silbermünzen, Goldmünzen, Barren, Geldanlage und Investorenpakete.

PhilaBerlin GmbH & Co. KG - Ihr kompetenter Edelmetallhändler aus Berlin


----------



## prsala (8 Dic 2012)

Muchas gracias, pero no sé alemán. Tengo que usar sólo las que estén en ingles (o quizás frances... ) pero de aleman, nada de nada


----------



## Maimónides (9 Dic 2012)

Hola compañeros, permitidme una pregunta de novato:
Cómo es posible que el Andorrano tenga (en plata bullion) precios más competitivos que algunas webs alemanas, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta la diferencia de IVA. 
No es que me queje, sé que es serio y eficiente como el que más (por experiencia propia), pero me resulta sorpendente. Igual el Iva se paga en un segundo tiempo y yo no me he enterado?
Gracias


----------



## Visrul (9 Dic 2012)

prsala dijo:


> Muchas gracias, pero no sé alemán. Tengo que usar sólo las que estén en ingles (o quizás frances... ) pero de aleman, nada de nada



Yo tampoco entiendo alemán. Una de ellas está también en inglés.

Yo me puse en contacto con ellas por email y me orientaron. Por otro lado para hacer la compra en la que está sólo en alemán con tener el traslator de google al lado, sin problemas. Tardas un poco mas, pero sin problemas.

Y si no siempre te quedará el andorrano. Precios similares aunque no tanta variedad.


----------



## skifi (9 Dic 2012)

Maimónides dijo:


> Hola compañeros, permitidme una pregunta de novato:
> Cómo es posible que el Andorrano tenga (en plata bullion) precios más competitivos que algunas webs alemanas, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta la diferencia de IVA.
> No es que me queje, sé que es serio y eficiente como el que más (por experiencia propia), pero me resulta sorpendente. Igual el Iva se paga en un segundo tiempo y yo no me he enterado?
> Gracias



Hasta lo que tengo entendido, El Andorrano vende las monedas con IVA al 8%, considerándolas monedas de colección (lo cual debe ser legal, porque es un comercio serio, pero esto es algo que afecta al que te lo vende, no al comprador). Es por ello que es bastante competitivo, sobre todo en tiendas españolas. Hasta lo que yo sé, el IVA está incluido en los precios de su página.


----------



## prsala (9 Dic 2012)

Muchas gracias, es una dirección muy conveniente, porque entre otras cosas, te dice la compra mínima de cada web. Por ejemplo, el Andorrano puede ser barato, pero no puedes comprar por una cantidad baja de dinero, y con la web que dices puedes buscar dónde comprar por menos.
Saludos




skifi dijo:


> Tienes un buen listado en Silber-investor, y cuando consultas cada moneda te indica el pedido mínimo de cada tienda.


----------



## Maimónides (9 Dic 2012)

skifi dijo:


> Hasta lo que tengo entendido, El Andorrano vende las monedas con IVA al 8%, considerándolas monedas de colección (lo cual debe ser legal, porque es un comercio serio, pero esto es algo que afecta al que te lo vende, no al comprador). Es por ello que es bastante competitivo, sobre todo en tiendas españolas. Hasta lo que yo sé, el IVA está incluido en los precios de su página.



Efectivamente sus precios de venta son con iva incluido. La cuestión es que desconocía cómo lo aplicaba, pero ya me lo has aclarado a la perfección.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## prsala (13 Dic 2012)

*donde comprar Monedas 1/10 oz de Platino?*

Hola, sabéis si hay webs de la UE o españolas que vendan monedas de 1/10 oz de platino? He visto que la Perth Minth tiene, con una tirada muy baja. No tengo monedas de platino y me apetece, pero es aún más caro que el oro.
Saludos


----------



## Eldenegro (13 Dic 2012)

prsala dijo:


> Hola, sabéis si hay webs de la UE o españolas que vendan monedas de 1/10 oz de platino? He visto que la Perth Minth tiene, con una tirada muy baja. No tengo monedas de platino y me apetece, pero es aún más caro que el oro.
> Saludos



El platino ultimamente esta cotizando por debajo del oro (bueno en varias ocasiones los ultimos años) pero cuesta trabajarlo mas q el oro

Podria probar con la Pobjoy mint x los nobles de la isla d Man


----------



## prsala (13 Dic 2012)

Muchas gracias, 
he visto que ya no las acuñan desde hace unos años y en la web de Pobjoy no la tienen.
Voy a ver si en otras webs las veo.
Además, el barco vikingo es bonito

Saludos


----------



## Eldenegro (13 Dic 2012)

prsala dijo:


> Muchas gracias,
> he visto que ya no las acuñan desde hace unos años y en la web de Pobjoy no la tienen.
> Voy a ver si en otras webs las veo.
> Además, el barco vikingo es bonito
> ...



Yo tengo 1/10 del año 84 o por ahi. Es muy chula la moneda. Quien seguro que sigue acuñando platino es la Perth Mint y la Canadian Royal Mint. Perdone, pensaba que en la isla de Man seguian acuñando sus "Nobles"


----------



## prsala (13 Dic 2012)

He visto que en la Perth Mint sí hay, son bonitas, de animales, aunque algo pintadas con colores para mi gusto. He visto que no cobran gastos de envío si es el primer pedido, pero hay un gasto que está alrededor del 20% de precio final (unos 60 euros para las 1/10 oz) que deben de ser las aduanas.


----------



## Vidar (13 Dic 2012)

prsala dijo:


> Hola, sabéis si hay webs de la UE o españolas que vendan monedas de 1/10 oz de platino? He visto que la Perth Minth tiene, con una tirada muy baja. No tengo monedas de platino y me apetece, pero es aún más caro que el oro.
> Saludos



Te aconsejo que no compres platino.

.


----------



## santia (13 Dic 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Te aconsejo que no compres platino.



Mi consejo es el mismo.

El platino no es un metal monetario.


----------



## prsala (13 Dic 2012)

Hola, 
me parece que viendo precios y lo escaso y lejano que es el platino, no voy a comprar nada, era más bien como una ilusión más que una inversión, de todos modos.
Pero podrías darme tu explicación de por qué me aconsejas no comprar?

Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## Vidar (14 Dic 2012)

por que a precio de oro te van a dar algo muy parecido visualmente a la plata que no te recomprará nadie salvo alguna joyería bajando mucho el precio y además pagarás IVA en la aduana aunque lo compres en Australia.

Te saldrá más caro que el oro.


----------



## prsala (14 Dic 2012)

Bueno, todo esto me resulta complicado de entender aún. Por un lado el platino es muy caro para comprarlo pero si lo quieres vender tendrías que abaratarlo... pero el precio por el que lo compras no baja... quizás por eso cada vez hay menos acuñaciones.
Por otro lado ya he visto que no tiene valor de metal monetario, y eso también es importante tenerlo en cuenta.
Estas dos cosas hacen que si tienes platino es sólo porque te parece bonito... pero si se parece a la plata... entonces mejor tienes plata, que es más barata y además tiene valor monetario.
Entonces por qué es tan caro el platino si no vale para nada y su única importancia es su escasez?
Qué complicado todo


----------



## SuperLonchafinista (15 Dic 2012)

Hola, estoy pensando en comprar oro de inversión. Por lo que he leído en este foro las monedas se venden mejor que los lingotes pero a quién? La misma empresa que te las vende te las puede comprar años más tarde? Porque estoy leyendo en coininvestdirect.com que sólo están interesados en comprar las monedas que aparecen en su página. Y si la moneda que compro hoy dentro de unos años no están interesados en comprarla?


----------



## Denaar (15 Dic 2012)

En este mismo foro existe un hilo de compra-venta de oro entre foreros o en ebay o en todo coleccion o incluso en el supuesto caso de un incremento sustancial del precio del oro ,dentro de unos años ,podria salirte rentable,aunque lo dudo, venderla en un a tienda compro-oro.
A no ser que compres una moneda poco vistosa a los ojos ,no deberias tener demasiados problemas en venderla siempre y cuando no te excedas con el precio de la moneda en relacion al spot del oro en el momento que decidas venderla.


----------



## SuperLonchafinista (15 Dic 2012)

Ok, gracias. A ver si se pasa un forero que haya vendido a tiendas como la que he dicho y nos comenta su experiencia.


----------



## els22 (15 Dic 2012)

Hola,por favor, alguien sabe si desde España se puede comprar directamente en la Canada mint?.Si se pudiese,como se puede pagar y el envio como lo hacen.¿Alguna experiencia de alguien?.Gracias de antemano.


----------



## chak4l (15 Dic 2012)

els22 dijo:


> Hola,por favor, alguien sabe si desde España se puede comprar directamente en la Canada mint?.Si se pudiese,como se puede pagar y el envio como lo hacen.¿Alguna experiencia de alguien?.Gracias de antemano.



No hacen envios directamente a España, para adquirir sus monedas tiene que ser a traves de los dealers autorizados.
De todas maneras no se si compensaria por los gastos de envío y aparte de correr el riesgo para el caso de la plata que tengas que pagar la mordid.. digo el arancel correspondiente.
En su pagina web pone los paises a los que envían directamente aparte de Canada y EEUU:

Germany 
United Kingdom 
Poland 
France 
Japan 
South Korea 
Australia 
Netherlands 
Italy


----------



## Cali (16 Dic 2012)

Duda de novato caballeros.

Las monedas plata de ebay al ser entre particulares (dentro UE) no tendrian iva entiendo , ¿luego podria venir hacienda a reclamarte algo?


----------



## txaime (16 Dic 2012)

Que modenas recomendais para iniciarse? Solo estoy interesado en oro. Estoy leyendo y la verdad en mi caso es para proteger una muy pequeña parte de ahorro por lo que imagino que lo msa recomendable es la que tenga el precio mas cercano al spot actual, cierto?


----------



## Vidar (16 Dic 2012)

txaime dijo:


> Que modenas recomendais para iniciarse? Solo estoy interesado en oro. Estoy leyendo y la verdad en mi caso es para proteger una muy pequeña parte de ahorro por lo que imagino que lo msa recomendable es la que tenga el precio mas cercano al spot actual, cierto?



Lo más próximo a spot suelen ser las monedas de 1 oz. normales .999 maples, kangaroos. 

.


----------



## prsala (16 Dic 2012)

¿Te refieres a los soberanos o a las de 25 ptas de Alfonso XII? ¿son más baratas por gramo?



BaNGo dijo:


> Sin descartar la moneda histórica a SPOT que es todavía más econónica.
> Por contra es más difícil para un neófito y podría haber más falsificaciones.


----------



## Gimli (16 Dic 2012)

No es que quiera darte faena extra Bango, pero podrías abrir un hilo con distintas monedas de oro que se pueden encontrar a precios cercanos al spot como las que comentas. Podriamos complementarlo con fotos, pesos y leyes de manera que fuera fácil calcular su bullion value. Prometo colaborar! Que le parece al resto de foreros?


----------



## prsala (16 Dic 2012)

Y dónde mejor comprarlas: en sus "mints", webs alemanas, españolas, tiendas, mercadillos...


----------



## arckan69 (16 Dic 2012)

Bueno bueno, se acerca el 1 de enero, y con él volvemos a poder comprar en tiendas alemanas. 

Sí, pero... en cuáles? Tenéis alguna recomendación ?


----------



## adimora (16 Dic 2012)

Estaria interesado en comprar cuando salgan. las monedas de 1 onza de plata
del 2013 de Canada, china, australia, usa, mexico y inglaterra (britanias)

Si alguien esta interesado en venderlas, que me lo diga

saludos


----------



## prsala (17 Dic 2012)

Sigue siendo el IVA del 7%?




arckan69 dijo:


> Bueno bueno, se acerca el 1 de enero, y con él volvemos a poder comprar en tiendas alemanas.
> 
> Sí, pero... en cuáles? Tenéis alguna recomendación ?


----------



## Visrul (17 Dic 2012)

prsala dijo:


> Sigue siendo el IVA del 7%?



De momento al parecer si, se postpone un año la subida del mismo en Alemania


----------



## ivanbg (17 Dic 2012)

arckan69 dijo:


> Bueno bueno, se acerca el 1 de enero, y con él volvemos a poder comprar en tiendas alemanas.
> 
> Sí, pero... en cuáles? Tenéis alguna recomendación ?



Puedes ver la comparativa de precios en las tiendas alemanas en:

Gold.de - Edelmetall Preisvergleich für Gold, Silber, Barren und Münzen kaufen


----------



## arckan69 (17 Dic 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Puedes ver la comparativa de precios en las tiendas alemanas en:
> 
> Gold.de - Edelmetall Preisvergleich für Gold, Silber, Barren und Münzen kaufen



muchas gracias, conocía el enlace, pero por eso quería saber de todas las que salen más baratas cuales son las más recomendadas. Gracias!


----------



## prsala (17 Dic 2012)

Yo he comprado en Coininvestdirect y me fue muy bien, aunque se me hace más pesado hacer una transferencia que pagar con tarjeta


----------



## ivanbg (17 Dic 2012)

arckan69 dijo:


> muchas gracias, conocía el enlace, pero por eso quería saber de todas las que salen más baratas cuales son las más recomendadas. Gracias!



Estas se han recomendado alguna vez en el foro:

Edelmetalle Andreas Heubach - Gold Silber Platinum Palladium

https://www.geiger-edelmetalle.de/shop_content.php/coID/9/language/en

Gold-Dreams Edelmetalle | Gold, Silber, Münzen, Barren kaufen

Yo he comprado en:

Emporium Hamburg - Silberwerte - Der Edelmetallhandel bürgt für diskrete Beratung zu günstigen Preisen, ob Silbermünzen, Goldmünzen, Barren, Geldanlage und Investorenpakete.

Y todo muy correcto. No tienen el mejor precio pero son muy serios y el envio tardo apenas unos 10 días en llegarme. Incluso me llamaron al móvil en español


----------



## victormog (17 Dic 2012)

He estado buscando por el foro pero no encuentro respuesta. ¿Sabéis si hay alguna tienda recomendada para comprar monedas en Galicia? Me da igual Coruña, Vigo, Santiago, Ourense....
Gracias.


----------



## lucky starr (18 Dic 2012)

¿Donde puedo comprar un estuche para 12 monedas de plata? A ser posible barato.


----------



## DenariusGold (19 Dic 2012)

*Nueva Tienda en España*

Buenos días A todos... Hemos abierto hace unas pocas semanas una tienda online. Espero que les guste. Les invito a que me manden un MP si tienen preguntas, sugerencias, consultas especiales... Si desea adquirir alguna referencia de moneda que no tenemos en catalogo, pongase en contacto conmigo y seguro que le podre ayudar a conseguirlas. Estoy a vuestra disposicion para cualquier consulta. Saludos, Miguel

www.monedasylingotesdeoro.com


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Dic 2012)

DenariusGold dijo:


> Buenos días A todos... Hemos abierto hace unas pocas semanas una tienda online. Espero que les guste. Les invito a que me manden un MP si tienen preguntas, sugerencias, consultas especiales... Si desea adquirir alguna referencia de moneda que no tenemos en catalogo, pongase en contacto conmigo y seguro que le podre ayudar a conseguirlas. Estoy a vuestra disposicion para cualquier consulta. Saludos, Miguel
> 
> www.monedasylingotesdeoro.com



Bonita web, no he probado el proceso de compra pero tiene buena pinta. Dos sugerencias sobre dos aspectos que son de los primeros que miro en una web de metales:

1. Pago por PayPal: todos aquellos que tenemos ingresos por PayPal valoramos mucho poder hacer el pago mediante PayPal, asumiendo sin problemas un recargo por la comisión que cobra PayPal. Según parece vais a implementar pago con tarjeta, seria una lástima que no aprovecharais para incluir PayPal.

2. Portes: Muy interesante lo de portes gratuitos para compras superiores a 2.500€. Lástima que el umbral esté tan cerca del máximo de 3.000 euros que muchos preferimos no superar en una sola compra para no disparar radares. Deberiais ofrecer también un coste fijo reducido (5-10€?) para compras superiores a 300€, por ejemplo. En cualquier caso deberíais indicar tarifas concretas para compras inferiores a 2.500€ que serán muy habituales.

Espero que seáis profesionales serios y que os vaya muy bien el negocio!


----------



## fff (19 Dic 2012)

cuyo importe anual acumulado de operaciones supere los 1.000 euros.

Imagino que quiere decir 10.000 euros...


----------



## DenariusGold (19 Dic 2012)

Gracias por los comentarios ! Aprecio el feedback... No llevo el tema legal del limite de los 1000 euros/año, lo voy a reflejar para que se compruebe este limite. En cuanto a paypal, el riesgo con instrumentos financieros que fluctuan, es que un cliente que compra con paypal puede en teoria "congelar" el pago durante un mes (sin razon a no ser que sea para cancelar una venta realizada, motivado por un precio spot que ha sufrido una caída). Ademas, el recargo de 3,5% / 4% nos parecía un freno.. Pero si como indica, algunos prefieren esta opcion de pago a pesar del recargo, lo reflejaré al resto del equipo. En cuanto a costes de envío, siempre es una problematica dificil de resolver... Los envíos express por UPS con seguro cuestan mas de 5euros... Es dificil proponer costes de envíos mas agresivos, pero lo miraremos a ver si se puede mejorar un poco.
De nuevo gracias por vuestros mensajes!

Un saludo.


----------



## Cali (19 Dic 2012)

La web tiene una pinta estupenda , si sois serios en un negocio donde se mueve tanto dinero lo demas vendra rodado , suerte.

Echo en falta un boton para ordenar los productos por precio , peso etc...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Dic 2012)

Lo de la identificacion de DNI y limite de 1.000€/año no me habia fijado, pero ahora he visto que esta en dos paginas diferentes. En cuaquier caso es un tema importante que me hecha un poco para atras.

Al navegar por monedas he echado en falsa poder filtrar por pesos, tambien me ha estrañado que ni hubieran krugerrands de 1/4 oz y si de 1, 1/2 y 1/10.


----------



## Nibble (19 Dic 2012)

DenariusGold dijo:


> Gracias por los comentarios ! Aprecio el feedback... No llevo el tema legal del limite de los 1000 euros/año, lo voy a reflejar para que se compruebe este limite. En cuanto a paypal, el riesgo con instrumentos financieros que fluctuan, es que un cliente que compra con paypal puede en teoria "congelar" el pago durante un mes (sin razon a no ser que sea para cancelar una venta realizada, motivado por un precio spot que ha sufrido una caída). Ademas, el recargo de 3,5% / 4% nos parecía un freno.. Pero si como indica, algunos prefieren esta opcion de pago a pesar del recargo, lo reflejaré al resto del equipo. En cuanto a costes de envío, siempre es una problematica dificil de resolver... Los envíos express por UPS con seguro cuestan mas de 5euros... Es dificil proponer costes de envíos mas agresivos, pero lo miraremos a ver si se puede mejorar un poco.
> De nuevo gracias por vuestros mensajes!
> 
> Un saludo.



Me uno a la felicitación, tiene buena pinta la tienda.

Para cantidades no muy grandes muchos no buscamos ni UPS ni envío express ni seguro, nos basta con un envío certificado por Correos de toda la vida. Es mas barato y, para los que no podemos recibir paquetes en el trabajo, también es mucho mas cómodo (lo habitual es tener una oficina de Correos cerca, todo lo contrario que con las empresas de mensajería).

Otra sugerencia sería que pusiérais los precios completos con su IVA (en el caso de la plata), que es lo habitual en la venta online. Encontrarse con el incremento a posteriori, según mi opinión, solo provoca recelo en los clientes ante la apariencia de que intentáis esconder la verdad. Además en ningún sitio visible pone que son precios sin IVA.

Pues lo dicho, suerte con la web.


----------



## DenariusGold (20 Dic 2012)

Cali dijo:


> La web tiene una pinta estupenda , si sois serios en un negocio donde se mueve tanto dinero lo demas vendra rodado , suerte.
> 
> Echo en falta un boton para ordenar los productos por precio , peso etc...



Gracias Cali ! Te aseguro que somos de lo mas serio que te puedas encontrar o y espero que con el tiempo se nos conozca por nuestra fiabilidad, seriedad y profesionalidad... step by step... 
Apunto la sugerencia de filtros por precio, pesos

Gracias EstudianteTesorero por tu feedback adicional... Se intentará añadir mas referencias....

@Nibble.. Lo mismo, gracias por tu mensaje y por haber dedicado algo de tiempo en visitar la web, se agradece. El tema del IVA se indica en las FAQs, pero quizas tengas razon y no sería mala idea de incluirlo en el precio visible, antes de la formalización de la compra... En cuanto a envios via correos (carta certificada), tambien lo tomo en cuenta. Gracias ! muy enriquecedor todos vuestros comentarios.

Saludos


----------



## monigar89 (21 Dic 2012)

Lo cierto es que encontrar Paypal fuera de Ebay ya es todo un logro, por el momento creo que no más de un par de webs nacionales usan esta forma de pago, y para clientes como yo es una opción excelente, es rápido, sencillo y da mucha seguridad y tranquilidad.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Dic 2012)

monigar89 dijo:


> Lo cierto es que encontrar Paypal fuera de Ebay ya es todo un logro, por el momento creo que no más de un par de webs nacionales usan esta forma de pago, y para clientes como yo es una opción excelente, es rápido, sencillo y da mucha seguridad y tranquilidad.



De webs nacionales con PayPal solo conozco el Andorrano, conoces alguna otra? me interesaría mucho para no tener que pagar tantos portes des de Alemania o UK.


----------



## monigar89 (22 Dic 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> De webs nacionales con PayPal solo conozco el Andorrano, conoces alguna otra? me interesaría mucho para no tener que pagar tantos portes des de Alemania o UK.



Http://www.numishunters.com aunque no hacen envios hasta el 7 de Enero.

Cuando compro por internet me llega bien o me llaman si hay problemas.
Cuando compro en tienda.. Sin problemas hasta la fecha salvo su mal horario.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Dic 2012)

monigar89 dijo:


> Http://www.numishunters.com aunque no hacen envios hasta el 7 de Enero.
> 
> Cuando compro por internet me llega bien o me llaman si hay problemas.
> Cuando compro en tienda.. Sin problemas hasta la fecha salvo su mal horario.



Muchísimas gracias! no la conocía y tiene buena pinta


----------



## amar35 (22 Dic 2012)

monigar89 dijo:


> Http://www.numishunters.com aunque no hacen envios hasta el 7 de Enero.
> 
> Cuando compro por internet me llega bien o me llaman si hay problemas.
> Cuando compro en tienda.. Sin problemas hasta la fecha salvo su mal horario.




Si que tiene buena pinta esta pagina.
¿habeis comprado alguno en ella?
Me sale envio gratuito siempre,¿es así?


----------



## monigar89 (22 Dic 2012)

Yo ya comenté. Bajo mi experiencia todo bien

Pese a leer mucho en foros por consejos de foreros sobre masterbullion, mi experiencia al menos no coincide con las opiniones negativa. Aunque nunca compre en masterbullio
, en numishunters todo fue correcto.

Sigo pensando que hay aspectos mejorables, pero calidad-precio y opciones de pago y envio me parecen razonables.


Si cobran el envio a no ser que pagues en tienda o que tengas el programa fidelidad que aun no se muy bien lo que es... Me informaré en Enero cuando pueda acercarme. Yo cuando no he comprado en tienda he elegido la opción de halcurier que tienen de 24 horas y ha sido correcto el tiempo


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Dic 2012)

Por si le sirve de algo a otros interesados, en los últimos días he realizado varias compras en Numishunters. Es un poco más caro que en Andorrano, pero tienen mejor servicio, además de una excelente comunicación, aparte de que el envio es sumamente rápido. En su "debe" está que no tienen la variedad de otras tiendas, pero las "básicas" sí que las tienen, aparte de que es el único lugar donde he encontrado las Arcas de Noé sin tener que realizar una gran compra de las mismas. El transporte sí que es gratuíto, pero para ello, al efectuar la compra, marcar "fidelización" en gastos de envio. 
Resumiendo, en lo personal, mi valoración de esa tienda es más que positiva. Aunque tengo que decir que, de acuerdo a la conversación mantenida ayer, apenas tenían monedas de Plata por vender, al menos de las que yo quería. En Andorrano me pasó lo mismo. En Numishunters me dijeron que habían agotado las monedas que había solicitado por la gran demanda que había habido a raíz de la actual caída de la Plata. En Andorrano las "explicaciones" me convencieron menos,,, Aquí pienso que prefieren esperar a una recuperación de los precios.
Saludos.


----------



## eufcb5 (23 Dic 2012)

pregunta de un novato hay alguna diferencia a la hora de vender entre la marca heareus y otras marcas que tienen joyerias como el andorrano a la hora de vender el oro estan igual de consideradas??gracias


----------



## prsala (24 Dic 2012)

*Monedas Proof?*

Hola, os quiero preguntar, a los que más sabéis, si existe la posibilidad de adquirir monedas de plata como la Britannia, o Eagle en calidad Proof. Las monedas autralianas son de calidad BU, pero las anteriores me gustaría tenerlar en proof, si es que existen.
Sabéis dónde podría adquirirlas y si son mucho más caras que las habituales S/C???
Saludos y gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Dic 2012)

# prsala: Hay bastantes sitios donde adquirir las Britannias, aquí en el foro busca a necho que me parece que las vende. También se pueden obtener en andorrano, aunque ahí quizás no tengas variedad de años. Las Eagle Silver Proof no sé dónde las puedes obtener y lo que sí sé es que son bastante caras en relación a las otras, al menos los precios que he visto en tiendas de Numismática en EE.UU., aunque hay que decir que son muy bonitas.
Saludos.


----------



## prsala (25 Dic 2012)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
Seguiré las indicaciones que me dices. Ya había visto que en sus respectivas Mints eran bastante más caras que las de S/C, pero en las otras webs de ventas de monedas no he descubierto las Proof aún de estas monedas.

Saludos




fernandojcg dijo:


> # prsala: Hay bastantes sitios donde adquirir las Britannias, aquí en el foro busca a necho que me parece que las vende. También se pueden obtener en andorrano, aunque ahí quizás no tengas variedad de años. Las Eagle Silver Proof no sé dónde las puedes obtener y lo que sí sé es que son bastante caras en relación a las otras, al menos los precios que he visto en tiendas de Numismática en EE.UU., aunque hay que decir que son muy bonitas.
> Saludos.


----------



## anitalafantastica (26 Dic 2012)

*100 Euros de oro como refugio*

Buenas,

He comprado algunas krugerrands, filarmonicas y maples como refugio de unos ahorrillos y acabo de ver unas 1/2 onza de 100 euros alemanas que son algo mas baratas que las anteriores ¿como las veis?
100 Euro Gold Deutschland | Gold-Dreams Edelmetalle - Europaweiter Versandhandel seit 2006

Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Dic 2012)

Hola, anitalafantastica: El precio está bien, de acuerdo a la cotización actual. Hace pocos minutos el Oro estaba cotizando a 1667 $ la Onza y el ERU/USD a 1,3219, pero en los mercados americanos la sesión acaba de comenzar y de ahí al final puedes "arrancar" algunos euros.
De todas formas, piensa que los Metales están corrigiendo y, de momento, no parece que la caída haya tocado fondo, aunque tampoco espero que se caíga mucho más a corto plazo. Es posible que esta semana consigas precios mejores, pero eso nadie te lo puede asegurar. También depende de si vas a "largo" plazo, a "preservar" capital, etc. Si es para "especular" no te aconsejo este tipo de "inversión".
Saludos.


----------



## anitalafantastica (26 Dic 2012)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, anitalafantastica: El precio está bien, de acuerdo a la cotización actual. Hace pocos minutos el Oro estaba cotizando a 1667 $ la Onza y el ERU/USD a 1,3219, pero en los mercados americanos la sesión acaba de comenzar y de ahí al final puedes "arrancar" algunos euros.
> De todas formas, piensa que los Metales están corrigiendo y, de momento, no parece que la caída haya tocado fondo, aunque tampoco espero que se caíga mucho más a corto plazo. Es posible que esta semana consigas precios mejores, pero eso nadie te lo puede asegurar. También depende de si vas a "largo" plazo, a "preservar" capital, etc. Si es para "especular" no te aconsejo este tipo de "inversión".
> Saludos.



No,no es para especular ni tampoco como inversión es simplemente para "preservar" como tu dices o como "refugio" que lo llamo yo y en principio a muy largo plazo por eso solo compro monedas sin plus numismatico.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (27 Dic 2012)

anitalafantastica dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> He comprado algunas krugerrands, filarmonicas y maples como refugio de unos ahorrillos y acabo de ver unas 1/2 onza de 100 euros alemanas que son algo mas baratas que las anteriores ¿como las veis?
> 100 Euro Gold Deutschland | Gold-Dreams Edelmetalle - Europaweiter Versandhandel seit 2006
> ...



Siento ir contra la tendencia metalera, pero comprar metales como refugio se me antoja a los que hace años compraban fincas rústicas como "respaldo". Solía ser gente "de la City" con negocios o trabajos en auge y lucrativos que pensaban en invertir en cosas seguras, como "respaldo" solían decir. Un campesino que conozco, al que preguntaron el porvenir de este "respaldo", les contestó que contra un marge (margen o pared divisoria de bancales) era también un buen respaldo para hacer la siesta. 

Lo mismo pasa con los metales, o peor, porque supone un añadido de inseguridad por guardarlos en casa. Mal negocio, mala inversión y peor refugio. Es mi opinión personal, por supuesto.


----------



## Preset Station (28 Dic 2012)

¿Conocéis algún sitio fiable para comprar soberanos 2013? Las tiendas inglesas que he encontrado o no envían a España o exigen transferencia bancaria.


----------



## prsala (28 Dic 2012)

En este hilo encontrarás webs de venta de monedas y también otras que indican qué web vende mejor. Lo de pagar con transferencia no es algo tan extraño, quizás tendrás que ir haciéndote a la idea.


----------



## DenariusGold (31 Dic 2012)

Buenas tardes Preset Station, le he mandado un MP... ;-)

Aprovecho la ocasion para desear a toda la comunidad del foro un FELIZ 2013 !!! Saludos


----------



## prsala (1 Ene 2013)

*cupo de monedas de plata en Alemania*

Hola, sabéis si con el nuevo año se renueva la venta de monedas de plata a España desde aquellas webs alemanas que ya tenían cubierto el cupo?
Yo quiero comprar pocas monedas y a buen precio, y en algunas webs como el andorrano piden un mínimo y otras alemanas son solamente en aleman, y yo no sé.


----------



## Gallina (1 Ene 2013)

Preset Station dijo:


> ¿Conocéis algún sitio fiable para comprar soberanos 2013? Las tiendas inglesas que he encontrado o no envían a España o exigen transferencia bancaria.



Hola.

En Buy Gold and Silver online - CoinInvestDirect.com los tienen y a un buen precio. No he hecho pedidos pero los comentarios que he leído de los foreros lo dan como una tienda muy fiable.

:cook:


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2013)

Hola, prsala: En España hay tiendas que también venden a un precio aceptable. Ciertamente, en Andorrano como vayas allí, a la tienda física, es difícil que te vendan monedas por debajo del mínimo que requieren. Yo hace poco compré en Numishunters, que tiene tienda física en Madrid. Tienen un buen servicio, aunque tuvé problemas con algunas monedas pues las habían agotado. Puedes entrar en su web, apuntar el teléfono y les llamas primero. Si haces pedido, para ahorrarte gastos de envio, en ese apartado marca "fidelización". Si vas a por "premium" en este hilo hay foreros interesantes, busca a necho o chak4l, con los que tengo en trámite unas adquisiciones. Me parece que también hay un nuevo forero que tiene una tienda de venta de monedas, seguro que si buscas un poco atrás de este hilo lo encuentras.
Sobre las tiendas de Alemania, tienes que tener en cuenta los costes: transferencia, gastos de envio, etc. Entonces, para pequeñas cantidades, no sé si compensa y eso tendrás que evaluarlo.En español tienes estas tiendas:
CoinInvestDirect y Gold Maus Shop.
Y en Inglés:
Auruminvest y Silber-Werte.
Supongo que debe haber otras, pero esas son las que yo conozco.
Saludos.


----------



## prsala (1 Ene 2013)

Muchas gracias, voy a ver lo que me dices.


----------



## prsala (2 Ene 2013)

Ya he visto, es curioso que en coininvestdirect la plata tiene un 7 % de IVA por ser una pagina alemana, pero te añaden un 10% por "costes de manipulación", cosa que no ocurre con monedas de oro, en el que ni hay IVA ni hay ese coste de "manipulación". Ambos metales tienen además el gasto de envío, pero que es fijo, así que a mayor número de monedas, menos pagas en proporción.


----------



## Hacendado (11 Ene 2013)

Ahí va otra web donde mirar las últimas noticias de oro:

Inversion y oro - Página sobre inversión, oro y metales preciosos


----------



## sauwi (12 Ene 2013)

¿Habeis comprado en guernseymint.com?

Tienen gastos de envío y monedas a buen precio


----------



## Josebs (12 Ene 2013)

cuanto suele tardar el envio en el Andorrano, porque veo que cobra 12 € por envio urgente 24horas, pero ya han pasado unos dias y todavia no me ha llegado el pedido.


----------



## chak4l (12 Ene 2013)

sauwi dijo:


> ¿Habeis comprado en guernseymint.com?
> 
> Tienen gastos de envío y monedas a buen precio



Hola sauwi

Nunca he comprado en esa tienda y no la puedo valorar, pero por lo que parece en la pagina es un vault, ya que he intentado buscar por todos los sitios los gastos de envío y no los encuentro.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (12 Ene 2013)

Josebs dijo:


> cuanto suele tardar el envio en el Andorrano, porque veo que cobra 12 € por envio urgente 24horas, pero ya han pasado unos dias y todavia no me ha llegado el pedido.



El envío urgente son *24h desde que salen*, y eso suele ser alrededor de una semana desde que confirman el pago. 

Excepto que pidas una cantidad pequeña de una moneda típica, no lo tienen en stock y por eso suelen tardar una semana o 10 dias desde que haces el pedido.


----------



## Josebs (12 Ene 2013)

alguien le ha comprado lingotes de oro al Andorrano como vienen como aparecen en la foto"pelados" o vienen en plastico y con certificado, gracias.


----------



## Josebs (12 Ene 2013)

yo tambien estoy con lo del silencio administrativo, pero debe ser que esta "desbordado"


----------



## fff (12 Ene 2013)

Me preocuparia muchísimo más un silencio administrativo del banco que de nuestro andorrano. Tranquilos, una vez pagados, el dinero está más seguro.


----------



## sauwi (12 Ene 2013)

Los gastos de envío salen al hacer un pedido, antes de realizar el pago y son menos de 6€

Un saludo



chak4l dijo:


> Hola sauwi
> 
> Nunca he comprado en esa tienda y no la puedo valorar, pero por lo que parece en la pagina es un vault, ya que he intentado buscar por todos los sitios los gastos de envío y no los encuentro.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (12 Ene 2013)

miaavg dijo:


> Es lo que indican en el FAQ de la web; el caso es que yo les he enviado un correo por el "silencio administrativo" tras el ingreso preguntándoles la situación del pedido y aún no he recibido respuesta, estoy tranquilo, el caso es que me gusta recibir confirmación de ingreso/transferencia tras un trato o compra, eso no lo he recibido aún, pero en fin... debe ser cosas de la organización interna, no vamos a ponerle pegas a una tienda amiga del foro.
> 
> Paciencia amigos ....



Cierto, las primeras veces, y segun el importe, las compras al Andorrano producen inquietud por el "silencio administrativo", pero es lo que hay y al final te acostumbras. Pero es cierto que cuando compro a alemania o a foreros serios, es un placer que te vayan informando de cada paso e incluso te den el numero de seguimiento del envio. Consejo: nunca me han respondido un email (de 4 o 5), ya paso de esperar respuesta y si la necesito hago la consulta por telefono que atienden muy bien.


----------



## prsala (12 Ene 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Cierto, las primeras veces, y segun el importe, las compras al Andorrano producen inquietud por el "silencio administrativo", pero es lo que hay y al final te acostumbras. Pero es cierto que cuando compro a alemania o a foreros serios, es un placer que te vayan informando de cada paso e incluso te den el numero de seguimiento del envio. Consejo: nunca me han respondido un email (de 4 o 5), ya paso de esperar respuesta y si la necesito hago la consulta por telefono que atienden muy bien.



Yo he hecho un pedido a coininvestdirect, que son alemanes. Cuando les llegó mi pago me escribieron diciendo que llegaría el pedido en 4 días hábiles. Han pasado 10 días desde el pago y no me han dado el número de seguimiento ni nada. Les he escrito a ver si me dicen qué pasa.
Y lo de pagarles es un lío, porque lo mismo te dan una cuenta alemana que una inglesa, ... un lío.


----------



## sauwi (12 Ene 2013)

prsala dijo:


> Yo he hecho un pedido a coininvestdirect, que son alemanes. Cuando les llegó mi pago me escribieron diciendo que llegaría el pedido en 4 días hábiles. Han pasado 10 días desde el pago y no me han dado el número de seguimiento ni nada. Les he escrito a ver si me dicen qué pasa.
> Y lo de pagarles es un lío, porque lo mismo te dan una cuenta alemana que una inglesa, ... un lío.



Yo tambien llevo una semana esperando un pedido de coininvestdirect...


----------



## Josebs (13 Ene 2013)

Josebs dijo:


> alguien le ha comprado lingotes de oro al Andorrano como vienen como aparecen en la foto"pelados" o vienen en plastico y con certificado, gracias.



:fiufiu: nadie le ha comprado lingotes?


----------



## Josebs (13 Ene 2013)

sauwi dijo:


> Los gastos de envío salen al hacer un pedido, antes de realizar el pago y son menos de 6€
> 
> Un saludo



Solo 6 euros desde inglaterra estas seguro?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (13 Ene 2013)

Josebs dijo:


> :fiufiu: nadie le ha comprado lingotes?



Para que? Son menos liquidos y menos rentables, menos conocidos y mas falsificables. La única ventaja es que "molan" mas.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2013)

Respecto a Coininvestdirect deciros que no os preocupéis, porque los recibiréis, pero suelen tardar bastante tiempo en llegar los pedidos. No he comprado nunca allí, pero lo sé por amigos míos que sí lo han hecho.
La verdad, en mi modesta opinión, no hay una diferencia apreciable en precios como para pasar por estas "inquietudes". El próximo año, con la subida del IVA en Alemania para las monedas de Plata, ya no saldrá a cuenta comprar en aquel país. Si es por algún tipo de moneda "premium", en el hilo correspondiente aquí en Burbuja.info, hay personas que venden bastantes de ellas, un poco más caras, pero si no se quieren grandes cantidades...


----------



## Josebs (13 Ene 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Para que? Son menos liquidos y menos rentables, menos conocidos y mas falsificables. La única ventaja es que "molan" mas.



pero sale mucho mas barato el gramo de metal, que el amonedado.


----------



## sauwi (13 Ene 2013)

Josebs dijo:


> Solo 6 euros desde inglaterra estas seguro?



Simula un pedido y lo comprobaras. El pedido no se graba hasta que no se realiza el pago en el último paso,así que puedes comprobarlos sin problemas


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (13 Ene 2013)

Josebs dijo:


> pero sale mucho mas barato el gramo de metal, que el amonedado.



Cierto, pero el % de diferencia es muy inferior a la volatilidad típica de su cotizacion, no le veo ventajas excepto que sea para comprar-vender muy a corto, y para eso mejor los vault o similar.


----------



## marquen2303 (13 Ene 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Cierto, pero el % de diferencia es muy inferior a la volatilidad típica de su cotizacion, no le veo ventajas excepto que sea para comprar-vender muy a corto, y para eso mejor los vault o similar.




yo al amarillo no puedo dedicarme pero tengo una amiga que despues de cobrar una herencia quiere comprar algo de oro y como no sabe donde comprar me pregunto si sabia de alguna *joyeria*. Me dijo que había visto muchos compro oro pero ningún vendo oro. Yo tengo claro que le dire que compre monedas y no un solo lingote como tenia pensado ella, pero me gustaria saber que moneda de oro tiene premium??


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (13 Ene 2013)

marquen2303 dijo:


> yo al amarillo no puedo dedicarme pero tengo una amiga que despues de cobrar una herencia quiere comprar algo de oro y como no sabe donde comprar me pregunto si sabia de alguna *joyeria*. Me dijo que había visto muchos compro oro pero ningún vendo oro. Yo tengo claro que le dire que compre monedas y no un solo lingote como tenia pensado ella, pero me gustaria saber que moneda de oro tiene premium??



La mayoria de joyerias venden muy caro, si es de Barcelona o no le importa comprar por internet: la joyeria del Andorrano. Si es de Madrid, quizas orodirect aunque no es de las mas baratas, mejor que otros foreros de la zona re aconsejen.

Monedas? Cualquier bullion de 1 onza, no historica ni con premium de coleccionista. Yo compro krugerrands pero solo porque empece con ellas, tambien son baratas: philarmonicas, Maples, eagles, .... Veras precios muy similares en:

Monedas De Una Onza

Y para comparar:

Oro Direct - Oro de inversin. Lingotes y monedas de oro.


----------



## sauwi (13 Ene 2013)

Han subido los gastos de envío de Coininvestdirect a 19,95€?


----------



## MrMonedas (13 Ene 2013)

sauwi dijo:


> Han subido los gastos de envío de Coininvestdirect a 19,95€?




Malas noticias sin duda :abajo:


----------



## DenariusGold (13 Ene 2013)

marquen2303 dijo:


> yo al amarillo no puedo dedicarme pero tengo una amiga que despues de cobrar una herencia quiere comprar algo de oro y como no sabe donde comprar me pregunto si sabia de alguna *joyeria*. Me dijo que había visto muchos compro oro pero ningún vendo oro. Yo tengo claro que le dire que compre monedas y no un solo lingote como tenia pensado ella, pero me gustaria saber que moneda de oro tiene premium??



Dile a tu amiga que evite los commpro-oros, dudo que haga una buena operacion :S Aunque en general no suelen vender oro de inversion. Que se informe bien primero, luego que compre en una tienda seria, fiable y donde le puedan asesorar. saludos


----------



## prsala (13 Ene 2013)

MrMonedas dijo:


> Malas noticias sin duda :abajo:



Una subida del 100%


----------



## Josebs (13 Ene 2013)

como se pasan....


----------



## Metal12 (14 Ene 2013)

¿ Alguien sabe de la existencia de venta de cajas para la colección de monedas tanto de 12€ como de 2000 pesetas ?

He visto de las cajas de monedas Premium (Padas, Kookaburras, Lunares, ect) pero para estas tan solo la que publica la FMNT que vende con las monedas.


----------



## sauwi (14 Ene 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> ¿ Alguien sabe de la existencia de venta de cajas para la colección de monedas tanto de 12€ como de 2000 pesetas ?
> 
> He visto de las cajas de monedas Premium (Padas, Kookaburras, Lunares, ect) pero para estas tan solo la que publica la FMNT que vende con las monedas.



Habla con necho que debe de saber del tema


----------



## Josebs (15 Ene 2013)

cuanto os suele tardar el envio con el Andorrano, porque me parece raro que cobre como seur 24 y me dice que me va a tardar 15 dias....


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (15 Ene 2013)

Hola Mi primo hizo un pedido la semana pasada y me comentaron que llegaria esta semana. Esperando estamos. Me cobraron 12 euros por el envio. De momento paciencia....


----------



## Josebs (15 Ene 2013)

yo lo pedi el 8 y me dice hoy que hasta la semana no viene, deben de andar un poco saturados...


----------



## BaNGo (15 Ene 2013)

Josebs dijo:


> cuanto os suele tardar el envio con el Andorrano, porque me parece raro que cobre como seur 24 y me dice que me va a tardar 15 dias....



No suele tardar tanto. 4-5 días desde el pago.


----------



## monigar89 (15 Ene 2013)

Josebs dijo:


> yo lo pedi el 8 y me dice hoy que hasta la semana no viene, deben de andar un poco saturados...



Por buenas referencias que haya, no me gusta comprar monedas en tiendas que tienen que comprarlas con mi dinero para que yo las reciba.....la verdad es que más de 3 días me parece excesivo en cualquier tienda online (para cualquier producto)


----------



## prsala (15 Ene 2013)

monigar89 dijo:


> Por buenas referencias que haya, no me gusta comprar monedas en tiendas que tienen que comprarlas con mi dinero para que yo las reciba.....la verdad es que más de 3 días me parece excesivo en cualquier tienda online (para cualquier producto)



Como cuáles?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Ene 2013)

Pomperos, os veo muy quejicas, no?
Comparar la compra online de metales con la de cualquier otro producto es absurdo, el valor varia cada minuto y tampoco seria viable tener un stock para cubrir cualquier posible pedido. Quien lo considere importante que no busque entonces el mejor precio.


----------



## Josebs (15 Ene 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Pomperos, os veo muy quejicas, no?
> Comparar la compra online de metales con la de cualquier otro producto es absurdo, el valor varia cada minuto y tampoco seria viable tener un stock para cubrir cualquier posible pedido. Quien lo considere importante que no busque entonces el mejor precio.



Ya, pues entonces lo que no es de recibo es que te cobren un transporte urgente de 24h cuando tarda 2 semanas no te parece?:8:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Ene 2013)

Josebs dijo:


> Ya, pues entonces lo que no es de recibo es que te cobren un transporte urgente de 24h cuando tarda 2 semanas no te parece?:8:



En absoluto, porque el envio tarda 24h desde que sale de la tienda, lo explican muy bien y en caso de duda solo hay que consultarlo antes de hacer el pedido. En ningun lugar dicen que la entrega se haga en 24h desde el pedido.


----------



## Josebs (15 Ene 2013)

ya logico que no sea desde que se hace el pedido, pero si desde que se confirma el pago no crees?


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (15 Ene 2013)

En mi caso, me dijeron por teléfono que esta semana llegaría el pedido. Todavía estamos en esta semana. No creo que haya ningún problema. Ya os contaré...


----------



## joanmiro (15 Ene 2013)

Busco comprar monedas de oro históricas (alfonsinas, pesos méxicanos, coronas , francos, etc)
De pequeño calibre a buen precio 

Estoy en Barcelona.

Alguien me puede recomendar un buen sitio? O mejor poner un post en el hilo de compraventa?


----------



## monigar89 (16 Ene 2013)

prsala dijo:


> Como cuáles?



www.orodirect.com
Compra Oro Inversion, Vender Oro, Precios del Oro, Compra Oro | Ciode Precios Oro Venta Compra Inversion Oro Plata
numishunters


En esas tres tiendas he comprado y siempre he tenido mi pedido en menos de 24 horas, o si tardaría más me han ofrecido alternativas inmediatas o devolución del dinero.

Por no hablar de que cuando voy a comprar en mano, siempre tienen stock, eso de que tenga que pagar en una tienda para que compre un producto que no tiene y en 6 días me lo entregue...a mi personalmente no me va.


----------



## monigar89 (16 Ene 2013)

Josebs dijo:


> Ya, pues entonces lo que no es de recibo es que te cobren un transporte urgente de 24h cuando tarda 2 semanas no te parece?:8:



Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## monigar89 (16 Ene 2013)

joanmiro dijo:


> Busco comprar monedas de oro históricas (alfonsinas, pesos méxicanos, coronas , francos, etc)
> De pequeño calibre a buen precio
> 
> Estoy en Barcelona.
> ...



Yo no compro ese tipo de monedas, pero tengo familiares en esa zona que siempre compran a un tal Carlos Fuster, en internet he encontrado estos datos..no se si serán los correctos...

Numismática Carlos Fuster


----------



## Eldenegro (16 Ene 2013)

joanmiro dijo:


> Busco comprar monedas de oro históricas (alfonsinas, pesos méxicanos, coronas , francos, etc)
> De pequeño calibre a buen precio
> 
> Estoy en Barcelona.
> ...



Visita al andorrano. Pillas la L5 del metro hasta el final (Cornella Centre) y te pilla muy cerca

Si quieres una numismatica puedes ir a los restos de subastas de Aureo o buscar la numismatica Monge en la calle diputacion


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Ene 2013)

monigar89 dijo:


> Por no hablar de que cuando voy a comprar en mano, siempre tienen stock, eso de que tenga que pagar en una tienda para que compre un producto que no tiene y en 6 días me lo entregue...a mi personalmente no me va.



Pues debes estar hablando de cantidades pequeñas, dudo que ninguna tienda pueda soportar un stock capaz de ofrecer multiples pedidos de 100 o 200 onzas de cualquier moneda y el mismo dia (sin subir los margenes para cubrir costes de stock). Cada uno es libre de comprar donde prefiera, pero es ridiculo exigir cosas a las que la tienda no se ha comprometido, e interpretar que enviar por Seur 24h, significa que lo recibes en casa en 24h :XX::XX::XX:

Monigar89, tu defensa a la "famosa tienda" parecia sincera, pero tus criticas a la del Andorrano empiezan a ser sospechosas...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Ene 2013)

Josebs dijo:


> ya logico que no sea desde que se hace el pedido, pero si desde que se confirma el pago no crees?



Para que te cobren transporte en 24h solo deben contratar una agencia que garantice transporte en 24h, lo demas son interpretaciones equivicadas sobre el significado de las palabras.

De las FAQ de la web del Andorrano:



> *¿Hacen envíos?*
> Sí, enviamos a toda España y Europa a excepción de las Islas Canarias, Ceuta y Melilla.
> Nuestros envíos están totalmente asegurados, se entregan por mensajería urgente y tienen un coste de 12 €.
> 
> ...



FAQ

Y no sera porque no haya criticado algunas mejoras que el Andorrano podria hacer en comunicacion y servicio al cliente, pero tus criticas son fruto del desconocimiento (sin animos de ofender, solo falta de experiencia).


----------



## Josebs (16 Ene 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Para que te cobren transporte en 24h solo deben contratar una agencia que garantice transporte en 24h, lo demas son interpretaciones equivicadas sobre el significado de las palabras.
> 
> De las FAQ de la web del Andorrano:
> 
> ...



Pero que me estas contando, en fin... si a 20 onzas de plata le llamas grandes cantidades...


----------



## el_andorrano (16 Ene 2013)

Buenos dias

No se muy bien si debo contestar o no pero bueno mejor dejar las cosas claras.

-El envio es urgente 24h desde que se recoge hasta que se entrega.
-Todo articulo tiene su plazo de entrega. Maximo 14 dias normalmente se entrega en una semana.
-Si no disponemos de un articulo de un pedido este lo retrasa todo.
-Stock en tienda es el que es, si quieres onzas de plata o de oro yo te las entrego ahora si me pides especificamente filarmonicas, maples, koalas... no puedo satisfacerte inmediatamente.

En momento especiales todo va un poco un poco mas lento. Durante las navidades no se ha enviado nada pero si se han aceptado pedidos, se esta produciendo el cambio en algunas monedas del 2012 al 2013 y la media de pedidos es superior a la normal. Todo esto hace que se retrase un poco.

Un saludo


----------



## Josebs (16 Ene 2013)

GRACIAS, por la explicación, un saludo.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Ene 2013)

Josebs dijo:


> Pero que me estas contando, en fin... si a 20 onzas de plata le llamas grandes cantidades...



Ciertamente no llamaría grandes cantidades a un solo tubo. Pero lo que te contaba es que en el FAQ explica bien claro que el tiempo medio es de una semana *después de confirmar las existencias*, y que la interpretación que hacíais del "transporte 24h" era equivocada.


----------



## prsala (16 Ene 2013)

monigar89 dijo:


> www.orodirect.com
> Compra Oro Inversion, Vender Oro, Precios del Oro, Compra Oro | Ciode Precios Oro Venta Compra Inversion Oro Plata
> numishunters
> 
> ...



Entonces se puede ver por internet qué hay y luego ir a las tiendas directamente y comprar allí? bien.
Yo un día fui a OroDirect pensando en hacer eso y aquello estaba cerrado a cal y canto y ni parecía un local comercial sino una vivienda... así que me tuve que volver.


----------



## monigar89 (16 Ene 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Pues debes estar hablando de cantidades pequeñas, dudo que ninguna tienda pueda soportar un stock capaz de ofrecer multiples pedidos de 100 o 200 onzas de cualquier moneda y el mismo dia (sin subir los margenes para cubrir costes de stock). Cada uno es libre de comprar donde prefiera, pero es ridiculo exigir cosas a las que la tienda no se ha comprometido, e interpretar que enviar por Seur 24h, significa que lo recibes en casa en 24h :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Monigar89, tu defensa a la "famosa tienda" parecia sincera, pero tus criticas a la del Andorrano empiezan a ser sospechosas...



No, pero es que las tiendas "normales" cuando no tienen stock, no venden....que esa es la diferencia. No es cosa de que compre grandes o pequeñas cantidades, si no de que los vendedores vendan lo que tienen, no lo que tienen que comprar con el dinero de los clientes.

Yo si cuando compro pago envío 24 horas, tanto si son monedas, como si es ropa, pues sinceramente espero que así sea, a lo máximo 48...pero si se refiere a que desde que lo envía tarda 24 horas, pudiendo pasar varias semanas desde el pago..creo que se debería indicar antes.

No estoy criticando "al andorrano", estoy criticando a que cualquier vendedor actúe de esta forma. Al igual que he criticado otros aspectos que no me han gustado del resto de tiendas que he citado.

Es como si cuando quieres comprarte un coche te hacen pagar el 100% antes de la entrega...que te pidan una señal lo entiendo, pero que tengas que pagar por un producto que el vendedor aun no tiene, lo siento, no me convence.


----------



## monigar89 (16 Ene 2013)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> No se muy bien si debo contestar o no pero bueno mejor dejar las cosas claras.
> 
> ...



Gracias!!!


----------



## monigar89 (16 Ene 2013)

prsala dijo:


> Entonces se puede ver por internet qué hay y luego ir a las tiendas directamente y comprar allí? bien.
> Yo un día fui a OroDirect pensando en hacer eso y aquello estaba cerrado a cal y canto y ni parecía un local comercial sino una vivienda... así que me tuve que volver.



Yo en OroDirect he llamado siempre antes de ir, nunca he tenido problema.
Ciode he ido también, pero ese si que no me dio aspecto de seriedad.
En numishunters he comprado por internet y en tienda, ya comenté los problemas que tuve, pero no me parecieron de relevancia. También puedes ir sin avisar y comprar, pero recomiendo siempre llamar para saber que cantidad tienen, igual que las anteriores


----------



## Josebs (19 Ene 2013)

Orodirect es caro de cojones ::


----------



## Rafacoins (19 Ene 2013)

Alguien conoce esta tienda? ...
https://suissegold.ch

Tiene precios muy cojonudos y parece seria. Alguien ha comprado ahi?


----------



## Josebs (20 Ene 2013)

yo llevo tiempo mirandola, pero acuerdate que la plata esta sin iva cuando te la entregen te meten el palo :´(, por lo demas en oro super variado y precios muy competitivos, ad+ tambien es vault.


----------



## prsala (27 Ene 2013)

Hola, Sabéis qué pasa con la web de coininvestdirect.com que me sale que es una web atacante y no puedo entrar? Llevos meses entrando y ahora me pasa esto.


----------



## prsala (28 Ene 2013)

prsala dijo:


> Hola, Sabéis qué pasa con la web de coininvestdirect.com que me sale que es una web atacante y no puedo entrar? Llevos meses entrando y ahora me pasa esto.



Bueno, lo que pasase, a los dos días, se pasó.


----------



## nando551 (16 Feb 2013)

Hola a todos, es mi primer mensaje y estoy un poco mosca con Golddirect, he realizado un pedido, cuyo pago fue confirmado el dia 9 de enero y sigo esperando, el la pagina pone que el plazo de entrega son 21 dias, y llevo ya casi mes y medio.
¿Será que hay mucha escased o es que pasan un poco de todo en esta tienda?
Un saludo.


----------



## Brandon Shaw (16 Feb 2013)

¿Como hay gente que "invierte" en plata si hay que pagar IVA?


----------



## Brandon Shaw (16 Feb 2013)

nando551 dijo:


> Hola a todos, es mi primer mensaje y estoy un poco mosca con Golddirect, he realizado un pedido, cuyo pago fue confirmado el dia 9 de enero y sigo esperando, el la pagina pone que el plazo de entrega son 21 dias, y llevo ya casi mes y medio.
> ¿Será que hay mucha escased o es que pasan un poco de todo en esta tienda?
> Un saludo.



Estan preparando los bártulos.


----------



## DenariusGold (16 Feb 2013)

nando551 dijo:


> Hola a todos, es mi primer mensaje y estoy un poco mosca con Golddirect, he realizado un pedido, cuyo pago fue confirmado el dia 9 de enero y sigo esperando, el la pagina pone que el plazo de entrega son 21 dias, y llevo ya casi mes y medio.
> ¿Será que hay mucha escased o es que pasan un poco de todo en esta tienda?
> Un saludo.



Hola, te recomiendo que te pongas en contacto con ellos... ¿desde el 9 de enero? parece raro ienso: Seguro que te dan una solucion rapidamente. Saludos


----------



## Josebs (17 Feb 2013)

Brandon Shaw dijo:


> ¿Como hay gente que "invierte" en plata si hay que pagar IVA?



porque aun pagando iva es una buena inversion con potencial de futuro.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2013)

Bueno, algunos pueden preguntarse porqué es una "inversión" la Plata si hay que pagar IVA, pero seguramente no se lo preguntan cuando compran tabaco, alcohol y un montón de cosas que consumimos por el simple "placer" que nos proporcionan. En esos casos se paga el IVA y nadie se lo "cuestiona".

La Plata se ha de ver desde muchas perspectivas: Numismática, "preservación", "seguro" de Capital (el que sea...) y, a largo plazo, puede ser una gran "inversión"...


----------



## Josebs (17 Feb 2013)

por cierto al hilo del tema del iva, se puede comprar a traves de una sl digamos y luego compensar ese iva soportado con el repercutido aunque no tenga que ver la plata con tu actividad... es decir un empresario que compre plata a traves de su empresa y la quiera para si y no para revenderla tiene manera de ahorrarse ese iva, gracias.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Feb 2013)

Josebs dijo:


> por cierto al hilo del tema del iva, se puede comprar a traves de una sl digamos y luego compensar ese iva soportado con el repercutido aunque no tenga que ver la plata con tu actividad... es decir un empresario que compre plata a traves de su empresa y la quiera para si y no para revenderla tiene manera de ahorrarse ese iva, gracias.



Yo entiendo que es posible, pero dando por hecho que la plata es comprada por la empresa como inversión, por lo que no se contabiliza como gasto (al no tener nada que ver con la actividad), es decir, como reserva con los beneficios a final de año.

De todas formas dado que el IVA de la plata puede ser el 7% no creo que valga la pena meter "ahorros" dentro de la empresa ya que antes o después tocaria pagar de impuestos mas de ese 7%.


----------



## Josebs (17 Feb 2013)

sabeis donde conseguir estos lingotes o similares mas baratos?
Lingotes de plata
La imagen de la diosa fortuna en plata me llama jjeje::


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (20 Feb 2013)

Me gustaría saber cómo va el tema de salir de los USA con bullion (Eagles o Maples incluso) y llegar a España.

Si alguien lo hizo, que cuente su experiencia.

Gracias.


----------



## Perillán10 (20 Feb 2013)

Josebs dijo:


> sabeis donde conseguir estos lingotes o similares mas baratos?
> Lingotes de plata
> La imagen de la diosa fortuna en plata me llama jjeje::



Pues si. Aquí:

Oro Direct - Oro de inversin. Lingotes y monedas de oro.

38€ más baratos.:ouch:

o aquí:
https://www.monedasylingotesdeoro.com/es/articulo/lingote-de-plata-999-heraeus/00029/

58€ más baratos


----------



## Nómada65 (20 Feb 2013)

Kettner Edelmetalle.


----------



## Visrul (21 Feb 2013)

Nómada65 dijo:


> Kettner Edelmetalle.



Perdona Nómada65, no te envio un privado porque creo que puede interesar a los demás.

¿Entiendo que Kettner Edelmetalle suministra a España?. ¿Sabes cuato es el pedido mínimo y los gastos de envío.?

Un saludo y gracias por adelantado


----------



## Nómada65 (21 Feb 2013)

Visrul dijo:


> Perdona Nómada65, no te envio un privado porque creo que puede interesar a los demás.
> 
> ¿Entiendo que Kettner Edelmetalle suministra a España?. ¿Sabes cuato es el pedido mínimo y los gastos de envío.?
> 
> Un saludo y gracias por adelantado



Lo estuve mirando, porque parecia buena web y los precios igual, 24,90 € de envio a España. Al final lo deje correr, mucho dinero, por las monedas doradas digo.


----------



## Tichy (22 Feb 2013)

Visrul dijo:


> Perdona Nómada65, no te envio un privado porque creo que puede interesar a los demás.
> 
> ¿Entiendo que Kettner Edelmetalle suministra a España?. ¿Sabes cuato es el pedido mínimo y los gastos de envío.?
> 
> Un saludo y gracias por adelantado



En su web tienes la tabla con el detalle completo:

Versand- und Lieferkosten

El envío mínimo son 100 eur y los gastos de 19,90 para pedidos hasta 500 eur.


----------



## nando551 (25 Feb 2013)

<Hola a todos, llevo ya más de mes y medio esperando las aguilas de plata de golddirect y no dan señales de vida. Les llame la semana pasada y no me atendieron en español, pero les entendi que estaban en esa semana, pero nada de nada.
¿En golddirect cuanto ha sido vuestro tiempo de espera?
Porque las anteriores compras como hacia el pick-up en 5 dias estan aqui, pero ahora... como no se den un poco de prisa me planto en 2 meses como nada esperando, no es normal que tarden tanto, ¿ o si?
Un saludo.


----------



## rosa1954 (27 Feb 2013)

Algen sabe porque esta gente no hacen envíos a España. Gracias.
Silber Corner


----------



## fff (27 Feb 2013)

rosa1954 dijo:


> Algen sabe porque esta gente no hacen envíos a España. Gracias.
> Silber Corner



Da lo mismo. No los hacen. Por qué no buscais soluciones mas sencillas? ... que a la vista están...

En fin alla vosotros...


----------



## rosa1954 (27 Feb 2013)

Ya lo se que es mas fácil de comprar en España, pero no encuentro lunar II gilded edition.


----------



## Tichy (27 Feb 2013)

fff dijo:


> Da lo mismo. No los hacen. Por qué no buscais soluciones mas sencillas? ... que a la vista están...
> 
> En fin alla vosotros...



Sinceramente y sin acritud, ¿no le parece un comentario un poco "sobrado", si no ofensivo?

Si de verdad hay soluciones "más sencillas", podría indicarlas a la forera, pues a lo mejor no están tan "a la vista".

Naturalmente, si hablamos de soluciones "más sencillas", pero equivalentes en precio, variedad, condiciones, etc.

Que sí, que el andorrano es estupendo, tiene precios correctos y da un buen servicio para comprar un par de tubos de maples o filarmónicas, pero como le han señalado quien hace la pregunta está buscando otra cosa.

Un saludo.

Nota: Estoy contestando dándome por aludido por haber escrito un mensaje un poco más arriba y visto que utiliza usted el plural ("buscáis") en su comentario, sin saber en concreto a quien se refiere.


----------



## fff (27 Feb 2013)

Tichy dijo:


> Sinceramente y sin acritud, ¿no le parece un comentario un poco "sobrado", si no ofensivo?
> 
> Si de verdad hay soluciones "más sencillas", podría indicarlas a la forera, pues a lo mejor no están tan "a la vista".
> 
> ...



Buenas...el comentario que he hecho no pretende ser ofensivo, sino de decir 'no os compliqueis la vida'. Obviamente va referido a las monedas típicas bullion, pero yo no sabia que la forera estaba buscando una onza de coleccion.
En este caso te dare una solucion que yo he utilizado. Contactad al forero necho que os puede hacer un apaño por encontrarse en Alemania. Mi trato fue comprarle algo y que me encargara algo en otra web (que no enviaba a España) y que cumplio con nota.

El buscais no iba por vd. en particular sino por toda esa gente que ha hecho esa 'clásica' pregunta y no iba buscando más que precio. Y un dia una onza esta 20 euros arriba/abajo...

Si que es verdad que hay webs alemanas/inglesas que pueden tener *a veces* mejores precios, pero para gente nueva, yo creo sinceramente que el andorrano es de lejos lo mejor. Y no solo lo pienso yo...

En fin, mis disculpas si alguien se ha sentido ofendido, de verdad que no era la intencion ni mucho menos.

saludos


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (27 Feb 2013)

A parte de la opción que apunta fff sobre Necho, lo cual es de agradecer, si realmente busca algo especial y que le cuesta encontrar fácilmente y al dar con él tiene problemas de envío, no deje de mandar un mail preguntando por la posibilidad de envío a España por "tal y tal" producto. 

El no ya lo tiene, y puede llevarse una grata sorpresa. Hablando se entiende la gente, y más a la hora de vender.


----------



## DenariusGold (27 Feb 2013)

rosa1954 dijo:


> Ya lo se que es mas fácil de comprar en España, pero no encuentro lunar II gilded edition.



Hola, te he mandado un MP.. quizas pueda ayudarte.. un saludo


----------



## nando551 (28 Feb 2013)

Hoy me llegó el pedido, en cuanto les mande un mensaje mencionando el foro ha sido visto y no visto.
Un saludo.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Feb 2013)

duval81 dijo:


> ojo con coininvest que en plata suma un 7% adicional. Me lo comentó un forero, probé a hacer un pedido y es cierto.
> 
> Según me comentó el mismo forero (infinitamente más experimentado que yo), para plata mejor otras, para oro es buena.



Es el 7% del IVA, hay varias webs que hacen el "truco" de poner los precios sin IVA hasta que pones el pedido en el carro.


----------



## Ulisses (1 Mar 2013)

Aquí tienen las filarmónicas a 24,70 IVA incluido.

Silber Philharmoniker 1 Oz 2013

Creo que la ocasión la pintan calva.

Si se pone el nombre de la tienda en google, sale un link a un PDF en español para darse de alta.


----------



## quaver (1 Mar 2013)

ulisses dijo:


> Aquí tienen las filarmónicas a 24,70 IVA incluido.
> 
> Silber Philharmoniker 1 Oz 2013
> 
> ...



Ya han subido, 25,31€.

¿Alguien sabe por qué ya no va el sitio web Domain Default page?


----------



## maragold (4 Mar 2013)

Alguien ha participado alguna vez en las subastas de Kuenker (www.kuenker.de)???

Opiniones?

Gracias!


----------



## tiotoni (4 Mar 2013)

*Slave Queen*

Supongo que habrá un trasfondo político detrás de la acuñación de este round, ¿pero a quien no le apetece tener una en su colección?

https://www.silverbulletsilvershield.com/2013-slave-queen-one-ounce-medallion.html/


----------



## maragold (6 Mar 2013)

He realizado dos compras simultáneas una en El Andorrano y otra en CoinInvest.
Andorrano muy bien, como siempre.

CoinInvest basntante rápido (realicé la transfer el viernes 22 y he recibido las monedas hoy miércoles 6). 
Lógicamente no puedes hacer un pedido pequeño porque el precio de transporte mínimo es 19,95€. Para 1.000€ es un 2%...

Las monedas regular, una de ellas (soberano) venía con un defecto bastante visible... pero claro, es un soberano comprado a spot+2%
Las otras dos (20 francos Vrenelli y 20 marcos alemanes) bastante bien. Ambas a spot + 5% (aprox.)

Saludos

Edito: Por cierto, el coste de la transferencia internacional, un 0,3%


----------



## kboom (6 Mar 2013)

Buenas tardes. Una pregunta por si alguien me puede ayudar... Hice un pedido a philaberlin el 16 de enero... eagles para más señas. A día de hoy nada de nada, muchas disculpas pero poco más. Ayer le dije que me reintegrara el importe de la compra y me vuelve a contestar que espera tenerlas la semana que viene. ¿Hay algún plazo para desistir de una compra, o por tratarse de metales preciosos se anula o modifica? Gracias por todo.


----------



## Morsa (6 Mar 2013)

tiotoni dijo:


> Supongo que habrá un trasfondo político detrás de la acuñación de este round, ¿pero a quien no le apetece tener una en su colección?
> 
> https://www.silverbulletsilvershield.com/2013-slave-queen-one-ounce-medallion.html/



mola 

Alguna referencia de esta tienda?

Edit- Ya veo que no sirven fuera de US


----------



## MrMonedas (7 Mar 2013)

kboom dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Una pregunta por si alguien me puede ayudar... Hice un pedido a philaberlin el 16 de enero... eagles para más señas. A día de hoy nada de nada, muchas disculpas pero poco más. Ayer le dije que me reintegrara el importe de la compra y me vuelve a contestar que espera tenerlas la semana que viene. ¿Hay algún plazo para desistir de una compra, o por tratarse de metales preciosos se anula o modifica? Gracias por todo.



¿16 de Enero? ::::::


----------



## kboom (7 Mar 2013)

MrMonedas dijo:


> ¿16 de Enero? ::::::[/QUOT
> Sí, 16 de enero... No es la primera vez que compro en esa tienda. La pregunta va sobre plazos, devoluciones, etc. Ahora que sabe la fecha concreta, igual puede ayudarme... Gracias.


----------



## Cordoba (10 Mar 2013)

Ya lo he pedido en otras ocasiones, pero se me olvida la dirección, y no me voy a leer todo el hilo, quisiera saber la dirección de una pagina que a su vez es como un portal de venta de monedas de plata alemán algo así como silver-investor.de pero no consigo entrar .gracias.


----------



## Metal12 (10 Mar 2013)

¿Que os parece?

Wiener Philharmoniker 1x1 Unze Silber


----------



## skifi (10 Mar 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Ya lo he pedido en otras ocasiones, pero se me olvida la dirección, y no me voy a leer todo el hilo, quisiera saber la dirección de una pagina que a su vez es como un portal de venta de monedas de plata alemán algo así como silver-investor.de pero no consigo entrar .gracias.



Casi aciertas  Sólo fallaba que en alemán es con "b"

silber-investor.de

Aun así, parece que la página se les ha caído. Igual tienen problemas con el servidor que les hospeda... O igual han cerrado. Otro brote verde.


----------



## fff (11 Mar 2013)

Impresionante...

1 x 1 Oz Silber Republik Suriname 2013 - Kraatz Edelmetalle

hasta Surinam tiene una onza bullion en unos términos mucho mejores que nuestra querida FNMT ::


----------



## DenariusGold (11 Mar 2013)

*NUEVO: Pago con Tarjeta Visa/Mastercard...*

Buenas a todos, solo quería informar que tras la multitud de peticiones, de añadir otras formas de pago en nuestra tienda online, ya podeís a partir de hoy elegir el pago seguro por tarjeta bancaria (secure 3D)...
Una garantía/seguridad/proteccion muy demandada para la primera compra... Tambien Paypal debería estar dado de alta, aunque el sobrecargo es algo superior: 1% pago por tarjeta, 2% pago por paypal).
Hasta pronto, un saludo, MG


----------



## ecr20 (11 Mar 2013)

Buenas tardes burbujeros. Me presento como nuevo novato.

He contactado con la web de "heubach-edelmetalle.de". Comentar que en la primera entrada el usuario adenia, pone que no envía a España. Pues bien, ésta empresa me ha contestado por email que no habría ningún problema en enviarlo a España. De todas formas en el enlace de envíos y seguro lo pone:

Edelmetalle Andreas Heubach - Gold Silber Platinum Palladium

Todo éste asunto viene porque estoy interesado en las silver eagle de 1 oz, y es que tiene precio insuperable.

¿Hay algún forero que haya comprado en ésta web anteriormente?

Un saludo.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (11 Mar 2013)

ecr20 dijo:


> Buenas tardes burbujeros. Me presento como nuevo novato.
> 
> He contactado con la web de "heubach-edelmetalle.de". Comentar que en la primera entrada el usuario adenia, pone que no envía a España. Pues bien, ésta empresa me ha contestado por email que no habría ningún problema en enviarlo a España. De todas formas en el enlace de envíos y seguro lo pone:
> 
> ...



Hola; Yo no puedo ayudarte, ya que estoy en la misma posición. Me gustaria comprar a esta gente ya que tienen buenos precios. Sobre todo en moneditas 1/10 oz de platino...
un saludo


----------



## ecr20 (12 Mar 2013)

miaavg dijo:


> Me gustaria hacerles participes de un tipo de compra que creo que puede resultar interesante para algunos inversores: comprar monedas bullión promediando entre 2 o 3 M.B de distintas Mints; esto viene bien si p.e. tenemos en mente invertir variando entre monedas bullion como p.e. Maples y Eagles, pero lógicamente podemos escoger cualquier otra moneda de plata de inversión, se puede también realizar una combinación de Bullión con y sin premium, p.e. Maples y _Maples/Wildlife_. o Eagles y Britannias.
> 
> Una simulación de la idea con cifras:
> 
> ...



miaavg es una muy buena combinación de monedas eagle/maple, por el tipo/pureza de la moneda. Pero veo caro la unidad a 26€, ahora mismo existe mucha volatilidad bajista de la plata con lo cual me plantearía la posibilidad que se estabilice un poco la bolsa...


----------



## Eldenegro (12 Mar 2013)

ecr20 dijo:


> Buenas tardes burbujeros. Me presento como nuevo novato.
> 
> He contactado con la web de "heubach-edelmetalle.de". Comentar que en la primera entrada el usuario adenia, pone que no envía a España. Pues bien, ésta empresa me ha contestado por email que no habría ningún problema en enviarlo a España. De todas formas en el enlace de envíos y seguro lo pone:
> 
> ...



Yo les he comprado varias veces, viene todo muy bien empaquetado, pero el tema de los envios cuando es fuera de Alemania es un pelin delicado. Tardan en contestarte, pero son buena gente


----------



## Narman (24 Abr 2013)

Hola foreros,

Aquí un neófito con un PROBLEMA urgente. Puse un pedido de compra en GoldDirect (tienes 3 días para pagar), y como no contestaban al teléfono y al email durante 2 días, comencé a desconfiar, y les pedí cancelaran el pedido. Luego le compré al Andorrano.

Y ahora que ya han pasado los 3 días me dicen que no puedo cancelar el pedido, por la Directiva comunitaria 2002/65/EC article 6.2, y que "cómo deseo proceder". Estoy pillado? Les tengo que pagar el pedido?

Ayuda, por favor


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 Abr 2013)

Narman dijo:


> Hola foreros,
> 
> Aquí un neófito con un PROBLEMA urgente. Puse un pedido de compra en GoldDirect (tienes 3 días para pagar), y como no contestaban al teléfono y al email durante 2 días, comencé a desconfiar, y les pedí cancelaran el pedido. Luego le compré al Andorrano.
> 
> ...



Normalmente si no pagas en el plazo te lo cancelan ellos mismos, pero si insisten supongo que es porque los precios actuales han bajado desde el precio del pedido. El tema de cancelar pedidos de metales es complicado, legalmente tienen razón, excepto que te confirmaran la petición de cancelación, pero lo dudo.

Básicamente tienes tres opciones:
- Pagar el pedido y asumir el error
- Ignorar su petición y olvidarte de volverles a comprar nunca (estarás en su lista negra)
- Negociar el pago de la diferencia entre venta y recompra

La tercera opción es buena si no tienes liquidez para hacer el pedido, ya que te ahorras los portes de envío y la necesidad de pagar el total, simplemente pagas el "error". Pero si tienes liquidez y no te importa comprar mas metal, mejor quedártelo, los precios después de la caída tampoco son malos.


----------



## Narman (24 Abr 2013)

No, si el precio ahora es superior a cuando puse la orden. Es decir, ellos no pierden, entiendo.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2013 at 12:30 ----------

Lo que me da miedo es que les hice otro pedido una semana antes, más pequeño, que pagué. No vaya a ser que ahora se queden con ése.


----------



## ivanbg (24 Abr 2013)

Narman dijo:


> No, si el precio ahora es superior a cuando puse la orden. Es decir, ellos no pierden, entiendo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-abr-2013 at 12:30 ----------
> 
> Lo que me da miedo es que les hice otro pedido una semana antes, más pequeño, que pagué. No vaya a ser que ahora se queden con ése.



Si puedes afrontar el pago, yo se lo compraria. Los precios en estos momentos no son malos...


----------



## Narman (24 Abr 2013)

Gracias a ambos por vuestras respuestas, pero era un pedido grande, que después y ya he comprado al Andorrano. 140 monedas de onza de plata, y 12 cuartos de onza de oro. No me veo con 280 onzas de plata


----------



## ivanbg (24 Abr 2013)

Narman dijo:


> Gracias a ambos por vuestras respuestas, pero era un pedido grande, que después y ya he comprado al Andorrano. 140 monedas de onza de plata, y 12 cuartos de onza de oro. No me veo con 280 onzas de plata



Bueno, entonces no creo que te pase nada... Solamente que no podrás comprar de nuevo en esa tienda. Asegúrate que te envían el otro pedido


----------



## ecr20 (26 Abr 2013)

Compra realizada en la página gold-super-markt, comentar que son fiables tanto en la comunicación al principio (ganas de vender) como en enviartelo a casa, por un precio muy bueno (hasta ahora, que lo han incrementado incomprensiblemente en 10€).

Mi sorpresa fué cuando recibí el paquete en casa. Uno de los botes de american eagle, las monedas estaban manchadas por los cantos y algunas de ellas marcadas tanto en el haz como en el envés. Los otros no quiero abrirlos por miedo 

Me puse en contacto con ellos (hace una semana), y ninguna de las direcciones de email contestan :Aplauso:

*Son unos impresentables e irresponsables!!!!*

P.D: No hace falta preguntarme si recomiendo comprar en ésta tienda :XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2013)

A veces es preferible comprar un poco más caro, por ejemplo 1 Euro más por Onza en el caso de la Plata, si el vendedor es de confianza. Yo, cuando compro a Alemania, lo hago a través de un forero (necho) que tiene una gran seriedad, perfecta comunicación y envíos siempre seguros. Es más caro, pero sabes que la compra va a ser perfecta y te evitas cabreos innecesarios.

En España también tienes opciones si las buscas. En el hilo de compra/venta entre foreros he comprado en muchas ocasiones y sólo en una ocasión tuve un problema y fue más una cuestión de Correos que del forero que me vendió la moneda en cuestión, de ahí que no le diera una valoración negativa.

En fin, reflexiona sobre lo que te comento y lamento lo que te ha sucedido. Al menos tu experiencia sirve como "aviso a navegantes".

Saludos.


----------



## jargdovz (26 Abr 2013)

Yo he comprado 5 onzas de plata aqui:

Aurinum Online Münzelhandel

Tienen muy buen precio, van actualizando, envian a españa, yo compré el 16/04 y me salió por:

1 oz Silver Austrian Philharmonic 2013 20,61 EUR
1 oz Silver Armenia 500 Drams Noahs Ark 20,61 EUR
1 oz Silver Australian Kookaburra 2013 21,92 EUR
1 oz Silver Chinese Panda (In Capsule) 2013 23,42 EUR
1 oz Silver Canadian Maple Leaf 2013 20,70 EUR
DHL - EU Versand 12,00 EUR
Paypal-Fee +2.50% 2,68 EUR
including 7% VAT.: 7,98 EUR
Gesamtsumme: 121,94 

Ya veis, 12 gastos de envio y la hora de pagar se podia por transferencia, tarjeta o paypal, elegi paypal y te mete un 2,50%, pero no me fiaba.
Por cierto vende en ebay, por subasta, por lo que sale mas caro. Tiene muchos votos positivos.

Y bueno, mi experiencia:

Compre 16/4. Te envia emails confirmando el pedido. Despues otro confirmando el pago. Pone que tiempo estimado para enviar 7-9 dias.

22/4 Le escribo para preguntar cuando me lo envia y me responde que al dia siguiente.

23/4 envio email preguntando si lo ha enviado y no contesta

24/4 envio mail subido de tono y me responde que no recibio ningun mail, que siempre contesta en cuanto le llega. que me lo envia al dia siguiente.

25/4 recibo mail del envio con el numero de seguimiento. he entrado en correos y parece que si, que viene para mi ciudad.

Os cuento en cuanto lleguen del estado.

por cierto su inglés es malillo, y la pagina cuando la pones en ingles esta mitad en este idioma y mitad aleman.


----------



## Visrul (27 Abr 2013)

Yo compro ahí y la verdad estoy contento, sirven muy rápido y eso que cuando compré 1 de las monedas no la tenía y me dijo que el pedido se retrasaría un poco y resulta que en 15 días lo tenía en casa.

El único pero es que el envío viene en sobre acolchado pero las monedas que no van en capsula las mete en una especie de protectores de papel :

De todas formas a mi me ha llegado todo bien hasta ahora



jargdovz dijo:


> Yo he comprado 5 onzas de plata aqui:
> 
> Aurinum Online Münzelhandel
> 
> ...


----------



## fff (27 Abr 2013)

jargdovz dijo:


> Yo he comprado 5 onzas de plata aqui:
> 
> Aurinum Online Münzelhandel
> 
> ...



Se nota que estas en fase inicial, pero no te debes agobiar.
Lo mejor que puedes hacer es en vez de tanto correo, enviar uno diciendo que por favor te avise cuando lo envie y que incluya el numero de seguimiento. Y si no te dice nada, un correo recordatorio.


----------



## fragmento (27 Abr 2013)

No conozco mucho la idiosincrasia del comerciante alemán pero las pocas veces que he tratado con alguno, y sobre todo, cuando ha habido que resolver algún "malentendido", he tenido que armarme de mucha paciencia.

Por lo que leo aquí parece que hay cierta alergia cultural al tema de contestar correos con diligencia, especialmente si estás tratando de usar el correo como canal de atención al cliente para resolver un problema.

Me da en la nariz que, independiente de su nivel de servicio y/o calidad, las estrategias de comunicación son flojillas.


----------



## Ulisses (28 Abr 2013)

Yo he comprado en muchas ocasiones a tiendas alemanas y también a particulares, en ebay. 

Son secos, de pocas palabras, pero muy fiables. Tratan de evitar los problemas y la duda sobre su fiabilidad les ofende.(y con razón). 

No podemos pedir que se comporten zalameramente, como los comerciantes españoles, porque no lo son y, precisamente, si compramos allí es porque implícitamente, confiamos en ellos más que en los españoles. Además, cuando se compra en una tienda, no podemos esperar un intercambio de emails constante y fluido con cada cliente como haría un vendedor particular , no hay negocio que lo soporte....

Me recuerda a un chiste ingles sobre el carácter de los alemanes, por eso de que tanto los ingleses como nosotros entendemos el carácter alemán como una falta de "atención a cliente":

Do you know why Germans build such high-quality products? 

So they won't have to go around being nice while they fix them. 


Algo parecido a "Los alemanes fabrican productos de alta calidad para evitar tener que ser amables en el servicio postventa"

Por cierto: el andorrano es un hombre de pocas palabras....y muy fiable.


----------



## naphta (29 Abr 2013)

He entrado en golddirect porque os he leído sobre esta tienda por aquí y me he dado cuenta
de que los precios de las monedas de plata se muestran sin iva.

Ahora mismo 1 onza Britannia a 22,63, pero al hacer el pedido le suman el iva y está a 
27,38.
No entiendo ese desfase con otras tiendas online españolas, por ejemplo en el andorrano esa misma onza 23,82.


----------



## Ayunador (29 Abr 2013)

*Comprar monedas de plata sin premium*

Buenas.

¿Alguien sabe de alguna tienda donde se puedan comprar, por ejemplo, 5 monedas de plata (no premium)? 

He preguntado en un par de sitios y me dicen que vienen en su tubo original y que no, que no se puede :no::no::no:

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## oinoko (29 Abr 2013)

naphta dijo:


> He entrado en golddirect porque os he leído sobre esta tienda por aquí y me he dado cuenta
> de que los precios de las monedas de plata se muestran sin iva.
> 
> Ahora mismo 1 onza Britannia a 22,63, pero al hacer el pedido le suman el iva y está a
> ...



A la plata siempre le cascan el 21% de IVA, sea plata de inversión o de un "No me olvides". El unico modo de reducir ese IVA, es si compras en Alemania en un sitio donde no hayan cubierto la cuota de exportación anual, que te cobraran solo un 7%. 
El oro de inversión esta exento.
Incongruencias de los sistemas fiscales....


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 Abr 2013)

oinoko dijo:


> A la plata siempre le cascan el 21% de IVA, sea plata de inversión o de un "No me olvides". El unico modo de reducir ese IVA, es si compras en Alemania en un sitio donde no hayan cubierto la cuota de exportación anual, que te cobraran solo un 7%.
> El oro de inversión esta exento.
> Incongruencias de los sistemas fiscales....



Cierto, pero no del todo correcto, en España la plata histórica o de colección, también tiene un iva reducido, y es el truco que utilizan algunas tiendas que quieren ser mas competitivas.


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (29 Abr 2013)

¿donde se puede consultar el precio de la onza de plata? ¿que tienda online aconsejais? ¿Con 150 euros, que se puede hacer? ¿es buena inversion?

Gracias!


----------



## ivanbg (29 Abr 2013)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> ¿donde se puede consultar el precio de la onza de plata? ¿que tienda online aconsejais? ¿Con 150 euros, que se puede hacer? ¿es buena inversion?
> 
> Gracias!



Moneda de plata bullion. La que este más barata. Por ejemplo en andorranojoyeria.net

Precio de la plata: 24-hour Spot Chart - Silver


----------



## Ulisses (29 Abr 2013)

Ayunador dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe de alguna tienda donde se puedan comprar, por ejemplo, 5 monedas de plata (no premium)?
> 
> ...



Para monedas sueltas, numisbur. Habla con él, es un comerciante fiable. Hace algún tiempo, te preparaba un lote de 10 monedas distintas sin premium, por ejemplo eagles, filarmónicas, maples, islas cook, andorra, etc, a un buen precio. 

Está en burgos:

Compra venta de monedas, euros

También vende por ebay. Pero mejor, habla primero con él.


----------



## Goldmaus (29 Abr 2013)

Ayunador dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe de alguna tienda donde se puedan comprar, por ejemplo, 5 monedas de plata (no premium)?
> 
> ...



Hola Ayunador, es posible encontrar vendedores (por ejemplo, nosotros, ejem) pero en las últimas semanas sí han habido situaciones (al menos en Alemania) donde sólo se venden las monedas por tubo, ya que los proveedores han tenido que imponer mínimos de venta, que, a su vez, les fueron impuestos por las cecas. Si nos contacta, tal vez podamos ayudarle y estaremos encantados de poder hacerlo.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Hawat (29 Abr 2013)

Visrul dijo:


> Yo compro ahí y la verdad estoy contento, sirven muy rápido y eso que cuando compré 1 de las monedas no la tenía y me dijo que el pedido se retrasaría un poco y resulta que en 15 días lo tenía en casa.
> 
> El único pero es que el envío viene en sobre acolchado pero las monedas que no van en capsula las mete en una especie de protectores de papel :
> 
> De todas formas a mi me ha llegado todo bien hasta ahora



Este es mi primer post en el foro, así que qué menos que un saludo para todo el mundo. 

Llevo un tiempo leyéndoos y me he animado a comprar alguna oncilla de plata. En realidad no soy nuevo del todo en el tema porque de crío coleccionaba monedas, así que mi primera onza de plata es una Libertad de 1993 que compré sin saber muy bien qué era. Aayyy si llego a saber desplumo a mis padres y lo meto todo entonces en onzas.. :´( :rolleye: ). Claro que para rato me iban a haber hecho caso 

Acabo de hacer una compra a estos germanos salerosos, y efectivamente el sitio y los correos son una mezcla macarrónica de alemán e inglés, pero bueno. Ya os contaré mi experiencia. Por cierto, le he pillado unos osos canadienses raros de estos de onza y media, ya que me ha parecido que los tenía a buen precio.


----------



## el_andorrano (2 May 2013)

En respuesta a Fernandojcg y Tamifluparatodos desde el hilo de compraventa

Sabemos que hemos perdido algunos clientes por el tema de vender solo tubos y no hay nada que nos duela mas, pero teniamos que tomar una decision al respecto ya que no podiamos dar un buen servicio y tuvimos que decantarnos entre "numismatica" o "plata".
Los tubos nos quedaban a medias, recibiamos quejas de clientes porque las monedas no llegaban en perfecto estado, algunos clientes reclamaban tubos oficiales cuando compraban 5,10 o 19 monedas y logicamente no teniamos para todos. Muchas numismaticas españolas son clientes nuestros, ellos revenden las monedas por unidades. La verdad si queriamos ser competitivos no podiamos seguir vendiendo monedas sueltas y tuvimos que tomar una decision.

Lo del tubo que comentas creo recordar que se te dio la moneda que faltaba. Eso nos sucedio por lo que comento arriba de abrir tubos, sacar e incluir monedas al final los errores pueden suceder.

Recordar SIEMPRE hay que comprobar lo que se compra tanto a nosotros como a cualquier otra tienda ya sean metales o comida. 

Un saludo


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (2 May 2013)

Bueno.

Yo estoy contento con "el Andorrano", de momento sirve bien y si no cuento las monedas de los tubos para comprobar, es que realmente confio en la profesionalidad de esta empresa. Pero, como bien aconseja "El Andorrano" ,hay que comprobar lo que se compra y cierto es. Lo voy a hacer cuando me llegue el siguiente pedido....

Yo puedo hablar " por lo mio" y reitero que si aconsejaria comprar en su tienda visto mi experiencia en ella. Me gustaría que tuviese precios mas competitivos en oro, pero... Hay lo que hay y no esta nada mal.



Un cordial saludo
T.


----------



## jargdovz (3 May 2013)

Buenas,

Sabéis si venden cápsulas vacías para monedas de 1 onza de plata?

Saludos


----------



## davitin (4 May 2013)

Este hilo no tiene precio.


----------



## tiotoni (6 May 2013)

*silber-kaufen-verkaufen.de*

Quería compartir con vosotros mi experiencia con la compra de monedas en silber-kaufen-verkaufen.de

Realicé mí pedido el viernes 26 de Abril, al instante me enviaron la confirmación del pedido con el número de cuenta para realizar la transferencia. Realizo la transferencia de inmediato.
La cosa se tuerce cuando recibo un email después de las doce de la noche de ese mismo día, me dice que lo sienten mucho, que no tiene la moneda en stock y que no me la pueden conseguir, que no realice la transferencia. (En ese momento quitaron de su web la opción de comprar esa moneda) A buenas horas!!

Les envío en pdf el comprobante de la transferencia y les ruego que traten de conseguirme la pieza, o que realicen transferencia a mi favor del importe de la moneda más 3,5€ que me cobró mi banco por la transferencia internacional.
No se dignaron ni a contestarme, el 3 de Mayo vi a mi favor en mi cuenta el importe de la moneda, sin sumar los 3,5€.

No recomiendo este sitio a nadie, por poco serios, ofrecen monedas que ni tienen ni pueden conseguir, nula comunicación y no se hacen cargo ni de los gastos que ocasiona la mala gestión de su negocio.

Un saludo


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (8 May 2013)

Hoy me ha llegado mi pedido de CIODE. 

Ha tardado una semana, muy rapido para estos tiempos.
Correcto.


----------



## Desplumado (8 May 2013)

Buenas,

Vaya precios tiene CIODE...un poco elevados, ¿no?

Saludos


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (8 May 2013)

Hola.
Todo depende de:
Con quién compares o qué compres.
En su momento tenía el mejor precio de lo que mire en España para el producto en cuestión. Por supuesto mas alto que Alemania.
Ahora, hay opciones mas económicas
Todo cambia.


un saludo


----------



## adrian2408 (9 May 2013)

Buenas
Quería hacer un pedido a www.silber-werte.de,podrias decirme que tal funciona esta empresa?
Otra cosa ¿para el tema de pago, para hacer trasferencias internacionales, desde que banco lo hacéis para pagar una comisión menor?


----------



## ivanbg (9 May 2013)

adrian2408 dijo:


> Buenas
> Quería hacer un pedido a www.silber-werte.de,podrias decirme que tal funciona esta empresa?
> Otra cosa ¿para el tema de pago, para hacer trasferencias internacionales, desde que banco lo hacéis para pagar una comisión menor?



Tienda totalmente de confianza. Yo he hecho varios pedidos y son muy formales y rápidos. Tienen soporte en español. Todo muy bien empaquetado y el producto en perfecto estado... :Aplauso:

ING, Openbank no te cobran ningun tipo de comisión por las transferencias.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (15 May 2013)

Buscando alternativas en España a la compra de plata, he encontrado esta web:
compro oro - vendo plata - monedas oro
No se si alguien la conoce...¿tendrá el IVA aplicado a las monedas de onza....?


----------



## fff (15 May 2013)

Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> No se si alguien la conoce...¿tendrá el IVA aplicado a las monedas de onza....?



Apuesto a que no... ::


----------



## oinoko (15 May 2013)

Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> Buscando alternativas en España a la compra de plata, he encontrado esta web:
> compro oro - vendo plata - monedas oro
> No se si alguien la conoce...¿tendrá el IVA aplicado a las monedas de onza....?



"Precios de los productos sin iva"

Lo pone abajo en pequeñito.....


----------



## ecr20 (15 May 2013)

fff dijo:


> Apuesto a que no... ::



Estaba claro...:Aplauso:


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (15 May 2013)

Pues si.
Que mania con poner las cosas en pequeñito.
En España; aparte de la tienda de Barcelona, ¿quien suministra onzas de plata a buen precio?


----------



## ivanbg (16 May 2013)

Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> Pues si.
> Que mania con poner las cosas en pequeñito.
> En España; aparte de la tienda de Barcelona, ¿quien suministra onzas de plata a buen precio?



Que yo sepa... NADIE


----------



## prsala (16 May 2013)

Hola, he visto que ahora Coininvestdirect ha subido mucho los gastos de envío. El año pasado eran menores a 10 euros, a principio de 2013 los subió a cerca de 20 euros y ahora está a casi 24 euros. Esto hace que ahora pueda salir más barato comprar a Ciode, por ejemplo, que a Coininvestd... Esto antes no pasaba, incluso compensaba comprar a esta casa alemana que ir directamente a "ventanilla" a comprar a algún sitio en España. ¿Sabéis el por qué de este cambio? Ahora el oro y la plata están bajando, pero han subido tanto los gastos de envío que no compensa comprar a no ser que sea un pedido grande. No creo que se quieran echar piedras a su propio tejado...


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (16 May 2013)

Pues, he simulado la compra de una Arca de Noe de 1 oz de plata y sale unos gastos de envio de 28.9 euros y la moneda sale a 22.66 euros
Me parece un abuso estos gastos de envio, salvo que alguien aporte un argumento razonable....


----------



## murpi (16 May 2013)

adrian2408 dijo:


> Buenas
> Quería hacer un pedido a www.silber-werte.de,podrias decirme que tal funciona esta empresa?
> Otra cosa ¿para el tema de pago, para hacer trasferencias internacionales, desde que banco lo hacéis para pagar una comisión menor?



La compra mínima es de 200€. Ayer hice una simulación, y además de tener unos gastos de envío enormes hay que gastar 200€ para que envíen.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (16 May 2013)

He simulado en silber-werte.de un Krugerrand de onza y sale unos gastos de envio de 12 euros. Me parece normal, lo que no se es lo que cubre el seguro de envio.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 May 2013)

Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> He simulado en silber-werte.de un Krugerrand de onza y sale unos gastos de envio de 12 euros. Me parece normal, lo que no se es lo que cubre el seguro de envio.



Has contado que el envio sea fuera de alemania?

Aquí: Shipping Costs - Emporium Hamburg - Silberwerte



> Within Europe we use the shipping companies DHL or FedEx. The shipping cost depends on the value, weight and destination of your order:
> 
> Merchandise Value	Shipping Costs
> 0,00 € 18,00 € (plus 20% surcharge for small quantities on the Basket value)
> ...



... pone que el mínimo son 18€, y como pilles 2 krugers casi te vas a los 45€, no?


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Has contado que el envio sea fuera de alemania?
> 
> Aquí: Shipping Costs - Emporium Hamburg - Silberwerte
> 
> ...



Hola, Estudiante Tesorero: Efectivamente, los gastos de envio que suelen aplicar son los oficiales. Yo he comprado bastante en los últimos tiempos en Alemania y bueno, más que por el ahorro en la compra de las monedas lo hago por la posibilidad de "elegir" determinadas monedas y no verme "obligado" a comprar tubos enteros y de un determinado tipo de monedas.

Ya sabes que a mí me gusta el Premium, y por tanto la variedad, entonces esa "accesibilidad" y "disponibilidad" tienen también su precio. Para el que sólo quiere Bullion no tiene necesariamente que comprar en Alemania.

Saludos.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (16 May 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Has contado que el envio sea fuera de alemania?
> 
> Aquí: Shipping Costs - Emporium Hamburg - Silberwerte
> 
> ...



Pues razón tienes, ni me he fijado si el envio era o a Alemania a España. 
Pero visto lo que indicas, los 25/29 euros de coinvest me parecen mas económicos.....


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 May 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Estudiante Tesorero: Efectivamente, los gastos de envio que suelen aplicar son los oficiales. Yo he comprado bastante en los últimos tiempos en Alemania y bueno, más que por el ahorro en la compra de las monedas lo hago por la posibilidad de "elegir" determinadas monedas y no verme "obligado" a comprar tubos enteros y de un determinado tipo de monedas.
> 
> Ya sabes que a mí me gusta el Premium, y por tanto la variedad, entonces esa "accesibilidad" y "disponibilidad" tienen también su precio. Para el que sólo quiere Bullion no tiene necesariamente que comprar en Alemania.
> 
> Saludos.



No, sino me parece exagerado, son los precios estandard de las tiendas alemanas, pero me extrañaba porque 12€ es lo que me cuesta el Andorrano de Cornellà a Barcelona (que se puede ir en metro) y para alemania barçelona hubiera sido muy barato. 

Tengo ganas de probar esta tienda, es la unica alemana que acepta PayPal, y si funciona bien voy a convertirme en habitual. 

Edito: menuda falta de ortografia, me caguen el sr. Fabra...


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (16 May 2013)

En esta tienda alemana:

https://www.gold-super-markt.de

Tienes los dos krugers puestos en casa por 10 euros de gastos envío...


----------



## chak4l (16 May 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> En esta tienda alemana:
> 
> https://www.gold-super-markt.de
> 
> Tienes los dos krugers puestos en casa por 10 euros de gastos envío...



Donde has visto los 10€ de gastos de envio?
A Alemania cuesta 14,9€ hasta 5000€, no creo que a Europa sea mas barato.

Versandkosten - Bestellung und Versand - Service

Por cierto la opcion de Paypal no la permiten para ciertas monedas y paises, y si quieres pagar con tarjeta de credito hay un pequeño extra.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No, sino me parece exagerado, son los precios estandard de las tiendas alemanas, pero me extrañaba porque 12€ es lo que me cuesta el Andorrano de Cornellà a Barcelona (que se puede ir en metro) y para alemania barçelona hubiera sido muy barato.
> 
> Tengo ganas de probar esta tienda, es la unica alemana que acepta PayPal, y si funciona bien voy a combertirme en habitual.



Hola, Estudiante Tesorero: Yo, en Aurinum, he pagado con PayPal, pero ya sabes que eso tiene su recargo. Pero a mi edad primo la "comodidad" si ello supone unos pocos Euros.

Bueno, tú tienes la suerte de vivir en Barcelona o alrededores, pero yo para ir a Andorrano tengo que hacer casi 50 kms. y, la verdad, su última política de venta, es decir los "tubos" completos, pues como que han perdido un cliente...

En cuanto a Aurinum, si compras ahí, tienes que tener "paciencia", pues tardan en enviarlo, pero ello deberse a que el "físico" debe ser cada vez más escaso. En fin, los que "entendemos" sobre el tema, lo vemos más como una "oportunidad" que como una perdida "potencial". A fin de cuentas, sólo se sabe cuando se gana o se pierde cuando se vende, mientras...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (16 May 2013)

chak4l dijo:


> Donde has visto los 10€ de gastos de envio?
> A Alemania cuesta 14,9€ hasta 5000€, no creo que a Europa sea mas barato.
> 
> Versandkosten - Bestellung und Versand - Service
> ...



La factura que tengo en mi mano y lo que está en camino atestigua los 10 euros por dos onzas envío a España.

chak4l, acabo de realizar una simulación de lo que compré y ahora me pone 18 euros. Han cambiado los precios en estos días; igual con la fuerte demanda han decidido sacar algo más de provecho...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 May 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> La factura que tengo en mi mano y lo que está en camino atestigua los 10 euros por dos onzas envío a España.
> 
> chak4l, acabo de realizar una simulación de lo que compré y ahora me pone 18 euros. Han cambiado los precios en estos días; igual con la fuerte demanda han decidido sacar algo más de provecho...



onzas de plata o de oro? porqué el seguro justificaría la diferencia de precio, quiero decir que para dos onzas de plata igual va sin asegurar y asumen un envío mas económico.


----------



## Hawat (16 May 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Estudiante Tesorero: Yo, en Aurinum, he pagado con PayPal, pero ya sabes que eso tiene su recargo. Pero a mi edad primo la "comodidad" si ello supone unos pocos Euros.
> 
> Bueno, tú tienes la suerte de vivir en Barcelona o alrededores, pero yo para ir a Andorrano tengo que hacer casi 50 kms. y, la verdad, su última política de venta, es decir los "tubos" completos, pues como que han perdido un cliente...
> 
> ...



Cierto, en Aurinum se puede pagar con PayPal sin problema. Y sí que se lo toman con calma (estoy esperando un envío de hace ya unos cuantos días) aunque es cierto que les pedí un "popurrí" un poco raro y supongo que no tendrán stock directo de todo lo que venden (lo cual indican en la propia web; junto a la moneda te pone la disponibilidad estimada)


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (16 May 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> onzas de plata o de oro? porqué el seguro justificaría la diferencia de precio, quiero decir que para dos onzas de plata igual va sin asegurar y asumen un envío mas económico.



Au y los 10 euros son con envío asegurado (no había otro y nunca haría ese envío sin asegurar).


----------



## Cordoba (16 May 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> En esta tienda alemana:
> 
> https://www.gold-super-markt.de
> 
> Tienes los dos krugers puestos en casa por 10 euros de gastos envío...



Lo que me pasa en esta tienda es que cuando voy a comprar, tengo que darle a una especie de certificado de calidad, que clavan 25€ mas gastos mas tax, otros 20€ y ademas resulta que van actualizando precios y siempre sube un euro, que casualidad, esto me pasa para medio krugerrand .
Saludos


----------



## ecr20 (16 May 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> La factura que tengo en mi mano y lo que está en camino atestigua los 10 euros por dos onzas envío a España.
> 
> chak4l, acabo de realizar una simulación de lo que compré y ahora me pone 18 euros. Han cambiado los precios en estos días; igual con la fuerte demanda han decidido sacar algo más de provecho...



Yo no sé donde ves 18€?? Pone 21,42€.

A ésta gentuza ya le compré hace un tiempo onzas de plata eagle, y me llegó medio tubo de onzas rayadas. La única solución que me daba era enviarselas de nuevo (corriendo yo con los gastos). NUNCA más volveré a comprarles...:no:

P.D: Si que es cierto que los gastos fueron 12€ (los 10 + IVA).


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (22 May 2013)

Compras realizadas en "El Andorrano"; como siempre cumplidor.


----------



## Sauron1972 (22 May 2013)

¿Alguien sabe alguna tienda en londres fiable donde comprar? ¿Qué IVA o similar aplica UK?

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 16:42 ----------

Olvidadlo. IVA al 20% así que no hay diferencia


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (24 May 2013)

Buenos días,

Tengo una duda respecto al precio de los metales en UK.

Miro en internet y veo que las onzas individuales de plata se pagan a un sobrespot importante. Sigo y me encuentro que los soberanos están con un sobrespot exagerado, y en el caso de Ebay encuentro que hacen ventas a esos precios. Hace un par de meses por ejemplo seguí unas pujas de un mismo vendedor por unos tubos de wildlife canadienses, filis... Se vendió todo a mucho más precio que comprar un tubo en alemania o en andorra, hablo de más de 3-4 euros de sobrespot o más por moneda en lotes de 20 monedas de lo que se puede comprar por la red incluyendo gastos de envío.

¿Sabe alguien el por qué de este nivel de precios en UK?

Merci.


----------



## clapham (24 May 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Tengo una duda respecto al precio de los metales en UK.
> 
> ...




Cuando compras ORO no pagas IVA ( VAT ) , cuando compras plata SI 
20 % de VAT si vives en UK , o 7 % si vives en Alemania 
Si compras en Alemania pagas un 7 % pero si entras en territorio britanico puede que tengas que pagar el VAT correspondiente . No lo se 
Yo compro directamente ( prefiero hacerlo en cash ) 
Olvidate del precio de mercado . El precio de mercado es un fraude y no es real , en realidad hay 1 onza de plata x cada 100 tradeadas .
cuando la gente se de cuenta la plata se pondra por las nubes ....
Good luck


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (24 May 2013)

Gracias clapham.

Me refiero a que la gente compra Britannias 2013 a 40€ puestas en casa cuando me han costado 22€... 18€ de diferencia lo encuentro mucho aunque sea por comprar una moneda "individual".

Sólo digo que mi pareja vive en Londres y el próximo fin de semana me subo a verla con unos tubos de Britannias....!


----------



## Hawat (24 May 2013)

Bueno, pues ya me llegó el envío de Aurinum. Unas tres semanas en total, aunque hay que tener en cuenta que pedí un popurrí de monedas bastante liado, con lo cual es más que probable que no tuviera stock disponible de todas. No me quejo.

Lo bueno:

Ningún error pese a ser un envío algo "liado".
Envío en caja bien acolchado. Monedas sin daños por el transporte.
El tipo se molestó en poner casi todas las monedas en las cápsulas correspondientes que adjunté en la compra, aunque no se lo hubiera pedido.
Incluyó en la caja un bolsita con gominolas de estas que tanto les gustan a los germanos. No es que valiera mucho, pero es un detalle.

Lo malo:

El embalaje era poco profesional, aunque 100% efectivo.
Una Britannia me llegó con una huella dactilar tan grande que casi estaba convertida en una "Dedannia". Al limpiarlo no ha quedado 100% perfecta.

En general, estoy satisfecho con la compra, ya que los precios me han parecido myuy competitivos, sobre todo si queréis comprar monedas sueltas.


----------



## clapham (24 May 2013)

El ultimo lote de Britannias que compre me salio a 17.39 £ + IVA por moneda 
Estoy super encantado ....un tubo . 
Un tubo de philarmonics a 17.34 £ + IVA ( por moneda de 1 oz )

El mes que viene tengo en la lista 1 tubo ( o dos ) de Noah's ArK , una pasada 
me sale 1,5 £ mas barata ( 30 £ de ahorro x tubo ) 

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/unQUh5QZVfQ?version=3&amp;hl=en_GB"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/unQUh5QZVfQ?version=3&amp;hl=en_GB" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Ircapo (28 May 2013)

Soy primerizo en este hilo y he leído unas cuantas páginas para atrás, pero la verdad que no todas. 

Cambiaría unos cuantos de mis gracias por una recomendación. Una pequeña conclusión de a vuestro criterio cuál es el mejor sitio para comprar. Tal vez hacer una pequeña encuesta? He visto muchas recomendaciones de tiendas alemanas, pero cuál la mejor de ellas. Y en comparación con otras como Comprar Plata en línea - OroPlata.com o SD Bullion | Stack the smack and buy phyzz from The Doc u otras?

Deseo comprar unas cuantas monedas de plata, preferentemente (eagles, maples, filarmónicas o similares), digamos que de las más baratas con más prestigio.

Otro tema es el del iva, al comprar a USA o europa cómo funciona el tema del iva, se puede compensar si se compra a nombre de empresa?
tenéis experiencia al comprar como particular a usa con los impuestos?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 May 2013)

Ircapo dijo:


> Soy primerizo en este hilo y he leído unas cuantas páginas para atrás, pero la verdad que no todas.
> 
> Cambiaría unos cuantos de mis gracias por una recomendación. Una pequeña conclusión de a vuestro criterio cuál es el mejor sitio para comprar. Tal vez hacer una pequeña encuesta? He visto muchas recomendaciones de tiendas alemanas, pero cuál la mejor de ellas. Y en comparación con otras como Comprar Plata en línea - OroPlata.com o SD Bullion | Stack the smack and buy phyzz from The Doc u otras?
> 
> ...



Para gustos los colores, ya habrás leído que diferentes foreros tenemos diferentes tiendas a las que repites por habito y confianza. Para principiantes lo mejor es el Andorrano. Lo que seguro que te aconsejo es que si compras cierta cantidad de plata, sobretodo, no compres fuera de europa, en aduanas te podrían pegar un buen palo con aranceles e IVA, la plata en alemania o en el Andorrano, por el IVA.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (28 May 2013)

Finalmente ayer llegó el pedido que realicé a

Kaufen Sie Gold, Silber, Platin und Palladium seriös und sicher online.

Después de un mes y cuatro días una vez recibida la transferencia recibí unas monedas yankis de oro. No se si será por sentirse culpables por la demora o por puro detalle, en el envío han incluido una Arche Noah de plata de 1/4 oz y una caja estuche del tamaño de una cajetilla de cigarrillos de cartón rígido e interior de espuma con terciopelo negro, que da perfecto almacenaje a unas monedas que van o en su blister al vacío o en el típico sobre de plástico transparente. No se si las demás tiendas germanas tiene esos detalles (a parte de los ositos de goma que todos hemos recibido de cierto/s vendedor/es), pero son de agradecer. Si bien lo del estuche acolchado parece lógico, cuidado que en la caja de envío las onzas de oro NO estaban dentro de él, lo de la Arche Noah me ha sorprendido más. La pena que no respetaran el conjunto y fuera también de oro  .

Los gastos de envío asegurado fueron 10€, un precio que no se respeta a día de hoy en esa misma página y que sube ahora a 21,42€.

El día que efectué la compra ganaba esta tienda al tener un precio inferior a la competencia y tener un envío más barato. Dado el tiempo que han tardado en mandar el paquete y la subida de precio en el envío, el montante final ya se asemeja a las demás. 

(recuerdo que alguien posteó en un hilo una página que hace de buscador por precio entre tiendas, por favor si alguien la tiene en la memoria o guardada en favoritos le rogaría me la pudiera o pudiese recordar ya que no la encuentro).

En general el trato a sido igual al que muchos de ustedes hacen referencia en otras tiendas alemanas del ramo.


----------



## skifi (28 May 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> (recuerdo que alguien posteó en un hilo una página que hace de buscador por precio entre tiendas, por favor si alguien la tiene en la memoria o guardada en favoritos le rogaría me la pudiera o pudiese recordar ya que no la encuentro).



Puede que te refieras a ésta: 

Silber-Investor


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (28 May 2013)

skifi dijo:


> Puede que te refieras a ésta:
> 
> Silber-Investor



O, quizás esta:
Maple Leaf Goldmünze kaufen - Wert und Preis für Ankauf 1 Oz


----------



## Pekata (3 Jun 2013)

Iniciado por artidecor Ver Mensaje

Que os parece Gold-Dreams Edelmetalle | Gold, Silber, Münzen, Barren kaufen Gold-Dreams Edelmetalle | Gold, Silber, Münzen, Barren kaufen
Alguien ha comprado algo ?


refloto que me interesa, estoy mirando unas onzas de plata variadas y necesitaria opniones de la tienda, ¿que tal funcionan?


----------



## Rafacoins (3 Jun 2013)

adenia dijo:


> Para añadir tiendas, contesten a este hilo o envíenme MP con los enlaces.
> 
> ORO
> 
> ...



Tenia entendido por lo que lei en este foro, que esta empresa lejoes de ser FIABLE es un p. desastre. No responde emails a los compradores, decenas de quejas de los foreros, no atiende los telefonos, envia cualqueir cosa. 
Incluso algun forero dijo haber sido timado por este tio, es por eso que cambio de nombre varias veces.
Tal vez deberia editarse este post (que ha sido el primero del hilo), pare evitar que otros caigan en esa trampa por error


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (3 Jun 2013)

Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> O, quizás esta:
> Maple Leaf Goldmünze kaufen - Wert und Preis für Ankauf 1 Oz



Eeeesta era. ¡Muchas gracias por recordármela!


----------



## prsala (16 Jun 2013)

Hola, Qué sabéis de Dinoro? Ahora resulta que sale más barato que comprar a Alemania, porque aunque el precio de la moneda sea mayor, los gastos de envío son menores (los alemanes ahora cobran gastos de envío muy elevados)


----------



## oinoko (17 Jun 2013)

prsala dijo:


> Hola, Qué sabéis de Dinoro? Ahora resulta que sale más barato que comprar a Alemania, porque aunque el precio de la moneda sea mayor, los gastos de envío son menores (los alemanes ahora cobran gastos de envío muy elevados)



En Andorrano es más barato, y te podemos dar mil referencias de que es fiable.
A no ser que quieras monedas sueltas, que eso el Andorrano ya no lo hace, no te compliques.

---------- Post added 17-jun-2013 at 10:52 ----------

Otro tema distinto es que algunas webs Alemanas, deben tener ya el *cupo de exportación cubierto* (por ejemplo Coin Invest Direct) y te añaden un 10% de impuestos cuando dices que eres "outlander", creo que pasa con todos los paises salvo que seas aleman o recojas el material en ventanilla.
Supongo que esto ira pasando con todas las webs poco a poco, y en pocos meses no se podrá comprar a Alemania en ninguna web.
Es esto correcto?

Y otra historia más: He leido comentarios de que para 2014 suben el IVA para la plata en Alemania pero he estado buscando informacíon y no he encontrado nada concreto.
Alguien puede poner un link acerca de esto?


----------



## prsala (17 Jun 2013)

oinoko dijo:


> En Andorrano es más barato, y te podemos dar mil referencias de que es fiable.
> A no ser que quieras monedas sueltas, que eso el Andorrano ya no lo hace, no te compliques.






Muchas gracias, pero bueno, sí, era para moneda suelta.


----------



## jargdovz (19 Jun 2013)

Mal mi última compra con aurinum.de

Primero, otras veces me ha venido en una cajita y esta vez en un sobre.

Pedí varias onzas de plata y cápsulas. Han venido las monedas pero no las cápsulas. Le he escrito y responde que si he mirado bien, curiosa pregunta cuando mandas un sobre. Le he dicho que no viene, le he enviado una foto de lo que me ha llegado y un escaneo de la factura donde el marca a mano lo que ha metido y las cápsulas no están marcadas. Estoy esperando a que conteste.

Encima te cobra 9 por el envío y en el sello pone 5,50. No creo que valga 3,50 la mierda de sobre y los papeles usados con los que envuelve las monedas.

Y muy lento, le escribí dos veces para ver cuando lo enviaba, y el envío, que seguí con el tracking number lentísimo. Unos 25 días en total.

Tiene buen precio para monedas sueltas pero dudo que le compre de nuevo.


----------



## prsala (19 Jun 2013)

jargdovz dijo:


> Mal mi última compra con aurinum.de
> 
> Primero, otras veces me ha venido en una cajita y esta vez en un sobre.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por contar tu experiencia, aunque lamento que haya sido mala (por ti, no por aurinum)


----------



## jargdovz (19 Jun 2013)

prsala dijo:


> Muchas gracias por contar tu experiencia, aunque lamento que haya sido mala (por ti, no por aurinum)



Al final me envía las cápsulas mañana. Ha ofrecido una solución rápida por lo que la experiencia es un poco menos mala.

Puede que vuelva a comprar ienso:


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (3 Jul 2013)

Buenos dias.
Pedidos realizados en Coininvestdirect, El Andorrano; todo bien.
los recomiendo porque hasta hoy solo he tenido buenas experiencias con ellos....
un saludo


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Jul 2013)

En madrid tiendas fisicas por zonas recoletos y goya de fabula, eso si escasea plata lingotada


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (3 Jul 2013)

¿Alguien conoce tiendas fisicas en Zaragoza donde comprar?


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Jul 2013)

Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> ¿Alguien conoce tiendas fisicas en Zaragoza donde comprar?



De Zaragoza...ni idea

Pero mira esto:

¿Cómo comprar oro auténtico? - Page 2 - www.ForoPesetas.com

---------- Post added 03-jul-2013 at 17:51 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> De Zaragoza...ni idea
> 
> Pero mira esto:
> 
> ¿Cómo comprar oro auténtico? - Page 2 - www.ForoPesetas.com



Y tambien como no

Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (III)


----------



## oinoko (3 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> De Zaragoza...ni idea
> 
> Pero mira esto:
> 
> ...





Me ha dado la sensación de que en ese foro iban realmente muy despistados en cuanto a metales.:abajo:


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Jul 2013)

oinoko dijo:


> Me ha dado la sensación de que en ese foro iban realmente muy despistados en cuanto a metales.:abajo:



Eso tiende o parece

Si no tienes ninguna tienda fisica por Aragon, intenta el intercambio entre foreros que me consta que va como la seda.


----------



## conde84 (17 Jul 2013)

¿alguien ha comprado algo en ma shops.com?

Es una pagina alemana que tiene varias tiendas alemanas de monedas en su buscador.

Es como un ebay pero con tiendas de internet,y sin subasta.

Creo que no me explico bien,esta es la pagina:
MA Coin stores with 400.000 Coins - Medals - German Coins - Ancient Coins, World Coins Coins Mall

La verdad que tiene un monton de tiendas para comprar onzas a un buen precio.


----------



## CaboPalomeque (17 Jul 2013)

conde84 dijo:


> ¿alguien ha comprado algo en ma shops.com?
> 
> Es una pagina alemana que tiene varias tiendas alemanas de monedas en su buscador.
> 
> ...



Lo de a buen precio es un decir... Tiene los precios tan burbujeados como los "¡cómpralo ya!" de ebay.


----------



## Eldenegro (17 Jul 2013)

MA es todo un clasico de la numismatica, pero no como sitio para comprar bullion.

Me explico, la mayoria de las piezas que se ofrecen son de coleccion, tiradas especiales y demas y estan en buen estado

Son muy serios y encuentras muchas cosas, pero si buscas numismatica. Si quieres bullion al mejor precio Munters o el Andorrano


----------



## Pepe la rana (17 Jul 2013)

oinoko dijo:


> Otro tema distinto es que algunas webs Alemanas, deben tener ya el *cupo de exportación cubierto* (por ejemplo Coin Invest Direct) y te añaden un 10% de impuestos cuando dices que eres "outlander", creo que pasa con todos los paises salvo que seas aleman o recojas el material en ventanilla.



Perdonar esta pregunta de novato pero ¿También se aplica para el oro lo del 10%?


----------



## hortelano (17 Jul 2013)

NIJAS dijo:


> Perdonar esta pregunta de novato pero ¿También se aplica para el oro lo del 10%?



No, esta exento de IVA el oro de inversión


----------



## conde84 (17 Jul 2013)

CaboPalomeque dijo:


> Lo de a buen precio es un decir... Tiene los precios tan burbujeados como los "¡cómpralo ya!" de ebay.






Eldenegro dijo:


> MA es todo un clasico de la numismatica, pero no como sitio para comprar bullion.
> 
> Me explico, la mayoria de las piezas que se ofrecen son de coleccion, tiradas especiales y demas y estan en buen estado
> 
> Son muy serios y encuentras muchas cosas, pero si buscas numismatica. Si quieres bullion al mejor precio Munters o el Andorrano



Hablo de onzas con premium que en ellas si hay buen precio.Para bullion ya estan otras como las que has dicho.


----------



## murpi (19 Jul 2013)

Una pregunta. 

¿Las monedas de plata de Aurinum Online Münzenhandel vienen en cápsula?


----------



## Gol D. Roger (19 Jul 2013)

murpi dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> 
> ¿Las monedas de plata de Aurinum Online Münzenhandel vienen en cápsula?



Depende de la moneda. Te puedo decir que panda, kooka y koala sí; rwanda viene en una fundita; filarmonica, andorra, eagle, libertad, britannia, fiji,... no (si pides bastantes de esas te las pueden meter en un tubo)


----------



## murpi (19 Jul 2013)

Gol D. Roger dijo:


> Depende de la moneda. Te puedo decir que panda, kooka y koala sí; rwanda viene en una fundita; filarmonica, andorra, eagle, libertad, britannia, fiji,... no (si pides bastantes de esas te las pueden meter en un tubo)



Gracias por la respuesta.

Iba a comprar 5 o 6 monedas, pero si para algunas tengo que comprar la cápsula, y además sumar los 12€ de gastos de envío, tengo que hacer cuentas porque igual me sale mejor comprarlas aquí en el foro.


----------



## Gol D. Roger (19 Jul 2013)

murpi dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> Iba a comprar 5 o 6 monedas, pero si para algunas tengo que comprar la cápsula, y además sumar los 12€ de gastos de envío, tengo que hacer cuentas porque igual me sale mejor comprarlas aquí en el foro.



También puedes comprar las cápsulas por otro lado, dependiendo de las medidas que necesites. En la Plaza Mayor te venden las cajas de 10 a 3.5€ y las sueltas a 0.5€


----------



## murpi (19 Jul 2013)

Gol D. Roger dijo:


> También puedes comprar las cápsulas por otro lado, dependiendo de las medidas que necesites. En la Plaza Mayor te venden las cajas de 10 a 3.5€ y las sueltas a 0.5€



Como tenga que ir a Madrid a por las cápsulas, entonces sí que me van a salir caras


----------



## Gol D. Roger (19 Jul 2013)

murpi dijo:


> Como tenga que ir a Madrid a por las cápsulas, entonces sí que me van a salir caras



bueno, eso ya a gusto del consumidor ::


----------



## oro y plata forever (19 Jul 2013)

murpi dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> Iba a comprar 5 o 6 monedas, pero si para algunas tengo que comprar la cápsula, y además sumar los 12€ de gastos de envío, tengo que hacer cuentas porque igual me sale mejor comprarlas aquí en el foro.



Los tubos de 20, normalmente te lo regalan con un mínimo de 10...de lo que yo conozco

---------- Post added 19-jul-2013 at 20:54 ----------




murpi dijo:


> Como tenga que ir a Madrid a por las cápsulas, entonces sí que me van a salir caras



Las cápsulas de la plaza mayor estan fenomenal


----------



## Nómada65 (19 Jul 2013)

Kettner ó Ketnner Edelmetalle...buen jhoro a buen presio...de rien...


----------



## conde84 (19 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Los tubos de 20, normalmente te lo regalan con un mínimo de 10...de lo que yo conozco
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-jul-2013 at 20:54 ----------
> 
> ...



¿que tal andan de precio las onzas de plata premium como canguros,koalas,etc poir la plaza mayor?


----------



## Gol D. Roger (19 Jul 2013)

conde84 dijo:


> ¿que tal andan de precio las onzas de plata premium como canguros,koalas,etc poir la plaza mayor?



mal, la última vez que me pasé sólo vi una kooka que estaba por 35€, y creo que era de este año aunque no estoy seguro


----------



## oro y plata forever (19 Jul 2013)

conde84 dijo:


> ¿que tal andan de precio las onzas de plata premium como canguros,koalas,etc poir la plaza mayor?



Lo que veo yo soy muy asiduo excesivamente caras, bastante caras un 25 por 100 de media...es para comprar capsulas y ver monedas rusas muy chulas, el resto carete...

---------- Post added 19-jul-2013 at 21:19 ----------




Gol D. Roger dijo:


> mal, la última vez que me pasé sólo vi una kooka que estaba por 35€, y creo que era de este año aunque no estoy seguro



Correcto. No solo esas sino cualquiera mas o menos 32.


----------



## lufelepe (27 Jul 2013)

Hola,me podéis decir donde comprar a mejor precio una monster Box?
Gracias de antemano 

Enviado desde mi LG-E975 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Metal12 (5 Ago 2013)

Compra realizada en *"meinemuenzbox.de"* la comunicación a sido buena, el transporte según la fecha indicada por el vendedor, el embalaje perfecto y el material recibido a cumplido mis expectativas:Aplauso:

Recomiendo esta web.....


----------



## Cordoba (5 Ago 2013)

Esa pagina es donde yo las había visto, y el precio no es tan barato, preferí comprárselas a necho que si se alas encargas te las consigue, metal 12 dinos cual compraste y precios.
Saludos


----------



## necho (5 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Esa pagina es donde yo las había visto, y el precio no es tan barato, preferí comprárselas a necho que si se alas encargas te las consigue, metal 12 dinos cual compraste y precios.
> Saludos



A mí es que los de esa web me hacen precio por lo que os las puedo conseguir a precio de web+- e incluso más baratas dependiendo la cantidad. Ideal para cuando os lleváis otros artículos de los que tengo a la venta y así ahorrar en portes de envío


----------



## romanrdgz (6 Ago 2013)

Llevo unos días pensando en animarme a hacer colección de monedas de plata, e ir adquiriendo 1 cada mes, poco a poco...

Pero me encuentro con que no sé donde puedo comprar:
- Andorrano Joyería: Si se pueden monedas de una en una salen a 40€ la unidad, cuando vienen costando la mitad en otras partes. Además hay muy muy poca variedad.
- Gold Direct: Se dice aquí que es barata, pero me exige un pedido mínimo de no se cuántas monedas (no formatea bien la web, así que no me deja leer bien cuál es esa cantidad mínima, pero está claro que no puedo pedir una de cada tipo nada más). Y a saber los gastos de envío, porque no pude comprobarlo.
- Coin Invest Direct: En este hilo se dice que es la más barata en monedas, pero los gastos de envío para una sola moneda son 26€, lo cual hace impensable pedirlas en cantidades tan bajas como las que planeo.
- Solidor: Esta la encontré en Google. De mano pago con transferencia de crédito, lo cual no me mola nada. Y gastos de envío no los encuentro. Aparte no os la oigo mencionar a ninguno, por algo será.
- monedasylingotesdeoro.com: 16€ de envío + 21% de IVA solo para la plata (dicen, no sé si es que el oro está exento de IVA)

En definitiva: no lo entiendo. Aquí muchos sois metaleros y compráis como inversión, pero también hay mucho coleccionista y me imagino que comprarán una de cada, no tubos de 25 monedas de cada. O sí, a lo mejor es que soy muy muerto de hambre 

¿Es inviable mi plan de compra mensual? ¿O cómo os arregláis los demás?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Ago 2013)

Como coleccionista yo suelo comprar una de cada, pero suelo acumular al menos 3 modelos para reducir portes (cuando es a foreros), en tiendas alemanas aprovecho las compras de bullion para añadir las de coleccion, las sueltas en ebay cuando el buen precio y los portes las continuan haciendo competitivas. En algunas ocasiones he comprado 2 o 3 repetidas para repartir portes y revenderlas.


----------



## Gol D. Roger (6 Ago 2013)

Yo en su momento estaba en esa misma situación de querer monedas de varios tipos sueltas, y donde mejor me salía era en aurinum.de. Obviamente hay monedas que salen más baratas en otros sitios, y otras que en esa tienda tienen un precio algo disparatado, pero mirando me hice un pack variado con "de todo un poco"


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2013)

# romanrdgz: Bueno, la mayoría me imagino que hacemos lo mismo que te comenta Estudiante Tesorero, aunque con pequeñas "diferencias", pues en mi caso suelo acumular bastantes monedas con "premium", pero no para venderlas, sino para que se "revaloricen" lo suficiente para intercambiarlas o venderlas para comprar otras, aunque eso lo contemplo a medio o largo plazo.

Tienes que cambiar el "sistema" que quieres emplear, porque los gastos de envío te van a encarecer mucho la adquisición de la moneda. Si sólo quieres comprar una moneda por mes, pues lo ahorras y compra una o dos veces al año. Tienes foreros en el hilo de compra y venta que pueden salirte a cuenta y, realmente, venden a precios competitivos, muy poco por encima de las mejores tiendas y puedes comprobarlo pasándote por ese hilo. Además, si después miramos los precios de envío, hasta se "compensa" todo.

Las tiendas alemanas y la mejor española son para ciertas cantidades, por tanto te quedan "lejanas" a tus posibilidades. Mira, se puede ser "metalero" teniendo muchas y pocas monedas y, por otro lado, entiendo que tú quieres "coleccionar", así que...

Saludos.


----------



## takipa (9 Ago 2013)

Buenas noches.

¿Conoce alguien esta tienda alemana 

Edelmetallgalerie 

y/o ha comprado en ella?. 

¿Tras realizar un pedido, informan del envío, dan número de seguimiento, etc?

Gracias a quien pueda informar

Un saludo


----------



## Tichy (10 Ago 2013)

*Takipa*, yo les hice un pedido hace unos meses y sin problema, pero no sé si te ayudará mucho lo que te puedo contar: La cuestión es que era un pedido de poco importe (unas cápsulas, pero alguna de tamaño raro y a un buen precio, motivo por el que me interesaba comprarlas ahí) y si ves en el aprartado de gastos de envío de su página, te da la opción de DHL o de envío por correo certificado bastante barato. Lógicamente me interesaba el envío por correo, pero al intentar hacer el pedido no me dejaba elegirlo. Le puse una consulta y al poco me contestó por email, intercambiamos varios correos y le hice la transferencia por el importe de las cápsulas más los gastos de correo (baratos como te digo), y al poco tiempo recibí las cápsulas sin problema.

El trato por email fue bueno y cordial, pero al ser envío por correo certificado, no había número de seguimiento.

Por otra parte, casualmente hace unos días volví a intentar contactar con él haciéndole otra consulta, pero a día de hoy no he recibido respuesta. No sé si serán vacaciones o qué, pero es un poco raro, pues como te digo en la anterior ocasión, la respuesta fue muy rápida.

En fin, que creo que no te he servido de mucha ayuda. Si hay novedades, las contaré.


----------



## Tichy (22 Ago 2013)

Para *takipa* y el resto de posibles interesados, comentar que precisamente al día siguiente del anterior post, me contestaron de Edelmetallegalerie, y nos pusimos de acuerdo en el tema de los gastos de envío (al querer solo una moneda, aunque un poco especial, acordamos que me la enviara por correo certificado y asegurado, más económico que el envío estándar por DHL que sale en la web).

El mismo domingo 12 ordené el pago y todo fue rápido y correcto. El lunes me confirmó la recepción del pago y el viernes me envió por correo la notificación del envío con un número de seguimiento (de correos-Alemania). En realidad el envío había salido el miércoles, de forma que este lunes 19 ya tenía el aviso en el buzón. Ayer recogí el paquete y todo perfecto. Un envoltorio con doble burbuja especialmente cuidadoso y una caja de cartón sólida (alguna casa de más nombre hace envíos mucho peores).

En resumen, según mi experiencia, sin problema, al contrario.


----------



## romanrdgz (22 Ago 2013)

Tichy dijo:


> Para *takipa* y el resto de posibles interesados, comentar que precisamente al día siguiente del anterior post, me contestaron de Edelmetallegalerie, y nos pusimos de acuerdo en el tema de los gastos de envío (al querer solo una moneda, aunque un poco especial, acordamos que me la enviara por correo certificado y asegurado, más económico que el envío estándar por DHL que sale en la web).
> 
> El mismo domingo 12 ordené el pago y todo fue rápido y correcto. El lunes me confirmó la recepción del pago y el viernes me envió por correo la notificación del envío con un número de seguimiento (de correos-Alemania). En realidad el envío había salido el miércoles, de forma que este lunes 19 ya tenía el aviso en el buzón. Ayer recogí el paquete y todo perfecto. Un envoltorio con doble burbuja especialmente cuidadoso y una caja de cartón sólida (alguna casa de más nombre hace envíos mucho peores).
> 
> En resumen, según mi experiencia, sin problema, al contrario.



¿Y cuanto fueron los gastos de envío para una sola moneda? Si no es mucho preguntar...


----------



## Tichy (22 Ago 2013)

8,50€, para el envío por correo certificado y asegurado. Hombre, para una onza de plata pues no es plan, pero para una de 5 Oz a buen precio, pues me compensó (el envío estándar por DHL son 18€).

Como te han dicho por ahí arriba, el mejor consejo es pedir de más, para amortizar el envío y luego revender aquí (en fin, yo lo digo, pero luego no lo hago...me cuesta desprenderme de las moneditas una vez las tengo en mano).

Hay algunas casas que te envían a precios más reducidos, pero el problema es que los precios unitarios de las monedas son menos competitivos. Por ejemplo:

Gold - Silber - Mnzen - Shop, Edelmetalle hier kaufen

Otro que te envía por correo a bajo precio, para pedidos hasta 100€ es éste:

ForAll - Edelmetalle - Gold, Silber, Palladium und Platin 24 Karat vergoldete Münzen

Pero dado que los precios unitarios no son los más baratos, la repercusión del transporte no es despreciable. Yo le he hecho alguna compra y todo correcto, pero también para algo muy concreto.


----------



## Scouser (21 Sep 2013)

Agradecería info sobre posibles envíos a EEUU. 
Restricciones, mejor forma. vía más económica, valor declarado etc.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Sep 2013)

Scouser dijo:


> Agradecería info sobre posibles envíos a EEUU.
> Restricciones, mejor forma. vía más económica, valor declarado etc.
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Para no fallar consulta con embajada o consulado y ciudad esto ultimo varia de una a otra.


----------



## japiluser (28 Sep 2013)

Alguien conoce alguna tienda de venta de monedas on line en Reading ( England)?

saludos
japi


----------



## prsala (13 Oct 2013)

Estamos hablando mucho de dónde y cómo comprar. Pero dónde venderíamos las monedas si alguna vez lo necesitáramos? Imagino que hay sitios "express" como los "compro oro" pero hay sitios mejores? También habría que tener en cuenta si la moneda es de oro sin premium como las maple leaf, si tiene valor numismático como una onza española del XVIII o si son monedas de plata.


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Oct 2013)

Opiniones sobre LINGORO.COM, de experiencias reales

GRACIAS, las necesito.


----------



## Antropologo_ (21 Oct 2013)

Hola a todos,

Tengo intención de comprar mi primer kruger y por cercania me viene bien, dinoro o oro-express. ¿alguna opinión al respecto?

Gracias


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Oct 2013)

Antropologo_ dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Tengo intención de comprar mi primer kruger y por cercania me viene bien, dinoro o oro-express. ¿alguna opinión al respecto?
> 
> Gracias



Poca diferencia entre estas tiendas.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2013 at 09:30 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> Opiniones sobre LINGORO.COM, de experiencias reales
> 
> GRACIAS, las necesito.



Gracias a las contestaciones por MP

Me seran de enorme ultilidad

Mil Gracias.


----------



## sauwi (3 Dic 2013)

Hola, alguien sabe una tienda física donde comprar britannias en Londres?


Un saludo


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Dic 2013)

sauwi dijo:


> Hola, alguien sabe una tienda física donde comprar britannias en Londres?
> 
> 
> Un saludo



Prueba directamente en HSBC


----------



## Pepe la rana (5 Dic 2013)

Y en la Royal Mint‎?


----------



## Nuts (5 Dic 2013)

Muy buenas; cada vez estoy más interesado en mantener una parte de mis ahorros en monedas de oro y plata. Alguien ha comprado o ha oído de las ventajas del Gold souk de Dubai.

Ya he estado alguna vez por ahí, aunque los metales preciosos no eran de mi interés; pero tengo que volver próximamente. Y quizás lo compre ahí si es favorable. Sinó lo compro en el andorrano de Cornellà, que me cae cerca, y ya está.


----------



## pir (6 Dic 2013)

En este tema de los metales estoy totalmente perdido.

En el tema del oro me llama la atención por ejemplo (por citar alguno) el caso de andorrano joyería. Lista de precios - Andorrano Joyeria

En su web y en otras webs de otros, sale unos términos curiosos.

Venta: precio más barato.

Compra: precio más caro.

¿Qué quiere decir esto? Para que ellos hagan negocio ¿llaman venta cuándo les vendes tú el oro a ellos? ¿y compra cuándo les compras el oro a ellos?


----------



## Josebs (6 Dic 2013)

pir dijo:


> En este tema de los metales estoy totalmente perdido.
> 
> En el tema del oro me llama la atención por ejemplo (por citar alguno) el caso de andorrano joyería. Lista de precios - Andorrano Joyeria
> 
> ...




cuando te recompran el metal siempre te van a dar menos del precio al que te lo vendieron, es logico,sino que negocio se mantendria de otra forma...


----------



## pir (6 Dic 2013)

Josebs dijo:


> cuando te recompran el metal siempre te van a dar menos del precio al que te lo vendieron, es logico,sino que negocio se mantendria de otra forma...



Siendo novato, así lo he interpretado. Pero hay algunas webs que los términos que usan no son nada claros.

Estoy viendo, como novato no lo sabía, que hay lingotes de oro de ciertos pesos que se deprecian menos que otros. Hay pesos que son más interesantes que otros actualmente, ya que la diferencia de pérdida es menor cuando la comparas proporcionalmente con el lingote de 1 kg.


----------



## Vidar (6 Dic 2013)

pir dijo:


> Siendo novato, así lo he interpretado. Pero hay algunas webs que los términos que usan no son nada claros.
> 
> Estoy viendo, como novato no lo sabía, que hay lingotes de oro de ciertos pesos que se deprecian menos que otros. *Hay pesos que son más interesantes que otros actualmente, ya que la diferencia de pérdida es menor cuando la comparas proporcionalmente con el lingote de 1 kg.*



Eso es algo particular de cada tienda aunque esté generalizado, pero puede cambiar en cualquier momento dependiendo de sus intereses. Si tienen necesidad de captar mucho oro en un momento de explosión de la cotización quizá prefieran lingotes grandes y no monedas de 7 g.

Por ejemplo los comprooros pagan más el gramo cuanta más cantidad les lleves, aunque sea otra modalidad de compraventa que el bullion.

.


----------



## pir (6 Dic 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Eso es algo particular de cada tienda aunque esté generalizado, pero puede cambiar en cualquier momento dependiendo de sus intereses. Si tienen necesidad de captar mucho oro en un momento de explosión de la cotización quizá prefieran lingotes grandes y no monedas de 7 g.
> 
> Por ejemplo los comprooros pagan más el gramo cuanta más cantidad les lleves, aunque sea otra modalidad de compraventa que el bullion.
> 
> .



Eso suponía, que pagarán más o menos según les interese. 

En andorrano joyería, hay menos sangría en lingotes de 500 gr. y 250 gr. En los lingotes de 1000 gr. la mordida es mucho mayor.

Curioso que donde más pérdida haya sea en los lingotes de más peso (actualmente).

Lista de precios - Andorrano Joyeria

Tomo nota de lo que dices de los compro oros, no lo sabía y me ha llamado la atención de que creo que pagan el gramo para cosas pequeñas a 25 € solamente.


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Dic 2013)

pir dijo:


> Eso suponía, que pagarán más o menos según les interese.
> 
> En andorrano joyería, hay menos sangría en lingotes de 500 gr. y 250 gr. En los lingotes de 1000 gr. la mordida es mucho mayor.
> 
> ...



En todas las tiendas del mundo cuanto menos gramos el lingote mas sobrespot se paga en todas, incluso un detalle que en su dia me llamo mucho la atencion los de 1 gramo en muchos sitios si pagas IVA, ya en el 2 gramos no.


----------



## 1oz (6 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> En todas las tiendas del mundo cuanto menos gramos el lingote mas sobrespot se paga en todas, incluso un detalle que en su dia me llamo mucho la atencion los de 1 gramo en muchos sitios si pagas IVA, ya en el 2 gramos no.



Los precios de los lingotes mas pequeños son mas caros proporcionalmente por el coste de producción (no es lo mismo hacer un lingote de oro de 1 kg que 10 de 100 gr) y de manipulación (es mas facil manipular lingotes de 1 kg que 10 lingotes de 100 gr). Por otro lado, los lingotes mas pequeños tendrán mas demanda porque no todo el mundo puede economicamente llegar a grandes pesos y por que al tener el metal en fracciones mas pequeñas tiene el beneficio de la divisibilidad de la inversion (puedo vender 200 gr y quedarme con 800 en caso de apuro).

Lo que no sabía es lo de los lingotes de1 gr, que llevasen IVA siempre he pensado que la exencion del oro en el IVA lo es en la mediada que es oro de inversión (el de joyería paga su 21%). Tal vez no se consideren a los lingotes de 1 gr como oro de inversión.


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Dic 2013)

1oz dijo:


> Los precios de los lingotes mas pequeños son mas caros proporcionalmente por el coste de producción (no es lo mismo hacer un lingote de oro de 1 kg que 10 de 100 gr) y de manipulación (es mas facil manipular lingotes de 1 kg que 10 lingotes de 100 gr). Por otro lado, los lingotes mas pequeños tendrán mas demanda porque no todo el mundo puede economicamente llegar a grandes pesos y por que al tener el metal en fracciones mas pequeñas tiene el beneficio de la divisibilidad de la inversion (puedo vender 200 gr y quedarme con 800 en caso de apuro).
> 
> Lo que no sabía es lo de los lingotes de1 gr, que llevasen IVA siempre he pensado que la exencion del oro en el IVA lo es en la mediada que es oro de inversión (el de joyería paga su 21%). Tal vez no se consideren a los lingotes de 1 gr como oro de inversión.



A colacion del IVA a lingotes de un solo gramo, ahora no te puedo dejar ningun enlace, pera en orodirect entre muchas otras mira ese detalle en su tabla de precios, no es ningun error.

Saludos


----------



## pir (6 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> A colacion del IVA a lingotes de un solo gramo, ahora no te puedo dejar ningun enlace, pera en orodirect entre muchas otras mira ese detalle en su tabla de precios, no es ningun error.
> 
> Saludos



Oro Direct - Oro de inversin. Lingotes y monedas de oro.

No me había fijado que orodirect también compraba oro y al buscar lo que decías he visto que tenían esa opción. Por lo visto el precio del lingote de 1 kg. cuando te lo compran lo pagan mejor que andorrano joyería.


----------



## Montegrifo (6 Dic 2013)

Me gustaría darme un capricho de un morgan de plata de 18xx, alguien me aconseja un sitio para comprarlo en condiciones y a buen precio? He mirado por eBay pero me da a mi que los precios están un poco exagerados. Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## pir (6 Dic 2013)

putabolsa dijo:


> *Te lo pagan mejor si el lingote es "suyo" sino....*
> Estos precios van cambiando,unas veces paga mejor uno y a temporadas mejor otro.



Como novato premium que soy, todas las suposiciones que tenía se van confirmando gracias a las respuestas del foro. Eso intuía, me decía a mi mismo, pagarán ese precio que dicen si el lingote te lo han vendido ellos antes, porque saben realmente por donde van los tiros, de calidad, pureza y peso.


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Dic 2013)

pir dijo:


> Como novato premium que soy, todas las suposiciones que tenía se van confirmando gracias a las respuestas del foro. Eso intuía, me decía a mi mismo, pagarán ese precio que dicen si el lingote te lo han vendido ellos antes, porque saben realmente por donde van los tiros, de calidad, pureza y peso.



Cada tienda se asocia a un producto principal, se quedan con todo. Pero unas son de hereaus, vera...


----------



## fff (7 Dic 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Me gustaría darme un capricho de un morgan de plata de 18xx, alguien me aconseja un sitio para comprarlo en condiciones y a buen precio? He mirado por eBay pero me da a mi que los precios están un poco exagerados. Gracias por vuestra ayuda



Un morgan de plata...
En que conservación? Lo quieres además de Carson City?

Si solo quieres el capricho, puedes encontrar a partir de 20-25 euros, el mas corriente de todos. Si lo quieres bonito, te costara un poco mas. Hay fechas y cecas mas raras y las pagaras mas.


----------



## Montegrifo (7 Dic 2013)

fff dijo:


> Un morgan de plata...
> En que conservación? Lo quieres además de Carson City?
> 
> Si solo quieres el capricho, puedes encontrar a partir de 20-25 euros, el mas corriente de todos. Si lo quieres bonito, te costara un poco mas. Hay fechas y cecas mas raras y las pagaras mas.



En principio la ceca me da igual, aunque me ronda la cabeza conseguir varias de un mismo año, en cuanto a la conservación como esto es capricho total estoy dispuesto a estirarme por conseguir una cosa en condiciones, me da igual certificadas o no, el caso es q estén muy bien. Es una colección que estoy pensando a largo plazo y por eso me gustaría conocer algunos sitios interesantes que me podáis indicar o vendedores fiables y no abusivos de eBay. Los años me gustarían por 1880 y alrededores. Gracias


----------



## deep_blue (7 Dic 2013)

Alguien conoce la tienda online europesilverbullion? Es de fiar?


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Dic 2013)

deep_blue dijo:


> Alguien conoce la tienda online europesilverbullion? Es de fiar?



De Estonia, buenos precios, buen seguro merece la pena...distribucion en mi caso lenta, muy lenta.


----------



## kapandji (8 Dic 2013)

hola, alguien que haya comprado en geiger edelmetalle.
Hice un pedido y no me aparecen los gastos de envío, les mandé un email, pero no me respondieron, por lo que no hice la transferencia y terminó caducandose el pedido.
¿a alguno le ha pasado?


----------



## makokillo (8 Dic 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> En principio la ceca me da igual, aunque me ronda la cabeza conseguir varias de un mismo año, en cuanto a la conservación como esto es capricho total estoy dispuesto a estirarme por conseguir una cosa en condiciones, me da igual certificadas o no, el caso es q estén muy bien. Es una colección que estoy pensando a largo plazo y por eso me gustaría conocer algunos sitios interesantes que me podáis indicar o vendedores fiables y no abusivos de eBay. Los años me gustarían por 1880 y alrededores. Gracias



Como me suena eso ienso:

Hace unos meses estaba exactamente en tu misma tesitura; queria comprar un Morgan y no me decidia por nada, ni por conservación ni por ceca ni por año y mira lo que acabe comprando hace unas semanas ::


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/315786-he-comprado-moneda-47.html#post10284710


----------



## rojiblanco (8 Dic 2013)

kapandji dijo:


> hola, alguien que haya comprado en geiger edelmetalle.
> Hice un pedido y no me aparecen los gastos de envío, les mandé un email, pero no me respondieron, por lo que no hice la transferencia y terminó caducandose el pedido.
> ¿a alguno le ha pasado?



El cupo a España puede que lo tengan ya cubierto, lo raro que no te contesten, normalmente te suele contestar unas chiquitas bien majas, Ines o Ronja.


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Dic 2013)

kapandji dijo:


> hola, alguien que haya comprado en geiger edelmetalle.
> Hice un pedido y no me aparecen los gastos de envío, les mandé un email, pero no me respondieron, por lo que no hice la transferencia y terminó caducandose el pedido.
> ¿a alguno le ha pasado?



A Francia envian sin problemas, toma nota.

Si puedes abrirte una cuenta temporal a traves del BNP o CL, quizas lo consigas, si es para pedidos relevantes te podria llegar a valer

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (8 Dic 2013)

rojiblanco dijo:


> El cupo a España puede que lo tengan ya cubierto, lo raro que no te contesten, normalmente te suele contestar unas chiquitas bien majas, Ines o Ronja.



Supongo que deben ser las de geiger alemania, yo estuve 6 meses tratando con los de Suiza (varias compras, malos entendidos, incumplimientos de acuerdos y reuniones en persona) y los tengo totalmente vetados, NUNCA mas pienso tratar con ellos, unos impresentables vendedores de coches de segunda mano. Mi voto profundamente negativo para Geiger-Edelmetale de Zurich. :abajo:


----------



## Nómada65 (8 Dic 2013)

Hola, he visto la pagina de la casa alemana Leihhaus Nurnberg GmbH, ¿ alguien la conoce ?, parece tener precios interesantes.


----------



## rojiblanco (8 Dic 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Supongo que deben ser las de geiger alemania, yo estube 6 meses tratando con los de Suiza (varias compras, malos entendidos, incumplimientos de acuerdos y reuniones en persona) y los tengo totalmente vetados, NUNCA mas pienso tratar con ellos, unos impresentables vendedores de coches de segunda mano. Mi voto profundamente negativo para Geiger-Edelmetale de Zurich. :abajo:



Si, me referia a Alemania.
Otro para huir nuernberg-edelmetalle.de, este además de impresentable, un hijo puta, le acaban de retirar el sello trusted shop pero sigue con la página en activo, engañando.


----------



## frj (10 Dic 2013)

rojiblanco dijo:


> El cupo a España puede que lo tengan ya cubierto, lo raro que no te contesten, normalmente te suele contestar unas chiquitas bien majas, Ines o Ronja.



No sabía que tenían cupos por países, lo único que he visto en su web es esto:
We regret that we cannot at present deliver to Austria, Belgium, Czech Republic, France, Ireland, Italy, Slovakia, Spain, Sweden and to the United Kingdom apart from gold products

Yo quiero comprar unas filarmónicas de oro, les he escrito para preguntar si envían a España y no han contestado. La verdad es que tienen buen precio pero habrá que comprar en otro sitio...


----------



## Tichy (10 Dic 2013)

rojiblanco dijo:


> Otro para huir nuernberg-edelmetalle.de, este además de impresentable, un hijo puta, le acaban de retirar el sello trusted shop pero sigue con la página en activo, engañando.



Yo les hice un pedido, si bien hace ya bastante tiempo, y no tuve problema, pero desde luego se agradece el aviso ¿Podrías ampliar la información?


----------



## pir (10 Dic 2013)

¿Alguien tiene referencias de *www.bankoro.es*?


----------



## Tichy (10 Dic 2013)

Nómada65 dijo:


> Hola, he visto la pagina de la casa alemana Leihhaus Nurnberg GmbH, ¿ alguien la conoce ?, parece tener precios interesantes.



Yo les he hecho algún pedido y no he tenido problemas. Ojo con algunos precios porque como su nombre indica (Leihhaus = casa de empeños), pueden venderte monedas circuladas sin garantizarte el estado. En ese caso te indicarán que la moneda está usada (gebraucht).


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Dic 2013)

pir dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene referencias de *www.bankoro.es*?



Que tiene su sello propio BKO, poco mas...


----------



## frj (10 Dic 2013)

putabolsa dijo:


> el cupo es para la plata,no para el oro : ::



Efectivamente, me han contestado diciéndome que no hacen envíos de plata, pero si de oro.


----------



## kapandji (10 Dic 2013)

pues hoy he recibido un mail de los de geiger edelmetalle amenazandome que si no les pago tendré que hacerme cargo de los gastos de cancelación,intereses, etc... y si no lo hago se pondrán en contacto con unos abogados.
Dicen de todo menos responder a mi mail...
edito:les dejo claro que de amenazas nada y que cómo quieren que les pague si no me incluyen los gastos de envío porque no envían a españa.


----------



## rojiblanco (10 Dic 2013)

Tichy dijo:


> Yo les hice un pedido, si bien hace ya bastante tiempo, y no tuve problema, pero desde luego se agradece el aviso ¿Podrías ampliar la información?



Te cuento, lo llevan un par de hermanos italianos, unos cuantos pedidos y todo perfecto, sin ningún problema, me deja uno pendiente para después del verano, en verano aparece en la página que por enfermedad se retrasaran los envios (ya no aparece el mensaje), y hasta el dia de hoy, antes aparecian en la página las opiniones de los clientes todo bien hasta que en verano ya era un hervidero de quejas hasta que le retiraron el sello trusted shop, no contesta correo, ni teléfono...lo dejaré en manos del Centro Europeo del Consumidor pero no me han dado muchas esperanzas.


----------



## Tichy (11 Dic 2013)

rojiblanco dijo:


> Te cuento, lo llevan un par de hermanos italianos, unos cuantos pedidos y todo perfecto, sin ningún problema, me deja uno pendiente para después del verano, en verano aparece en la página que por enfermedad se retrasaran los envios (ya no aparece el mensaje), y hasta el dia de hoy, antes aparecian en la página las opiniones de los clientes todo bien hasta que en verano ya era un hervidero de quejas hasta que le retiraron el sello trusted shop, no contesta correo, ni teléfono...lo dejaré en manos del Centro Europeo del Consumidor pero no me han dado muchas esperanzas.



Joder, que cabronada. Yo también pasé el verano con un pedido colgado, en este caso de philaberlin, y curiosamente decían lo mismo, que por enfermedad se estaban retrasando las entregas. Por suerte, finalmente y con un retraso de casi ¡4 meses! me llegó el pedido. Que haya suerte!


----------



## INimputable (11 Dic 2013)

Alguna tienda para comprar en Munich? Voy a tener gente por allí una temporada 

Enviado desde un tablet.


----------



## marquen2303 (16 Dic 2013)

Alguien sabe de alguna tienda para comprar monedas buillon-plata en Estocolmo??? 
Por otro lado ¿¿saben si tengo alguna limitación en el aeropuerto para llevar en las maletas estas monedas??

---------- Post added 16-dic-2013 at 16:11 ----------

Alguien sabe de alguna tienda para comprar monedas buillon-plata en Estocolmo??? 
Por otro lado ¿¿saben si tengo alguna limitación en el aeropuerto para llevar en las maletas estas monedas??


----------



## 1oz (16 Dic 2013)

marquen2303 dijo:


> Alguien sabe de alguna tienda para comprar monedas buillon-plata en Estocolmo???
> Por otro lado ¿¿saben si tengo alguna limitación en el aeropuerto para llevar en las maletas estas monedas??
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-dic-2013 at 16:11 ----------
> ...




Hola 

Ten en cuenta que un vuelo Suecia - España es un vuelo intracomunitario y por lo tanto, no pasa Aduanas por lo que no debieras tener problemas. 

Por otro lado, está el tema de la obligación de declarar a partir de 10.000 euros la entrada o salida de España con medios de pago en que el titular no está identificado (por ej. dinero en metalico, cheques al portador, cheques de viaje etc...) pero las onzas de plata no pueden considerarse medios de pago por lo que entiendo que tampoco tendrías que declaralas. 

Yo el unico consejo que te doy es que lleves contigo la factura de compra de las onzas de plata con el IVA sueco, por si las moscas.

¡¡¡ Que lo pases bien !!!


----------



## oro y plata forever (19 Dic 2013)

1oz dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Ten en cuenta que un vuelo Suecia - España es un vuelo intracomunitario y por lo tanto, no pasa Aduanas por lo que no debieras tener problemas.
> 
> ...



Todo en orden, ok.


----------



## prsala (2 Ene 2014)

Hola, cómo afecta la subida del IVA de la plata en Alemana si queremos comprar monedas a webs de ahí? qué alternativas podemos tener?
Y sabéis qué sentido tiene que coininvestdirect haya subido los gastos de envío un 150% en un año?


----------



## bubbler (3 Ene 2014)

Por los post anteriores, ¿sigue siendo de fiar https://www.geiger-edelmetalle.de/?


----------



## 1oz (3 Ene 2014)

prsala dijo:


> Hola, cómo afecta la subida del IVA de la plata en Alemana si queremos comprar monedas a webs de ahí? qué alternativas podemos tener?
> Y sabéis qué sentido tiene que coininvestdirect haya subido los gastos de envío un 150% en un año?



Entiendo que a los compradores particulares (es decir, no profesionales que revenden sus productos) les tiene que afectar ya que si la moneda u onza en cuestión en Alemania costaba 100 mas IVA, nos salía por 107 euros, ahora serán 119 euros.

Los profesionales con NIF de IVA intracomunitario compraban en la UE sin IVA ya que el vendedor a la vista de su NIF sabia que era un profesional español y no le cobraba el IVA y luego este comprador se autorepercutía e ingresaba el IVA español, por lo que seguiran comprando en Alemania sin IVA y no les debe afectar la subida.

En resumen, la subida del IVA aleman al que afecta es al consumidor final en Alemania con independencia de que sea aleman o de otro pais UE.


----------



## prsala (3 Ene 2014)

1oz dijo:


> En resumen, la subida del IVA aleman al que afecta es al consumidor final en Alemania con independencia de que sea aleman o de otro pais UE.



Es cierto, muchas gracias.

Y los gastos de envío hace poco eran 10 euros y al poco se pusieron a 24 euros de repente.!!!!


----------



## kimi (13 Ene 2014)

Hola A todos,
No suelo participar mucho en el foro pero lo sigo a menudo.
Solamente querría informaros de un problema que estoy teniendo con una compra que hice en golddirect. Parece ser que tiene problemas financieros. Golddirect ha desaparecido y me han redireccionado a GGG trading (supongo que es la empresa madre.
Les adjunto a continuación el e-mail recibido:
Dear Customer,

We would hereby like to inform you about the current situation of the company GGG Trading.

Due to the credit crunch, 2013 has been a very difficult year.
The company has incurred substantial losses and hasn’t been able to refinance its debt position.
Because of these developments, the owner of the GoldDirect brand and domain name has decided to cancel the user license that was issued to our company for the use of brand and domains.
Because of this, we had to make 4 important steps, to solve the situation with our customers and avoid bankruptcy :

1. To fulfil our obligations to you and to avoid bankruptcy , GGG Trading sold assets and some software , to make sure that all customers will get everything they have ordered.

2. To cut cost, almost all personnel have been let go.

3. Pending orders will/shall be handled and taken care of in the coming three months, with payment from the sale, when this is completely finalized.

4. Because of the current situation , communications with our company can now only be done through the internet site Customer Login and/or its corresponding e-mail address info@gggtrading.com. To see your old orders and any available additional information, please go to Customer Login.
Every 3 weeks we will place an update on the page regarding the status of resolving the issues.

Due to lack of personnel, it may take some time to answer any mail, but we will always answer and we will try to do this within 7 working days ( depending on the workload ) .

We offer you our most sincere apologies for this extremely unpleasant situation and we completely understand your distress and feelings, regarding your order and the service we provided.

Please know that we regret this situation very much and that we will solve these issues as soon as possible, of course with your best interests at heart.


Team GGG Trading

Debo preocuparme? Alguien esta en mi situación o lo ha padecido.
Un saludo


----------



## DenariusGold (13 Ene 2014)

Con los cambios de IVA (alemania), las problematicas con el idioma, los plazos de entrega mas largos, los costes de envio mas altos, etc... ¿no seria mejor comprar en una tienda (o web) en españa? (Y no lo digo solo por nuestra tienda)

Hace tiempo que no he pasado por el foro, pero me sorprende ver que muchos se complican la vida buscando precios apenas mas baratos fuera de españa... con lo que supone de estres añadido.

No creo que merezca la pena, pero solo es una opinion personal.

Un saludo, y feliz año nuevo a todos !


----------



## trasgukoke (13 Ene 2014)

En eso tienes razón. . Pero por poco de diferencia que haya... la pela es la pela...
Y con los tiempos que corren.. con que ahorremos 15 o 20€ ya hace que pensemos en pedirlo hasta en Estonia o Lituania... si hace falta. ..
Deberia de haber una fórmula para que los vendedores españoles pudierais tener margen de maniobra.. .
en mi humilde opinión. ...


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (21 Ene 2014)

Alguien conoce a esta web, parece que tiene buenos precios
GOLD-SILVER.BE


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Ene 2014)

Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> Alguien conoce a esta web, parece que tiene buenos precios
> GOLD-SILVER.BE



No la conozco, y los precios son buenos, pero me ha parecido leer que los portes a Europa son 29€... por lo que no me sirve para onzas sueltas.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (21 Ene 2014)

He visto que en su pagina de links interesantes aparece Bullionvault junto con esta interesantisima web Argent Métal - In Silver, We trust que seguramente conoceran..
Ya me han contestado al email de información. Son precios puesto en casa , asegurado y si; 29 euros de portes.


----------



## oro y plata forever (22 Ene 2014)

Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> He visto que en su pagina de links interesantes aparece Bullionvault junto con esta interesantisima web Argent Métal - In Silver, We trust que seguramente conoceran..
> Ya me han contestado al email de información. Son precios puesto en casa , asegurado y si; 29 euros de portes.



Seguro y porte...no es mal precio.


----------



## tormento (28 Ene 2014)

Hola,
pero los precios son con IVA?


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (29 Ene 2014)

Les envie un correo (y me respondieron en menos de tres horas) preguntandoles el precio en España. Me contestaron que es el el mismo de Francia. Pone TTC (tous taxes compris) . Es decir con todos los impuestos incluidos. Yo voy a probar, tienen buenas referencias en un foro francés y es lo mas económico que conozco para cantidades de 100 oz o mas
saludos

1oz - GOLD-SILVER.BE
Ahora la filarmónica esta a 17.11 y en monster box te sale a 16.82


----------



## tormento (30 Ene 2014)

Ok,

gracias por la informacion.

Un saludo.


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Feb 2014)

Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> Les envie un correo (y me respondieron en menos de tres horas) preguntandoles el precio en España. Me contestaron que es el el mismo de Francia. Pone TTC (tous taxes compris) . Es decir con todos los impuestos incluidos. Yo voy a probar, tienen buenas referencias en un foro francés y es lo mas económico que conozco para cantidades de 100 oz o mas
> saludos
> 
> 1oz - GOLD-SILVER.BE
> Ahora la filarmónica esta a 17.11 y en monster box te sale a 16.82



El precio es muy bueno la phil ahora mismo 16, 92..menos de 340 por tubo.


----------



## quaver (2 Feb 2014)

Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> [...] Pone TTC (tous taxes compris) . Es decir con todos los impuestos incluidos. [...]



toutes taxes comprises ;-)


----------



## tiotoni (7 Feb 2014)

*detenido gerente orodirect*

Detenido el gerente de orodirect.
Pues eso.......

Golpe al tráfico de oro y blanqueo de capitales con 80 detenidos en la Comunitat


----------



## trasgukoke (7 Feb 2014)

Vaya tela. .
gracias por la info..


----------



## Visrul (7 Feb 2014)

tiotoni dijo:


> Detenido el gerente de orodirect.
> Pues eso.......
> 
> Golpe al tráfico de oro y blanqueo de capitales con 80 detenidos en la Comunitat



Flipante :8:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Feb 2014)

tiotoni dijo:


> Detenido el gerente de orodirect.
> Pues eso.......
> 
> Golpe al tráfico de oro y blanqueo de capitales con 80 detenidos en la Comunitat



A ver si ahora los jueces e inspectores fiscales van a revisar la lista de clientes.... :fiufiu:


----------



## atom ant (7 Feb 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> A ver si ahora los jueces e inspectores fiscales van a revisar la lista de clientes.... :fiufiu:



jejej, a alguno se le habrá apretao el culo con la noticia


----------



## Vidar (7 Feb 2014)

tiotoni dijo:


> Detenido el gerente de orodirect.
> Pues eso.......
> 
> Golpe al tráfico de oro y blanqueo de capitales con 80 detenidos en la Comunitat



Me voy a aventurar a decir cual era la jugada en base a lo leído en la noticia.

Cerca de 70 detenidos en una operación contra el blanqueo con la compraventa de oro - Levante-EMV



> Uno de los principales registros fue el llevado a cabo en una fábrica de Rafelbuñol que la trama utilizaba a modo de fundición. *En una cámara acorazada dentro del recinto fabril fueron encontrados cinco kilos de oro y casi 200 de plata, todo ello en lingotes, además de bolsos y recipientes repletos de joyas de oro y cuberterías y otras piezas de plata aún sin fundir, así como unos 100.000 euros en metálico*.



Estos comprarían oro y plata de dudosa procedencia a comprooros varios, los fundirían ilegalmente para borrar el origen, los enviarían por prosegur a fundiciones autorizadas extranjeras que les enviarían lingotes "good delivery", negocio redondo.

Por otro lado:



> Horas después, la policía acudió a la sede de *KPMG*, firma auditora de Oro Direct y que casualmente tiene sus oficinas en la planta cuarta del mismo edificio. Los agentes no pudieron acceder a las dependencias de la auditora al carecer de una orden judicial, pero desalojaron a los trabajadores hasta que lograron la autorización. Posteriormente, en torno a las 16 horas, una comisión judicial se trasladó a la sede de la firma de auditoría y consultoría en compañía de dos representantes de la Agencia Tributaria, que recabaron información sobre Oro Direct Inversión, S.L.



KPMG, como siempre, en todos los "fregaos": pescanova, bankia, oro direct ahora :8:

.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2014)

Hola, Vidar: No creo que vayas muy "desencaminado" en tus apreciaciones...

Hola, atom ant: Bueno, los del "culo apretado" no creo que anden por este foro... Aquí, el que tiene "money" ya mira de ir con cuidado con lo que hace, lo que compra, dónde, etc. Está Hacienda como un "perro rabioso" para ir haciendo "tonterías"...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## _Mirar_ (9 Feb 2014)

Alguien ha comprado en esta web?

Goldvorsorge | Orofino Oro y Plata para Inversionistas

Alguna opinión????


----------



## SilverAndGold (10 Feb 2014)

Bueno lo del blanqueo es una pasada pero es cuestion de tiempo ya que o se hacen todas las operaciones muy claras o te van a atrapar. A nosotros nos auditan directamente desde el Banco de España y tenemos que tener todo muy muy claro si no hay problemas y como minimo multas y muy elevadas, no se como se las ingeniaban ellos pero al final paffffff.

---------- Post added 10-feb-2014 at 11:57 ----------

Por cierto hemos cambiado el aspecto de la web de compra directa

Tienda | OroInversor

Tambien tenemos contratos para ahorro en inversion en metales desde 50€ mes, si alguien le interesa que solo contacte y tambien pasando cuando salgan ofertas y sorteos que de vez cuando hay para clientes


----------



## RuiKi84 (11 Feb 2014)

Hola gente, estoy interesado en comenzar a comprar Oro físico como inversión, estaba paseándome por el hilo y no sé ni por donde empezar, no sé si alguien me puede orientar de donde comenzar a comprar algunas onzas, si es recomendable comprar a través de internet o es preferible presentarme en una tienda de mi ciudad (Zaragoza) o de otras?? saludos y gracias.


----------



## SilverAndGold (11 Feb 2014)

Te he mandado un privado


----------



## oinetas (13 Feb 2014)

se hablo hace poco de gold-silver.be


ha comprado alguien? que tal le ha ido?

gracias


----------



## trasgukoke (14 Feb 2014)

Uff... me da una pereza pedir a alemania...
por el tiempo de entrega...
si es mucho compensará. .
¿Para poco o mucho? 
a ver los que pilotan que opinan..


----------



## SilverAndGold (15 Feb 2014)

Y para que vas a pedir a Alemania oro? Plata lo entiendo por el IVA pero oro lo compras aqui sin problemas y puede que mas barato que los mayoristas alemanes y sin contar costes de envio


----------



## oinetas (16 Feb 2014)

me interesa esa tienda porque tiene monedas que no las encuentro en otro lado.Preferiria comprar aqui, aunque estuviese un poquito mas caro.

saludos


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Feb 2014)

oinetas dijo:


> me interesa esa tienda porque tiene monedas que no las encuentro en otro lado.Preferiria comprar aqui, aunque estuviese un poquito mas caro.
> 
> saludos



Que tienda ?

Que monedas ?

Saludos.


----------



## todocopia1 (18 Feb 2014)

Tenía pendiente escribir mi "informe" de gold-silver.be.

Resumen breve: todo bien, sobre todo muy rápidos en el envío.

Resumen largo (por si le sirve a alguien): 
- De forma un poco inconsciente (para probar) les pedí hace unas 3 semanas varias cosas cosas de oro y plata y un tubo de onzas de plata.
- Confirmaron el pedido a los pocos minutos de hacer yo la transferencia (creo que no esperaron ni a tener el ingreso en su cuenta, con el mail de notificación de mi banco tiraron para adelante). Esa misma tarde tenía el mail con el nº de seguimiento de correos belga.
- Lo que se retrasó un poco fue el tránsito en correos. Estuvo varios días sin cambiar de estado, por lo que yo me temía que el pedido estuviera parado en aduanas debido a que sus precios no incluyeran IVA o algo así y que me lo fueran a reclamar. Pero al séptimo día (cuando iba a darles un toque) llegó todo, perfectamente embalado y discreto, sin marcas ni "partes sueltas" que hicieran ruido. 
- La comunicación por mail en francés, pero sin problema. 

Por mi experiencia parece gente muy diligente y en mi caso, aunque no eran cosas muy raras, tenían todo en stock inmediato. Buscando su dirección en google street view tiene pinta de ser un chiringuito pequeño y "casero", pero a mi me ha ido bien.

Saludos 




oinetas dijo:


> se hablo hace poco de gold-silver.be
> 
> 
> ha comprado alguien? que tal le ha ido?
> ...


----------



## oinetas (19 Feb 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Que tienda ?
> 
> Que monedas ?
> 
> Saludos.




GOLD-SILVER.BE



dime por favor una tienda española que tenga la variedad de monedas de oro en 1/10 que tiene esta tienda. y en lo demas....



te lo agradeceria


----------



## remonster (19 Feb 2014)

oinetas dijo:


> GOLD-SILVER.BE
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Que las tengan anunciadas en la web no quiere decir que las tengan....aparte que nadie quiere monedas de 1/10 de oz. Para eso te compras napoleones, Vrenelis o soberanos mucho más comerciales, bonitos y conocidos.


----------



## SilverAndGold (19 Feb 2014)

Para los interesados en oro y Metales preciosos, vamos a comenzar seminarios online concentrados especialmente en todos los aspectos del negocio e inversion en oro, el primero empieza esta tarde para el que le interese. 

EL SABER NO OCUPA LUGAR

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/508667-que-reserva-fraccionaria.html


----------



## oinetas (19 Feb 2014)

remonster dijo:


> Que las tengan anunciadas en la web no quiere decir que las tengan....aparte que nadie quiere monedas de 1/10 de oz. Para eso te compras napoleones, Vrenelis o soberanos mucho más comerciales, bonitos y conocidos.





pues tienes razon, hay alguna que no las tiene, la gran mayoria si.

y segundo yo quiero oro 1/10, y si no lo tienen en españa me las tendre que comprar en otro lado.


vaya hombre, si quiero kanguros de plata y en españa no los tienen, pues no me voy a comprar duros de plata porque si los tienen


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (20 Feb 2014)

Lo bonito de estos hilos es que la gente pueda comprar donde quiera, con confianza, y lo mas económico posible. En eso consiste el libre mercado.....


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (20 Feb 2014)

Seguro que ninguno de vosoros es impune a Ebay y en algún momento ha caido/cae/caerá en participar en alguna puja por alguna monedita. Hace tiempo tuve una época hardcore con ese portal y llegué a utilizar los snipers para no tener que estar pendiente de las horas en las que acaban algunas de las pujas que estamos siguiendo.

Los snipers son portales en los que te registras, das tu usuario y password de Ebay (en eso muchos de vosotros no estaréis de acuerdo pero va así), le marcas el código de la subasta que quieres y le marcas el precio por el que quieres pujar. El portal emite entonces la puja que tú le has marcado en el último segundo. 

Desventajas:
-Has de darle tu usuario y password de cuenta Ebay. (Yo lo he hecho y doy fe que no me ha pasado nada, a parte de que cambias el password si quieres después de cada operación)
-Normalmente las primeras pujas que ganas son gratuitas pero a partir de X número te cobran algo. Te cuentan sólo las que ganas. Como ahora ya hay varios servicions de estos si vas de uno al otro puedes ganar unas cuantas pujas antes de tener que llegar a pagar.

Ventajas:
-No estar pendiente de la puja a las 3 de la mañana.
-*No te calientas*. Le marcas el precio al que quieres llegar o por el máximo que estás dispuesto a pagar y te olvidas y así evitas caer en las luchas de última hora. ¿Que la ganas? Pues perfecto. ¿Que no? Pues a esperar a la próxima.

Si buscais por goolge "Ebay sniper" o cosas por estilo encontraréis esas páginas. Reconozco que yo lo usé sólo unas pocas veces sin llegar a gastar las pujas que tenía gratuitas y que hoy ya hay más portales que ofrecen ese servicio, pero me ha venido a la cabeza al ver que hay gente aqui que trasnocha a la caza de una oncilla.

Edito: Puedes programar al momento en que quieres que haga la puja ya que si te esperas al último segundo y coincide en que hay alguna traba en la conexión puedes llegar tarde. (A mi me las clavaba dando sólo un segundo de margen)


----------



## biempa (20 Feb 2014)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Seguro que ninguno de vosoros es impune a Ebay y en algún momento ha caido/cae/caerá en participar en alguna puja por alguna monedita. Hace tiempo tuve una época hardcore con ese portal y llegué a utilizar los snipers para no tener que estar pendiente de las horas en las que acaban algunas de las pujas que estamos siguiendo.
> 
> Los snipers son portales en los que te registras, das tu usuario y password de Ebay (en eso muchos de vosotros no estaréis de acuerdo pero va así), le marcas el código de la subasta que quieres y le marcas el precio por el que quieres pujar. El portal emite entonces la puja que tú le has marcado en el último segundo.
> 
> ...



Y en que se diferencia de las pujas automatitas de ebay?
basicamente es lo mismo, ¿no?


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (20 Feb 2014)

¿La puja automática de Ebay la puedes "programar" para que puje en el momento que quieras? Creí que pujaba cuando superaban tu primera puja inicial hasta llegar al máximo por el que querías pujar. El sniper no puja absolutamente nada hasta el último segundo de la puja y así evitas subir el precioo "mostrar interés".


Si es así olvidad la parrafada ya que es lo mismo.

biempa,
Acabo de mirar lo de Ebay y no es lo mismo. Las pujas automáticas van subiendo paso a paso hasta llegar al precio máximo que le has indicado desde el momento en que pujas: si dos personas empiezan una subasta desde 0 euros y a falta de 5 días ambos ponen pujas automáticas a 103 y 107 euros respectivamente, las pujas automáticas empiezan a actuar y la de 107 llegará a un paso por encima de los 103 desde el momento en que se empieza a pujar. Si los incrementos son de 1 en 1 euro se quedará en 104. Si entonces alguien puja 105 pues tu puja automática subirá a 106 y así hasta llegar a 107. El sniper no puja hasta que le indicas.

Es cierto que si el sniper actúa haciendo la puja maxima de ese momento pero hay alguna puja automática a un precio superior ésta te sobrepase aunque todo sean operaciones hechas en décimas. Ese es el único momento en que podría fallar. Normalmente para no subir en demasía los precios las pujas suelen ser manuales y estás ahí pendiente con 4 ventanas del navegador abiertas con 4 pujas diferentes para clickar al último segundo.


----------



## biempa (20 Feb 2014)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> ¿La puja automática de Ebay la puedes "programar" para que puje en el momento que quieras? Creí que pujaba cuando superaban tu primera puja inicial hasta llegar al máximo por el que querías pujar. El sniper no puja absolutamente nada hasta el último segundo de la puja y así evitas subir el precioo "mostrar interés".
> 
> 
> Si es así olvidad la parrafada ya que es lo mismo.
> ...



ok, muchas gracias por la info, entonces habrá que probarlo.


----------



## Nómada65 (24 Feb 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> jejej, a alguno se le habrá apretao el culo con la noticia



No veo porque, si hay factura por el medio y todo esta en orden por parte del cliente, no veo donde esta el problema´, como tampoco lo veria si Andorrano o otro proveedor famoso hiciera irregularidades. Es su problema, Yo tengo mi factura y he pagado con dinero legal.


----------



## makokillo (24 Feb 2014)

Yo uso " GIXEN" y me va de cine . Y es totalmente gratuito, no cobran nada, ni las primeras pujas ni nunca.


1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Seguro que ninguno de vosoros es impune a Ebay y en algún momento ha caido/cae/caerá en participar en alguna puja por alguna monedita. Hace tiempo tuve una época hardcore con ese portal y llegué a utilizar los snipers para no tener que estar pendiente de las horas en las que acaban algunas de las pujas que estamos siguiendo.
> 
> Los snipers son portales en los que te registras, das tu usuario y password de Ebay (en eso muchos de vosotros no estaréis de acuerdo pero va así), le marcas el código de la subasta que quieres y le marcas el precio por el que quieres pujar. El portal emite entonces la puja que tú le has marcado en el último segundo.
> 
> ...


----------



## sierramadre (25 Feb 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Yo uso " GIXEN" y me va de cine . Y es totalmente gratuito, no cobran nada, ni las primeras pujas ni nunca.



Con el tema de las subastas ves cosas raras, este domingo pujo en 18 subastas de un vendedor con tropecientasmil ventas positivas, a falta de un rato para acabar programo el gixen 3 o 4 euros por encima del precio del momento y luego veo que no he ganado ningua de las 18.

Veo que todas las subastas de ese vendedor, unas 50 las habia ganado el mismo pujador, piensas, un tio sobrao de pasta, pero es que me pongo a mirar el historial de ventas de los ultimos 3 meses y todo absolutamente todo lo subastado se lo habia llevado el mismo tio, excepto las subastas que habian cerrado por encima del precio del compralo ya.

En esos meses otros vendedores habian subastado los mismos productos, algunos de ellos incluso en el mismo pais y muchas subastas habian cerrado por debajo del precio del vendedor A y el famoso pujador ganador no aparecia en ninguna de ellas.

Lo cual me hace pensar que el ese pujador es el mismo vendedor comprando todas sus subastas que cierran por debajo de su precio de compralo ya porque si fuera un pujador real estaria pujando en subastas de otra gente a precios más economicos como es obvio.

A lo cual lo que no me cuadra es que se supone que subasta ganada tiene que ser subasta realizada, es decir, no te puedes tirar para atras y menos hacerlo cientos de veces cada mes y si de verdad paga las monedas como si fuera un pujador real auque sea el mismo el pago de comisiones a ebay se lo tiene que comer vivo, ya que como es logico pocas subastas cierran por encima del compralo ya.

Por lo tanto sospecho que tiene que haber algun truco para autopujar en sus propias subastas (con la identidad de un familiar por ejemplo) y luego no realizar el pago para no pagar las comisiones a ebay aunque se supone que ebay esta atento a esto.

¿Alguien que nos pueda iluminar al respecto?


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (25 Feb 2014)

Una de las maneras que tienen los vendedores para bajar las comisiones que Ebay les carga es siendo "ejemplares". Para conseguir ese nivel de servicio a la hora de realizar la votaciones por parte de los clientes no solo han de recibir el voto positivo, han de tener la máxima puntuación en forma de cinco estrellas en todos los campos que tienes que valorar al emitir el voto. 

4 estrellas no es suficiente, necesitan tener 5 en todo y en cierto volumen importante de transacciones (no se exactamente cuánto) para conseguir esas rebajas. Lo bueno del tema es que esa valoración ni la ve el que recibe los votos ni la gente que consulta tu ratio de positivos/negativos.

Igual ese vendedor trabajaba con importantes rebajas por parte de Ebay y las ha perdido, o simplemente todavía no las ha conseguido y quiere optar a ellas. Lo único que se me ocurre para obrar así es que por su volumen de ventas en general lo que se puede ahorrar en comisiones a la larga le es muy superior a lo que tenga que pagar ahora por las ventas que realice (digamos que en este modo que has denunciado que parece "en interno") para poder emitir votos, votos que emitirá con la máxima puntuación en todos los campos en busca de conseguir la excelencia que le permita rebajar los posteriores ratios de comisiones.

En ciertas ocasiones he comprado cosas a china tipo cables para cargar el teléfono, cargadores y adaptadores y el vendedor me ha incluído en el paquete el doble de cada cosa que he comprado junto a una simpática nota en la que me pide encarecidamente que le de 5 estrellas en todos los campos.

(Mi petición a vendedore de onzas: tomad ejemplo, incluidme el doble de monedas de las que compro y votaré todo 5 estrellas ) )


----------



## sierramadre (25 Feb 2014)

Pues puede ser que sea por lo que comentas porque sino no le veo el sentido.

Otra cosa, otro vebdedor con miles de votos me dice que fuera de ebay es mas barato y que puedo pagar por paypal. Tampoco me hace un rebajon, un 3%. ¿ que hariais? Si me tanga ¿paypal te cubre de verdad?

Un saludo


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (25 Feb 2014)

Ahí es donde entran lo de las comisiones que decíamos antes. Si tú o yo vendemos algo por Ebay tenemos que pagar un 8% del total en concepto de comisión de la cantidad por la que vendemos el producto más un 3% de comisión si nos pagan por Paypal.

Si él te ofrece una rebaja y teniendo en cuenta que la de Paypal se la clavan sí o sí y es del 3%, tienes para jugar el 8% que le cobraría Ebay. Propón un 6% mínimo que a tiempo estás de bajar. Si quedara en un 4% sería el equilibrio. (Cuidado que a lo mejor tiene unas comisiones más bajas por ser "vendedor powerrseller" y esas cosas). Mira hasta dónde puede llegar, pero a priori él sale ganando un 5% más que si te hace la venta por Ebay.

Yo a veces he hecho tratos así para no engrosar en la medida de lo posible los beneficios de Ebay/Paypal ya que un total de 11% en comisiones me parece abusivo.


----------



## Visrul (25 Feb 2014)

¿Alguién ha realizado alguna compra aquí?
1 oz Silver NTR Buffalo Round | SD Bullion
Los precios son muy atractivos, pero me parece que sólo interesará a los que residan en USA o tengan familia allí. Por los aranceles y tal...

Edito: He visto esto en sus FAQ:
Does SD Bullion ship internationally?
SD Bullion has established shipping relationships with over 20 countries and we are looking to expand into many more. International customers (excluding US and Canada) must place their order by telephone during normal business hours and may inquire about shipping prices and availability by emailing sales@sdbullion.com.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (25 Feb 2014)

Hola Visrul, 

Yo he comprado en Buy Gold, Silver Coins, Bars and Bullion Online | Best Prices on Precious Metals - Amagi Metals sin ningún tipo de problema con aduanas si dificultad a la hora de realizar el pedido: añadir al carrito, poner dirección si compras como guest y no te registras, paypal y listos.

Solo que por temas de peso en el paquete hice dos compras de X onzas cada una en lugar una de 2X onzas ya que el precio del envío se disparaba anormalmente. 

He mirado y tienen la medalla que buscas, el envío por tres de ellas a la península es de 11$.

No tuve ningún problema, todo llegó OK.


----------



## oromoneda (27 Feb 2014)

*Liberty Silver - Monedas de Plata sin IVA*

Esta tienda Liberty Silver tiene buenos precios para monedas de Plata, ha lanzado hace poco la versión española https://www.libertysilver.es/

Está en Estonia porque es el único país de la UE que permite tener monedas de plata sin IVA


----------



## horik (27 Feb 2014)

Que os parece la plata junk en monedas 90% como inversión?


----------



## _Mirar_ (28 Feb 2014)

oromoneda dijo:


> Esta tienda Liberty Silver tiene buenos precios para monedas de Plata, ha lanzado hace poco la versión española https://www.libertysilver.es/
> 
> Está en Estonia porque es el único país de la UE que permite tener monedas de plata sin IVA



He echado un vistazo...
Tengo la sensación de que el gran sablazo sería en los gastos de envio... ::
Por otra parte, si en estonia el iva esta exento, quizas debas pagarlo cuando el pdido llegue a tu pais... :no::no:
A ver si los grandes sabedores nos dan luz sobre el asunto. ienso:
O bien alguien que hubiese realizado alguna compra... 8:


----------



## oromoneda (28 Feb 2014)

*Liberty Silver - Monedas de Plata sin IVA*



_Mirar_ dijo:


> He echado un vistazo...
> Tengo la sensación de que el gran sablazo sería en los gastos de envio... ::
> Por otra parte, si en estonia el iva esta exento, quizas debas pagarlo cuando el pdido llegue a tu pais... :no::no:
> A ver si los grandes sabedores nos dan luz sobre el asunto. ienso:
> O bien alguien que hubiese realizado alguna compra... 8:



Puedes hacer una simulación para ver los gastos de envío ahí en www.libertysilver.es , o sea haces todo el procedimiento de la compra hasta al final pero sin confirmar.

El envío lo hace otra empresa GBS Logistics o la que quieras, UPS, Fedex...
Tambien lo puedes recoger en Estonia.
No lo puede enviar Liberty Silver porque ahí llevaria con IVA.

Ya compré y funciona bien, puede tardar un poco más sí las monedas están con mucha demanda cómo suele pasar a veces con Eagles y Pandas.

A nível del IVA eso es con cada uno.
A mí no me parece justo que en UE llevemos con IVA en plata y eso no pasa en EE.UU., Asia, etc. los mamones de UE simpre haciendose al impuesto


----------



## _Mirar_ (2 Mar 2014)

oromoneda dijo:


> Puedes hacer una simulación para ver los gastos de envío ahí en www.libertysilver.es , o sea haces todo el procedimiento de la compra hasta al final pero sin confirmar.
> 
> El envío lo hace otra empresa GBS Logistics o la que quieras, UPS, Fedex...
> Tambien lo puedes recoger en Estonia.
> ...





Ah bueno... Que Estonia es de la UE por lo que no deberia de haber ningun problema con la aduana... ienso:
La simulacion no esta mal, pero 37€ con GBS logistics de gastos de envio... :ouch:
Supongo que dependera del peso... 
El resto de transportes (UPS, DHL, etc) salen parecido?


----------



## disken (3 Mar 2014)

oromoneda dijo:


> Puedes hacer una simulación para ver los gastos de envío ahí en www.libertysilver.es , o sea haces todo el procedimiento de la compra hasta al final pero sin confirmar.
> 
> El envío lo hace otra empresa GBS Logistics o la que quieras, UPS, Fedex...
> Tambien lo puedes recoger en Estonia.
> ...



Voy a hacer una buena compra de fisico y considero que no deberia pagar IVA. Has realizado alguna compra con esta tienda?

Aun sin IVA se llevan un buen margen, si alguien conoce alguna mas competitiva, echarme un cable :cook:


----------



## oromoneda (3 Mar 2014)

*LibertySilver.es - Monedas de Plata sin IVA*



disken dijo:


> Voy a hacer una buena compra de fisico y considero que no deberia pagar IVA. Has realizado alguna compra con esta tienda?
> 
> Aun sin IVA se llevan un buen margen, si alguien conoce alguna mas competitiva, echarme un cable :cook:



He buscado online en Estonia y monedas de plata sin IVA y la mas competitiva que he encontrado ha sido www.libertysilver.es, hay otras pocas y son mas caras.
Tambien es la única en castellano.

Puedes buscar online en foros y verás que hay gente que ha comprado en UK y otros sitios y ha ido bien


----------



## Pollopelon (10 Mar 2014)

Hola, voy unos dias a Bruselas, conoceis algun mercadillo o tienda donde se pueda comprar alguna monedilla.


----------



## necho (16 Mar 2014)

toldao dijo:


> Hola burbujistas, os leo desde hace varios meses y me estoy sacando la venda de los ojos en muchos temas, al mismo tiempo que aprendo una barbaridad, gracias por toda la información que dais y además gratis.
> Leyendoos me encuentro con el maravilloso mundo de los MP, siempre he querido tener algo de oro y plata como protección a largo plazo, pero no sabia ni donde ni como comprar.
> Veo que hablais de las tiendas alemanas que no cobran iva o es menor que aqui y decido hacer una pequeña compra (mis recursos son limitados) en Willkommen auf Heubach Edelmetalle | Heubach Edelmetalle en diciembre para ver como funciona el tema, tengo que decir que todo resultó perfecto, buena comunicación por email usando el traductor de google y el envio bastante rapido.
> Las monedas son una chulada de cojones.
> ...



Los alemanes son muy bueno haciendo maquinaria y por lo tanto esperan que todo funcione así, "plug & play". Pero claro, el comercio online es más de tratar con la gente, de atender el cliente y ofrecer un buen servicio pre y post venta. Pero los alemanes con su "cabeza cuadradismo" y su porqueyolovalguismo esto no lo entienden.

Por lo tanto si compras en una tienda online alemana y no surge ningún contratiempo pues siéntete afortunado. Pero como se tuerza algo, prepárate que ahí es donde empiezan los dolores de cabeza. Robar no te van a robar (aunque en este mismo hilo he leido que a dos los han estafado), pero si que van a pasar de ti como de la mierda.

Para que lo veáis mejor, el alemán valora mucho su hora de trabajo lo cual es algo bueno y perfectamente valido. Pero... hay mucho porqueyolovalguismo en torno a esto (es muy común el pensamiento de "yo por menos de 100 EUR/hora no me muevo"). Por lo que si te venden un producto y esperan ganarle x, pues ya está, no quieren saber más nada de ese tema. Entonces claro, como surja un contratiempo eso les va a crear trabajo adicional y por lo tanto "van a perder pasta" (ver arriba lo del porqueolovalguismo).

Luego también tenemos que los alemanes no hablan inglés. Se suele tener la creencia popular de que los alemanes son bilingües o casi. Pero la realidad es que los alemanes no hablan inglés. Mejor que el españolito medio no es difícil, pero al nivel de los los holandeses o escandinavos, no. 
Además a los alemanes como no le hables en Alemán C3++ (sé que el máximo nivel sería el C2, pero lo digo por si no captáis la ironía) + C3 en dialecto local pues ya te pueden dar por el cu**. Porque no van a mover un dedo por ayudarte. Ojo, que seguimos en el ámbito del comercio electrónico, no os confundáis. Entonces claro, les escriben en inglés y encima de Google translator y ya el ninguneo está garantizado.

Conclusión, si quieres mándame por correo electrónico (mi dirección la tienes al final de este mensaje) todos los correos intercambiados con "el divo" del Heubach (a este me lo conozco) y ya vemos lo que se puede hacer. Que una vez que saben que hablas alemán o tienes representación alemana se acaba el ninguneo.

Por otra parte, a ver si el que abrió el hilo actualiza la lista, ya que se ha quedado desfasada. Hay tiendas que ya no existen, otras que son una mierda e inclusa algunas estafadoras.


----------



## trasgukoke (16 Mar 2014)

que bueno necho...
eres un crack..


----------



## els22 (16 Mar 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> que bueno necho...
> eres un crack..



No lo dude nadie, doy fe de ello, siempre dispuesto a ayudar. Le estaré siempre agradecido.


----------



## Nuts (18 Mar 2014)

Recientemente estuve por Singapur y compré unas monedas de plata en esta tienda: goldsilvercentral About Us muy atentos y simpaticos; el oro no vale la pena, pero la plata, especialmente las monedas australianas son algo más baratas que en España, ya que muchas bullion no tienen el GST. 

Aunque para comprar a distancia, supongo que entre el cambio, aduanas y los gastos de envío se come toda la diferencia; pero si os pasais por ahí ya sea por trabajo, turismo o haciendo escala con un vuelo, es una opción interesante.


----------



## oinoko (19 Mar 2014)

Nuts dijo:


> Recientemente estuve por Singapur y compré unas monedas de plata en esta tienda: goldsilvercentral About Us muy atentos y simpaticos; el oro no vale la pena, pero la plata, especialmente las monedas australianas son algo más baratas que en España, ya que muchas bullion no tienen el GST.
> 
> Aunque para comprar a distancia, supongo que entre el cambio, aduanas y los gastos de envío se come toda la diferencia; pero si os pasais por ahí ya sea por trabajo, turismo o haciendo escala con un vuelo, es una opción interesante.



Links similares aparecen de vez en cuando en este hilo y la respuesta siempre es la misma:

Son precios muy parecidos a los de Alemania / Andorrrano / Necho pero con el "pequeño problema" de que la plata tiene que pasar aduana, y que tienes muchos números que te cargen el 21% de IVA.
Yo por sistema no miro nada fuera de la U.E., no vale la pena.

Saludos.


----------



## trasgukoke (19 Mar 2014)

Tines razón. .
pero es bueno que nos digais tiendas... por si alguien pasa por ahí. ..
tener referencias...
gracias a los dos..


----------



## oinoko (19 Mar 2014)

Cierto,
yo por Singapur paso cada finde de camino al chalet de mi novia en las Maldivas, si queréis algo.... :fiufiu:


----------



## trasgukoke (19 Mar 2014)

Ah.. pues.. si te traes unos tubos. ...
muchas gracias por el ofrecimie ofrecimiento. ..
un saludo..


----------



## trolo13 (22 Mar 2014)

Siempre he comprado mis monedas en Oro Direct, así que ahora mismo no sé dónde hacerlo. Busco alguna tienda física en Madrid o España con unos precios similares o inferiores a Oro Direct. Las del mensaje de inicio de este hilo son más caras. Gracias


----------



## MissWolf (29 Mar 2014)

Ha abierto una tienda de Bankoro en Valencia.


----------



## sierramadre (29 Mar 2014)

MissWolf dijo:


> Ha abierto una tienda de Bankoro en Valencia.



Pero no venden monedas de plata, lástima, a veces también apetecería darse un paseo y ver y comprar las últimas novedades en onzitas, por el simple hecho de pasar la tarde.

Ya se que también estan las numis pero solo ver los precios de los escaparates con las onzas de este año a 35 o 40 euros te quitan las ganas de pasar adentro.

Comprar desde el movil tirado en el sofa y en gayumbos está bien pero se echa en falta también un poco el trato fisico con el producto y lo de hablar con el vendedor.

Raro que es uno.

Saludos.


----------



## Nuts (29 Mar 2014)

Si lo sé no pongo nada. He comprado alguna vez en el foro y en el andorrano presencialmente. Pero si puse el enlace de esa tienda es porque me pareció muy interesante. Sin criticar el andorrano, que como ya he dicho, soy y seré cliente, me pareció mucho más espaciosa y algo menos "claustrofóbica" que la susodicha, y con casi todas las bullion de oro y plata en el mostrador, y con muchos lingotes tambien.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2014)

Esa tienda que citáis -y en la que también he comprado- no es la única interesante en nuestro país. Si uno se "mueve" hay tiendas donde se pueden adquirir monedas con un mínimo premium, tanto en Oro como en Plata, e incluso algunas más baratas que en esa tienda. Me refiero a monedas como Soberanos, Alfonsinas, Francos, etc. así como Duros de Plata. Está claro que no voy a citar a esos "proveedores" -que conocen muy pocos amigos míos del foro-, pero es que no quiero que me los dejen "secos". Supongo que lo entendéis...

Y luego tenemos, dentro del foro, a necho. Un muy excelente vendedor.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2014)

Hola, miaavg: Nadie te va a discutir lo que comentas porque, la verdad, es que es así, pero -en mi caso- con el tiempo he ido encontrando cosas muy interesantes y a unos precios bastante correctos e incluso "baratos". Me ha pasado con monedas de Plata, tanto en las históricas como en las que no lo son. Luego, en el Oro, soy muy "especial" y es que no me gustan las clásicas de "inversión", así que prefiero el formato más pequeño y que ya tuvo la consideración de "dinero" en el pasado: Soberanos (Ingleses, Australianos...), Francos (Suizos, Belgas y Franceses), Pesos Mexicanos y Chilenos, etc. También más "raras" como las Phalavi iraníes, Piastras turcas o nuestros 1/2, 1 o 2 Escudos... En fin, que ya no es el Oro en sí, sino su asociación a la Historia y a la Numismatica (de donde he llegado a los MPs.). Lo dicho: "rarezas" que tiene uno...

Saludos.


----------



## vidarr (29 Mar 2014)

necho dijo:


> Los alemanes son muy bueno haciendo maquinaria y por lo tanto esperan que todo funcione así, "plug & play". Pero claro, el comercio online es más de tratar con la gente, de atender el cliente y ofrecer un buen servicio pre y post venta. Pero los alemanes con su "cabeza cuadradismo" y su porqueyolovalguismo esto no lo entienden.
> 
> Por lo tanto si compras en una tienda online alemana y no surge ningún contratiempo pues siéntete afortunado. Pero como se tuerza algo, prepárate que ahí es donde empiezan los dolores de cabeza. Robar no te van a robar (aunque en este mismo hilo he leido que a dos los han estafado), pero si que van a pasar de ti como de la mierda.
> 
> ...



Se ve que los conoces bien. Una buena parte de los vendedores alemanes (de cualquier producto, no hablo de oro y plata) actúan como si te hiciesen un favor al venderte algo.


----------



## tormento (10 Abr 2014)

A ver si podéis responderme algunas dudas.
Si quisiera comprar una caja de plata en Estonia, ¿qué consecuencias fiscales puede tener hacer una transferencia de casi 9000 €?

https://www.europesilverbullion.com
En ésta tienda que he puesto, ¿viene la factura con IVA?

Gracias


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (10 Abr 2014)

tormento dijo:


> A ver si podéis responderme algunas dudas.
> Si quisiera comprar una caja de plata en Estonia, ¿qué consecuencias fiscales puede tener hacer una transferencia de casi 9000 €?
> 
> https://www.europesilverbullion.com
> ...



Aqui te dejo el hilo de esta tienda en un foro conocido, especializado en Plata francés (hay mas tiendas comentadas).
Europe Silver Bullion.com : Boutiques
Te añado enlace del mismo hilo con una factura:
ImagiLIVE - Free image hosting

Una idea que se podría importar.

Espero que te ayude algo


----------



## necho (10 Abr 2014)

Sé que mi mensaje va a generar suspicacias (dada mi condición de vendedor en el hilo de compra-venta), pero lo siento, no lo he podido evitar. 

Me podéis decir que sentido tiene pagar 19,90 EUR de portes (+ 4,97 EUR que no se puede leer bien de qué) por 6 monedas :: 
Eso encarece las monedas 4,14 EUR/moneda, lo cual hace que los precios ya no sean tan atractivos :8:

Y todavía hay algunos que les parece caro 5,90 EUR de portes (hasta 10 oz) estando el paquete asegurado por el 100% del importe total pagado. 

Ay señor, llévame pronto


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (10 Abr 2014)

Hola Necho; eso mismo que dices lo debaten en el hilo francés. Simplemente pongo la información. Para importes pequeños no son competitivos, ni aqui ni en Francia; para grandes cantidades, si; pero no todo es el precio; también son importantes la confianza, la seguridad, la ausencia de problemas y comprar al vecino, que al fin y al cabo, todo queda en casa. Pero la información tambien es util. Un saludo


----------



## tormento (11 Abr 2014)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
Es el sitio mas barato que he encontrado.

Alguien me puede decir si hay algún problema por hacer una transferencia tan grande al extranjero (una caja de plata).

Gracias


----------



## oinoko (12 Abr 2014)

tormento dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
> Es el sitio mas barato que he encontrado.
> 
> Alguien me puede decir si hay algún problema por hacer una transferencia tan grande al extranjero (una caja de plata).
> ...



Si quieres estar seguro 100% : Haz una compra de 2900 Euros a Estonia, otra igual a Alemania y otra a Bélgica.

Así seguro que no tienes problemas.
Saludos.


----------



## mk73 (12 Abr 2014)

a los francesés no los entiendo mucho pues no sé que sentido tiene el arraigo u obsesión que tienen con sus monedas francesas en plata y/o en oro.
Ellos son de comprar por ejs piezas de 10 francos de Turin (son de ley 680 mls), o de 50 francos hercule ( ley 900 mls); que no de comprar onzas de 999 mls. No les entiendo.
Es como si aqui en España los que quisiesemos comprar plata sólo comprasemos monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco o duros del centenario.


----------



## XXavier (12 Abr 2014)

tormento dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
> Es el sitio mas barato que he encontrado.
> 
> Alguien me puede decir si hay algún problema por hacer una transferencia tan grande al extranjero (una caja de plata).
> ...




Ninguna 'consecuencia fiscal'. Yo he comprado cosas en el extranjero, a título particular, y por más dinero, y no he tenido ningún problema. No es una transferencia tan grande, tampoco. Si fuese un millón de euros, a lo mejor llamaba la atención de Hacienda, pero 9000€ no es tanto dinero...


----------



## mk73 (13 Abr 2014)

Tons dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Mirando la pagina de coininvest venia un enlace para esta otra que ponia plata sin iva
> Comprar plata online - silver-to-go.com
> ...




tienen precios buenos, pero vamos, los mismos precios que encuentras hasta con gente del foro. Ni más ni menos.
Otra cosa, mira lo que te soplan de gastos de envio.


----------



## necho (13 Abr 2014)

Tons dijo:


> Bueno si alguien sabe de otra web o vendedor con mejores precios que lo diga
> 
> Un saludo.



Por poner un ejemplo, yo te pongo las Filarmónicas y las China Panda más baratas y con portes de envío mucho más módicos :X


----------



## skifi (13 Abr 2014)

necho dijo:


> Por poner un ejemplo, yo te pongo las Filarmónicas y las China Panda más baratas y con portes de envío mucho más módicos :X



Y seguro que más de uno se pregunta cómo lo haces, jajaja, pero no hay necesidad de contar tus secretos, ya bastante agradecemos tener un contacto de confianza (sin desmerecer al resto).

Una duda, Necho: ¿Tú también tienes obligación de informar si algún comprador supera algún tope o cantidad de compra al año? ¿O esto no se te aplica? o__O


----------



## djun (14 Abr 2014)

¿Conocéis alguna tienda física en Madrid que compre monedas de oro y pague bien?

Un saludo.


----------



## Turmalina Geox 3000 (15 Abr 2014)

¿Alguien conoce algún sitio de confianza en Santander para comprar alguna onza de plata?


----------



## necho (15 Abr 2014)

skifi dijo:


> Una duda, Necho: ¿Tú también tienes obligación de informar si algún comprador supera algún tope o cantidad de compra al año? ¿O esto no se te aplica? o__O



Por estos lares sólo hay que informar si se superan los 12.500 EUR *por pago* (por transferencia) o 15.000 EUR *por pago* (en efectivo).

Espero haber aclarado vuestras dudas al respecto.


----------



## oinoko (21 May 2014)

Titular : Los de "Gold - Silber - Münzen - Shop, Edelmetalle hier kaufen " son unos chorizos profesionales.

Después de unas cuantas compras online (siempre inferiores a 3000 Euros) sin problemas dignos de mención o que no se pudieran resolver, me he tropezado con el primero que si parece irresoluble, por suerte el importe no es muy grande.

Se trata de la web Gold - Silber - Münzen - Shop, Edelmetalle hier kaufen, me dejé tentar por unos Pandas 2009 a 35 Euros y alguna cosilla más, y quise probar. Me han mandado unos discos oxidados donde efectivamente se adivinan un par de pandas escondidos (detras de un cañaveral?....no!!!!) detras de 2 milimetros de oxido!!!!

Les hago unas foticos y les mando un mail a ver si me los pueden cambiar, y despues de una semana y de reiterarles el correo dos veces, por fin me responden y me dicen, literal: "No vale la pena cambiarlas, porque las que tenemos en la tienda estan igual" (sic). ¡¡¡¡Es decir, que ya lo sabían, pero se la suda!!!. :8:

Les digo que en este estado no me interesan y que quiero devolverlos y que me devuelvan la pasta, y me dicen que en "metal trading" no se contempla la opción de devolución. :8: 

Por suerte, siempre que hago una compra a un sitio nuevo, les hago una compra pequeña, a ver que tal se portan y si responden bien hago una compra mayor. Gracias a eso, "sólo" me han enganchado con 7 pandas 2009 a 35 Euros la pieza, que no valen más allá de su peso en plata. Es decir, unos 140 Euros estafados.

Ya sabeis.
Saludos.




necho dijo:


> a ver si el que abrió el hilo actualiza la lista, ya que se ha quedado desfasada. Hay tiendas que ya no existen, otras que son una mierda e inclusa algunas estafadoras.



Apoyo la propuesta de Necho.


----------



## fff (21 May 2014)

Tienes fotos de esos discos-panda... por curiosidad.

Esta bien picar en otras tiendas, pero las recomendaciones aqui estan muy claras...


----------



## fernandojcg (21 May 2014)

Respecto al comentario del conforero oinoko quiero añadir que, efectivamente, vamos a dejar de lado lo de la "seriedad alemana"... Yo también he tenido algún desencuentro con algunas tiendas alemanas y, la verdad, prefiero pagar un poco más -que tampoco es tanto- y tener la seguridad de que no voy a tener problemas. No me gusta dar publicidad, pero hay alguien que lo merece y éste es necho, que también sirve desde Alemania, y que siempre ha cumplido más que correctamente.

Y -¡ojo! con el "mito alemán"... En una determinada etapa de mi vida laboral, tuve a mi cargo personal alemán y un español, si está bien dirigido, no tiene nada que envidiar respecto a los alemanes y en el área que entonces yo tocaba, los españoles eran bastante más "espabilados" y productivos... Aquí, en España, el problema siempre ha sido algo que se conoce como "modelo productivo"...


----------



## Tichy (22 May 2014)

oinoko dijo:


> Titular : Los de "Gold - Silber - Münzen - Shop, Edelmetalle hier kaufen " son unos chorizos profesionales.
> 
> Después de unas cuantas compras online (siempre inferiores a 3000 Euros) sin problemas dignos de mención o que no se pudieran resolver, me he tropezado con el primero que si parece irresoluble, por suerte el importe no es muy grande.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información Oinoko. Cuando todo va bien, todos pueden aparentar ser buenos, pero cuando las cosas se tuercen es cuando aprecias en quien puedes confiar. Otros a la lista de "sospechosos".

Yo les he comprado en alguna ocasión sin problemas (incluso hace un par de meses, dentro de un pedido también incluí el Panda que indicas, pero debí tener suerte pues vino perfectamente), pero lo que cuentas es totalmente impresentable.


----------



## trasgukoke (22 May 2014)

vaya...
que poca vergunza...
como mínimo deberian avisar antes el estado..
me lo cuentan. . y no me lo creo...
es bueno saberlo..


----------



## asqueado (23 May 2014)

Pues yo tambien he tenido recientemente un desencuentro con un vendedor aleman con este en concreto

Münzen von Historia Hamburg Münzhandelsgesellschaft Ankauf Euro 1 2

tambien esta registrado como vendedor empresa en Ebay, no hace mucho tiempo puje por una moneda, en concreto por un duro del mundo.
Generalmente cuando compro o gano alguna moneda, cuando me llega la compruebo que sea la misma que figura en la pagina, pues bien gane una moneda por 1/3 del valor en el mercado y la foto que ponia y su descripcion era de EBC. Cuando me llega la moneda observo que no es la misma y tiene una calidad de MBC. Me pongo en contacto con el y le indico que no es la misma.
En alguna ocasion ya le habia comprado antes sin ningun problema, pero me tarda en contestarme a mi correo. Cuando lo hace me indica que si no estoy conforme que le devuelva la moneda, y ya me reembolsara el importe de la misma, corriendo de mi cuenta los gastos de los dos envios.
Le contesto y le informo que el fallo ha sido suyo y que me envie la moneda que le he comprado en calidad EBC, no la que me ha mandado, que si en un plazo razonable de tiempo no lo hace. tendria que votarle negativamente.
No recibo contestacion alguna por su parte y posteriormente observo en las valoraciones detalladas como vendedor que no solo a mi, ha realizado dicha jugada, si no a otros muchos mas, asi como en la comunicacion entre comprador y vendedor.
A los pocos dias voto negativamente contra el, por no recibir el articulo que se describia, me contesta el vendedor en la votacion que he intentado chantajearlo para cargarme su ranking y le vuelvo a contestar en la votacion, que solo a mi no me ha pasado y que no lo he chantajeado.
Pensando un poco comprendi que al ganar una moneda en muy buenas condiciones y por tan poco precio, pues me envio otra para que el no perdiera
No volvere a comprarle mas.
Perdonad por el tocho


----------



## sierramadre (23 May 2014)

No me acojoneis que estoy esperando unos cholletes que gane en subasta la semana pasada.
Me sorprendio que las pujas quedaran tan bajas, vendedor con miles de votos, 100 de positivos, buenas fotos y bien detallada la explicacion......ya veremos si los alemanes no me dan un susto.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (23 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Pues yo tambien he tenido recientemente un desencuentro con un vendedor aleman con este en concreto
> 
> Münzen von Historia Hamburg Münzhandelsgesellschaft Ankauf Euro 1 2
> 
> ...



Pues parece que le justifiques, y no tiene justificación. 

Si subastas algo y patinas (léase venderlo por menos de lo que vale), pues apechugas con ello y ya está. Lo que no se hace es engañar y enviar otra cosa. Parece como si eso de la palabra y la honradez ya fueran cosas olvidadas...y no. 

Lo de Ebay, pues solo compensa por lo del voto negativo (y después te meten otro negativo a ti, encima) que por lo menos alerta de los deslices (estafas) del vendedor. 

Y compensa también pagarlo por Paypal, que es muy bueno para los compradores pero malísimo para los vendedores. En caso de reclamar a través de Paypal, son realmente duros con los vendedores. 

Como anécdota, una vez me estafó un chino 4 euros con el desbloqueo de un móvil. Reclamé por email y nada. Reclamé por Paypal y en 30 minutos me había devuelto el dinero. 

Al final sucede que los compradores entre las comisiones a Ebay y a Paypal no ganan una mierda, por lo que se incrementa el precio hasta precios superiores a los de la calle (al menos en artículos corrientes). Pero eso no permite estafar ni engañar a nadie. Si no te está a cuenta vender en Ebay, pues no lo hagas. 

Así en general, cuando yo compro por Ebay (siempre cosas muy baratas o concretas y a vendedores supuestamente de confianza), de entrada doy el dinero por perdido. No hay nada que valga una mi*****. No sé cómo hay gente que se atreve a comprar monedas.


----------



## asqueado (23 May 2014)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Pues parece que le justifiques, y no tiene justificación.
> 
> Perdona no le comprendo cuando dice que lo justifico
> 
> ...



:8::8::8: Lo que a uno le parece mal, a otro le parece todo lo contrario


----------



## Dekalogo10 (25 May 2014)

me refiero a que cuando decías que claro, que visto el poco precio de subasta, que te envió otra de menor valor, y dicho de esta manera podría entenderse que casi justificabas a ese estafador. 

Por lo demás, yo estoy de acuerdo contigo.

Y lo de comisiones y votos, pues si no estoy muy atrasado de acontecimientos, en Ebay vota el comprador y el vendedor. Ambos. Si tu (comprador) le votas negativo al vendedor, pues no esperes que te dedique a ti un positivo, te pondrá un negativo como comprador (con cualquier excusa, que no te aviniste a rectificar o cualquier otra cosa). 

En Paypal, cuando el vendedor RETIRA el dinero de Paypal a su banco o lo que sea, abona unos intereses que si quieres lo pregunto y te lo digo exacto, pero que rondan el 3 o 4 %, con moneda la que sea.


----------



## conde84 (25 May 2014)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> me refiero a que cuando decías que claro, que visto el poco precio de subasta, que te envió otra de menor valor, y dicho de esta manera podría entenderse que casi justificabas a ese estafador.
> 
> Por lo demás, yo estoy de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> ...



En ebay un vendedor no puede votar con un negativo al comprador,no hay esa opcion directamente.


----------



## asqueado (25 May 2014)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> me refiero a que cuando decías que claro, que visto el poco precio de subasta, que te envió otra de menor valor, y dicho de esta manera podría entenderse que casi justificabas a ese estafador.
> 
> Por lo demás, yo estoy de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> ...



Sr. Dekalogo10 yo nunca podre justificar a una persona que engaña y estafa y cuando lo denuncio publicamente es para que tomen nota aquellos otros posibles pujadores-compradores de ese vendedor.
Sobre los votos de Ebay, el vendedor NUNCA podra votar con un negativo, no tiene esa opcion, sin embargo en otras web como Todocolecion o Delcampe si tiene esa opcion.
Sobre Paypal, puedes que tengas razon, yo no la tengo y por lo tanto no estoy muy ducho, pero debe de ser algo parecido como cuando pagan con tarjeta y el usuario no paga comision alguna y el de la maquina debe de pagar un % al banco sobre esa operacion.



.


----------



## oinoko (26 May 2014)

oinoko dijo:


> Titular : Los de "Gold - Silber - Münzen - Shop, Edelmetalle hier kaufen " son unos chorizos profesionales.
> 
> Después de unas cuantas compras online (siempre inferiores a 3000 Euros) sin problemas dignos de mención o que no se pudieran resolver, me he tropezado con el primero que si parece irresoluble, por suerte el importe no es muy grande.
> 
> ...



Parece que tras varios correos más, esperando mínimo 2 días para que contesten a cada uno de los correos, comprobando en cada correo que algunos alemanes sólo saben de ingles el link al "Google translator", y mordiendome los digitales para no mandarlos al guano (esto ha sido lo más dificil, todo un desgaste mental por mi parte : por fin he conseguido una "salida", como mal menor: Pagando yo los portes, de ida y de vuelta, me las cambian por otro tipo de moneda hasta igualar el importe.

Pillare algo del año en curso, barato y encapsulado, monedas que no puedan estar muy mal por muy zafios que sean, y por lo menos tendré unas cuantas onzas más y solo perderé los portes.

Ya os contaré como acaba.
Saludos.

-------------------------------------------------
Añadido el 5 de Julio:

Al final se ha "medio arreglado":
Esta semana me llegaron las onzas de recambio. Solo se han perdido los 3 portes que he tenido que pagar yo. 
Las monedas no son los pandas 2009 (que ciertamente me hacían mucha ilu) pero son más onzas, porque obviamente llevan mucho menos Premium y el acuerdo era de un precio equivalente.
Las monedas están nuevas.

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 May 2014)

dahesa81 dijo:


> Este es el sitio mas barato y seguro donde comprar oro de maxima pureza(999.9 milesimas) espero que sirva de ayuda y guia para futuras compras. Web



reportado por spam.


----------



## Gin (28 May 2014)

Hola,

Es la primera vez que escribo en este hilo pero hace tiempo que os sigo.

Quiero deciros que he comprado unas Filarmonicas en Silver-to-go.com ? Especialistas en la venta de plata libre de IVA sin TVA a muy, muy buen precio.

Hice la trasferencia el Domingo, el Lunes por la mañana me confirmaron que la pasta había llegado, por la tarde que enviaban el paquete y hoy a mediodía lo he recibido por UPS!!! Nunca he tenido un servicio y reparto de tanta calidad y rápido.

Saludos.


----------



## tormento (29 May 2014)

Hola,

yo iba a comprar en una de estas y ahora no estan disponibles.

1oz - GOLD-SILVER.BE
no tiene precios en la web, de reformas hasta junio

https://www.europesilverbullion.com/2014-1oz-austrian-silver-philharmonic/
no aparece el precio del envio y por tanto la posibilidad de enviar.

Hay alguna otra tienda con precios parecidos?
gold-silver.be tenia la caja de plata sobre los 8000€


----------



## Eddyydde (29 May 2014)

Buenas:

El próximo 28 de Junio se celebra una subasta de 14 lingotes de oro y 1 de plata propiedad de la Adminstración General del Estado.

Por si alguno le interesa....

Enajenaci?n Subastas

Salu2


----------



## Harol (29 May 2014)

tormento dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> yo iba a comprar en una de estas y ahora no estan disponibles.
> 
> ...





Hola, en la web de www.europesilverbullion.com si elijes la cantidad y le das a "Add to cart", puedes seguidamente seleccionar el destino y ver los gastos de envío.

500 filarmonicas cuestan 8.000 € y los gastos de envío son de 99,90 € para Madrid.

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (2 Jun 2014)

Giner dijo:


> tio, yo compro todo ahí(Welcome to Hostyles), y en serio, que sin problema. Suerte.



Si esa pagina que vende falsificaciones de todo,para comprar monedas sin duda sera de lo mejor y mas fiable que exista.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jun 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> Si esa pagina que vende falsificaciones de todo,para comprar monedas sin duda sera de lo mejor y mas fiable que exista.



Desde luego, manda huevos...


----------



## Gin (3 Jun 2014)

Giner dijo:


> tio, yo compro todo ahí(Welcome to Hostyles), y en serio, que sin problema. Suerte.



Tela...tela... Ya no sabe que hacer la gente para dar publicidad a tiendas de mierda.... En fin.


----------



## sierramadre (3 Jun 2014)

Pues hoy hace 15 dias que gane, pague y me marcaron como enviadas unas monedas de ebay alemania, vendedor con miles de votos, 100% positivos y todo eso y pagado por paypal.

Lo maximo que me habian tardado de alemania eran 10 dias por lo que estos 15 ya me estan preocupando.

¿os han tardado alguna vez tanto tiempo?¿creeis que ya toca ponerme en contacto con el vendedor? 

Tampoco quiero precipitarme.

Un saludo.


----------



## trasgukoke (3 Jun 2014)

Hombre.. por preguntar no se pierde nada..
y si le sienta mal que le preguntes. . es su problema. no el tuyo..

yo soy partidario de cuánta más información al cliente mejor..

un saludo. .


----------



## Gin (3 Jun 2014)

Pues...te voy a contar mi triste experiencia con unas cosas que compré en ebay.

Lo mismo que tu, un millón de recomendaciones y tal y cual.
Pago con Paypal, me llega el producto roto. Me pongo en contacto con el tipo y me dice que es raro...que cuando salió estaba bien..etc...etc... Lo de siempre vamos.

Bueno, pues empiezo un litigio en Paypal y en Ebay. Paypal me dice (siempre con mails automáticos) que lo mejor es intentar llegar a un acuerdo, etc..etc.

Me vuelvo a poner en contacto con el tipo y me dice que porque he hecho eso, que joder, que iba a enviar ahora mismo uno en buen estado...

Siempre esperando para no parecer cansino o borde, se acaba el plazo del litigio con Paypal y o lo "elevaba" a gran problema o lo tenían que cerrar pensando que se había arreglado. El vendedor me juró y perjuro que envíaba otro enseguida pero que quitara los puntos negativos.

Resultado: Perdi la pasta, no tengo el producto y nunca, nunca mas me ha contestado ningún correo.

Moraleja y consejo: Ya, pero *ya* haz una reclamacion en Paypal diciendo que no has recibido el objeto. Y *no la quites* hasta que lo recibas. 

Saludos.


----------



## trasgukoke (3 Jun 2014)

Yo le escribiría. . a ver..
si pasa.. puedes abrir disputa en ebay.. y
tienes hasta 45 dias para elevar una disputa a reclamación. .
si pasa de ti...elevas a reclamación. . y listo. . recuperas la pasta..
con fijarse en.los plazos.. sobra..
nunca he perdido pasta... no voy a dejar que me mangoneen.. .

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 21:55 ----------

pues me pasa.. a mi.. y vuelvo a comprarle un par de artículos. . y a me lleguen o no lleguen. .. plasca... tres votos negativos... y le quito un poco la tontería. .
Dios no se queda con nada de nadie...
Y yo tampoco... las devuelvo todas....




Gin dijo:


> Pues...te voy a contar mi triste experiencia con unas cosas que compré en ebay.
> 
> Lo mismo que tu, un millón de recomendaciones y tal y cual.
> Pago con Paypal, me llega el producto roto. Me pongo en contacto con el tipo y me dice que es raro...que cuando salió estaba bien..etc...etc... Lo de siempre vamos.
> ...


----------



## conde84 (3 Jun 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> Pues hoy hace 15 dias que gane, pague y me marcaron como enviadas unas monedas de ebay alemania, vendedor con miles de votos, 100% positivos y todo eso y pagado por paypal.
> 
> Lo maximo que me habian tardado de alemania eran 10 dias por lo que estos 15 ya me estan preocupando.
> 
> ...



Pues si estan tardando,a mi de alemania me suelen tardar como una semana mas o menos,contacta con el vendedor y que te diga,si pagaste con pay pal yo estaria tranquilo.


----------



## trasgukoke (3 Jun 2014)

jaja.. 
Como dice la dama..
por preguntar. . no se hace daño. .
las formas si...
un saludo....


----------



## sierramadre (3 Jun 2014)

Gracias a todos por vuestras contestaciones, de buen rollo le acabo de enviar un correo comentandole que han pasado 16 dias y que nada de nada y que lo habitual es que me tarden 5-8 dias y le he preguntado si tiene un tracking number. De todas formas al completar el cuestionario automatico de ebay para preguntar al vendedor pone que el tiempo estimado de llegada es un mes y que hasta entonces no cabe reclamacion asi que le he mandado la pregunta a traves del other questions a ver que dice.
Realmente tampoco creo que haya problema un familiar trabaja en una multinacional alemana y me comenta que son habituales tardanzas de 3 semanas aunque a mi nunca me habia pasado.

Os mantendre informados.

Un saludo.


----------



## trasgukoke (4 Jun 2014)

perfecto.. a ver que tal..
suerte..


----------



## sierramadre (4 Jun 2014)

Ya me han llegado.....preciosas, si antes hablo, jeje.

Un saludo.


----------



## trasgukoke (4 Jun 2014)

jaja..
menos mal que no abriste reclamación via PayPal. ..
me alegra.. disfrútalas...


----------



## sierramadre (4 Jun 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> jaja..
> menos mal que no abriste reclamación via PayPal. ..
> me alegra.. disfrútalas...



Gracias, todo bien, de hecho nunca me habian mandado monedas tan bien embaladas, me ha llamado la atencion que ademas de ir todas encapsuladas con un modelo de capsulas con un diametro exterior mayor del habitual les han metido entre laa caras de las monedas y las caras de las capsulas una especie de seda, me imagino que para evitar daños en los relieves por posibles traqueteos.

De hecho en otras monedas de mi coleccion me he fijado que al ser los grosores interiores de las capsulas mayores que los de las monedas los relieves mas salientes se rozan, por ejemplo en las arcas de noe el sol siempre va rozado por esto que digo.

Vamos que el vendedor ha tenido en cuenta ese detalle que ningun otro habia tenido.

Un saludo.


----------



## Gin (4 Jun 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> Ya me han llegado.....preciosas, si antes hablo, jeje.
> 
> Un saludo.



Me alegro hombre.


----------



## trasgukoke (4 Jun 2014)

si.. y también le pongo a veces si al ir en el paqute/sobre.. hace ruidito tipo.. click click....
y por esos roces que comentas..
me gusta... habla bien de ese vendedor..
detallista..

un saludo..


----------



## sierramadre (4 Jun 2014)

A ver si acabo la guardia, tengo tiempo y les hago unas fotillos, no son columnarios precidamente, son ecus y monedas andorranas y maltesas, todas proof y muy bonitas.

Un saludo.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (4 Jun 2014)

Buenas noches, hacía tiempo que no leía el foro y ojeando, más que leyendo, rápidamente vuestros post, me he encontrado con esto:

Hola burbujistas, os leo desde hace varios meses y me estoy sacando la venda de los ojos en muchos temas, al mismo tiempo que aprendo una barbaridad, gracias por toda la información que dais y además gratis.
Leyendoos me encuentro con el maravilloso mundo de los MP, siempre he querido tener algo de oro y plata como protección a largo plazo, pero no sabia ni donde ni como comprar.
Veo que hablais de las tiendas alemanas que no cobran iva o es menor que aqui y decido hacer una pequeña compra (mis recursos son limitados) en Willkommen auf Heubach Edelmetalle | Heubach Edelmetalle en diciembre para ver como funciona el tema, tengo que decir que todo resultó perfecto, buena comunicación por email usando el traductor de google y el envio bastante rapido. 
Las monedas son una chulada de cojones.
En enero y febrero vuelvo a comprar, todo de maravilla.
El 5 de marzo realizo un nuevo pedido y al pagar, me olvido de poner mi nombre y el número de referencia en la transferencia, acto seguido envio un mail explicando lo sucedido y adjunto una copia del pago.
Me contesta el dia 6 en dos emails, en el 1º me cancelan el pedido y en el 2º me dicen que con el número Dreher es suficiente para realizar el envio.
Pero al día siguiente me envian un nuevo correo en el que me piden que 
envie una nueva transferencia si quiero mi compra.
Es lo último que se de ellos.
Los siguientes días me sigo comunicando con ellos, sin resultado.
Alguien sabe:
¿Qué es el número Dreher?
¿Qué puedo hacer para solucionar esto?
¿Se puede denunciar por estafa o venta fraudulenta?
¿A alguien más le ha pasado algo asi?
Saludos y gracias por adelantado a todos

Y me ha recordado la “deuda” pendiente que tengo con el forero necho. Antes de nada, tengo que decir que mi relación comercial con necho se circunscribe a una “GRAN” compra que le hice en Noviembre, creo recordar, por un importe de unos 70-100 euros, no recuerdo bien. En aquella ocasión ya me sorprendió la atención y la dedicación que le prestaba a la “gran” (email indicando la salida, email preguntando por la entrega, etc. Esta fecha si que me acuerdo porque llegó el día de mi cumple). El tipo me cayó bien, por su continua atención y profesionalidad, así que me dije. ¡Ya le compraré! A la fecha todavía no le he comprado nada y he comprado en Alemania. A él le pedí precio de unas monedas concretas, pero el metal estaba en lo alto de la cotización 2014 y preferí no comprarlas (tdvía no las he comprado necho). El caso, es que una de esas compras que hice en Alemania se enquistó y el tipejo ya hacía caso omiso a los correos que le enviaba. Así, mientras pensaba en tomar una decisión entre las 4 opciones que tenía, apareció una quinta: Necho. Cómo llamo a este tipo y en domingo? Bueno, no tengo nada que perder. Le llamé, no recuerdo si una o varias veces, pero allí estaba. Le comenté mi problema y me dijo que le llamaría y tal. A partir del día siguiente llegó necho con la tranquilidad, enviándome email de cada paso que daba: he llamado pero no contestan, por fin me han contestado, etc. Así sucesivos mails, hasta que llegó el correo de la tienda diciéndome que acababan de enviarme el pedido. Todo ello en un corto plazo de tres días. A necho le pedí la cuenta por el servicio prestado y me la pasó con un: NO ES NADA.

Gracias necho.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jun 2014)

Por eso y muchas otras cosas es recomendado necho: compres lo que le compres, es detallista y "personaliza" mucho la transacción. Siempre digo que es preferible pagar un poco más (y a veces ni eso) y tener un buen servicio.


----------



## _Mirar_ (6 Jun 2014)

Txistorrin dijo:


> Un par de preguntas rápidas para un recién iniciado en la materia...
> 
> 1) Entre el lingote o la moneda, cual es la diferencia? En caso de que quisiera invertir en ambas, cuales serían los pros y contras de cada opcion?
> 
> ...



Evidentemente elije monedas en lugar de lingotes. Los relieves de las monedas dificultan mucho su posible falsificación. Ma caro, pues un poco. Pero merece la pena un grabado que no una pieza lisa. Pero para gusto los colores...

Precio similar las Wiener Philharmoniker, maple leaf, Arca de Noé (Noah's Ark)...


----------



## fff (6 Jun 2014)

Hay 2 grandes proveedores que son el andorrano y necho, y un monton de buenos foreros con excelentes referencias.
Se puede buscar otros sitios, pero yo he comprobado que han respondido en las ocasiones que hacia falta...

La eleccion es vuestra


----------



## trasgukoke (11 Jun 2014)

y dale con la full de web esa... 
para darte con la mano abierta. ...


----------



## global2309 (17 Jun 2014)

El valor del lingote no varia ,siempre te lon pagaran al precio actual del oro mientras que las monedas tienen premium,o sea que segun el año de adquisicion van aumentando su precio.


----------



## trolo13 (18 Jun 2014)

global2309 dijo:


> El valor del lingote no varia ,siempre te lon pagaran al precio actual del oro mientras que las monedas tienen premium,o sea que segun el año de adquisicion van aumentando su precio.



¿Y como es esa variación en función del año? Directa o inversa? La variación sólo se contempla a efecto numismáticos o también cuando compras/vendes oro de inversión? Gracias


----------



## trasgukoke (18 Jun 2014)

todo es directamente proporcional de a quién vendas...


----------



## global2309 (19 Jun 2014)

La variación que comentas solo es efectiva al realizar la venta por Internet a particulares o directamente a las casas donde compras los metales.
Hay multitud de monedas con Premium. Precisamente las Maple y Filarmonicas no lo tienen
En la venta al "Compro Oro" solo te lo valoraran al precio del oro diario.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 08:42 ----------

Si realizais alguna compra en Alemania, cuidado con " www. Auragentum.de".
Después de realizar un pedido de una moneda de oro ,realizar la transferencia de 1.014 € me informan de que esta en su poder y van a preparar el envio. Al cabo de 9 días pido un codigo de envio por la tardanza y me comunican que tengo que mandar 5 € mas por la oscilación del precio del oro y me envían otra factura modificada con el mismo numero y diferente a la que quedo registrada en la garantía "TRUSTED SHOPS, y ademas me pide el importe de un pedido del año 2012 efectuado por error que ellos guardaban para poder chantajear cuando recibieran el dinero de un próximo pedido o no me entregan la moneda.
Desconozco las leyes Alemanas pero ellos no permiten ningún plazo de desistimiento ni cancelación como en España.
No concibo el pretender vincular un pedido del 2012 con el otro pagado,supongo que me están "puteando" porque soy Español,de ser Alemán seguro que esto no ocurriría.
Estoy en tramites con TRUSTED para que convenzan a esta empresa de sus malas practicas pero parece que le quieren dar la razón a ellos y estoy estudiando presentar una demanda judicial porque esto es una injusticia y una practica realmente mafiosa

!!!Cuidado porque estas practicas pueden ejercerlas mas tiendas Alemanas!!


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Jun 2014)

global2309 dijo:


> Desconozco las leyes Alemanas pero ellos no permiten ningún plazo de desistimiento ni cancelación como en España.



Ni en Alemania ni en España existe derecho de desistimiento ni cancelación en la compra de metales preciosos, debido a las oscilaciones de precio. Como se te ha explicado en el otro hilo, seria demasiado fácil ir haciendo pedidos, pagarlos cuando el precio baja y cancelarlos cuando el precio sube.

¿No te parecería ridículo solicitar el derecho de desistimiento por unas acciones compradas que han bajado de precio? A mi si.



global2309 dijo:


> No concibo el pretender vincular un pedido del 2012 con el otro pagado,supongo que me están "puteando" porque soy Español,de ser Alemán seguro que esto no ocurriría.



Tu insistencia en calumniar a la empresa alemana y no ampliar información sobre el "pedido por error" que hiciste en el 2012, empieza a hacerme dudar de tu buena fe... Y lo que tengo claro es que no te intentan "putear" por ser Español (oeee, oee, oeee) sino por intentar engañarles.


----------



## el_andorrano (19 Jun 2014)

Como dice EstudianteTesorero en España tampoco hay posibilidad de desistimiento, estas leyes vienen de una directiva europea.

Nosotros, por ejemplo, cuando no se recibe el pago de un pedido y no hay una causa razonable damos de baja al cliente y no le vendemos mas.


----------



## trolo13 (19 Jun 2014)

Lo malo de hilos tan largos es que resultar muy complicado que se respondan dudas claramente, sobre todo si al que contesta le parecen triviales.
Se dice que el oro en monedas tiene premium, luego no, sólo algunas. ¿Las Krugers?
En caso de que unas monedas lo tengan, y tenga una de 1980 y otra igual de 2014, en igualdad de condiciones físicas, y voy al mismo sitio (no compro-oro) a venderlas, ¿por cual me pagarán más dinero? Gracias


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Jun 2014)

trolo13 dijo:


> Lo malo de hilos tan largos es que resultar muy complicado que se respondan dudas claramente, sobre todo si al que contesta le parecen triviales.
> Se dice que el oro en monedas tiene premium, luego no, sólo algunas. ¿Las Krugers?
> En caso de que unas monedas lo tengan, y tenga una de 1980 y otra igual de 2014, en igualdad de condiciones físicas, y voy al mismo sitio (no compro-oro) a venderlas, ¿por cual me pagarán más dinero? Gracias



El "premium" es un valor añadido de coleccionismo, ni mas ni menos, por lo que no existen tablas ni nadie lo garantiza. 

Imagínate que coleccionas euros de diferentes paises, pues aunque todas las monedas de euro valen un euro, es fácil que encuentres coleccionistas que te paguen 2 o incluso 3€ por una moneda de 1€, por ejemplo si está sin circular o si es de un país con poca tirada y muy buscado, como luxemburgo.

Si has entendido el párrafo anterior, te será sencillo ver porqué las monedas de plata tienen mas premium que las de oro (porqué hay mas gente que las colecciona, ya que hay muchas series bonitas y asequibles), por contra hay menos gente que coleccione onzas de oro, y aun menos que lo haga con Krugers ya que no cambian de diseño.

Por lo que si vas a "cualquier sitio" te pagaran el precio por oro, pero si encuentras un comprador que coleccione Krugers por años, y le falta la tuya, podrás conseguir un precio mas elevado. Pero no es fácil y tendrás que tener paciencia.

Edito: También existe un premium de "antiguedad", pero funciona de similar manera.


----------



## davidcup (19 Jun 2014)

Buenas

Despues de leerme todo el hilo no me queda claro en que tiendas vender oro, a poder ser en Belgica, me he informado de gold4ex que es la que mas me han recomendado, y me dicen que solo compran oro de 24K:8: es cierto esto? decir que yo lo que quiero vender es una pulsera y un collar solo, es todo 18K, nada de lingotes ni monedas

Gracias!


----------



## davidcup (19 Jun 2014)

novembre dijo:


> Hola davidcup,
> 
> Espero que este articulo de la OCU te sea de utilidad
> 
> ...



Hola!

Si lo que esta claro es que me va a tocar mirarme muchas tiendas, por que de momento en gold4ex me dicen que solo cojen oro de 24K, llevaba intencion de no andar mucho, pero me parece que voy a tener que andar mas de lo que creia

Alguien sabe cerca de gold4ex tiendas con buenos precios de compra? creo que muy cerca esta eurogold


----------



## davidcup (20 Jun 2014)

Acabo de recibir un correo que mande a Eurogold preguntando si compraban joyas, y me dicen tambien que no compran joyas:S a que tienda tengo que acudir en bruselas que compren joyas? gracias


----------



## global2309 (20 Jun 2014)

Recomiendo añadas WWW:AURAGENTUM.DE Como muy peligrosa para la compra de metales
Lo digo por mi propia experiencia


----------



## peakoilero (23 Jun 2014)

*¿conoceis celticgold?*

Hola a todos:

Me ha salido reiteradamente publicidad de esta tienda de Alemania.

About CelticGold AG Precious Metals

Tiene unos precios sorprendentemente buenos porque afirma no aplicar VAT (iva) pues manda el material directamente desde Estonia, donde no se aplica a este tipo de inversiones.

¿Alguna información relativa a la seguridad de este sitio?

Yo he mirado y no he encontrado ninguna reseña mala respecto a esta tienda peero... mosquea u poco.

¿Alguien ha comprado?

gracias


----------



## global2309 (29 Jun 2014)

Quizas el Estudiante Tesorero no ha leido bien la queja o tenga afinidad a alguna tienda Alemana,incluso probablemente a Gold, Silber, Goldmünzen, Silbermünzen, Goldbarren, kaufen - Auragentum.de porque no se entiende el favoritismo por una parte y la condena y posible engaño segun el por parte del comprador .
Voy a dejar las cosas claras para que no haya mas dudas:
Despues de entregar el dinero del pedido me salen con que hay otro del 2012 (efectuado por error ) pero que en lugar de cancelarlo como cualquier Empresa Alemana o Española en un tiempo determinado y anular la cuenta del cliente como ha especificado el Andorrano,ellos lo guardan para chantajear cuando recibieran el dinero de otro pedido.
¿Que tipo de chantaje?...Primero te dicen que segun las leyes Alemanas no se puede cancelar un pedido,etc.etc.luego te ofrecen comprarte las monedas del pedido del 2012 a la mitad de precio aprox.por lo que sin recibir este tienes que abonarles un dinero extra sin recibir nada. Es la unica forma de que te cancelen este si no no te mandan la moneda de oro que has pagado .

Que opinas Estudiante?,Es culpa del comprador o es una practica mafiosa por parte del vendedor?
::::::


----------



## Visrul (30 Jun 2014)

burbujakk dijo:


> Welcome to Hostyles una empresa comercial profesional que se especializa en ropa de alta calidad, bolsos, zapatos, joyas, gafas de sol, relojes, etc con precio competitivo.es seguro para los compradores, que envían por el poste de China, los compradores pueden recibir las mercancias dentro de 10-12 dias, para mayor información, se puede consultar su página web.



:8: Macho, a ti no habría que banearte, habría que fustigarte con varas de ortigas...
Y ya van....


----------



## necho (30 Jun 2014)

Visrul dijo:


> :8: Macho, a ti no habría que banearte, habría que fustigarte con varas de hortigas...
> Y ya van....



Y si todavía fuera una tienda relacionada con el hilo...

Pero de "ropa de alta calidad" y procedente de China... :fiufiu:


----------



## Visrul (30 Jun 2014)

necho dijo:


> Y si todavía fuera una tienda relacionada con el hilo...
> 
> Pero de "ropa de alta calidad" y procedente de China... :fiufiu:





De todas formas dudo mucho que exista una tienda seria de China de monedas de MP....


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2014)

Visrul dijo:


> De todas formas dudo mucho que exista una tienda seria de China de monedas de MP....



Hola, Visrul: Haberlas haylas...) Otra cosa es que uno se arriesgue:cook: En China se hacen bastantes monedas, aparte de las Pandas, pero claro el riesgo es elevado y tengo amigos que prefieren comprarlas en tiendas bastante reconocidas de Singapur. Ahora bien, los precios más que "occidentalizados"...:XX::XX::XX:

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Jul 2014)

global2309 dijo:


> Si realizais alguna compra en Alemania, cuidado con " www. Auragentum.de".
> Después de realizar un pedido de una moneda de oro ,realizar la transferencia de 1.014 € me informan de que esta en su poder y van a preparar el envio. Al cabo de 9 días pido un codigo de envio por la tardanza y me comunican que tengo que mandar 5 € mas por la oscilación del precio del oro y me envían otra factura modificada con el mismo numero y diferente a la que quedo registrada en la garantía "TRUSTED SHOPS, y ademas me pide el importe de un pedido del año 2012 efectuado por error que ellos guardaban para poder chantajear cuando recibieran el dinero de un próximo pedido o no me entregan la moneda.
> Desconozco las leyes Alemanas pero ellos no permiten ningún plazo de desistimiento ni cancelación como en España.
> No concibo el pretender vincular un pedido del 2012 con el otro pagado,supongo que me están "puteando" porque soy Español,de ser Alemán seguro que esto no ocurriría.
> ...





global2309 dijo:


> Recomiendo añadas WWW:AURAGENTUM.DE Como muy peligrosa para la compra de metales
> Lo digo por mi propia experiencia





global2309 dijo:


> Quizas el Estudiante Tesorero no ha leido bien la queja o tenga afinidad a alguna tienda Alemana,incluso probablemente a Gold, Silber, Goldmünzen, Silbermünzen, Goldbarren, kaufen - Auragentum.de porque no se entiende el favoritismo por una parte y la condena y posible engaño segun el por parte del comprador .
> Voy a dejar las cosas claras para que no haya mas dudas:
> Despues de entregar el dinero del pedido me salen con que hay otro del 2012 (efectuado por error ) pero que en lugar de cancelarlo como cualquier Empresa Alemana o Española en un tiempo determinado y anular la cuenta del cliente como ha especificado el Andorrano,ellos lo guardan para chantajear cuando recibieran el dinero de otro pedido.
> ¿Que tipo de chantaje?...Primero te dicen que segun las leyes Alemanas no se puede cancelar un pedido,etc.etc.luego te ofrecen comprarte las monedas del pedido del 2012 a la mitad de precio aprox.por lo que sin recibir este tienes que abonarles un dinero extra sin recibir nada. Es la unica forma de que te cancelen este si no no te mandan la moneda de oro que has pagado .
> ...




Cito para que conste el post original, porque al autor le da por borrar sus aportaciones a medida que sus versió es "evolucionan".


----------



## oinoko (5 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Visrul: Haberlas haylas...) Otra cosa es que uno se arriesgue:cook: En China se hacen bastantes monedas, aparte de las Pandas, pero claro el riesgo es elevado y tengo amigos que prefieren comprarlas en tiendas bastante reconocidas de Singapur. Ahora bien, los precios más que "occidentalizados"...:XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Saludos.



Y que tal el tema de aduanas si compras fuera de la UE?
¿No existe el riesgo de que lo paren en aduanas, te retengan el paquete un mes, tengas que pagar aranceles, IVA y multas según el caso.?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2014)

oinoko dijo:


> Y que tal el tema de aduanas si compras fuera de la UE?
> ¿No existe el riesgo de que lo paren en aduanas, te retengan el paquete un mes, tengas que pagar aranceles, IVA y multas según el caso.?
> 
> Saludos.



Hola, Buenas Tardes: Por supuesto que ese riesgo existe, pero vamos a mí de momento no me ha sucedido y tampoco a aquellos amigos míos que compran en determinados países. Evidentemente, si compramos en "volumen" aumentamos esas posibilidades, pero por monedas "sueltas" no conozco ningún caso... De todas formas, hay monedas chinas auténticas, al igual que otros artículos de "calidad", que ya están utilizando tiendas especializadas dentro de la UE.

Saludos.

- Nueve claves sobre las tasas de aduana al comprar por Internet - elEconomista.es


----------



## Ircapo (15 Jul 2014)

Gracias por la aportación. La verdad que no la conocía. 
La web de Liberty Silver lleva casi un mes desaparecida. Tenía precios muy similares. Alguien sabe?





peakoilero dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me ha salido reiteradamente publicidad de esta tienda de Alemania.
> 
> ...


----------



## oinoko (7 Ago 2014)

peakoilero dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me ha salido reiteradamente publicidad de esta tienda de Alemania.
> 
> ...




Alguien ha comprado en About CelticGold AG Precious Metals ?

Hoy tienen una promocion de gastos de envío gratis y alguna pieza interesante, pero esta web siempre me ha "escamado" :

El "scamadvicer.com" , que hasta ahora nunca me ha fallado me suele dar :
En las mejores webs, que no he tenido nunca problemas da siempre entre un 96 a 100 de fiabilidad.
En las webs que he tenido algún problema: retrasos, alguna moneda oxidada, etc. me suele dar entre 88 y 92 de fiabilidad.

Para CelticGold me da un asombrosamente bajo 47% :8: cosa que nunca he visto con una web que fuera mediofiable.
is gold.celticgold.eu a scam or legit | gold.celticgold.eu trust reviews |check gold.celticgold.eu for fraud and risk | is gold.celticgold.eu safe or fake

alguien ha comprado en celtic gold? la consulta es urgente por la promo de gastos de envío gratis.

Saludos.


----------



## oromoneda (16 Ago 2014)

*Liberty Silver - Monedas de Plata sin IVA*



Ircapo dijo:


> Gracias por la aportación. La verdad que no la conocía.
> La web de Liberty Silver lleva casi un mes desaparecida. Tenía precios muy similares. Alguien sabe?



La web ha estado de baja un par de dias en julio, ya está funcionando bien
www.libertysilver.es


----------



## Sacaroso (22 Ago 2014)

oromoneda dijo:


> La web ha estado de baja un par de dias en julio, ya está funcionando bien
> www.libertysilver.es



Pues aunque funciona a mí me dice el navegador que no puede comprobar el certificado de seguridad del sitio.
Vamos, que el candado que advierte del cifrado SSL aparece abierto.:abajo:


----------



## nicklessss (22 Ago 2014)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Pues aunque funciona a mí me dice el navegador que no puede comprobar el certificado de seguridad del sitio.
> Vamos, que el candado que advierte del cifrado SSL aparece abierto.:abajo:



A mí lo que me mosquea mogollón dehttp://www.libertysilver.es/ es que una página que vende a Suecia, Dinamarca, Inglaterra, España, etc. entregando desde Alemania, tenga su dominio de internet con el sufijo .es

Un poco raro es desde luego.

Por cierto, curiosamente a mí sí que me sale el candado cerrado del https:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Ago 2014)

nicklessss dijo:


> A mí lo que me mosquea mogollón dehttp://www.libertysilver.es/ es que una página que vende a Suecia, Dinamarca, Inglaterra, España, etc. entregando desde Alemania, tenga su dominio de internet con el sufijo .es
> 
> Un poco raro es desde luego.
> 
> Por cierto, curiosamente a mí sí que me sale el candado cerrado del https:



La que vende a alemania tiene la extension .de, redureccion de dominios para mejorar SEO y confianza con los compradores nativos.


----------



## Sacaroso (23 Ago 2014)

nicklessss dijo:


> A mí lo que me mosquea mogollón dehttp://www.libertysilver.es/ es que una página que vende a Suecia, Dinamarca, Inglaterra, España, etc. entregando desde Alemania, tenga su dominio de internet con el sufijo .es
> 
> Un poco raro es desde luego.
> 
> Por cierto, curiosamente a mí sí que me sale el candado cerrado del https:



Pues tienes razón, con el internet explorer sí que me sale bien pero con el que uso normalmente (Avant Browser) me sale abierto. ::


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (27 Ago 2014)

Parece que la web del Andorrano ha sido remodelada, y que con los cambios se ha perdido la pagina que mas visitaba: la de las cotizaciones "interactivas" en tiempo real.

Se que hay muchas, pero el applet que tenia incrustado *ofrecia la evolucion del ratio oro/plata en tiempo real*. ¿Alguien sabe donde encontrarla o de que web copiaba el servicio?

Gracias.


----------



## el_andorrano (28 Ago 2014)

Te refieres a esto? 

Gráfico

Un saludo


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Ago 2014)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Te refieres a esto?
> 
> Gráfico
> 
> Un saludo



Exactamente, muchas gracias. Veo que el problema es que iba a otra web, clon de la vuestra, que no tiene esa pagina. Supongo que tambien es vuestra, si no es asi dimelo y te paso por privado la direccion para que tomes medidas.


----------



## maragold (28 Ago 2014)

Ojo, buscando Joyería Andorrano en Google te sale una página que no tiene ni la opción de "Contacto" ni la "Tienda"... ni siquiera hay un teléfono de contacto por ningún lado (ni en el Aviso Legal)... sólo una dirección de correo! :8:

Estáis haciendo una migración a un nuevo dominio y está a medias??? ienso:

Por cierto, para cuándo una sucursal en Madrid?!?! :baba:


----------



## el_andorrano (28 Ago 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Ojo, buscando Joyería Andorrano en Google te sale una página que no tiene ni la opción de "Contacto" ni la "Tienda"... ni siquiera hay un teléfono de contacto por ningún lado (ni en el Aviso Legal)... sólo una dirección de correo! :8:
> 
> Estáis haciendo una migración a un nuevo dominio y está a medias??? ienso:
> 
> Por cierto, para cuándo una sucursal en Madrid?!?! :baba:



Si, se esta preparando una migración para mejorar el posicionamiento SEO. 

Lo de la sucursal todavía no, pero de vez en cuando bajamos a Madrid para asistir a las convenciones numismáticas.

Un saludo


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Ago 2014)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Si, se esta preparando una migración *para mejorar el posicionamiento SEO. *
> 
> Lo de la sucursal todavía no, pero de vez en cuando bajamos a Madrid para asistir a las convenciones numismáticas.
> 
> Un saludo



Pues funciona, funciona, ...


----------



## prsala (23 Oct 2014)

Hola, cómo es que en www.coininvestdirect.com venden monedas de plata con un 19% de IVA para España pero también tienen un link, el silver-to-go, en el que la venden sin IVA a cambio de sólo subir un poco el precio? Se supone que ellos cargan con el IVA? cómo va eso?


----------



## satu (24 Oct 2014)

Y para vender cobre a precio actual? 

Precio de cobre actual El precio medio


----------



## jcalle (27 Oct 2014)

Hola, nuevo por aquí, no se si conocéis Karatbars Internacional, empresa alemana.

Dan la opción de guardar oro gratis con Prosegur en Alemania y te lo llevan casa por FedEx cuando tu quieras
www.karatbars.com/?=sjcalle


----------



## Sacaroso (28 Oct 2014)

prsala dijo:


> Hola, cómo es que en www.coininvestdirect.com venden monedas de plata con un 19% de IVA para España pero también tienen un link, el silver-to-go, en el que la venden sin IVA a cambio de sólo subir un poco el precio? Se supone que ellos cargan con el IVA? cómo va eso?



Supongo que enviarán desde fuera de la UE.


----------



## aszaragoza (31 Oct 2014)

A mí me gusta esta tienda alemana Gold - Silber - Mnzen - Shop, Edelmetalle hier kaufen. Yo he realizados varios pedidos con ellos y la verdad es que ha sido rápido y pot 9,95 Euros. Te envian un email con toda la información de envío del pedido para un seguimiento.


----------



## _Mirar_ (31 Oct 2014)

Es una empresa de embargos o de segunda mano???
La pena que no tiene "versión adaptada" al castellano.
Mi alemán es como si fuera chino.... jajajajajaja. Y google traduce... buffff


----------



## Sacaroso (1 Nov 2014)

aszaragoza dijo:


> A mí me gusta esta tienda alemana Gold - Silber - Mnzen - Shop, Edelmetalle hier kaufen. Yo he realizados varios pedidos con ellos y la verdad es que ha sido rápido y pot 9,95 Euros. Te envian un email con toda la información de envío del pedido para un seguimiento.



Una preguntilla ahora que me he fijado, en los precios de las monedas plata pone IVA 0%(inkl. 0% MwSt.) ¿en algún momento de la compra meten el 19% de Alemania o es el precio definitivo?
En los lingotes sí anuncian el 19%.



_Mirar_ dijo:


> Es una empresa de embargos o de segunda mano???
> La pena que no tiene "versión adaptada" al castellano.
> Mi alemán es como si fuera chino.... jajajajajaja. Y google traduce... buffff



El Alemán-Español de google es lamentable, muchas veces es mejor traducir al inglés.


----------



## aszaragoza (1 Nov 2014)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Una preguntilla ahora que me he fijado, en los precios de las monedas plata pone IVA 0%(inkl. 0% MwSt.) ¿en algún momento de la compra meten el 19% de Alemania o es el precio definitivo?
> En los lingotes sí anuncian el 19%.
> 
> 
> El Alemán-Español de google es lamentable, muchas veces es mejor traducir al inglés.




El MwSt en las monedas cuesta al hacer el pedido 1.50 euros.


----------



## Sacaroso (1 Nov 2014)

aszaragoza dijo:


> El MwSt en las monedas cuesta al hacer el pedido 1.50 euros.



¿En cada moneda? ::


----------



## RC765 (3 Nov 2014)

Gracias por esta gran información


----------



## Sacaroso (23 Feb 2015)

Evaluación de mi compra a Coininvest.com (antes coininvestdirect).

Lo 1º recomiendo no ser un "echao p'alante" y buscar info antes de hacer las cosas. Yo he encontrado la información después de haber hecho mal las cosas.

En la web te hacen una estimación del precio de envío (depende del precio de la compra), en mi caso salía por 25-26€ pero luego en la factura subió a 37€ inocho:

Te envían al correo un pdf con todo lo que tienes que hacer pero hay una información que a mí me llevó a equívoco y a pagar de más en la transferencia, lo de pagos internacionales en euros:

Importante
Para acelerar la asignación de pago de su pedido, por
favor, utilice la referencia exacta de pago.
Para los pagos internacionales en euros, por favor
informe el banco para utilizar los pagos SEPA , IBAN y BIC
solamente. Por favor, pida al banco a ignorar el campo 72
y Prioridad SEPA, ya que crea tasas que llevan pagos
necesarios más adelante.
*Asegúrese de que todos los gastos están cubiertos por el
remitente para evitar pagos adicionales. (Código
Bancario: OUR)*

Lo que pongo en negrita se refiere a pagos fuera de la UE (pagos internacionales en euros). Como lo hice online me puse a buscar una opción parecida a lo que pedían y sólo lo encontré en "Otras Transferencias Internacionales" y por marcar esa opción de pagar yo todas las comisiones me cascaron el 4,5x1000.

Eso me pasa por no saber que dentro de la UE (o al menos en la zona euro) las transferencias son compartidas (SHARE), nada de que el ordenante lo paga todo, y tu banco te cobrará como si fuera una transf. nacional.

Lo que no he conseguido averiguar es lo del campo 72 y prioridad SEPA. :


Espero que sirva a futuros compradores, yo no creo que vuelva a comprar ahí por los gastos de envío.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (19 Mar 2015)

putabolsa dijo:


> Pues yo he comprado un par de veces y ningun problema con ellos.Hablo de coininvest.Al contrario todo perfecto y superrapidos en el envio.Es mas,no he visto en niguna otro lado/sitio/tienda... donde el proceso del envio venga tan detallado y en tiempo real,desde el inicio al final,no a trozos como otros.
> 
> Por cierto,alguien me puede dar opinion sobre Emporium Hamburg - Silberwerte - Der Edelmetallhandel bürgt für diskrete Beratung zu günstigen Preisen, ob Silbermünzen, Goldmünzen, Barren, Geldanlage und Investorenpakete..
> Les hice una pequeña compra para ponerlos a prueba y me da la sensacion de que me estan tomando el pelo en todos los sentidos.
> Un saludo y gracias de antemano.




Putabolsa, emporium hamburg es de garantía hablan español perfecto. 
contacto: Felipe.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (19 Mar 2015)

putabolsa dijo:


> Pues me dejas mas tranquilo.Muchas gracias.
> Sera que hemos empezado mal o que estoy demasiado bien acostumbrado.
> Pero no me encontraban el pago cuando lo tenian al dia siguiente en cuenta y de eso ya hace 4 dias,la moneda que pedi ( y que todavia no han enviado) no esta en las condiciones que tenian publicitadas en su pagina web y que me hizo decidir a comprarla.Es cierto que me avisaron de esto casi inmediatamente y me dieron la posibilidad de tirarme atras,pero ya no es lo mismo de partida.
> Hoy por fin han reconocido el pago despues de varios intercambios de emails.Veremos si se deciden a mandar la monedita y cuanto tarda,porque esta es otra,el envio barato,barato no es.
> Un saludo.





No, no son baratos sus envíos. Te he enviado privado, no se si te ha llegado. Hace un año tuve un problema con ellos q resolvieron y me llamaron explicándomelo. Esos no son piratas.


----------



## Sacaroso (21 Mar 2015)

putabolsa dijo:


> Pues yo he comprado un par de veces y ningun problema con ellos.Hablo de coininvest.Al contrario todo perfecto y superrapidos en el envio.Es mas,no he visto en niguna otro lado/sitio/tienda... donde el proceso del envio venga tan detallado y en tiempo real,desde el inicio al final,no a trozos como otros.
> 
> Por cierto,alguien me puede dar opinion sobre Emporium Hamburg - Silberwerte - Der Edelmetallhandel bürgt für diskrete Beratung zu günstigen Preisen, ob Silbermünzen, Goldmünzen, Barren, Geldanlage und Investorenpakete..
> Les hice una pequeña compra para ponerlos a prueba y me da la sensacion de que me estan tomando el pelo en todos los sentidos.
> Un saludo y gracias de antemano.



No, si yo no tengo queja de coininvest. Reconozco que me lié yo solito.
La mayor pega es la estimación a la baja del coste del envío y que el envío es por UPS que me viene peor que por correos/DHL.

Respecto a los de silberwerte me asustan los gastos de envío, y no son los más caros que he visto.


----------



## El hombre bala (31 Mar 2015)

Hola,despues de algun tiempo leyendo vuestros temas hoy me he decido a escribir mi primer post para contaros mi experiencia en comprar bullion a distancia. 
Gracias a la información que encontré en burbuja info decidí probar a comprar bullion en Alemania,concretamente en Emporio Hamburgo,una de las cosas que me animó a esta aventura internacional fué que en esta empresa hablaran castellano,como bien leí aqui en un foro.Ni corto ni perezoso les envié un email en ingles(con la ayuda de un familiar) preguntandoles si me podia poner en contacto con ellos en castellano y al dia siguiente me contestaron en castellano diciendome que si les daba mi número de tfno me llamarían,lo hice y automáticamente me llamaron.Me llamó Felipe, (en los post lo citais como contacto en Emporio Hamburgo y me consta de viva voz que conoce la existencia del foro y os agradece lo que de el habláis ) un tio super majo y agradable con un castellano perfecto y a raiz de esa charla y algun intercambio de email les hice mi pedido.Todo rapido,excepto un pequeño retraso en Paris y Madrid en las oficinas de Fedex.En resumen,compra recomendable.


----------



## skan (6 Abr 2015)

Y si las monedas son de procedencia familiar ¿cómo demuestras su procedencia si no tienes documentos que lo atestigüen?


----------



## Tonyina (24 Jun 2015)

Si convences a un notario ya tienes documentación oficial.


----------



## Ruffle22 (25 Jun 2015)

He leido varias paginas y no veo lo que busco, voy a ser muy directo en mi pregunta.

Si quisierais vender algunas monedas de oro donde lo hariais???

Por lo que tengo visto el que mejor paga es Andorrano, es asi???


----------



## conde84 (25 Jun 2015)

Ruffle22 dijo:


> He leido varias paginas y no veo lo que busco, voy a ser muy directo en mi pregunta.
> 
> Si quisierais vender algunas monedas de oro donde lo hariais???
> 
> Por lo que tengo visto el que mejor paga es Andorrano, es asi???



El andorrano no esta mal.

Yo particularmente probaria en este mismo foro a venderlas antes que nada.


----------



## dani_silvergold (1 Jul 2015)

Hola Adenia !

si aún se puede me gustaría añadir silvergold.es/tienda al listado 

Somos un outlet de oro. Compramos y vendemos a precios bastante asequibles.

Tenemos 4 tiendas fisicas en españa.


----------



## fff (1 Jul 2015)

dani_silvergold dijo:


> Hola Adenia !
> 
> si aún se puede me gustaría añadir silvergold.es/tienda al listado
> 
> ...



no veo que tengais una triste moneda para comprobar esos precios...


----------



## dani_silvergold (1 Jul 2015)

fff dijo:


> no veo que tengais una triste moneda para comprobar esos precios...



Cierto! y me he dado cuenta tarde despues de escribir el mensaje. Hace tiempo tuvimos bastantes monedas pero las vendimos muy rapido, ahora mismo no tenemos, pero creo que en breve volveremos a tener


----------



## juan_75 (13 Ago 2015)

Buenas a todos, despues de repasarme este hilo y alguno mas que agradezco mucho me lanzo a haceros la siguiente pregunta porque sigo sin encontrar la respuesta:

Si la idea no es buscar una revalorizacion de nuestro capital, en papelitos, sino cambiar estos por un valor seguro (que siga valiendo lo mismo en 5 o 10 años), que sería mas recomendable hoy en dia? oro o plata? y en que soporte? tambien me interesa lo que sea mas facil de adquirir para cantidades importantes (no unos cientos o miles de €) y lo mismo a la hora de ponerlo en el marcado para deshacer la operacion. He visto las monedas de 12€ del banco de España a 12,5, no se si es una buena opcion.
Hay que tener en cuenta que no soy coleccionista y asomarme a monedas "exoticas" (perdon por el termino) me da un poco que cangue.

Respecto a las monedas de 12€ que comento, que pasaría si el € se fuese al garete???

Gracias de antemano por todo lo que estoy aprendiendo aqui.

Saludos.


----------



## tertest (27 Feb 2016)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro. Me he leído este hilo prácticamente completo y la verdad es que no logro decidirme por que pagina puede ser fiable y a buen precio para comprar un lingote de oro de un kilo, preferiblemente en España.Agradecería vuestras opiniones.Saludos.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (27 Feb 2016)

tertest dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en el foro. Me he leído este hilo prácticamente completo y la verdad es que no logro decidirme por que pagina puede ser fiable y a buen precio para comprar un lingote de oro de un kilo, preferiblemente en España.Agradecería vuestras opiniones.Saludos.




Eso son cojones!. 

Has mirado en Amazon?. Son rapidos en la entrega. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tertest (27 Feb 2016)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Eso son cojones!.
> 
> Has mirado en Amazon?. Son rapidos en la entrega.
> 
> ...



Así no ayudas.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (27 Feb 2016)

fff dijo:


> no veo que tengais una triste moneda para comprobar esos precios...



Y los Vicerioy, Festina y Lotus de alta gama, no veas!.

---------- Post added 27-feb-2016 at 22:17 ----------




tertest dijo:


> Así no ayudas.



Si eres "nuevo", compras un kilo de oro por la "inetrnete" y todavia no sabes ni donde hacerlo, tienes unos huevos mas grandes que tu cabeza.


----------



## Vidar (28 Feb 2016)

tertest dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en el foro. Me he leído este hilo prácticamente completo y la verdad es que no logro decidirme por que pagina puede ser fiable y a buen precio para comprar un lingote de oro de un kilo, preferiblemente en España.Agradecería vuestras opiniones.Saludos.



Andorrano Joyeria Barcelona - Comprar oro, invertir en plata o monedas - Andorrano Joyería, que es forero y de fiar...

es recomendable que el kilo lo cogieras en monedas, por ejemplo krugerrands o las que quieras, que son más fácilmente verificables que el lingote.

.


----------



## Colapso (9 Ene 2017)

Pensad siempre en el transporte y liquidez, un lingote de 1 kg en caso de necesitar liquidez inmediata es muy complicado y si necesitas salir del pais imposible. Amonerado de 1 onza hac¡a abajo, kruger, soberanos , 20 francos. Evita las primas y ajustate lo mas posible a spot.


----------



## jimmy_james (19 Mar 2017)

Buenas! 

Despues de leer el hilo entero desde hace dos dias...tengo unas preguntas a ver si me podeis ayudar!

Por lo que veo la inmensa mayoria de los foreros comprais el oro fisicamente para custodiarlo en casa, pero que pensais en sitios como lingoro.com y la opcion de guardar el oro en cajas de seguridad?

Tenia pensado comprar onzas de plata y gramos de oro, en pequeña escala, pero viendo los precios... es mejor la opcion de onzas de plata del andorrano, aunque sea en lotes de 20 ya que la onza ronda los 20 euros mientras q de forma individual esta en unos 26... al igual que el oro, creo que es mejor opcion comprar 1/4, 1/2 u onzas, mejor que gramos por el ahorro considerable de sobrespot. Que me aconsejais?

En cuanto a tiendas fisicas me gustan degussa de madrid y el andorrano, pero no descarto la opcion de lingoro, a ver si alguno de los foreros usa esta web para que me oriente. Gracias!


----------



## bobsal (2 Oct 2017)

Hola. Buenas. Soy nuevo por aqui. He comprado en Andorrano y ahora me planteo comprar en Dinoro porque sirven en 24 horas, aunque tienen oferta limitada.
La cuestión es que no encuentro referencias suficientes sobre esta tienda y no aparece en elindice de la pg 1. ¿Alguna experiencia? Muchas gracias. Saludos


----------



## Tony 999 (11 Dic 2017)

*Plata*

Muy buenas a tod@s
¿Algun@ interesado en lingotes de 1Kg de plata? Tienen certificado
Escribirme por privado 
Saludos!


----------



## Nanote (11 Dic 2017)

Tony 999 dijo:


> Muy buenas a tod@s
> ¿Algun@ interesado en lingotes de 1Kg de plata? Tienen certificado
> Escribirme por privado
> Saludos!



Tienes un hilo específico de compraventa...


----------



## Yonko85 (19 Oct 2018)

jimmy_james dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Despues de leer el hilo entero desde hace dos dias...tengo unas preguntas a ver si me podeis ayudar!
> 
> ...



Hola! Yo me he lanzado por Lingoro con su cuenta lsp y la experiencia por ahora es buena. No he vendido y tengo dudas sobre como recuperar mi inversion con lingoro. Si alguien tiene experiencia seria de gran ayuda


----------



## Angelillo23 (24 Oct 2018)

Yonko85 dijo:


> Hola! Yo me he lanzado por Lingoro con su cuenta lsp y la experiencia por ahora es buena. No he vendido y tengo dudas sobre como recuperar mi inversion con lingoro. Si alguien tiene experiencia seria de gran ayuda



:: Hombre no te lo tomes a mal, pero para valorar la experiencia como buena lo mas importante es haber vendido o recuperado tu inversión, lo digo solo porque podría inducir a error a alguien. Ahora mismo ellos tienen tu dinero.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (24 Oct 2018)

Yonko85 dijo:


> Hola! Yo me he lanzado por Lingoro con su cuenta lsp y la experiencia por ahora es buena. No he vendido y tengo dudas sobre como recuperar mi inversion con lingoro. Si alguien tiene experiencia seria de gran ayuda



no se qué es eso de Lingoro y sus cuentas. 

Me da que debe ser una especie de vault, donde sueltas la pasta y te dicen que tienes tanto oro o plata, pero no ves el metal y vete a saber... si lo verás más. 

No soy partidario de los vaults, y en caso de decidirse uno por metales, hay que tener el *metal FISICO*. Hay cientos de metaleros en los foros que os pueden explicar muy bien el por qué. 

El problema de tener el metal físico es la posibilidad de robo, claro. No hay problema con unas cuantas onzas de plata (o unos kilos), pero la cosa cambia si es oro. Una sola moneda de oro (de 1 Oz) va por los 1100 euros, ya no te digo un kilo. 

Pues ahí entra la decisión (y el ingenio) de cada uno. Es una cuestión personal. Y *no pasa por guardar el metal en casa ni en la caja fuerte*. 

*Los metales como inversión no funcionan*. En cualquier caso y el oro es un valor refugio. Como inversión es lento, y no se corresponde con lo que uno asocia una inversión. Y si bien la plata ahora mismo está a precio de derribo, nadie sabe si se disparará hacia arriba, si se mantendrá así años o décadas o si sufrirá una depreciación lenta y larga. Razones y teorías habrá para todos los gustos, pero yo no me creo ninguna.


----------



## KevLenox (30 Nov 2018)

Hola todos.

Les escribo desde Perú; ¿Saben si alguno de ustedes o quizás una tienda hace envíos internacionales?, no me fió de comprar por AMPEX, E BAY, etc.

El caso es que quisiera saber si algunas de las tiendas; el andorrano por ejemplo, pueden hacerme el envió hasta aquí (Lima - Perú). Gracias!.

>>>> Pueden contestarme a Kev.hurtado89@gmail.com


----------



## MIP (30 Nov 2018)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> *Los metales como inversión no funcionan*. En cualquier caso y el oro es un valor refugio.





Es que no son una inversión. Simplemente es dinero. 

¿Tu coges un fajo de billetes y lo llamas inversión? Pues con los metales igual, solo que son mejores que el fajo de billetes porque al contrario que estos, no dependes de ningún gobierno para que tengan valor. Eso si, son mas molestos de guardar.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Dic 2018)

Negro, porfi en el tema Horoh, no hagas graficas de "puede ser", "a lo mejor", "quien sabe", "es probable", To The Moon, que me tiras el precio por los suelos...


----------



## Tió Justino (13 Dic 2018)

¿Alguna tienda física donde comprar monedas de plata u oro, que sea fiable, en Zaragoza?. Gracias


----------



## mk73 (13 Dic 2018)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> no se qué es eso de Lingoro y sus cuentas.
> 
> Me da que debe ser una especie de vault, donde sueltas la pasta y te dicen que tienes tanto oro o plata, pero no ves el metal y vete a saber... si lo verás más.
> 
> ...





es que la base es la DISCRECCION, secretismo; si tienes un kg en monedas de oro o diez kg en plata pues no se lo cuentas ni a tu mujer, ni a nadie de tu familia ni menos todavia a los amigos. Asi de claro. Ya sabes, hombre prevenido; vale por dos.


----------



## Kalevala (4 Abr 2019)

Que os parece esta oferta:
Investment Packages - Emporium Hamburg - Silberwerte

Es la tienda de fiar?
Les he mandado un mail preguntando por las monedas que incluye la oferta y no me han respondido 8(


----------



## Kalevala (4 Abr 2019)

Kalevala dijo:


> Que os parece esta oferta:
> Investment Packages - Emporium Hamburg - Silberwerte
> 
> Es la tienda de fiar?
> Les he mandado un mail preguntando por las monedas que incluye la oferta y no me han respondido 8(



Pues al final me han contestado:
Maple Leaf, Philharmoniker, Arc Noah, Eagles, Canada Wildlife etc.
We can't say exactly what's inside.
Circulated and uncirculated.
Different years.


Como lo veis?


----------



## kragh (4 Abr 2019)

Kalevala dijo:


> Pues al final me han contestado:
> Maple Leaf, Philharmoniker, Arc Noah, Eagles, Canada Wildlife etc.
> We can't say exactly what's inside.
> Circulated and uncirculated.
> ...



Segun gold.de es una página de fiar

Silber-werte.de - Erfahrungen & Öffnungzeiten

Comprando el pack te sale a 15,53€/onza que esta muy bien para acumular plata, logicamente no puedes esperar a ese precio plata premium pero tiene muy buena pinta.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Abr 2019)

Envian a España ?...


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (6 Abr 2019)

En los detalles del producto aparece esta foto, se ve que la moneda de plata española está bastante defenestrada ultimamente.


----------



## kragh (6 Abr 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Envian a España ?...



Según la web si, por DHL, 20€ si son menos de 1000€. Para la compra que indica el compañero serían 30€ de gastos de envío.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Abr 2019)

Gracias


----------



## Tichy (10 Abr 2019)

Silber Werte es una de las principales firmas alemanas.

No son los más baratos, pero a veces tienen alguna oferta atractiva, como ésta que comentáis. Hace bastante tiempo que no les compro (4 ó 5 años), pero cuando lo hice fueron precisamente un par de pedidos de varios tubos a muy buen precio. Ningún problema con los pedidos.


----------



## Higadillas (11 Abr 2019)

Buenas, yo estoy comprando pandas estos últimos meses en una tienda que se llama dracma metales, son sevillanos. Tiene bastante buenos precios y buen servicio de atención al cliente.


----------



## Silverado72 (11 Abr 2019)

Le he echado un vistazo a su página, me ha llamado la atención que tengan una moneda canadiense de paladio. Supongo que es para hacer más atractiva su oferta a compradores saturados del tradicional oro-plata (+platino).


----------



## Silverado72 (11 Abr 2019)

Dejo el enlace de la moneda en cuestión:
Monedas de Platino y Paladio: Moneda Maple Leaf de Paladio 1 oz


----------



## kragh (12 Abr 2019)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Dejo el enlace de la moneda en cuestión:
> Monedas de Platino y Paladio: Moneda Maple Leaf de Paladio 1 oz



Si te interesa comprar esa moneda de paladio, miratela mejor en gold.de, encontraras mejores precios. Eso si, tengo entendido que se paga IVA, no esta exento como el oro.

Maple Leaf Palladium 1 oz | Preise vergleichen auf GOLD.DE


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Abr 2019)

Ultimamente Andorrano se esta durmiendo en los laureles....interesante la tienda de Sevilla....


----------



## Kalevala (17 Abr 2019)

Kalevala dijo:


> Pues al final me han contestado:
> Maple Leaf, Philharmoniker, Arc Noah, Eagles, Canada Wildlife etc.
> We can't say exactly what's inside.
> Circulated and uncirculated.
> ...



Bueno, al final lo compre. Precio medio, incluido envío: 15,84 euros
Que me ha llegado?
25 Maple leaf 2018
21 Liberty USA 2013
19 Philarmoniker 2018
19 One pound India 2018
5 Liberty USA 2016
5 2 Pounds UK 2016 year of the Monkey
2 2 Pound UK 2011
2 monedas de Andorra 2008
1 2 Pounds UK 2004
1 2 Pounds UK 2002

Me esperaba mas variedad pero no esta mal esas pocas de 2002-2011


----------



## bonobo (4 Jul 2019)

alguien conoce esta tienda? alguna referencia?

Edelmetall-Handel ESG Edelmetallshop für Gold Silber Platin Palladium


----------



## CaboPalomeque (5 Jul 2019)

bonobo dijo:


> alguien conoce esta tienda? alguna referencia?
> 
> Edelmetall-Handel ESG Edelmetallshop für Gold Silber Platin Palladium



Yo les compré una vez hace cinco años y quedé satisfecho. Es una de las tiendas "certificadas" por la web gold.de.


----------



## bonobo (5 Jul 2019)

CaboPalomeque dijo:


> Yo les compré una vez hace cinco años y quedé satisfecho. Es una de las tiendas "certificadas" por la web gold.de.



Con envio a españa? me han comentado que no hacen envios a españa


----------



## CaboPalomeque (5 Jul 2019)

bonobo dijo:


> Con envio a españa? me han comentado que no hacen envios a españa



No, envío en Alemania.


----------



## bonobo (5 Jul 2019)

CaboPalomeque dijo:


> No, envío en Alemania.



Lo descarto. Que pena, tiene un buen catalogo y buenos precios


----------



## Silverado72 (5 Jul 2019)

Higadillas dijo:


> Buenas, yo estoy comprando pandas estos últimos meses en una tienda que se llama dracma metales, son sevillanos. Tiene bastante buenos precios y buen servicio de atención al cliente.



Comprados con envio unos krugerrands de plata, haciendo prueba. Todo en orden.


----------



## Forcopula (5 Jul 2019)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Comprados con envio unos krugerrands de plata, haciendo prueba. Todo en orden.



Yo también les compré hace un mes y pico, oro y unas decenas de onzas de plata. Todo bien


----------



## Tumama (8 Jul 2019)

Buenas ¿alguien conoce de alguna tienda web donde pueda pagarse sin transferencia bancaria NI bitcoins? Me refiero a que acepten pagos con tarjeta o paypal.

O alguna tienda física donde pueda pagar en persona, en efectivo o con tarjeta, en Asturias/Madrid/Burgos/alrededores.

Ya he visto varias, Celtic, Gold Direct, otras, y todas requieren transferencia bancaria para poder concretar.


----------



## The Sentry (28 Ago 2019)

Saludos compañeros, estoy entrando en el mundillo del oro. Me gustaría saber queé opinión os merece la tienda "Degussa".
Sé que hay que pagar gastos de envío, sale por 15€, pero en comparación con Andorrano por ejemplo, Degussa ofrece mejor precio. La cuestión es la fiabilidad. Alguien ha realizado compras con ellos?
Un saludo.

Empresa | Spain Website


----------



## MIP (28 Ago 2019)

Tumama dijo:


> Buenas ¿alguien conoce de alguna tienda web donde pueda pagarse sin transferencia bancaria NI bitcoins? Me refiero a que acepten pagos con tarjeta o paypal.
> 
> O alguna tienda física donde pueda pagar en persona, en efectivo o con tarjeta, en Asturias/Madrid/Burgos/alrededores.
> 
> Ya he visto varias, Celtic, Gold Direct, otras, y todas requieren transferencia bancaria para poder concretar.



Goldsilver.be te permite tarjeta pero te hace un recargo de 3-4% no recuerdo ahora el número exacto.


----------



## asqueado (28 Ago 2019)

Tumama dijo:


> Buenas ¿alguien conoce de alguna tienda web donde pueda pagarse sin transferencia bancaria NI bitcoins? Me refiero a que acepten pagos con tarjeta o paypal.
> 
> O alguna tienda física donde pueda pagar en persona, en efectivo o con tarjeta, en Asturias/Madrid/Burgos/alrededores.
> 
> Ya he visto varias, Celtic, Gold Direct, otras, y todas requieren transferencia bancaria para poder concretar.




Creo que en la pagina web de El doracdo Coins, puedes pagar por paypal como amigo, es del forero Andres, sin problemas


----------



## Mrbcn (29 Ago 2019)

Kalevala dijo:


> Pues al final me han contestado:
> Maple Leaf, Philharmoniker, Arc Noah, Eagles, Canada Wildlife etc.
> We can't say exactly what's inside.
> Circulated and uncirculated.
> ...



Las compraste? Parece que casi todas son de 2000ptas


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Ago 2019)

Yo he estado comprando en antiguamoneda.com pero no por su web, solo quedando en persona, los precios de esta manera son bastante diferentes, a spot o cercano.


----------



## Berciano230 (29 Ago 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo he estado comprando en antiguamoneda.com pero no por su web, solo quedando en persona, los precios de esta manera son bastante diferentes, a spot o cercano.



Buenas compañero, referente a lo que comentas esa web tiene monedas bullion?



Namasté


----------



## Mrbcn (29 Ago 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Goldsilver.be te permite tarjeta pero te hace un recargo de 3-4% no recuerdo ahora el número exacto.



4% por pago con tarjeta.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Ago 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Buenas compañero, referente a lo que comentas esa web tiene monedas bullion?
> 
> 
> 
> Namasté





berciano230 dijo:


> Buenas compañero, referente a lo que comentas esa web tiene monedas bullion?
> 
> 
> 
> Namasté




Yo les he comprado de todo al peso pero por que son de mi ciudad y es facil ver lo que tienen, lo mejor es que les hables por wassap o les envies mensaje si te interesa algo en especial, yo no les he comprado nunca en tienda siempre ha sido en persona. Quizas por algo que pidan por ejemplo 100 euros luego en mano te lo venden al peso a 40 euros........... 

Les he comprado muchas cosas por ejemplo de tipo medallas religiosas de plata pero cuando la plata sube todo el mundo empieza a comprar y es mas dificil coger cosas chulas, parece que cuando esta regalada nadie la quiere y cuando empieza a subir todo el mundo se acuerda de la plata.


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (17 Nov 2019)

buenas, acudo a la sabiduría foril para preguntar por tiendas online que vendan oro y dispongan de la posibilidad de almacenar las compras durante un periodo de tiempo para luego hacer un único envío, y sobre todo que sean de confianza (que las hayáis probado personalmente vaya).

conozco por ahora goldsilver.be (que no me convence mucho porque he leído malas experiencias con su servicio de atención al cliente) y europeanmint.com. alguna otra que recomendéis?


----------



## Tichy (31 Ene 2020)

Subo hilo en el que poner las opiniones que actualmente inundan el hilo de compra venta.


----------



## XXavier (31 Ene 2020)

Añado a las recomendaciones Celtic Gold. Funcionan muy bien y tienen bajos precios.
Ya han recomendado a Geiger Edelmetalle. Me gusta mucho el trato de esa empresa, que te envía largos e-mails redactados en un alemán de otro tiempo...


----------



## XXavier (31 Ene 2020)

A mí no me interesa el servicio de 'vault', pero puede tener mucho interés para 'saltarse' (legalmente) el impuesto de donaciones en el caso de que el donatario resida en el extranjero. Tengo un hermano que ha recurrido a un esquema parecido para poder hacer una donación sin gastos a un hijo que reside en Hong-Kong. Mi hermano reside en Madrid, y la donación podría haberse acogido al 99% de bonificación si su hijo viviera también en Madrid, pero no es el caso, y tocaría pagar el tipo estatal (del orden del 30%). Solución: se sitúa (legalmente, y bien documentado) en una cuenta o 'vault' del extranjero el activo a donar, se efectúa la donación, con las formalidades necesarias, y ya está. No hay que pagar ID... Existe una consulta vinculante a la DGT que respalda la legalidad del procedimiento...


----------



## moklinowski (6 Feb 2020)

Arando internet me encontré este sitio en Valladolid que hace custodia de oro: CMC

Los de la zona que lo conozcan, podrían dar referencias.


----------



## moklinowski (6 Feb 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Ultimamente Andorrano se esta durmiendo en los laureles....interesante la tienda de Sevilla....



Dracma (por cercanía y que Viapol lo conozco bien) la tenía en el radar, pero hasta EL HIJO DEL CORDOBES (el nota de la portada se parece un webo) en Sevilla vende a un precio algo mejor. Yo lo llamaba "el compro-oro tarifa plana", por más que subía el oro no cambiaba de 40. Ya ha actualizado.


----------



## Dreyfus (15 Jun 2020)

Buenas. Como ven, soy nuevo aquí. Me gustaría información sobre dónde vender un lingote de oro que tengo, de 50g. con marcas de Credit Suisse y número de serie. Fine Gold 999.9.

Comunidad de Madrid mejor.

En este hilo veo que se habla mucho de comprar pero nada de vender.

Todas esas tiendas del "compro oro" y tal me producen una desconfianza terrible.
He consultado el hilo sobre compra/venta entre particulares, pero de momento preferiría una tienda física o un negocio fiable y que paguen bien, si es que existe algo así.

Gracias !


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (15 Jun 2020)

Dreyfus dijo:


> Buenas. Como ven, soy nuevo aquí. Me gustaría información sobre dónde vender un lingote de oro que tengo, de 50g. con marcas de Credit Suisse y número de serie. Fine Gold 999.9.
> 
> Comunidad de Madrid mejor.
> 
> ...



Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)
Precios | Spain Website
Compramos tu oro - The Gold House

De nada


----------



## miau2020 (15 Jun 2020)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ya. Pero hay que lanzarse a la piscina. Los papelitos cada vez se están poniendo más chungos. ¿No había una manera de tener oro sin tenerlo? Es decir, tener títulos en oro, pero el oro físico en otro sitio. O algo así. ¿O no dejan de ser "papelitos"?



eso es poner en bandeja que te estafen.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (15 Jun 2020)

miau2020 dijo:


> eso es poner en bandeja que te estafen.



¿Eres consciente de que has respondido a un mensaje del 19 de Diciembre del *2011*?


----------



## miau2020 (15 Jun 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Eres consciente de que has respondido a un mensaje del 19 de Diciembre del *2011*?



me acabo de dar cuenta. madre mia que forma de patinar tuve


----------



## estupeharto (15 Jun 2020)

Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Ago 2020)

cual es la mejor opcion para comprar desde España hoy por hoy?


----------

